# WTT Girls BAW Thread



## LeaArr

I guess we were supposed to start a new thread. Here it is. Welcome to 2009 BAW girlies!! :happydance:


----------



## Drazic<3

2009, gosh. it feels like yesterday it was the millennium!



wow, that makes me sound old. :rofl:


----------



## NickyT75

Hurray :yipee: happy new thread! :) x


----------



## LeaArr

Drazic<3 said:


> 2009, gosh. it feels like yesterday it was the millennium!
> 
> 
> 
> wow, that makes me sound old. :rofl:


Nah, not old at all. I am amazed every time I think about it.


----------



## LeaArr

NickyT75 said:


> Hurray :yipee: happy new thread! :) x

Indeed :D


----------



## Poshie

Hey girls, well done creating a new thread Lea. I have pm'd admin to request it be made sticky like the old one (I assume we need them to do that?!).

So good day everyone? Mine's been pretty lazy, can't believe my 2 weeks are up and it's nearly time for work again. Really not looking forward to going back, the first week is always tough, especially as it's a full week too (ie. going back on a Monday).

Still, I managed to stuff myself tonight with some M&S oriental wraps and things and garlic and cheese bites, followed by a raspberry meringue desert. Feel funny now....;)


----------



## Drazic<3

Ohh, is not nearly work time already is it? jeeeze. thats flown by.


----------



## Reedy

Well done for starting the new year thread Lea x 

I know what you mean Poshie I'm back work on monday too :dohh: & yes a full week ahead x and no more BAW for me during the day :cry: I'll be doing all my catching up during my lunch break & when i get home at night x 
DH & I had a lazy day yesterday x but today DH & my dad are putting up the skirting & the coving in our spare room today while I go shopping :blush::rofl: 

Hope everyone has a lovely weekend x


----------



## Chris77

Hi ladies :hi:

Lea, well done with the new thread! :thumbup:

I've been having quite the productive weekend! DH and I saw The Curious Case of Benjamin Button at the theater. AWESOME movie! :thumbup: :thumbup:

Then we stopped at the mall and I bought Mario Karts!! :yipee: :yipee: After always bumping in walls and falling off the track, :dohh: I think I'm finally getting the hang of it. :muaha:

I also bought American Idol and I'm quite lousy at it. :rofl: I was actually stopped by the judges mid song because I was so bad. :blush: :rofl: This I will never get the hang of. :rofl: Both DH and SIL do VERY VERY well in American Idol, as they are/were singers/musicians.

DH bought Zelda and a couple of Star Wars games. 

I did some cleaning, emphasis on the word SOME. :rofl: Now, I'm just getting ready to :laundry: What fun!

Oh, and right as DH, FIL and I were getting ready to leave our house, there was a rabid skunk right outside circling our house for 20 minutes. So strange to see a skunk in the middle of the day as they are nocturnal animals. Anyway, at one point, we just decided to make a break for it and ran to the car. :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## NatalieW

Excellent Chris.

I think we need a BAW Mario Karts Challenge soon!!


----------



## Chris77

That sounds like an excellent idea Nat! :thumbup:


----------



## Reedy

I'm up for a BAW Mario Kart challenge :happydance:


----------



## LeaArr

That would be fun. All I need to do is get a Wii and mario kart! :rofl:


----------



## Reedy

LeaArr said:


> That would be fun. All I need to do is get a Wii and mario kart! :rofl:

Thats a good excuse to tell Nick as to why you need a wii & Mario Kart x 
Its all part of social communication :rofl:


----------



## baby.love

Hello ladies and a happy new year :)
I am kinda back with you! just easing back in after a break, i tried to come back a few weeks back but things have been so crazy i didnt have much time.
Hope you are all ok...missed all my BAW girls :hugs:


----------



## LeaArr

Hey Leah. Nice to see you!


----------



## baby.love

Hey LeaArr, thanks hun...how have you been?


----------



## LeaArr

Been doing ok I supose. Can't really complain I suppose :) How was your Christmas/new year?


----------



## baby.love

The holiday's have been great thanks hun..busy though. 
Glad you are all ok...hope you had a good xmas/new years too xx


----------



## buffycat

hi all ....:wave:

thought i would pop in before heading off for a sleep.....! have you all had a good break?

....Chris....the rabid skunk sounds scarey to me!!


----------



## Chris77

Hi Buffy! :hi: I just woke up from a nap not too long ago. Annie Girl joined me. :rofl: It was a 2 hour nap! :dohh: :shock: The :witch: is kicking my ASS today! :grr: :grr: But now I probably won't be able to sleep tonight. I woke up an hour ago (at 4:30) :dohh: Oh well, that just gives me plenty of Mario Kart time :winkwink: 

I didn't have a break but my holidays were very good. :happydance:


----------



## Drazic<3

Rabid Skunk? i would hide for a week!


----------



## NatalieW

Hi Ladies...

Have a lovely BAW day, I will catch up in the evening! xx


----------



## golcarlilly

Morning girlies, how is everyone today I am fed up to be back at work!!


----------



## Poshie

Morning girls :)

Blurggghhh. Back at work......not fair. Lady of leisure is far more suiting to me! Well I won't be on here as much as I'd have liked, due to the issue of catching up with work I'm afraid. 

PS. I've been waiting AGES to meet you on Mario Kart, I even got my special number but no-one got back to me! :cry:


----------



## insomnimama

Forgive me girls but what is BAW?


----------



## baby.love

insomnimama said:


> Forgive me girls but what is BAW?

It means Bored At Work :)

How are we all today? Hope everyone is doing ok :D

Boooo for the holidays being over :hissy:


----------



## Sambatiki

Hiya girlies!! 

Hope everyone has enjoyed the holidays!! 2009 is going to be a wonderful year for us all!! 

Yes we defo need to get the BAW mario kart challenge sorted. Need to do it when we are all on together as you need to register the numbers together. 

Leah - Lovely to see you back around here!! :yipee: How is you sister coping?

Tracy - I LOVE you 1st trimester blinkie!! 

Insomnimama - Welcome to BAW!!


----------



## baby.love

Hey Samba, she is doing ok thanks hun....i think she has come to terms with what has happened. I am totally amazed how strong she is and so proud of her.
It's great to be back with you all :) How have you been?

Girls can someone have a look at this and tell me what you think please! I am still as confused as ever lmao.

https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-to-conceive/86507-im-back-confused-ever.html

:hugs:


----------



## Sambatiki

Leah - :test: :test: :test: :test: I have spares if you need one!!! All is looking promising for you!!! Glad that you sister is OK. 


All is well here, lots of shagging going on in samba cottage!! :yipee: But this cycle we are going to keep at it AFTER OV as we have always stopped after OV. Maybe thats were we have been going wrong. We'll see soon though!


----------



## baby.love

I think it's to soon to test yet, but will be testing from tomorrow onwards. I have a feeling i am just having a bad month and that the :witch: is gonna be pure evil! I'll keep you all updated.
Hope this is your month Samba :hugs:


----------



## Sambatiki

You never know leah! It just might be your turn and I REALLY hope that it is!!! 

:dust:


----------



## baby.love

Awww Samba thanks hun, if this is it then i will be chuffed... Is thrush a symptom as i seem to have it today :(


----------



## Sambatiki

Hmmmm not sure.... BUT sod it..... IT IS NOW!!! :rofl:

FFS I dunno what is and what isnt a symptoms anymore! :rofl: I dont really symptom spot anymore. Although its fun!!


----------



## NatalieW

Hello... I'm back!

The boilers are not working in school, so they shut the school for today and tomorrow!!!


----------



## baby.love

lol i have not been symptom spotting till this month when TBH i cant avoid it! i have googled it and yep it is a symptom apparently! GOD i hate being a woman sometimes......


----------



## baby.love

OMG girls whats happening to me? i seriously need a slap round the face with a wet fish! I just sat here talking to OH on the phone and i just started welling up and then started crying, yet 5 mins later i am fine! My hormones have gone crazy i tell you!


----------



## golcarlilly

Hi Leah - sound like good symptoms to me girl!!!! 

Nat you lucky thing - reprieve from back to work blues!!!

Hi Kerry - I like my blinkie too but I have had to delete my lovely pregnology ticker cos they are too big :cry:


----------



## Reedy

Afternoon my lovelies missing you all lots & its only the first day without internet @ work :hissy:

Leah - Good to have you back & crying for no reason defo a sign x fingers crossed for you huni x 

Poshie - the number thing for mario was my fault sooo sorry sweety my memory is like a sieve I forget things so easily :dohh: God help me when I'm pregnant :rofl:

Samba - Glad your still carrying on the rumpy pumpy even after OV & hope this is your month hun x 

Natalie - Lucky you being able to come home & have 2moro off too x I have the radiator on next to my desk & I'm still bloody cold x 

It snowed here last night quite a lot too its starting to go now though x


----------



## Chris77

Afternoon ladies :hi:


----------



## NatalieW

Leah, very good symptom. I still do it now! I try to save them when DH is off running because he doesn't know what to do when there isn't anything really 'wrong'

Reedy - you'll have to spend time catching up in evenings, I am going to but I always get lost on the pages?! Baby brain.

Tracey, I was going to have a pregno ticker but thought it was too big so didn't and go my other one instead!

Although I got one and half days off I'm still working... and browsing on the internet as well.

We've also chosen our nursery theme too!!!

:hi: Chris


----------



## NickyT75

Hello girls :wave: x


----------



## Sambatiki

Blimey! Hiya everyone!!! 

Leah - All good signs!! :yipee:

Nat - :yipee: for no school :yipee: What is the theme for the nursery????

Reedy - Good to have you back!! 

Just looking at holidays (AGAIN!!!) trip to turkey as its cheap and the weather normally OK in march. We went last year in march and managed to get a tan. Dan STILL hasnt rang to let me know about his job so getting a bit nervous... hopefully he's been delayed because of the snow. Cant remember which flight he's on!! :dohh:


----------



## NatalieW

:hi: Nicky, How are you?

Kerry - Hodge Podge from Mama's and Papa's. Very neutral, having coffee coloured walls too https://www.mamasandpapas.co.uk/range/hodge-podge/2974/ 

What job has Dan gone for? Or have I lost the plot??


----------



## Sambatiki

Nat - Dan hears whether he has been made redundant or not. 
Love the theme!!!


----------



## Chris77

Hi Kerry and Nicky :hi:


----------



## DaisyDuke

Hi girls happy new year, we have a fancy new thread :happydance:


----------



## Sambatiki

Hows Chris today?? 

We had snow!


----------



## DaisyDuke

Samba thinking of u :hugs:


----------



## Sambatiki

Hiya daisy 

:hug:


----------



## DaisyDuke

I didnt get snow :cry:


----------



## Sambatiki

No snow daisy??? Shall I send you some in the post??


----------



## DaisyDuke

:yipee: yes please.


----------



## DaisyDuke

Ill b coming up ur way this week or next, it would be quite beautiful if there was snow wouldnt it. X


----------



## NatalieW

Oh sorry Kerry I didn't know... fingers crossed.

:hi: Daisy.... we got snow in Hampshire...


----------



## Chris77

:yipee: for snow Kery!

We had freezing drizzle this morning and I had to ice skate to my car. :dohh:

I'm doing okay today.....pretty crampy though and seriously wishing I could just lay down, but other than that (and the fact that it's Monday) I'm just swell! :happydance: 

Kerry, I'll keep my fingers crossed for your OH.


----------



## DaisyDuke

Nat thats so unfair :hissy:


----------



## NatalieW

Daisy, I thought it was on it's wait to you, when I saw the weather map today... or I might be really thick!!


----------



## buffycat

we had lots of snow! i love snow, i would go and do a snow angel outside, but i think my work colleagues would think i had really lost the plot!

cold weather is good for us as we seem to have lots more :sex::sex::sex: !!!


----------



## Sambatiki

Daisy - If you not too busy and its the weekend, fancy meeting up?? 

Well spoken to dan and theyre now not hearing about their jobs until tomorrow :hissy: :gun:


----------



## Sambatiki

Yayyyy Buffy!! 

Happy New Year!!! I hope you had a good one. Not spoken to you in ages!! How are you feeling??


----------



## DaisyDuke

Sambatiki said:


> Daisy - If you not too busy and its the weekend, fancy meeting up??
> 
> Well spoken to dan and theyre now not hearing about their jobs until tomorrow :hissy: :gun:

I did think of that babe, and would love to, but ill be all panda like and have dh is tow, next time im up that end defo meet up and i should b there for happier circumstances.

Thats crap u dont hear till tomorrow these are people lives :hissy:


----------



## Sambatiki

Sounds like a plan stan!!! Hope everything goes well for you. :hug:

I know I was fuming at Dan's work!! FFS theyve postponed because there were flight delays of 2 hours. Does the runway effect the personnel dept too??? NOBS!


----------



## NatalieW

I'll come punch them Kerry, I've gotten more violent during this pregnancy!!!


----------



## buffycat

hi Kerry! :wave: i'm sorry to hear about Dan's work......there are people at my place complaining about low pay rises, and i just think i'm lucky to have a job to be honest....

i'm ok though.......New Year was tougher than i had expected......although i was glad to see the back of 2008 (for obvious reasons), it was difficult to let go of the hopes and dreams that went with it....

just waiting to hear from the docs now as she referred us.....

how's you ? what did you get up to at New Year?


----------



## Chris77

Hiya Buffy :hi:

Kerry, I can't believe you won't hear until tomorrow about Dan's job! :grr:


----------



## Sambatiki

Nat - Yes you can punch them!! :rofl: Just not hard enough to hurt yourself!

Buffycat - I can understand the mixed feelings at new year. :hug: Fingers crossed that you get your appointment very soon. I had a very boozy NYE at my friends house, really enjoyed it!! Did you go out or stay in??


----------



## LeaArr

Ola!

I am OFFICIALLY starting my diet today. I went through my fridge and pantry last night and tossed all of my food that wasn't "green light" as per Rick Gallop's "GI Diet" That was an adventure :rofl: All of the leftover Christmas candy went with Nick to work. No more temptations :rofl: As well, I am off to the gym tonight. Bet they won't even recognise me it's been so long :rofl:


----------



## Chris77

Hi Lea :hi:

Good for you for starting your diet! :thumbup: Loads of luck with it! :hugs: How was your weekend?


----------



## LeaArr

too short. I wish I had taken Friday off :rofl: Oh well. I read that you saw Benjamin Button over the weekend. I am  GREEN  with envy. I so want to see that movie!! How was the rest of your weekend?


----------



## DaisyDuke

Yeah well done i started my diet to today :dance:


----------



## Sambatiki

hiya Lea!!! 

Well done on starting your diet and going to the gym!!


----------



## LeaArr

The new year seems to be a peak for diet stuff :rofl: Good Luck Daisy!


----------



## LeaArr

Sambatiki said:


> hiya Lea!!!
> 
> Well done on starting your diet and going to the gym!!

Thanks. I am going to need much luck not killing myself at the gym today :rofl:


----------



## Sambatiki

Just watch..... Its still going to the gym!! :rofl:

Im going to go on the Wii fat tonight!


----------



## buffycat

Wii fat....:rofl::rofl::rofl:

nice one!

i'm at fat world tonight (aka slimming world)....only put on 3 pounds last eek....i thought that was pretty good all things considered! 28 pounds to go though now.....pma...i can do it...

seriously though.....good luck to everyone who is on a diet etc......


----------



## DaisyDuke

:rofl: ny is the best time fo diets, im looking forward to feeling good again.


----------



## Sambatiki

Buffycat - Thats really good you only put 3lbs on!!! Well done you!!! By the summer you'll be lovely and slim with a gorgeous bump!


----------



## buffycat

oh, and have a read of this.....this was a headline on the Daily Mail newspaper today.....

Cheryl Cole has revealed that she does struggle with her weight and isn't happy with her legs.

The Girls Aloud star told Vogue that there are days when she feels fat and she once burst into tears when she couldn't fit into a pair of jeans.

'I remember being in Selfridges and taking these size 28s into the changing room and not being able to get them on, and then getting on the scales and crying because I was nine and a half stone. Nine and a half stone when I'm only 5ft 3in.


----------



## DaisyDuke

Christ im 5'2 and i think i look good at 9 stone :rofl:


----------



## Chris77

The rest of my weekend was good...spent most if it either playing Wii, reading or sleeping. :rofl: 

I HIGHLY recommend the Curious Case of Benjamin Button! :D


----------



## Chris77

Well, hell if Mario Karts qualifies as exercise, then I'll be doing about 2 hours of that tonight. :rofl:


----------



## Sambatiki

ahhhhh sleep!!!! DF and I havent had much of that lately! :rofl:


----------



## buffycat

re 9.5stone.....that is a distant dream at the moment! :rofl:


----------



## NatalieW

I will be starting my diet in June!!! Wel I say diet I mean running again and will be doing slimming world. I do my Wii Fit but get bored sometimes!!

You are all good starting them all in Jan!!

What is everyone having for dinner tonight?

I'm having Sam's curry!


----------



## golcarlilly

Kerry - hope it is good news re OH's job :hugs:

Hiya Buffy - long time no speak, hope you are ok?

Hi Chris, Lea and Daisy :hug:

Nat - love the bedding :happydance:


----------



## DaisyDuke

I'm low carbing it, so chicken breast with cabbage yum.


----------



## golcarlilly

DaisyDuke said:


> I'm low carbing it, so chicken breast with cabbage yum.

That reminds me of when I did the cabbage soup diet!! ( I don't recommend it only lost 3 pounds in 5 days and it was a KILLER!!


----------



## DaisyDuke

It's cool low carb really works for me.


----------



## Chris77

Hi Tracy :hi:

Nat, we'll probably have Hamburger Helper for dinner...I love that crap. :rofl:

Although it's not even 11am here yet and I'm really hungry for my lunch! :dohh:


----------



## NatalieW

When I have breakfast, I'm thinking about lunch and then while eating lunch I'll be thinking of snacks and dinner :rofl:


----------



## Chris77

I do that too and I'm NOT pregnant! :dohh: :rofl:


----------



## NatalieW

I used to do it before I was pregnant!!! Just now my diet consists of nothing sweet!!

Tracey, when is your 12wk scan?


----------



## LeaArr

NatalieW said:


> When I have breakfast, I'm thinking about lunch and then while eating lunch I'll be thinking of snacks and dinner :rofl:

I always plan out everything I am going to eat the day before. :rofl: If I don't like it the next day, TOO BAD!! :rofl:


----------



## Chris77

Hey ladies, I just saw a headline that your chain Tesco is coming to the US, although apparently it's meeting with some resistance...so I think only 200 Fresh and Easy store openings are slated for November 2009. I think Tesco's is like our Wal-Mart here. And apparently Wal-Mart is getting a wee bit nervous.


----------



## NatalieW

We have ASDA Walmart here


----------



## LeaArr

Poor Wal-Mart. I am playing the worlds tiniest violin for them. They caused so many small businesses to go under here that I think a bit of competition for them wouldn't be a bad thing.


----------



## baby.love

afternoon girls, i have been so naughty....i was feeling shattered so me and Ethan snuggled on the sofa for a bit and had a sleep! and now i feel sick :hissy: i think i am coming down with something .... how has everyones day been so far?


----------



## buffycat

hey Chris...Tesco is like Walmart, though having been to both, i prefer Walmart!

hi Tracy....i'm ok...thanks for asking though......new year, new beginnings and all of that though. You have to keep us posted on all of the details though, so that we know what to expect!!!


----------



## Chris77

Leah, so sorry you're getting sick hun. :hugs:

My day has been okay so far...only 11:17 am though so give it time. :rofl:


----------



## golcarlilly

Leah - feeling sick - another sign?? 

Nat I don't have a date yet, I am seeing the m/w for the first time on Wed so hopefully will know soon - I can't wait it is killing me!!


----------



## baby.love

Hey Buffy :hugs: & Chris :hugs:


----------



## golcarlilly

Thank god it is nearly home time!!!


----------



## baby.love

golcarlilly said:


> Leah - feeling sick - another sign??
> 
> Nat I don't have a date yet, I am seeing the m/w for the first time on Wed so hopefully will know soon - I can't wait it is killing me!!

Yep i have been feeling sick on and off all weekend, but getting cramps all weekend too! so maybe the witch is coming really early with a new bunch of horrid stuff for me :hissy: I aint due AF till 9th so gearing myself up

How have you been hun?


----------



## NatalieW

Exciting Leah...

I do hope everyone gets a :bfp: in 2009 and then babies!!! It will be lovely!


----------



## golcarlilly

I am ok thanks, lets hope AF stays away and you get a lovely :bfp: instead !!


----------



## Sambatiki

My goodness you guys have been busy!!! 

USA peeps you'll love Tescos!!! You might be able to get some Angel Delight!! 

MMMMMmmmm food!!! Changed my Avatar to reflect my REAL personality! :rofl:


----------



## golcarlilly

NatalieW said:


> Exciting Leah...
> 
> I do hope everyone gets a :bfp: in 2009 and then babies!!! It will be lovely!


Me too, we would have to have a BAW meet up then!!


----------



## Sambatiki

Tracy - I cant wait either for your scan!! Is maccy back with pics yet?? Been checking her journo!!


----------



## golcarlilly

Love your avatar Kerry!!


----------



## golcarlilly

She is back but no pics as yet!


----------



## NatalieW

:rofl: kerry!!!

Angel delight?! Bit to sweet for me at the moment!!


----------



## Sambatiki

Girlies we need to get a wriggle on to get a 2009 beanie!!! COME ON I expect everyone to be shagging every day!!! from the day AF stops to the day you get your :bfp:!!! 

SAMBA's TTC BOOT CAMP!!! STARTS TODAY!


----------



## golcarlilly

:rofl::rofl::rofl:

You tell 'em Kerry!!


----------



## baby.love

OMG i would be ill at the moment Samba, all this talk of food makes me feel :sick: So sex is a no no NO lol


----------



## NatalieW

Lol Kerry!! You go stamp your feet... I hope you are shagging every day!!!


I feel like a trampoline today... baby is doing acrobatics!!! She's getting very strong now. Oh and she has a new game. I tap the bum and she will kick back!!!


----------



## Sambatiki

Tracy - I just saw her post.......... Ohhhhh Ive gone all gooey!! awwwww


----------



## golcarlilly

NatalieW said:


> Lol Kerry!! You go stamp your feet... I hope you are shagging every day!!!
> 
> 
> I feel like a trampoline today... baby is doing acrobatics!!! She's getting very strong now. Oh and she has a new game. I tap the bum and she will kick back!!!


Aww that is so cute I want to :cry: I can't wait to feel kicks!


----------



## LeaArr

Sambatiki said:


> Girlies we need to get a wriggle on to get a 2009 beanie!!! COME ON I expect everyone to be shagging every day!!! from the day AF stops to the day you get your :bfp:!!!
> 
> SAMBA's TTC BOOTIE CAMP!!! STARTS TODAY!

:rofl:


----------



## golcarlilly

Sambatiki said:


> Tracy - I just saw her post.......... Ohhhhh Ive gone all gooey!! awwwww


I know, me too! so so happy for her!


----------



## LeaArr

FF is NOT my friend this month. I think it and I are seeing eye to eye now, but it was getting on my LAST nerve earlier.


----------



## Chris77

Kerry, so funny you should mention that! I told DH that as soon as AF departs, we're having :sex: every other day until Af arrives again (or doesn't) :rofl:


----------



## LeaArr

Nick said that when we are actually trying, we will :sex: when I say. I think we will be doing SMEP if that's the case!!


----------



## LeaArr

Chris77 said:


> Kerry, so funny you should mention that! I told DH that as soon as AF departs, we're having :sex: every other day until Af arrives again (or doesn't) :rofl:

I hope for the "doesn't"!! :happydance:


----------



## NickyT75

Loving your new avatar Samba :)

im off to read maccy's jounro now.... back in a bit x


----------



## Chris77

LeaArr said:


> Chris77 said:
> 
> 
> Kerry, so funny you should mention that! I told DH that as soon as AF departs, we're having :sex: every other day until Af arrives again (or doesn't) :rofl:
> 
> I hope for the "doesn't"!! :happydance:Click to expand...

Me too! You have NO idea!!


----------



## Chris77

Oh and I WAS going to temp, but I keep forgetting!!!!!!! And the thermometer is right by my bed!! :dohh:


----------



## buffycat

darn, i wish i knew where i was in my cycle!.......i have no idea when :witch: will show.....


----------



## NatalieW

Buffy :hugs:


----------



## LeaArr

Chris77 said:


> Oh and I WAS going to temp, but I keep forgetting!!!!!!! And the thermometer is right by my bed!! :dohh:

I need to get a new battery for mine. I think temping is a good plan. It's easier to peg your cycles when you have something to go by. :headspin: It's hard to get into the habit though, I won't lie.


----------



## LeaArr

I just had a lady from the property department ask me if I was pregnant yet. ugh. I just laughed it off and said "well, it has been a year and a half [since I was married], I should really have two by now!!" She then said "you should transfer to property, you will be pregnant in a second there, everyone is getting knocked up!"
I know it was innocent, but it stung.


----------



## NatalieW

Lol they do say new house new baby!


----------



## LeaArr

:rofl: I suppose so! :D


----------



## Reedy

wow you girls have been busy x 

Nat - love that bump is doing lots of kicking x cant wait to feel that x 

Kerry - I would love to be having sexytime everyday but DH always seems to be on nights when i OV :cry: 

Tracy - hope all goes well at the MW on wednesday x 

Lea - some people come out with some crap dont they? :grr:

Hi Chris, Leah, Daisy & Buffy x (hope I havent missed anyone) x


----------



## baby.love

:hi: Reedy...i take it you are home now?


----------



## Ella

Evening ladies! :hi:

I know I've been absent for a while; I spent a whole two weeks with my OH snuggled up in bed pretty much! :)

Hope you've all had a lovely xmas & new year and can't wait to catch up!

:hugs::hugs::hugs:

xx


----------



## NatalieW

I know... I disappeared for 30mins then two pages appeared!!

How was work Reedy?

I'm watching the new animal park


----------



## Chris77

Hi ladies :hi:

Lea, I know comments like that really do sting!! :hugs: It stings even more when I hear women say, "Oh, I'm always a 28 day cycle so I knew immediately." :dohh: It stings because I have such whacked out cycles, one month it's 31 days, the next it's 38, then it can be 28, then 43 days, then back to 30. :grr: :grr: My gyno thinks that I may need some "assistance" in getting pregnant. :shrug:


----------



## LeaArr

Maybe something to help regulate your cycles so that you know when you are oving ? I hope you can get there without intervention though :hug:


----------



## Reedy

Yep back from work thank god bcus i was freezing my ass off there x i have the fire on now so all snug x 

Work was ok thanks Nat went very slow though think its bcus i cant get on here during the day :dohh:

Chris - :hug: if the doctor said that are they going to do something soon?? or do you have to wait? x 

Hey Ella was wondering where you had got to :hugs: glad to have you back huni x Did you have a nice xmas & new year? x


----------



## NatalieW

Oh dear... they had to put a tiger to sleep, had kidney failure... I bawled my eyes out.. :cry: Sam just laughed. I hate my hormones!


----------



## Ella

Hey Reedy :hugs:

Yeah, was lovely thankyou! I overdid the alcohol a bit on Boxing Day though.. Did 9 sambuca shots in a drinking game :blush: (I kept losing!)

So I had a mellow New Year, and laid off the drink!

How was yours?
xx


----------



## LeaArr

Aww, I would have cried too.


----------



## NatalieW

Right ladies... best go.. Sam's curry is calling!!! Yumm. Have lovely evenings!


----------



## Reedy

Ella - 9 Sambuca Shots :shock: I'm terrible with sambuca, I feel paraletic by just 2 :rofl:

Xmas & new year were chilled out it was just nice to have a bit of time off x 

Back to work now though x Hows the job front looking?? x


----------



## Reedy

Bye Nat x enjoy your curry x


----------



## Ella

I know! I've been told I wasn't speaking coherent English :rofl:

I got a phone call from an agency I contacted before christmas today.. Got an interview next thurs for jobs in childcare so fingers crossed! :)

Decided to start a WTT journo 'cause I'm feeling really broody lately. :(

xx


----------



## baby.love

God i LOVE sambuca aslong as its black :) But i am the same as you Reedy, i drink a few and feel proper merry,...but then i carry on with them all night long!


----------



## Ella

Hey Leah! :hugs:

How've you been? :)
Did you have a good xmas and new years?
xx


----------



## baby.love

Hey Ella, it was very quiet and very nice thanks hun...had a bit of a crap end to 2008 but thinking positive for 2009 :)

Hope you get one of the jobs hun ..i'll keep fingers x'ed for you :hugs:


----------



## Ella

Thanks Leah.. I want lots of :bfp:s from everyone in 2009!

:dust:

xx


----------



## baby.love

I'm hoping for one this week, but not getting OTT about it! just taking it in my stride now and holding out before testing lol.. When are you gonna be TTC?


----------



## Sambatiki

Black sambuca??? WHERE????? :drunk: :rofl:

Ella - Hello stranger! Glad you had a nice xmas nye!!! Got my fingers crossed that you get the job!! 

WELL NEWS JUST IN!!!! (KINDA)

DAN HAS KEPT HIS JOB!!! :yipee: :wohoo: :yipee:
So going to book our holiday to Turkey in march tomorrow!!!! Methinks there's a bottle of red with my name on it!


----------



## Chris77

Bye Nat :wave:

Reedy, I think they really want to wait to see if I conceive on my own before using intervention as there are plenty of women with irregular periods who get pregnant on their own. She just thought it may take me a little longer than most women because of never knowing when I ovulate, but I get pretty accurate ovulation pains every month and I can always tell when and even which ovary is releasing an egg, so she thinks I may not have too much trouble. :shrug: If nothing happens in a couple of months, I'm going to go again to the doctor though....just want to try to stay ahead of the game, if possible. My "maybe needing assistance" in conceiving kinda goes pretty closely with what 2 psychics have said to me, that I will give birth to triplets when I am 33 years old! :shock: Stands to reason that the only way I'd have triplets is if I'm on fertility meds. :rofl: But we shall see though.........I've made a decision to NOT stress over this baby making business......if it's meant to happen and it'll happen when it is supposed to. In the meantime, I'm just enjoying the whole process of "getting there" iykwim? So many times I wish my life away, only to look back on my life and regret wishing certain things away.


----------



## baby.love

:wohoo:Thats fab news Samba :)


----------



## Ella

Hey Kerry! Thanks, hope yours was good too! :hugs:
Yeah, you're stuck with me again! 

Leah - Me & OH were talking about it a couple of days ago and I think we're gonna be trying early 2010.. well I hope so anyway because a year will fly by! :) :wohoo:

Got my fingers x'd for you Leah! :dust:

xx


----------



## LeaArr

Sambatiki said:


> Black sambuca??? WHERE????? :drunk: :rofl:
> 
> Ella - Hello stranger! Glad you had a nice xmas nye!!! Got my fingers crossed that you get the job!!
> 
> WELL NEWS JUST IN!!!! (KINDA)
> 
> DAN HAS KEPT HIS JOB!!! :yipee: :wohoo: :yipee:
> So going to book our holiday to Turkey in march tomorrow!!!! Methinks there's a bottle of red with my name on it!

:happydance::yipee::headspin:


----------



## LeaArr

Chris77 said:


> Bye Nat :wave:
> 
> Reedy, I think they really want to wait to see if I conceive on my own before using intervention as there are plenty of women with irregular periods who get pregnant on their own. She just thought it may take me a little longer than most women because of never knowing when I ovulate, but I get pretty accurate ovulation pains every month and I can always tell when and even which ovary is releasing an egg, so she thinks I may not have too much trouble. :shrug: If nothing happens in a couple of months, I'm going to go again to the doctor though....just want to try to stay ahead of the game, if possible. My "maybe needing assistance" in conceiving kinda goes pretty closely with what 2 psychics have said to me, that I will give birth to triplets when I am 33 years old! :shock: Stands to reason that the only way I'd have triplets is if I'm on fertility meds. :rofl: But we shall see though.........I've made a decision to NOT stress over this baby making business......if it's meant to happen and it'll happen when it is supposed to. In the meantime, I'm just enjoying the whole process of "getting there" iykwim? So many times I wish my life away, only to look back on my life and regret wishing certain things away.


You with triplets, me with twins. We better start saving money for the land for our commune :rofl:


----------



## baby.love

You aint wrong Ella..a year seems to go so quickly.


----------



## Sambatiki

I want twins too :hissy: :rofl:


----------



## LeaArr

Sambatiki said:


> I want twins too :hissy: :rofl:

Well, then you need to start saving money too. I want the commune to be anywhere the snow ISN'T please :D


----------



## NickyT75

Kerry - great news about Dans job :yipee: Turkey sounds fab too! 

Hi Ella & Leah its nice to see you both again x


----------



## Reedy

Ella - Good Luck with the interview next week hun x 

Kerry - Great news about Dan x and booking your holiday x 

Chris - hopefully you wont need to go back to the doctors bcus you'll be getting your :bfp: soon x 

Hey Nicky x


----------



## Chris77

LeaArr said:


> Chris77 said:
> 
> 
> Bye Nat :wave:
> 
> Reedy, I think they really want to wait to see if I conceive on my own before using intervention as there are plenty of women with irregular periods who get pregnant on their own. She just thought it may take me a little longer than most women because of never knowing when I ovulate, but I get pretty accurate ovulation pains every month and I can always tell when and even which ovary is releasing an egg, so she thinks I may not have too much trouble. :shrug: If nothing happens in a couple of months, I'm going to go again to the doctor though....just want to try to stay ahead of the game, if possible. My "maybe needing assistance" in conceiving kinda goes pretty closely with what 2 psychics have said to me, that I will give birth to triplets when I am 33 years old! :shock: Stands to reason that the only way I'd have triplets is if I'm on fertility meds. :rofl: But we shall see though.........I've made a decision to NOT stress over this baby making business......if it's meant to happen and it'll happen when it is supposed to. In the meantime, I'm just enjoying the whole process of "getting there" iykwim? So many times I wish my life away, only to look back on my life and regret wishing certain things away.
> 
> 
> You with triplets, me with twins. We better start saving money for the land for our commune :rofl:Click to expand...

:rofl::rofl:


----------



## Chris77

Samba, great news about Dan keeping his job! :yipee:


----------



## NickyT75

Hey Chris :hugs: sorry your cycles are messing you around hun x


----------



## Chris77

God my acrylics are pissing me off again! :grr: Why did I even bother to put them back on! :dohh: I'm going to have to go back Wednesday and have them cut short, short, short!!!!! DH will KILL me if I take these off again! :dohh:


----------



## Chris77

NickyT75 said:


> Hey Chris :hugs: sorry your cycles are messing you around hun x

Thanks Nicky :hugs: I'm used to it.....they've been messing with me since I first got my period at 11. :dohh: Then, AF did me a great favor and stopped visiting me for 3 years!! :rofl:


----------



## LeaArr

Chris77 said:


> NickyT75 said:
> 
> 
> Hey Chris :hugs: sorry your cycles are messing you around hun x
> 
> Thanks Nicky :hugs: I'm used to it.....they've been messing with me since I first got my period at 11. :dohh: Then, AF did me a great favor and stopped visiting me for 3 years!! :rofl:Click to expand...

Good thing it's back though. You amaze me :hugs:


----------



## Ella

Hey Nicky! :hi:

Funny you should talk about wanting twins, ladies! Twins run in my family! Think I'd scream if I got told I was having twins :rofl:
xx


----------



## Chris77

LeaArr said:


> Chris77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NickyT75 said:
> 
> 
> Hey Chris :hugs: sorry your cycles are messing you around hun x
> 
> Thanks Nicky :hugs: I'm used to it.....they've been messing with me since I first got my period at 11. :dohh: Then, AF did me a great favor and stopped visiting me for 3 years!! :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> Good thing it's back though. You amaze me :hugs:Click to expand...

Nah, don't be too amazed...it took a 3 year hiatus because I went on a diet and my body fat was too low. :dohh: Hence the reason why I'm scared to diet again.


----------



## LeaArr

I already knew the reason. You amaze me because you were able to overcome your eating disorder.


----------



## Chris77

Oooooooooooohhhhhhh!! :dohh: :dohh: :rofl: See what being at work does to me?? Clearly it's no good for my brain. :rofl:

But thank you very much Lea. :hugs: I have to admit though that there are times when I wish I hadn't overcomed my eating disorder quite so completely! :dohh: Especially now that I'm fat. I have to endure comments from people who haven't seen me in a few years, "Wow, you've gotten really heavy!!" "You used to be so tiny, what happened?" Ugh.... :grr: I'm like well you know you got uglier but do you hear me asking YOU what happened??? NOOOO! :rofl:


----------



## LeaArr

People are jerks!


----------



## NickyT75

I got myself a PMA ticker to go with my PMA avatar girls... do you like it? x


----------



## Chris77

OMG!! I seriously love the new pma ticker! 2 very enthusiastic :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## NickyT75

Hope im not breaking the siggy rules tho?

not sure if it is too wide? any ideas? x


----------



## Chris77

NickyT75 said:


> Hope im not breaking the siggy rules tho?
> 
> not sure if it is too wide? any ideas? x

Nah, I think you're fine. :D


----------



## NickyT75

Edited it just incase

Don't wanna get into trouble :blush:

PLUS - im planning to keep it for the next 9 months :) x


----------



## Sambatiki

Nicky - Loving the new ticker!!! 

Just tucking into a glass of red!! Yummy!! Corrie is sooooo funny tonight!


----------



## Sambatiki

Just done todays OPK......


----------



## Chris77

and................................?????


----------



## Sambatiki

Ooops sorry positive........still..........hmmmm strange will post a pic


----------



## Chris77

:yipee:


----------



## LeaArr

:happydance:


----------



## Sambatiki

Updated my journo let me know what you think!!! Got a wee song on there too :rofl:


----------



## baby.love

Morning girls :) I am gonna be busy today so dont think i'll get on much..Ethan is doing his 1st afternoon session at school so i am gonna be rushing around getting him and me sorted. Hope you all had a lovely evening :) Catch you all later xxxxxxx


----------



## Sambatiki

Hi Leah!! Awww bless Ethan I hope he has a lovely time Im sure he will!! 

Morning everyone!!


----------



## NickyT75

Morning ladies :) x


----------



## baby.love

Hey girls, just popped on before the rush to get Ethan ready begins! I'll try and pop back later when he is at school... How is everyone's morning going?

TTFN xxx


----------



## Sambatiki

Busy here... but I cant be ARSED!! :rofl:

Nicky - :hug: I posted a link in you journo that maybe of some use to you. xxx


----------



## welshcakes79

:blush:

Sorry to barge in, but i joined here when i was pregnant so havent been in this section until now, ( i did say hello in my "knock knock" post :) ) 
can i just be nosey and ask what BAW stands for :blush: (its prob something reeeally obvious but i cant figure it out for the life of me) 

xxx


----------



## Sambatiki

Hiya welshcakes!! 

BAW = bored at work.... although there are some bsham's (bored stay at home mums)


----------



## Reedy

Afternoon ladies x 
Hope everyone is ok x 
You girls arent very talkative today x 
Nothing much to report today apart from being totally BAW & falling asleep @ my desk :sleep:


----------



## welshcakes79

Ahhhhh

:blush:

Seee knew it would be something obvious lol

guess that makes me a bsham then :)

x


----------



## Chris77

Afternoon ladies :hi:


----------



## Chris77

Oh ladies! Pete and I are going to go to the Bahamas for our 2nd Wedding Anniversary in May! :yipee:


----------



## LeaArr

Oh Chris! That's so exciting.

I had a dream about you and Pete last night. Strange hey? I had a dream you were in Calgary and we went for dinner, then Pete got mad at me cause I made you late for your early flight option :rofl:


----------



## Chris77

LeaArr said:


> Oh Chris! That's so exciting.
> 
> I had a dream about you and Pete last night. Strange hey? I had a dream you were in Calgary and we went for dinner, then Pete got mad at me cause I made you late for your early flight option :rofl:

:rofl::rofl: That is SO funny!!

We actually have a package deal through my job...it's a 4 day 3 night stay with a 5.5 hour cruise on a ship from Ft. Lauderdale to the Bahamas for $229 a person! We have to pay air fare which will be about $422 for 2 of us but that's still a great price for a little getaway! I'm SO excited!! :yipee: Roll on May! :happydance:


----------



## LeaArr

:happydance:


----------



## DaisyDuke

:hi: girls, Reedy and Samba, where did u go :cry:


----------



## LeaArr

Hey Daisy, How are you today?


----------



## DaisyDuke

I'm ok babes, u? X


----------



## Chris77

Hi Daisy :hi:


----------



## DaisyDuke

:hi: Chris X


----------



## Sambatiki

hiya!!!! 

Daisy - My boss wanted a catch up back on now though

Chris - :grr: beats my holiday to turkey!!! LUCKY BIAAAAATCH!!! 

Lea - :wave:


----------



## LeaArr

DaisyDuke said:


> I'm ok babes, u? X

Peachy keen. :D


----------



## DaisyDuke

:wohoo:


----------



## DaisyDuke

Do u likey my new pic, dh's god daughter and her sister with me having cuddles :cloud9:


----------



## LeaArr

Wow, it is really quiet here. Ah well, off to work. Talk to you girlies later :hugs:


----------



## LeaArr

DaisyDuke said:


> Do u likey my new pic, dh's god daughter and her sister with me having cuddles :cloud9:

I was actually just about to mention that on your journal. It's such a sweet picture.


----------



## DaisyDuke

:blush: if only they were mine...........


----------



## Chris77

Love your avatar Daisy! :thumbup:


----------



## Chris77

DaisyDuke said:


> :blush: if only they were mine...........

:hugs:


----------



## Sambatiki

daisy - :hug: but you will have your own special ones!


----------



## DaisyDuke

:wohoo:


----------



## baby.love

:hi: well girls Ethan loved his afternoon session at pre-school, and now he is shattered :) ....How have you all been?

Daisy i love your avator hun its reallly sweet :hugs:


----------



## DaisyDuke

:wohoo: i'm so pleased Ethan had fun :hugs:


----------



## Sambatiki

hiya leah glad ethan had a great time!!


----------



## Poshie

Hello girls. Apologies for my lack of appearance yet again in BAW. Thing is, I'm not BAW in the traditional sense. At the moment I am Busy At Work! Not fair and not on if you ask me, but what can I do! Been out at a meeting this afternoon and now I've got 20 mins to catch up on some emails. I promise I will log on tonight and back track at home :hugs:


----------



## buffycat

busy at work sounds about right to me!!!!!

have been on conference calls and meetings all day! so unfair! :hissy:

plus....i am absolutely freezing.....maybe i will bring my duvet in tomorrow so as to wrap myself up at my desk!


----------



## Reedy

That sounds like a good idea Buffy might do the same x 

Chris - :happydance: for the holiday to the Bahamas you lucky thing x 

Daisy - sorry huni i was talking but it kept coming up that you hadnt recieved the message :hissy: stupid msn x sorry again hun x love the new avatar x 

Poshie - Glad someone is busy at work x I've had diddly squat to do since 11.30am & so sat around twiddly my thumbs Kerry tried to palm some of her work on to me :rofl: bless her but think I would have gotten the sack if I had been doing another company's work :dohh: x

Leah - glad Ethan had a good time x

Hi Lea, & welshcakes (really hope I havent forgotten anyone but please note my memory is awful) x x x x x


----------



## Chris77

The county where I work is under a Winter Weather Advisory and the county where I live is under a Winter Storm Warning until Thursday morning!! :dohh: Why can't this happen on the weekends?!?! :grr:


----------



## buffycat

:( OH is away tonight and tomorrow night...gone to Newcastle with work.......just me and the cats....

so not only do we miss out on a :sex: opportunity, but i have no-one to snuggle up to and keep warm!


----------



## NatalieW

:hi: ladies....


----------



## LeaArr

Hey, 

I just wanted to make sure everyone who was in SS got their prezzie :D


----------



## Chris77

Yup I did :happydance:


----------



## Reedy

buffycat said:


> :( OH is away tonight and tomorrow night...gone to Newcastle with work.......just me and the cats....
> 
> so not only do we miss out on a :sex: opportunity, but i have no-one to snuggle up to and keep warm!

I'm the same Buffy :cry: & its absolutly bloody freezing I'm in bed with PJs on & thick socks might have to go get my gloves & scarf too hate it when DH is away :hissy: 
at least you have the cats to keep you company :rofl: I have the tv & the Laptop :dohh:

I got my prezzie lea as you know x What did everyone get anyway? x


----------



## Sambatiki

Yep I got my SS too!!! 

I wanna know who mine was!!!


----------



## Reedy

Sambatiki said:


> Yep I got my SS too!!!
> 
> I wanna know who mine was!!!

I wrote my name on the gift i sent :dohh: was i not supposed to :rofl: Oh well x 

What did you get Kerry? x


----------



## NickyT75

Morning ladies

There is an update in my journal if anyone wants to know :) xx


----------



## Sambatiki

Morning Ladies!! 

Nicky - Im off now to see xxx


----------



## Reedy

Morning Nicky & Kerry x 

Just off to your journal Nicky to have a peek @ your update x


----------



## Chris77

Afternoon ladies :hi:


----------



## DaisyDuke

Hola girlies, Chris what cd u on then?


----------



## DaisyDuke

:dohh: i can see cd 8 i'm cd 9 when do u normally ov, lets hope it brings us luck :hugs:


----------



## Chris77

We're only a day a part Daisy! I can ov anytime from cd 18-23. :dohh:


----------



## Sambatiki

Hiya :wave: Chris

I did notice the text instead of a ticker!! :dohh: Hope your well!! We had temperatures of -11 here last night :cold:


----------



## Chris77

Kerry, yeah the text is easier b/c I have NO idea how long my cycles are going to be each month, they keep changing! :dohh: All within the 30 range. :shrug: I won't know how long the cycle is going to be until I start feeling ov pain. :dohh:

11 degrees :cold: It was 9 here the other day. :cold:


----------



## LeaArr

Destiny27 - Your SS was Chris
Tracy - Your SS was Reedy
Lea - My SS was Destiny
Kerry - your SS was Tracy
Chris - your SS was Kerry 

I think that's everyone :D


----------



## DaisyDuke

I an ov anytime cd12 - 19 :dohh:


----------



## Sambatiki

Thanks Tracy for my nail varnish, false lashes, cat pen which I use everyday and my lucky elf!! xxxxx


----------



## Sambatiki

Who did reedy recieve from?


----------



## Sambatiki

Thanks Lea for organising it!


----------



## Reedy

Sambatiki said:


> Who did reedy recieve from?

I got mine from Lea x 
I got some Maple Sugar & a gorgeous Calgary (sp) Moose teddy :happydance:


----------



## buffycat

afternoon peeps! :hi:


----------



## Chris77

Hiya Buffy :hi:


----------



## LeaArr

Sambatiki said:


> Who did reedy recieve from?

Damn, I knew I forgot someone. Sorry Reedy, it wasn't intentional. :blush:


----------



## buffycat

hi Chris.....you got snow over there?


----------



## Chris77

A tiny bit of snow...alot more ice. DH and I had to scrape off 2 inches of ice off the car this morning! :grr: Freezing rain all day today. 

What's it doing in England?


----------



## Chris77

Ladies, I can't believe I forgot to mention this :dohh:

DH's best friend's family is from England. His parent's go back home almost every year for a visit. Anyway, at my Bridal Shower, DH's best friend's mother gave me a six pence (it was on a card with a lovely saying for a bride and to wear the sixpence in my shoe for luck) and a horseshoe and told me a story with that too but I can't remember it all :dohh: Something about luck and the bride would wear it under her gown? (back in the day) Something along those lines.

I have both the silver sixpence and the horseshoe in a very special place.

Anyway, I keep telling hubby that we REALLY have to get them to take us to England the next time we go! :happydance: They are sooooooo nice and we frequently invite them over for bbq's. I'm going to have to find a way to "casually" oh so "casually" mention an England vacation. :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## LeaArr

Oh, that would be fun!


----------



## Chris77

Yeah, since that's probably going to be the only way I'll get to see England considering that the trip will be a good $6,000 for the both of us!! :shock: :dohh: DH's cousins went to England last year and it was $3,000 for each of them.


----------



## buffycat

yay! Chris....you can come and stay with me in Shropshire! :happydance:

we have a world heritage site not far away (Ironbridge) and lots of stately homes etc!

ps.....we had snow on sunday night but seeing as it has been freezing since then, we still have it now!


----------



## Chris77

:yipee: for staying with Buffy! Thank you so much for the invitation. :hugs:


----------



## NickyT75

Hey Chris :wave:

Yeah I know about the lucky sixpence tradition - but I guess it'd be pretty uncomfortable walking down the aisle with it in your shoe eh?

Its a nice thing to keep tho isn't it? x


----------



## NatalieW

:hi: ladies...

BAW seems quiet today. I wore a lucky sixpence in my shoe all day of my wedding day!!!


----------



## LeaArr

Hey Natalie. Yes, it is really quiet. *drops a pin*


----------



## NatalieW

RIght so, the boiler is now fixed but parts of the school is still a little chilly!!!!

Nothing exciting happened to me today, other than I am having spanish omlett - curry style with chips!!! Yummmm

We had snow, well kinda settling then a bit of rain...

How is everyone else...? I need to post a new bump piccie, grown again!


----------



## LeaArr

ooooo Bump Piccie. I can't wait!!

I'm boring. Nothing to report. ugh, I need excitement.


----------



## Reedy

Hey everyone x 
wow it has been quiet in here today I usually have to catch up on about 15 pages by now x

Yay for Chris coming to England x I would offer my place but its on a council estate & a tad rough :blush: & leicester is a bit of a sh*t hole to be honest (the city anyway the countryside is gorgeous) just ask Ella x 

Natalie - I love bump pics :happydance:


----------



## Chris77

Reedy, I have NO idea when I'll be coming to England though.....saying in a few years is a pretty safe approximation! :rofl:


----------



## Reedy

in a few years I'm hoping we'll be moved to another house but not one to fit me,DH our 2 kids, You Pete & your triplets :rofl: I may have to pitch a tent in the garden :rofl: but your more than welcome to stay with us x


----------



## Chris77

:rofl:


----------



## LeaArr

Man, am I freakin' tired.


----------



## Chris77

OMG Me too! It's barely 8pm here now and I just want to hop into bed! I've been this way all week!!! :sleep:


----------



## LeaArr

UGH! My dryer just died! DED Dead! Nick and I are going to have to go out in search of another one. stupid piece of shit!


----------



## Poshie

Morning girls :) Well I should be able to post here some more today. It's been a very busy week so far. I notice it generally hasn't been too busy on here so far this week, I guess everyone getting back to the grind stone.

Chris - I wore a sixpence in my shoe for my wedding. I taped it under my arch - I have a high arch so didn't feel it! I can imagine it costs alot to holiday here. still, it would be a special trip I guess. Hopefully you'll make it one day soon :)

If you haven't read my journal, you won't know that the :witch: showed up today. I was feeling depressed about it but I feel better now. A fresh new cycle and more :sex: to look forward to in a couple of weeks. PMA for my next cycle :D


----------



## golcarlilly

Morning ladies, hope everyone is well?

I have already thanked Claire for my gift, I got a Next set with a glittery purse, perfume and a lip gloss in it and some little totes slippers which are lovely! Thanks again chick:hugs:

I wore a silver sixpence on my wedding day too, I taped it into the side of my shoe and couldn't feel a thing!

I have updated my journal with details of my mw appt yesterday and I have started a thread in first tri cos I am very confused what to do about tests - if anyone can give me their opinions I would be grateful - TIA :hug:


----------



## Reedy

Morning Girlies x 

Poshie - Love the new Avatar x Sorry to hear the :witch: showed her ugly mug hope she buggers off soon so you can get back to some nookie x 

Tracy - Have you had to give up the Egyptian dancing now your PG??? 
Will go check out your journal x


----------



## Chris77

Afternoon ladies :hi:

I have a meeting at 9am, so I'll be gone for awhile...then another meeting at 3pm. :dohh: At least the day SHOULD go by quickly! :D 

Poshie, sorry the :witch: showed up hun. :hugs:


----------



## golcarlilly

Am still doing the dance class, it starts again tonight after the xmas break, don't know how long I will keep it up for though! 

Man it is quiet here today - where are you all??????


----------



## NickyT75

Hey girls :wave:

Poshie -:hugs: sorry bout the :witch: hun

im off to look for Tracy's thread now x


----------



## Poshie

Thanks for the sympathy girls :)

She's being a bit of a nigtmare actually - pretty full on now with bachache and cramps - worst I've had to date I reckon. Still, I've got dream holiday to console myself with and bd to get down to soon enough ;)

Hope your meetings go okay Chris and hope to see you around.


----------



## Sambatiki

Poshie - Sorry the :witch: got you! :hug: hopefully this is the last one for a while

Tracy - Not sure if you saw my post yesterday.... Thanks for my lovely gifts!! I havent eaten my lucky Elf!! 

Chris - :wave:


----------



## LeaArr

Howdy!

Poshie - sorry she caught you hun! Maybe it's bad this time around cause she knows she won't be around for 9 months after!

Boy is it ever quiet around here.


----------



## LeaArr

wait!


----------



## LeaArr

BnB Addict!

This forum requires that you wait 30 seconds between posts. Please try again in 18 seconds.


----------



## Sambatiki

Hiya :wave: Lea!! 

Its because I've been spamming your journo instead!! :rofl:


----------



## Poshie

Hey I'm back around. Just had my Hep A jab in preparation for my gorgeous holiday :) I haven't had a jab since I was 15 and usually hate them. But I have to say I barely felt it! Aches a little now but not too bad. Glad that's out the way. DH was with me and he had Hep A and Typhoid. 

LeeArr - hope you're right about this being the last :witch: for 9 months. I like the way you are looking at it actually :)


----------



## Sambatiki

oooooh :sick: I hate needles!!!


----------



## Chris77

Hi Lea :hi:

Sorry for my scant appearance....I was in a 2 hour meeting and I have another at 3:00. Also, my job was made a bit more complicated in order to comply with audit requirements, so I'm a bit more busier than usual. :dohh: When I do background checks, instead of just doing 1 employer, I have to check all employers on every applicant for the past 10 years! :dohh: And that's in addition to the standard criminal and education background checks we also run. And that's just the tip of the iceberg! If there's discrepancies, I have to fill out a separate lengthy sheet detailing everything, etc, etc. I shouldn't complain though....I really need something to keep me busy. 

I haven't even made it to the journals yet!! :dohh:


----------



## NatalieW

:hi: ladies... nearly Friday!!!


----------



## NickyT75

wow! it has been dead in here lately hasn't it??

Reedy we miss you hun :( x


----------



## Reedy

Hey everyone x 

Poshie - I dont mind having jabs just dont like how it makes your arm feel after x Hope your ok x

Lea- Congrats on finally becoming a BNB Addict :happydance:

Chris - Hope the meetings are making your day go quick x 

Nat - When do we get to see new bump pics?? x 

Tracy - Didnt have time to go by journal @ lunch so I'll pop over now x

Hi Nicky & Kerry x


----------



## NatalieW

:hi: nicky and reedy...

I promise to take a photo at the weekend... and post on here over weekend!!


----------



## LeaArr

You better Girlie! :rofl:


----------



## NatalieW

I will!!! I promise!


----------



## Chris77

I booked my day of beauty for Saturday! :yipee: 

9:30 am - full head of highlights, cut and blowdry
1:00 pm - manicure (acrylic fill-in)

When I called to set up my nail appt, they asked me what time, I said 11:30 (I should be out of the hair salon by then and the nail salon is only 2 stores down) she said, "No, 11:30 is no good." Well, why ask me then?? :grr: So, she said that 1pm was better...so I'll have to find something to do for an hour and a half in between as it doesn't pay to go home. There is a deli right next door though and I can certainly eat for an hour and a half. :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## LeaArr

Chris77 said:


> I booked my day of beauty for Saturday! :yipee:
> 
> 9:30 am - full head of highlights, cut and blowdry
> 1:00 pm - manicure (acrylic fill-in)
> 
> When I called to set up my nail appt, they asked me what time, I said 11:30 (I should be out of the hair salon by then and the nail salon is only 2 stores down) she said, "No, 11:30 is no good." Well, why ask me then?? :grr: So, she said that 1pm was better...so I'll have to find something to do for an hour and a half in between as it doesn't pay to go home. There is a deli right next door though and I can certainly eat for an hour and a half. :rofl: :rofl:

That drives me crazy too!


----------



## Chris77

Just got out of my last meeting for the day and only 9 minutes until home time! :yipee: Shit, I should have meetings like this every day! :rofl:


----------



## LeaArr

Lucky. I still have 1 1/2 hours. and this day has been slow. 

The coffee crisp was callin my name earlier. I gave in :rofl: I was almost falling asleep here. Needed some sugar to boost me up for a moment. :rofl:


----------



## Poshie

Morning all :)

Reedy you are right! My arm is achey now. DH's is worse and it's harder for him as he needs his arms to do his job properly. Still, it should be better by tomorrow I reckon. We are looking after our neighbour's dog tomorrow. She happens to be a black lab and my dog's bestest mate, so she's going to be sooo excited to have her over! 

Other than that, glad it's Friday, even though we are working tomorrow morning (boo). Still, at least we'll get one lie in on Sunday :)

How's everyone else doing? Sounds like you've got some nice pampering to look forward to over the weekend Chris :)


----------



## Sambatiki

Morning Poshie!! 

*Kisses poshies arm* All better??? Im sorry but Im finding it hard tp feel for you!! Small price to pay for your holiday!! :hug: Working on a saturday?? How come?? Our how cute your dog is having her play mate over. You'll have to take some pics!!


----------



## Sambatiki

Chris - Yes meetings are always good to break up the day!!! Will you be getting a pay rise if you job entails more??? Glad you have more to do!! 

Nat - Im looking forward to seeing your new bump pic!!! :yipee:

Well Im going to be to and from my desk today. Got to sort out all my samples :grr: and create a booking in system.... STUPID sales team keep taking them without letting me know :gun:


----------



## golcarlilly

Morning girls, bit busier in here today!

Poshie think I have missed the news, what exotic climes are you visiting? I had to have jabs for my honeymoon in Mauritius and they killed!!!


----------



## Sambatiki

Hiya Tracy!! 

Aggghhhh cant believe you ony have 2weeks 3 days until 2nd trimester!! :yipee:


----------



## Poshie

Sambatiki said:


> Morning Poshie!!
> 
> *Kisses poshies arm* All better??? Im sorry but Im finding it hard tp feel for you!! Small price to pay for your holiday!! :hug: Working on a saturday?? How come?? Our how cute your dog is having her play mate over. You'll have to take some pics!!

:rofl: Yeah well, didn't think I'd get too much sympathy! Thanks for the kiss though, that has helped ;) Yeah we work every other Saturday in DH's clinic. I do reception he does his thing. Gives me a chance to be involved with the business and saves him paying someone else!

Yeah, I'll try and get a few snaps and post them up :) You got any nice plans for the weekend?


----------



## Sambatiki

Is DH a doctor???? Stupid question.... I know!


----------



## Chris77

Afternoon ladies :hi:

It's FRIDAY! :wohoo: :yipee:

We're expecting a MAJOR snowstorm this weekend. For once, it's happening on the weekend! 8 -12 inches of snow starting tomorrow mid afternoon and lasting until Sunday afternoon. :dohh: It's gonna interfere slightly with my day of beauty tomorrow but my hair appt is at 9:30 am, so hopefully, I'll still be able to make it. The nail appt is another story, however. We'll have to see what the day brings us tomorrow.


----------



## golcarlilly

I am worrying today just updated my journal, just being silly I think but I wanna :cry: wish it was home time :hissy:


----------



## Chris77

Tracy, I'm going to have a look at your journo now. :hugs:


----------



## Chris77

Tracy, I posted in your journo hun. 'Try' not to worry, I am sure everything is just fine with LO. :hugs:


----------



## Sambatiki

Tracy - :hugs: I put a suprise in your journo!


----------



## Poshie

Sambatiki said:


> Is DH a doctor???? Stupid question.... I know!

Not a stupid question Samba. DH is a Doctor of Chiropractic and runs his own clinic :)

Hi Tracy. Yes, off to the Maldives next month (note avatar). Can't wait! :) 

Hi Chris. More snow ahead for your then. Hope you enjoy your treatments, I'm sure you will.


----------



## Sambatiki

Poshie - Send him over here then!! I could do with going back to one! Im hyper-mobile and so my posture is BAD.... always having bad backs... I hope it wont be a problem during pregnancy??


----------



## Chris77

Poshie, I just hope I can get make it there before the snow starts!!!!!


----------



## Chris77

Okay ladies, you all know what I look like. Help me find a new hairstyle for my appt tomorrow. :D


----------



## golcarlilly

Poshie you lucky girl, I am green with envy!!!

Chris is your hair naturally curly?


----------



## golcarlilly

Hi Buffy :wave: hows you today?


----------



## golcarlilly

https://tbn1.google.com/images?q=tbn:7P2R9JK6m_d1RM:https://www.hji.co.uk/hjimages/images/qhs15/hji/medium/2006-blonde-waves.jpg

what about this?


----------



## golcarlilly

https://img2.timeinc.net/people/i/2007/stylewatch/bestlook/070709/elisha_cuthbert400.jpg

This one is lovely! The long one - sorry can't split them!!


----------



## Sambatiki

https://www.easy-hairstyles.com/images/long6-curly-hair.jpg

How about that one??


----------



## Chris77

golcarlilly said:


> https://tbn1.google.com/images?q=tbn:7P2R9JK6m_d1RM:https://www.hji.co.uk/hjimages/images/qhs15/hji/medium/2006-blonde-waves.jpg
> 
> what about this?

Oh, I like that one!


----------



## Chris77

Sambatiki said:


> https://www.easy-hairstyles.com/images/long6-curly-hair.jpg
> 
> How about that one??

Thanks Samba....my hair isn't that long though....used to be before I chopped it a couple of months ago..lol I'm looking for something short and easy (but not too short)


----------



## Sambatiki

OK Back to the drawing board


----------



## Chris77

I saw this and loved it, but not so sure I'm daring enough to go quite this short! 

https://i12.photobucket.com/albums/a234/prairielady_/short_curly_hair_top.jpg


----------



## Sambatiki

https://fashiondevo.files.wordpress.com/2007/06/wavy1.jpg


----------



## LeaArr

Chris77 said:


> I saw this and loved it, but not so sure I'm daring enough to go quite this short!
> 
> https://i12.photobucket.com/albums/a234/prairielady_/short_curly_hair_top.jpg

I was thinking something like this for you, but think of the work!? Making all those locks all shiny and perfect like that :rofl: I personally couldn't be bothered. I can't wait til my hair is long enough to toss in a ponytail again :rofl:


----------



## Chris77

Sambatiki said:


> https://fashiondevo.files.wordpress.com/2007/06/wavy1.jpg

I LOVE that! But DH would hate it that short!!!! And, I think my hair is a little too curly and frizzy for that. :dohh: Otherwise, it's PERFECT!!


----------



## Chris77

My hair style now is very similar to this picture. This is me in 2004. It's a little shorter on the sides now but longer in the back, but basically the same idea. 
https://i12.photobucket.com/albums/a234/prairielady_/peteandchris.jpg


----------



## Chris77

LeaArr said:


> Chris77 said:
> 
> 
> I saw this and loved it, but not so sure I'm daring enough to go quite this short!
> 
> https://i12.photobucket.com/albums/a234/prairielady_/short_curly_hair_top.jpg
> 
> I was thinking something like this for you, but think of the work!? Making all those locks all shiny and perfect like that :rofl: I personally couldn't be bothered. I can't wait til my hair is long enough to toss in a ponytail again :rofl:Click to expand...

Your hair looks long enough for a ponytail! True...work factor....thinking simple but elegant.

Although my hair is that curly naturally, so it may not be TOO much work....but there may be major frizz factor! :dohh:


----------



## LeaArr

wow, you have very nice hair. Why don't you just stick with a trim? Or do you want something off the wall :D


----------



## LeaArr

Chris77 said:


> LeaArr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chris77 said:
> 
> 
> I saw this and loved it, but not so sure I'm daring enough to go quite this short!
> 
> https://i12.photobucket.com/albums/a234/prairielady_/short_curly_hair_top.jpg
> 
> I was thinking something like this for you, but think of the work!? Making all those locks all shiny and perfect like that :rofl: I personally couldn't be bothered. I can't wait til my hair is long enough to toss in a ponytail again :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> Your hair looks long enough for a ponytail! True...work factor....thinking simple but elegantClick to expand...


So that answers my question. :rofl:

My hair is almost long enough, not quite yet though.


----------



## Chris77

Actually this is exactly how my looks right now...only about 4 inches longer n the back only the sides are very layered like they are here...even the frizz is exactly the same! And it's the exact curl I have...:rofl: :rofl: 

https://i12.photobucket.com/albums/a234/prairielady_/hair.jpg


----------



## Sambatiki

Chris77 said:


> I saw this and loved it, but not so sure I'm daring enough to go quite this short!
> 
> https://i12.photobucket.com/albums/a234/prairielady_/short_curly_hair_top.jpg

I love it!!!


----------



## Chris77

LeaArr said:


> Chris77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LeaArr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chris77 said:
> 
> 
> I saw this and loved it, but not so sure I'm daring enough to go quite this short!
> 
> https://i12.photobucket.com/albums/a234/prairielady_/short_curly_hair_top.jpg
> 
> I was thinking something like this for you, but think of the work!? Making all those locks all shiny and perfect like that :rofl: I personally couldn't be bothered. I can't wait til my hair is long enough to toss in a ponytail again :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> Your hair looks long enough for a ponytail! True...work factor....thinking simple but elegantClick to expand...
> 
> My hair is almost long enough, not quite yet though.Click to expand...

I was thinking of just sticking with a trim and maybe adding bangs. :shrug: I really want to do something off the wall but am quite limited in what I can do because of these ridiculous curls of mine!! :dohh:


----------



## Sambatiki

Chris77 said:


> Actually this is exactly how my looks right now...only about 4 inches longer.in the back the sides are very layered like they are here...even the frizz is exactly the same! :rofl: :rofl:
> 
> https://i12.photobucket.com/albums/a234/prairielady_/hair.jpg

Why not just have it trimmed back??? Its your hair and I bet once DH sees it he'll love it!


----------



## golcarlilly

WOW Chris you look stunning in the pic of you and OH!!!!!!!!!!! Your hair is gorg too!


----------



## Chris77

Thank you ladies....I was about 115 pounds in that pic with OH. Now I'm about 175 :dohh: :blush: Oh well....

Anyway, I think maybe I'll shorten it by maybe 2 inches and then have long "bangs". 

Maybe I'll save the wildness for the highlights!! :D


----------



## golcarlilly

Hey - men like something to grab hold of:rofl: I am around 30 pounds more than when I met DH :blush:


----------



## golcarlilly

Happy haircut for tomorrow!! I need mine colouring but not sure if I should while pg - what if it turns green or something? :rofl:


----------



## Chris77

:rofl:


----------



## Chris77

Ah, who the heck am I kidding? I'm probably just going to end getting the same thing I always get, a trim. :dohh: :rofl:

But, I definitely want to go a little shorter and I'm going to add ALOT of chunky blonde highlights and low lights! :D


----------



## Reedy

Hey Girls x 

I hate not being around so much :cry:

Chris - hope you have a lovely day being pampered & what are 'Bangs'


----------



## Reedy

Just had a lovely lunch x I had a salad which had, cucumber, red onion, cherry tomatoes, red pepper, spring onion & salad leaves with big juicy king prawns with a ceaser dressing its was delish x just tucking in to my Revels now yummy x 
And yes the healthy eating lasting oooohhh........2 days :rofl:

Got lots of holiday brochures today :happydance:


----------



## Sambatiki

Im 32 pounds heavier than when Dan and I got together :cry:

HIYA REEDY!! Enjoying your afternoon off??


----------



## Sambatiki

Reedy - We want pics of the holiday you book!! Salad sounds scrummy! Homemade?? 

Im eating tomato soup


----------



## Chris77

Reedy said:


> Chris - hope you have a lovely day being pampered & what are 'Bangs'

These are bangs - across the forehead
https://i12.photobucket.com/albums/a234/prairielady_/side-swept-bangs.jpg

What do you call them in England?


----------



## Sambatiki

Fringe I think


----------



## Chris77

Ohhhh


----------



## golcarlilly

Hiya Reedy - miss you!!!

Chris - I always end up with a trim too!! mind you last time I went I had four inches off and I have been hating it ever since:hissy: It has grown a bit now but it is still too short!!


----------



## Chris77

I did that once about 10 years ago - it was way way short and I cried for about a month. :rofl:


----------



## NickyT75

Hi guys :)

Chris I reckon you should just go for the original one that you liked - its not too short at all & it just looks like a shorter version of what you already have so it will grow back very similar after a little while if you aren't keen on it shorter

my motto is "Its only hair after all" & I like to go for more radical changes when I go to the salon :) x


----------



## Chris77

Well, I'll post a picture of it when I get back from the salon tomorrow! :D

Thank you ladies for all your input! :D


----------



## NickyT75

has anyone head from Doc since she posted about losing her symptoms? im worried about her x


----------



## Chris77

No, I haven't heard from her at all! I really hope she's okay too.


----------



## Sambatiki

Look forward to seeing the pic chris!!


----------



## Sambatiki

Nicky - I was thinking about Doc too!! I hope shes ok.


----------



## Reedy

Kerry - yep love my friday afternoons off x just chilling catching up with you guys x 
The salad was home made all fresh from tesco today x 

Chris - yeah we call them fringes (who comes up with these names) 
I had one when i was a kid, I remember being in music class once & a bit of my fringe at the side kept sticking out & it wouldnt go down so I cut it off :blush: I ended up with a bold patch at the side :rofl::rofl::rofl:

Tracy - Miss You too huni x 

I will post pics when we have decided where we're going to stay x


----------



## golcarlilly

I hope Doc is okay too, she hasn't posted for ages!

What are everyones weekend plans?

I am off out for a Thai meal with OH tomorrow evening and rest of time we are decorating (well stripping and preparing) dining room, we are going to have some french windows put in and OH is going to build a decking so we have somewhere nice to sit out :happydance:


----------



## Poshie

Hey girls. Sorry, had to pop out for a bit. 

Hello Reedy, good to hear from ya! Lunch sounds yummy :D

I wonder why a fringe is called bangs in US. Where does the word bangs come from I wonder?

Good luck with the home improvements Tracy, I'm sure the effort will be worth the result.

Chris I have naturally wavy hair (rather than full on curly). I keep thinking about doing something a bit different with mine but never quite end up with more than a trim. I have a layer in it now though which helps. Having said that it needs a cut as the layer is disappearing! 

I'm off home now I'm pleased to say. Finish 30 mins earlier on a Friday. Have a great weekend all, although I will pop on here so I'll hopefully see you around :D


----------



## LeaArr

AHAHAHHA!! Sam just came up to me and told me that Nick slept in this morning. He has a carpool going with some friends from work, so he sleeps later than me. Sam saw that Nick was still sleeping, and thought that he may have the day off, so she didn't think anything of it. Then the doorbell rang and his friend was standing at the door. Nick came running down the stairs screaming "SORRY! 5 mins!" :rofl: I texted him and called him a bad puppy :rofl:


----------



## golcarlilly

LeaArr said:


> AHAHAHHA!! Sam just came up to me and told me that Nick slept in this morning. He has a carpool going with some friends from work, so he sleeps later than me. Sam saw that Nick was still sleeping, and thought that he may have the day off, so she didn't think anything of it. Then the doorbell rang and his friend was standing at the door. Nick came running down the stairs screaming "SORRY! 5 mins!" :rofl: I texted him and called him a bad puppy :rofl:


:rofl::rofl: you will have ammo to bug him with tonight now :rofl:


----------



## Sambatiki

Poshie - LUCKY you finishing early!!! 

Have a great weekend!! 

Tracy - All sounds good!! You'll have to show us the before and after pics!! 

Tonight I am just relaxing.... having a drink or 2 and if Dan is lucky abit of rumpy pumpy! Tomorrow we have friends coming round for a wii night and food maybe chinese or indian. Sunday hopefully nursing a hangover!! :rofl:


----------



## golcarlilly

See ya poshie, enjoy your weekend :hugs:


----------



## golcarlilly

Sambatiki said:


> Poshie - LUCKY you finishing early!!!
> 
> Have a great weekend!!
> 
> Tracy - All sounds good!! You'll have to show us the before and after pics!!
> 
> Tonight I am just relaxing.... having a drink or 2 and if Dan is lucky abit of rumpy pumpy! Tomorrow we have friends coming round for a wii night and food maybe chinese or indian. Sunday hopefully nursing a hangover!! :rofl:

Hangover ***dreams...*** I can't remember what one of those is:rofl:


----------



## Sambatiki

Hiya Lea!!

Silly Nick!! Serves him right for having extra time in bed!! :rofl:


----------



## golcarlilly

I am nearly up to 2000 posts!


----------



## golcarlilly

I want to see if my status changes when I get there!


----------



## golcarlilly

Here I go!!!


----------



## golcarlilly

Boo hoo it hasn't changed :cry:


----------



## Reedy

Tracy another 500 posts & it will change to bnb addict x :happydance:

Lea - :rofl: @ DH laying in, oops 

Poshie - have a lovely weekend huni x 

Dh & I are chilling out tonight with a dvd on our new tv :happydance: \9\dh's xmas present) x then 2moro we're off to my sisters for dinner , BIL is doing a big Curry & I'm making KeyLime Pie, Never made it before x I bought a new recipe book its fab its got 1000 recipes in it & cost me £9 :happydance: 
so I'll be doing lots of baking from now on x


----------



## golcarlilly

Right ladies I am off to do my filing before I leave catch you all later xx


----------



## LeaArr

Sambatiki said:


> Hiya Lea!!
> 
> Silly Nick!! Serves him right for having extra time in bed!! :rofl:

Darn straight! :rofl:


----------



## Reedy

Bye Tracy x x x


----------



## golcarlilly

Great I am gonna have to get posting loads now LOL - I love Key Lime Pie!!!


----------



## Reedy

I've never had it before I hope its nice x


----------



## LeaArr

Reedy said:


> Tracy another 500 posts & it will change to bnb addict x :happydance:
> 
> Lea - :rofl: @ DH laying in, oops
> 
> Poshie - have a lovely weekend huni x
> 
> Dh & I are chilling out tonight with a dvd on our new tv :happydance: \9\dh's xmas present) x then 2moro we're off to my sisters for dinner , BIL is doing a big Curry & I'm making KeyLime Pie, Never made it before x I bought a new recipe book its fab its got 1000 recipes in it & cost me £9 :happydance:
> so I'll be doing lots of baking from now on x

GL with the pie. Sounds yummers.


----------



## Sambatiki

Bye tracy!!! 

Reedy - Its basically lemon tart but with lime I think. Im really into baking ATM!!


----------



## LeaArr

Hey!! I just found out that international (outside Canada and US) texting is only 10 cents per text!! what a bargain!! :rofl:


----------



## LeaArr

I think it's funny that in Canada, texting to the US isn't international, but to text from the US to Canada is considered international. What does that say? :rofl:


----------



## Sambatiki

LeaArr said:


> I think it's funny that in Canada, texting to the US isn't international, but to text from the US to Canada is considered international. What does that say? :rofl:

Thieving gypsies!!!


----------



## LeaArr

agreed. I'm sure Chris agrees more when she gets the rare random text spam from me :rofl:


----------



## Reedy

Very strange lea :rofl:

Kerry - hope it turns out ok x I'll take a pic but my card reader is knackered so DH has ordered me a new one but it wont be here till next week x I'll post the pic when I can x so you can give me your professional opinion x :rofl:


----------



## Sambatiki

reedy - Thanks!!! I cant wait until we can find out whether we are booking ours or not. 

Lea - SPAMMER!!


----------



## Chris77

No plans for this weekend (other than my hair and nail appt) as we're going to be snowed in. :grr: Not such a bad thing though. :winkwink: I've got plenty of :wine: and plenty of DH to keep me occupied! :winkwink: And of course, there's Wii! :rofl:


----------



## Sambatiki

Oohhh chris you can go sledging!!!


----------



## NickyT75

key-lime pie? never tried it but id really like to :) sounds yummy
 
is it a US thing? or can you get it over here? x


----------



## Chris77

LeaArr said:


> I think it's funny that in Canada, texting to the US isn't international, but to text from the US to Canada is considered international. What does that say? :rofl:

I know I'm so pissed that texting to Canada is an additional .20! :grr: But hey, DH hasn't said anything yet, so I guess as long as I keep the texting to a minimum, it's okay. :D At least, that's how I'm viewing it. :rofl:


----------



## Sambatiki

Nicky - No you can get it here

Chris - Here we can buy packages with x amount free calls and texts, dont you get that over there?


----------



## Chris77

I don't know if you can get key lime pie in the UK.....it is yummy though! :D


----------



## NickyT75

where can I get some? i want some :) x


----------



## Reedy

NickyT75 said:


> where can I get some? i want some :) x

I'll send you some in the post Nicky, it might be a bit squished but should still be good :rofl:


----------



## Chris77

Sambatiki said:


> Nicky - No you can get it here
> 
> Chris - Here we can buy packages with x amount free calls and texts, dont you get that over there?

I have a plan through sprint that allows unlimited texting BUT it's only unlimited in the US - and there's no package for international! :cry:


----------



## LeaArr

Chris77 said:


> LeaArr said:
> 
> 
> I think it's funny that in Canada, texting to the US isn't international, but to text from the US to Canada is considered international. What does that say? :rofl:
> 
> I know I'm so pissed that texting to Canada is an additional .20! :grr: But hey, DH hasn't said anything yet, so I guess as long as I keep the texting to a minimum, it's okay. :D At least, that's how I'm viewing it. :rofl:Click to expand...

Well, when you think about it, it's $1 for 5 texts. I'm sure you have only sent me 3 in the past month. I don't think he can get mad about that :rofl:


----------



## LeaArr

Chris77 said:


> No plans for this weekend (other than my hair and nail appt) as we're going to be snowed in. :grr: Not such a bad thing though. :winkwink: I've got plenty of :wine: and plenty of DH to keep me occupied! :winkwink: And of course, there's Wii! :rofl:


Hey, that's my plan for the weekend too! :rofl: Although it's Xbox 360, not wii.


----------



## LeaArr

oh, and Nick and I need to go to the dump to get rid of the old dryer :grr:


----------



## LeaArr

SPAM!

This forum requires that you wait 30 seconds between posts. Please try again in 18 seconds.


----------



## Chris77

LeaArr said:


> Chris77 said:
> 
> 
> No plans for this weekend (other than my hair and nail appt) as we're going to be snowed in. :grr: Not such a bad thing though. :winkwink: I've got plenty of :wine: and plenty of DH to keep me occupied! :winkwink: And of course, there's Wii! :rofl:
> 
> 
> Hey, that's my plan for the weekend too! :rofl: Although it's Xbox 360, not wii.Click to expand...

:yipee: What games do you have for the Xbox?


----------



## Chris77

LeaArr said:


> Chris77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LeaArr said:
> 
> 
> I think it's funny that in Canada, texting to the US isn't international, but to text from the US to Canada is considered international. What does that say? :rofl:
> 
> I know I'm so pissed that texting to Canada is an additional .20! :grr: But hey, DH hasn't said anything yet, so I guess as long as I keep the texting to a minimum, it's okay. :D At least, that's how I'm viewing it. :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> Well, when you think about it, it's $1 for 5 texts. I'm sure you have only sent me 3 in the past month. I don't think he can get mad about that :rofl:Click to expand...

Very true!! So, I can kick it up a notch or 2 this month. :rofl: I'll just keep texting you until DH yells at me! :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## LeaArr

Chris77 said:


> LeaArr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chris77 said:
> 
> 
> No plans for this weekend (other than my hair and nail appt) as we're going to be snowed in. :grr: Not such a bad thing though. :winkwink: I've got plenty of :wine: and plenty of DH to keep me occupied! :winkwink: And of course, there's Wii! :rofl:
> 
> 
> Hey, that's my plan for the weekend too! :rofl: Although it's Xbox 360, not wii.Click to expand...
> 
> :yipee: What games do you have for the Xbox?Click to expand...

Right now Nick is playing The Last Remnant and I am playing Infinite Undiscovery. RPG games that take months to play :rofl:


----------



## LeaArr

Chris77 said:


> LeaArr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chris77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LeaArr said:
> 
> 
> I think it's funny that in Canada, texting to the US isn't international, but to text from the US to Canada is considered international. What does that say? :rofl:
> 
> I know I'm so pissed that texting to Canada is an additional .20! :grr: But hey, DH hasn't said anything yet, so I guess as long as I keep the texting to a minimum, it's okay. :D At least, that's how I'm viewing it. :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> Well, when you think about it, it's $1 for 5 texts. I'm sure you have only sent me 3 in the past month. I don't think he can get mad about that :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> Very true!! So, I can kick it up a notch or 2 this month. :rofl: I'll just keep texting you until DH yells at me! :rofl: :rofl:Click to expand...


Sounds like a plan to me. :rofl:


----------



## buffycat

hey all...still stuck at work with a nast big issue to deal with....:hissy:

and to make matters worse, the internet connection has been awful for all of yesterday and today.....ggrrr.......


----------



## Chris77

Hi Buffy! :hi:


----------



## Sambatiki

Hi buffy!

Hope your well, Ive gotta go now!! xxxxxxx


BYEEEEE everyone!! Hope you all have a lovely weekend!!


----------



## Chris77

Loved the text spam Lea :thumbup: :rofl:
My phone gave a lovely little jingle and my co-worker said, "What's that?" I said, "Canada calling!" :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## LeaArr

:hi: Buffy!!

Kerry - have a good weekend. 



Chris77 said:


> Loved the text spam Lea :thumbup: :rofl:
> My phone gave a lovely little jingle and my co-worker said, "What's that?" I said, "Canada calling!" :rofl: :rofl:

:rofl:


----------



## Chris77

Bye Kerry, :wave: have a lovely weekend! :hugs:


----------



## LeaArr

I was listening to a song on the radio, and this cracked me up cause I can see Nick saying this:

"Come on in boy sit on down
And tell me about yourself
So you like my daughter do you now?
Yeah we think she's something else
She's her daddy's girl
Her momma's world
She deserves respect
That&#8217;s what she'll get
Ain&#8217;t it son?
Hey y'all run along and have some fun
I'll see you when you get back
Bet I&#8217;ll be up all night
Still cleanin' this gun"


----------



## Chris77

:rofl:


----------



## Chris77

Lea, do you ever go on FB? I sent you a whole bunch of stuff. :D


----------



## LeaArr

I usually just check in on FB mobile on my phone to be honest. I rarely go to it on the computer.


----------



## Chris77

Weirdo :rofl: :rofl: j/k


----------



## LeaArr

:rofl:


----------



## Chris77

I am so bored.


----------



## Chris77

Oh for the love!!! It isn't even 3pm yet! :hissy:


----------



## LeaArr

Close, close!! Only 3 hours to go for me!! w00t!!


----------



## Chris77

1hr and 15 minutes.......... I wish an hour and a half would go this slowly when I'm home!


----------



## Chris77

Oh, when I told DH last night that I made my hair and nail appt for tomorrow, he said to me, "You didn't check with me first." I said, "I don't need to check with you to have regular maintenance!" :rofl:


----------



## LeaArr

:rofl:


----------



## Chris77

Yeah, DH got a kick out of that one too. :rofl:


----------



## Chris77

Oh 8 more minutes! :yipee: Lea, I'll talk to u later...I'll definitely be around this weekend....won't be going anywhere with this storm.

:hug:


----------



## LeaArr

I'm in your siggie!! w00t!!

See you this weekend. I'm sure Nick will take over the xbox so I will have loads of BnB time.


----------



## Chris77

LeaArr said:


> I'm in your siggie!! w00t!!
> 
> See you this weekend. I'm sure Nick will take over the xbox so I will have loads of BnB time.

:rofl::rofl:


----------



## buffycat

i'm rubbish!!! i have no time to go to the toilet nymore let alone log on and talk to all of my lovely buddies!

hi Chris....hubby sends his love too!


----------



## Chris77

Okay ladies, as promised, here is my "do" I always have the blow dry it out. Took the picture with my new phone! :happydance:

https://i12.photobucket.com/albums/a234/prairielady_/IMAGE_020.jpg
https://i12.photobucket.com/albums/a234/prairielady_/IMAGE_021.jpg

So, as you can see there's tons of layering so I have NO idea how it'll look when I go curly lol But I'm sure it'll be fine. I got highlights and brown low lights for contrast.


----------



## LeaArr

Looks good! I loves it!


----------



## Chris77

My MIL got her wedding album and she doesn't like the first page...she says and I quote, "I don't like the first page. I only wanted one pic of Pete not two and it wasn't impressive for a first page, but it is what it is." WTF?! :grr: :grr:


----------



## LeaArr

Uh, I thought it was your wedding too! why would there be a pic of just Pete on the front?


----------



## Chris77

LeaArr said:


> Uh, I thought it was your wedding too! why would there be a pic of just Pete on the front?

That's what she wanted. :dohh: It was the first page in the album.


----------



## LeaArr

:dohh:


----------



## Chris77

DH is pretty pissed at what she wrote to me too. I mean really? What the FUCK? Not even a thank you? OMG! :ninja: :ninja: :trouble:


----------



## Chris77

I can't even believe how upset I am right now!!


----------



## LeaArr

I would be too!


----------



## Drazic<3

gosh, you must be so mad! i would be.


----------



## Chris77

Yeah I am. Well, on the bright side, maybe this will give her frown lines and she'll have to get MORE plastic surgery! :rofl: :rofl: 

OOPS! Did I just type that out loud?!?! :shock: :rofl:


----------



## Drazic<3

:rofl:
use your rage!!!


----------



## Chris77

:rofl:

How dare she ruin my day of beauty! :rofl:


----------



## Drazic<3

Thats so harsh, like you said, it was your special day too - noone should take that away.
If i was you, i would put a giant close up of myself gurning on the front page, she'd love that.
:rofl:


----------



## Chris77

:rofl::rofl:


----------



## Chris77

This is my new hair do when it's curly.

https://i12.photobucket.com/albums/a234/prairielady_/IMAGE_024.jpg


----------



## Reedy

Love the hair Chris its gorgeous & looks really nice curly too x 
Cant believe your MIL said that too you x I would have asked for it back if she wasnt happy with it x & told her you wont be bothering to make a nice gesture next time she can shove it up her BEEP!!! :rofl:


----------



## Chris77

:rofl: Reedy! Ah, I'm just enjoying thinking about how it really must be twisting her. :rofl: Ugh...everytime I think about "not a good first impression, it is what it is" and especially no thank you, I just want to SCREAM! So, thinking about how she waited (impatiently) 18 months for this and is now all twisted, or how she chooses to be twisted over it because it has 2 pics of her son, instead of just one ,and possibly giving her frown lines that may have to cause her to get more plastic surgery has me :rofl: :rofl:

And not for nothing, but I'd think you'd put either our invitation or a picture of both of us on the first page (like my mom did) But hey.... IT IS, WHAT IT IS. :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Drazic<3

hun, your hair looks amazing!
im getting married soon and i wish my hair looked that nice!


----------



## Sambatiki

Morning Ladies 

Hope everyone had a lovely weekend!


----------



## NickyT75

morning girls :wave: x


----------



## Poshie

My weekend was good if fast. Worked Saturday morning and it was a very busy day at the clinic (which is good but harder work if you know what I mean). 

The dogs had a lovely time and played pretty much constantly all day! In the end, my friend (who&#8217;s dog we looked after) offered to walk our dog with hers in the morning. So I ended up taking our dog over to their house before work. Or should I say my dog took me to her house! It was funny. I told her, &#8216;shall we go and see Tilly?&#8217; and she got mega excited . I put her lead on and we flew down the road! My neighbour saw me coming and was in hysterics when I got there (took about 5 seconds!). She is 10.5 years old, bless her.

Loving the new do Chris :D


----------



## Sambatiki

Sounds like you had a nice but busy weekend!! poshie

Nicky - Anymore symptoms??? popping off to the journos now!


----------



## NickyT75

nope - nothing new on the symptoms front from me... how bout you?

im quite cheerful coz I don't think :witch: will arrive today & she is due 

FX im right :) xx


----------



## Sambatiki

Nicky - I hope your right too!!! Will you test tomorrow

No symptoms for me, but still to early yet... only 6DPO... I think if I go by CD17 as OV day


----------



## Ella

Afternoon ladies. :hi:

Hope you all had a nice, relaxing weekend!

Chris, your hair looks amazing! :)
xx


----------



## Reedy

Really hope this is your month Nicky x 

Hi Ella Poshie & Kerry x

Had a chilled out weekend x 
I'm just eating the leftover salad from friday afternoon its still really fresh :happydance:

Hope everyone is well x x x


----------



## Ella

Hey Reedy! :hugs:

Yummy salad! I just had a Strawberry Shortcake crunch corner haha.

Why is there never anything good on TV?! Always Jeremy Kyle repeats!!!
xx


----------



## NickyT75

Hi Reedy & Ella

Kerry - yeah im testing tomorrow coz its DH's birthday & im hoping to have an extra special pressie for him x


----------



## Ella

Afternoon Nicky! :hugs:

Fingers x'd for you! Lots of baby dust!

:dust::dust::dust:

xx


----------



## NickyT75

Thanks hun :)

Have you had any luck on the job front yet? 

Im also out of work now :( (got made redundant on bloody Xmas eve!! :grr: ) x


----------



## Ella

Aww I'm sorry to hear that. :hugs:

I've got a 'meeting' (don't think I can really call it an interview!) with a woman from an agency this Thurs.. I responded to an ad in the paper looking for 16-18 year olds interested in working in childcare so hopefully I'll get something! Also applied for a part-time job at my local chemists so I'm hoping somewhere will want me!

xx


----------



## Chris77

Afternoon ladies :hi:


----------



## Chris77

Thanks Ella :hugs:

Nicky, when are you going to :test:?


----------



## Ella

I can't wait for Nicky to test either, Chris! We should force her to POAS! :rofl:
xx


----------



## golcarlilly

Hiya girly whirlies how is everyone today? 

Love your hair Chris!!


----------



## Chris77

Thanks Tracy...I'm actually thinking going shorter...not the layers....the back....the sides and layers are above my shoulders and then the back is below my shoulders...so was thinking about bringing up the back another 2 inches or so......


----------



## Sambatiki

Nicky = More luck for tomorrow babes!! 

Reedy = Im also eating a salad... chicken, bacon and brie!!! Getting lots of brie eaten before I get preggers!! :rofl:

Ella = Good luck with the interview!!

Tracy = Ive got really lovely pink nails today

Chris = Love the hair!


----------



## Ella

Afternoon Kerry! :hugs:

Mmmmmm brie! Man, I'm feeling so hungry now!
xx


----------



## Sambatiki

Ive got a HUGE chunk of Brie in the fridge at home.... I LOVE IT!! Really going to miss it when my :bfp: turns up! If I dont get a :bfp: this cycle Im going to be buying a HUGE slab of pate!!! May as well eat it while I still can!


----------



## Poshie

Hello all

Ella - Howdy stranger! Good luck with the job hunting interview type thingy.

Nicky - oooooo testing tomorrow, how many dpo will you be? So exciting, fingers crossed for you.

So Reedy - what cycle day are you on? When are you testing?


----------



## Ella

Hey Poshie! :hugs:
Thanks for posting in my journal! :D

So many yummy foods, definitely gonna have to make myself something to eat now!
xx


----------



## Sambatiki

What you having Ella??


----------



## Ella

I think I'm gonna have a yummy bacon and egg muffin!

(Seeing as we don't have any brie!)
xx


----------



## Sambatiki

Yummy!!! Sounds good to me!


----------



## Ella

Mmm food!

P.S. where are all the BFPs?!?!?!?!
xx


----------



## Sambatiki

Tracy has got one!


----------



## Ella

Yeah I heard! I'm so happy for her! :wohoo:

Where are the rest though?!

:dust::dust::dust:

xx


----------



## Sambatiki

We're trying!!! :rofl: I think theyre playing hide and seek!!


----------



## Ella

OMG have you seen that film with Robert De Niro?!
It's so creepy!
xx


----------



## Chris77

Ella said:


> Yeah I heard! I'm so happy for her! :wohoo:
> 
> Where are the rest though?!
> 
> :dust::dust::dust:
> 
> xx

Damned if I know! :dohh: :rofl:


----------



## Sambatiki

What film??? If its scary I wont have seen it!! I am a wuss!


----------



## Ella

Hide and seek!
It's not really scary, it's more of a psychological thriller.. it's just plain creepy!
xx


----------



## Sambatiki

Nah I wont have seen it then!! I wont watch things like Seven anything that makes you use your imagination!


----------



## Chris77

I've got an ear ache. :dohh:


----------



## Poshie

Didn't get a bfp my first cycle Ella. I have lots of PMA though for this cycle - plan is to take a test the day I go on holiday! :)

Sorry to hear you have earache Chris. Has that just come on today or is something nagging you?!


----------



## LeaArr

Chris77 said:


> I've got an ear ache. :dohh:

Sorry to hear that! Do you have a sicky coming on? I certainly hope not!


----------



## Ella

Hey Lea! :hugs:

Poshie - Aw, I'm sorry you didn't get a :bfp: but woo hoo for PMA! Where are you going on holiday? :)

Chris - Hope your earache goes off soon!
xx


----------



## NickyT75

Poshie - i'll be 11/12DPO tomorrow (my LP has only been 9/10 days recently so im quite pleased :) even if :witch: arrives it means my LP is getting longer) x


----------



## Sambatiki

Chris - Get better soon!!


----------



## Poshie

I'm going to the place in my pic - a jacuzzi water villa in the maldives :) 3 weeks today, we'll be there, can't wait!! :happydance:


----------



## NickyT75

Poshie - im soooooo jealous!! you're a lucky girl :) x


----------



## Ella

Wow Poshie, I'm so jealous! It looks beautiful :)
xx


----------



## Poshie

NickyT75 said:


> Poshie - i'll be 11/12DPO tomorrow (my LP has only been 9/10 days recently so im quite pleased :) even if :witch: arrives it means my LP is getting longer) x

Nicky that's good news hun. My lp has been 9-10 days too, but this cycle it was 11. Good news as you know is that it means we get to test earlier than some! Lots of :dust:  for you! :hugs:


----------



## Chris77

Poshie, no my ear just starting hurting a couple of minutes ago. :dohh:


----------



## Poshie

I know I am lucky girls :) I like to think though we deserve it after a tough year with moving house, jobs, starting the business etc. A special treat, we won't be doing this every year I can tell you! I did some packing last night (I know a bit early). Got a nice kaftan and sarong from tesco and DH got some cheap tshirts. Got a load of sun tan lotion etc. Just need to be some flip flop type shoes and another bikini. Sooooo exciting! :happydance:


----------



## golcarlilly

Girls I have just updated my journal, please have a look if you have time I need your support xx


----------



## Sambatiki

Tracy - :hug: :hug: I replied to you thread in 1st trimester! LOTS of VERY sticky :dust:. As long as its brown blood everything should be just fine! But I know its easy for me to say. I know how much you must be worried.... all to raw still. Im sure everything is going to be just fine! :hug:


----------



## golcarlilly

Thanks Kerry, I am prob just being a panic merchant but you know how it is...


----------



## Sambatiki

I dont know exactly how you feel.... But I can certainly imagine... Im very sure I'd be the same. Are you working atm??


----------



## Poshie

I've posted in your journal too Tracy :)

It's peeing down here ladies. Windy and rainy time after a cold dry spell. :(


----------



## Sambatiki

Same here :(


----------



## NickyT75

I posted in your journal too Tracy hun :hugs: xx


----------



## Chris77

*Pops over to Tracy's journo*


----------



## Poshie

Half an hour til home time *yawn*....can't be arsed to do any more work.........


----------



## Chris77

Ugh, it's only 11:31 am here. :hissy: 

BUT, I have a 3 day weekend coming up! :happydance: Jan. 19th is Martin Luther King Day so we have it off. :yipee:


----------



## Poshie

3 day weekends / 4 day weeks are the way forward! :D


----------



## LeaArr

huzzah for long weekends!! :yipee:


----------



## Poshie

Minor technical question for your here girlies. I've noticed sometimes where it lists whos looking at a thread, it has some people's names with the + sign next to the person's name. Anybody know?


----------



## LeaArr

They are on your friends list, i believe.


----------



## Poshie

Ahhh thanks LeeArr! :) How's your day going so far?


----------



## LeaArr

ugh, ready to go home and it's only just begun. :rofl:


----------



## Chris77

Morning Lea :hi:

Know what you mean about wanting to go home and the day only just beginning. :dohh: I was like that as soon as I left my house. :rofl:


----------



## Poshie

:rofl: Yeah I find it starts when my alarm goes off each morning! Noooooooooooo I say, it can't be true. But it bleedin well is.


----------



## Poshie

Still, I must love you and leave you for now. Home time for me! I'll pop on again later :D


----------



## Sambatiki

Bye poshie!! 

17.13pm here 12 mins to go!!


----------



## Chris77

Sambatiki said:


> Bye poshie!!
> 
> 17.13pm here 12 mins to go!!

Military time....I hate it. I'm always counting on my fingers to see what time it is... :dohh:


----------



## LeaArr

5.13pm :rofl:

What time do you start in the morning, Samba?


----------



## LeaArr

Chris77 said:


> Sambatiki said:
> 
> 
> Bye poshie!!
> 
> 17.13pm here 12 mins to go!!
> 
> Military time....I hate it. I'm always counting on my fingers to see what time it is... :dohh:Click to expand...

It took me time to figure out my easy way to figure it out. Nick always goes by military time :rofl:


----------



## Reedy

Hello ladies x 
Hope your all having lovely days x 

Nicky - I wont get to see your result till lunch time :dohh: FX crossed for you huni x 

Poshie - 3 weeks will fly by trust me x you lucky thing x 

Ella - Good luck for thursday hun x 

Lea & Chris - your work day will soon be over, in the meantime bnb will keep you company x 

Kerry - Hope your ok sweety x 

Tracy - I'm popping by your journal now hun :hug:


----------



## Sambatiki

Hiya reedy Hope all is well!! 

Chris - :rofl: Military time!! 

Lea -I do 9am til 5.30pm mostly feels like 72hr day :rofl:


----------



## LeaArr

Yeah, I know what you mean! Stupid work interfering in my relax time.


----------



## Chris77

Ok ladies this is the back my hair 1 day after washing it. I was thinking about making the back a little shorter to more match the layers but several people advised against it. How do you like? (This was taken at my job's bathroom) :rofl:

https://i12.photobucket.com/albums/a234/prairielady_/IMAGE_028.jpg


----------



## LeaArr

The back is a little longer than I expected it to be from the other piccies. It's up to you if you go shorter though. I think it looks nice myself. 

Do you have acrylics or gels? Either way, your nails are very nice too!

Oh, I love the piccie. Wicked cool how you did it!


----------



## Chris77

I have acrylics. 

I'm thinking about going a little shorter with the back......but does it look bad if I don't?


----------



## Chris77

See how bored I am? I have to obsess over my hair! :dohh: I have to stay here until 5:00 too, instead of 4:30. :hissy:


----------



## LeaArr

Chris77 said:


> I have acrylics.
> 
> I'm thinking about going a little shorter with the back......but does it look bad if I don't?

I think it looks fine, but once again, it's your hair. If you want it a bit shorter in the back, go for it! I think it would look nice either way. :headspin:


----------



## Sambatiki

I think you could go shorter and it would look nice!

Ahhh poor you having to work a whole hour more than me!!


----------



## LeaArr

I am here 8-4. I love it this way cause then I can go home before the transit rush begins.


----------



## NickyT75

I also think you could get away with going a bit shorter if you wanted to Chris

Its totally up to you tho.... It looks nice the way it is too x


----------



## Chris77

I had to get the windshield on my car fixed this morning, so I had to drop off the car at 8 (when I'm usually do in) so my boss changed my hours today to 8:30-5:00, (instead of my usual 8:00-4:30) so I didn't have a incident of lateness.


----------



## LeaArr

Well, that was nice.


----------



## Chris77

Thank you ladies on the hair advice. :friends: I'm so confused...I kinda want to go shorter in the back but if I do, then it'll be the shortest I've ever had my hair.....someone also mentioned that if I go shorter in the back, then the layers would also have to shorter, which I really don't want at all......sooooo.....Maybe I'll stop by there on Wednesday and ask her what she thinks.....she did say that if I ever need anything to come back. But some people just say that not really expecting the person to take them up on it. :rofl:


----------



## Chris77

Yeah, I have a really cool boss.


----------



## Chris77

I told everyone at work today about what my MIL said to me. They all agreed with me that she's a rude biatch. :grr:


----------



## LeaArr

:grr: So ungrateful! It's in the genetics though.


----------



## Chris77

As you can see.....I still haven't gotten over it. :dohh: I tend to harp on things for way longer than I should. :dohh:


----------



## LeaArr

I have been there. There was one thing my MIL did that had me in a rant for weeks and weeks. We are here to listen, rant away. It's all good!


----------



## Chris77

Aww thanks. :friends:


----------



## Chris77

Oh way to go on losing 4 pounds Lea! :thumbup:


----------



## Sambatiki

Ranting is good for the soul!


----------



## Chris77

And another thing.......she thinks she has so much class but a person with "real" class would have just said, "The album is lovely, thank you."


----------



## NickyT75

Stupid bloody woman! you deserve a medal for being so patient with her IMHO Chris :hugs: x


----------



## Sambatiki

Shes probably jealous, that youre a kind, loyal and beautiful person!


----------



## Chris77

Awww thank you so much ladies. :friends:


----------



## Sambatiki

your welcome


----------



## NatalieW

Evening ladies....


----------



## Sambatiki

Hiya Nat!

Hows things?


----------



## NatalieW

All things are good, very tired. Midwife on thursday...

Sam felt the baby kick very strongly on sunday which was good.

We've also changed her name to Isobel Emily...

How are you kerry?


----------



## Chris77

Hi Nat :hi:


----------



## LeaArr

Sam just came up to tell me that she is moving out at the end of the month. :happydance: It's bittersweet cause she is one of my dearest friends, but it'll be good for all involved. 
I told one of our mutual friends that Nick and I were at the point that we needed our own space, so she offered a room to Sam for a while. That's a weight off. Now I can be Sam's friend again, not her roommate! There is a difference :rofl:


----------



## LeaArr

Hey Natalie, How's tricks?


----------



## Sambatiki

Ohh thats a lovely name! 

Im all good thanks in the BORING 2WW! :rofl:


----------



## Sambatiki

LeaArr said:


> Sam just came up to tell me that she is moving out at the end of the month. :happydance: It's bittersweet cause she is one of my dearest friends, but it'll be good for all involved.
> I told one of our mutual friends that Nick and I were at the point that we needed our own space, so she offered a room to Sam for a while. That's a weight off. Now I can be Sam's friend again, not her roommate! There is a difference :rofl:


THATS FAB NEWS!!!! :yipee: :wohoo: :yipee:


----------



## NatalieW

:hi: chris

:hi: LeArr, thats excellent news... and what a fab friend!!!

Kerry, just don't symptom spot!!! I hated that time... it's bloody awful!!


----------



## Sambatiki

Nat - Easier said than done!!


----------



## NatalieW

Oh I know!!!! You'll have to kick my butt on mario kart instead!!!


----------



## Chris77

Lea great news! :yipee:

Nat - beautiful name!


----------



## NatalieW

oooh new series of 24


----------



## Sambatiki

Now that sounds like a plan! Nat. We need to both be on at the same time to register!


----------



## NatalieW

We'll fix a time tomorrow...


----------



## Sambatiki

cool! Nat!


----------



## NatalieW

I got year 10 parents evening, so we can do it after 8.30pm... just let me know... Wedesnday I'm being treated to a meal out


----------



## Chris77

NatalieW said:


> oooh new series of 24

DH and FIL LOVE that show!! I can't stand it. :rofl:


----------



## Sambatiki

That sounds fun!! I'll text you as soon as I get on!!


----------



## Chris77

I wanna play Mario Karts too!! Would we still be able to play against each other since you're in the UK and I'm in the US?


----------



## Sambatiki

I cant see why not! What time is it there now?


----------



## LeaArr

it's 2:20 here, so 4 20 there, almost home time Chris!


----------



## NatalieW

We might have to have a US/UK match at the weekend so I can have a cat nap to stay up late!!

I've played people in other countries, so it will work!


----------



## LeaArr

<~~~~~thinking she REALLY needs to get her Wii!


----------



## Chris77

Sambatiki said:


> I cant see why not! What time is it there now?

Yep 4:24 pm..only I can't leave until 5 today. :dohh:


----------



## NatalieW

I think you do too!!!! I bet it's cheaper over where you are.... we pay £179 on the wii box only!!!


----------



## LeaArr

Chris77 said:


> Sambatiki said:
> 
> 
> I cant see why not! What time is it there now?
> 
> Yep 4:24 pm..only I can't leave until 5 today. :dohh:Click to expand...

oh yeah :dohh: forgot about that, sorry. Still, only a half hour to go!! yayayayayay!!


----------



## Chris77

NatalieW said:


> We might have to have a US/UK match at the weekend so I can have a cat nap to stay up late!!
> 
> I've played people in other countries, so it will work!

:yipee:


----------



## Chris77

LeaArr said:


> <~~~~~thinking she REALLY needs to get her Wii!

Yep, you do! :grr:


----------



## LeaArr

<~~~~ has the fear now :rofl:


----------



## Chris77

:rofl::rofl:


----------



## Chris77

so with all you gals in the UK......if I rush home from work and sign on to Wii immediately.....it'll just be your bed time. :rofl:


----------



## NatalieW

Well techically I am 35mins past my bed time!!!


----------



## Sambatiki

Coolio weekend ass whipping it is then!! Get practising!!


----------



## Chris77

:yipee:

<~~~has to start learning how to stay on the road :dohh:

:rofl:


----------



## NatalieW

Right ladies... night night.. see you tomorow!!


----------



## Sambatiki

Night night Nat!!

Chris - Yup staying on the track is always good!! :rofl:

Lea - You HAVE to get a wii..... Nick would love one!!


----------



## Chris77

Night Nat :wave: Hey, that sorta rhymed....no wait, no it didn't.....was a tongue twister...say that fast 10 times. Night Nat Night Nat Night Nat Night Nat :rofl:


----------



## LeaArr

Nick said that he's not that into it. A couple of our friends have it. I will get one for me though...at some point. With Sam moving out, I'm not going to have my rental income anymore. Need to re-budget again.


----------



## Sambatiki

:dohh:


----------



## Chris77

How could he NOT be interested in a Wii?! :shock: Weirdo. :rofl: j/k I didn't think I'd be in to it either and neither did DH....BUT....how wrong were we?!?!?! :rofl:


----------



## Chris77

<~~just noticed she's in Lea's siggie :dohh:

:yipee: :yipee:


----------



## Chris77

Man it feels really weird being here at work after 4:30! Don't like it at all! :nope: 6 minutes left! :yipee: Then, I'll have to deal with all the 5:00 stupidity traffic. :dohh:


----------



## LeaArr

Chris77 said:


> <~~just noticed she's in Lea's siggie :dohh:
> 
> :yipee: :yipee:

:happydance:


----------



## Chris77

Alright ladies, I'm off!

Lea, I'll talk to you later. UK girls, I'll see ya tomorrow!

:hug:


----------



## Sambatiki

Bye chris!!!

OMG watching a programme about a man that weights half a tonne!! (60 stone!)


----------



## LeaArr

See ya laterz Chris

I have seen shows like that before. I am currently watching a reality show about a 500lb woman who is trying to loose weight. The first show was last tuesday. It's very interesting. Although, as a bigger girl, I could do without Nick making rude comments about her size. At least she's doing something about it iykwim.


----------



## Sambatiki

This guy is 800lbs!!! His mother is a feeder!! Sick woman! How could you do that to your child!


----------



## LeaArr

I hate stories like that. I saw one like that where the interviewers were asking his wife what he ate in a day, and he told her not to answer it as he didn't eat more than any other person. Bull pucky!! You can't get that big and not eat more than normal people. It's impossible. There is always an enabler! It makes me so sad.


----------



## Sambatiki

This is disgusting!! Im so angry with her! Its painful to watch!


----------



## Sambatiki

right babes Im going to bed night night!!


----------



## LeaArr

have good sleeps.


----------



## Sambatiki

Morning Ladies!! 

How are we all today??

Lea - Have you tested today??? 

Nicky - Have you??? 

:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## Poshie

Morning Samba :)

I caught the end of that 1/2 stone boy programme. Pretty traumatic existence isn't it. I was watching a programme about a 13 year old girl from Paignton, Devon who got pregnant and filmed her through the process. It just made me think, it's not fair, she has sex once and gets up the duff and doesn't want to be, when there are loads of us who do want to be! Poor girl had to have 80 foo-foo stiches, ouch! :shock:

My sis is really sick, as in she's lost about a stone in weight and has a horrible chesty cough and cold. She's going to the doc to see if he can help. 

I've decided I'm going to get my hair chopped off for the holiday. I usually have the same old boring trim (hair just past shoulders). I've decided I want it jaw length for a change - go for it!


----------



## Sambatiki

Nicky - Im sorry babes :hug: We're here when you need us :hug:

Poshie - That sounds like it was good. Although that would have got me angry too more than the fat guys mum! 
How are you going to have your hair?? Pics please!! Before and after!!


----------



## Poshie

I'm crap on the pics front aren't I....I promise to try to take before and after shots of hair do. I'm not having it done til 31 Jan so I have some time :)


----------



## Sambatiki

Wicked will be lovely to see you in the flesh!! 

OMG just a though.... What would you do if you realised there was someone you know on here???


----------



## NickyT75

hiya girls :wave:

Im currently torturing myself over an evap :dohh:

dunno why?? should've just chucked it straight in the bin when I got my :bfn:

just wish :witch: would come & put me outta my misery now so I can move onto cycle #10

Poshie - I also wanna see what your hair looks like :) you could always do what Chris did if you wanna remain anon & block out your face? x


----------



## Sambatiki

Nicky - Post a pic of the evap!! Just so you can get our experts opinions!! 
Dont tell her not to post a pic of her face!!! I want to know what she looks like!! :rofl: :rofl:. How are you feeling? :hug:


----------



## NickyT75

Ok i spose - must be getting used to the disappointment now hey?

dunno where the leads are for my phone so can't post a pic (its just an evap anyway coz my temp is so low)

I'll have a quick look to see if I can find them xx


----------



## Poshie

Yeah personally I'd like to remain anon for the simple reason that I don't want anyone I know knowing that I'm ttc'ing and my more intimate details iykwim. I could block out face with camera though and give it a shot :)

Nicky - An evap, are you sure?? Your lp isn't usually this long though is it hun? So technically you are still in with a shout yeah? I'd love to see the pic.......


----------



## Sambatiki

Poshie - BORING!!! :rofl: But I understand! 

Nicky - I hope you can find the leads! I think there is some truth in that it gets easier each cycle... Dont get me wrong I still get upset if the witch appears but its no way as bad as it was in the beginning. :hug: What does get me though is being told to chill out by those who are soooo lucky after getting their :bfp: in the first few cycles :grr:


----------



## NickyT75

I hear ya hun :hugs:

found the leads so im just trying to upload pic to photobucket....

please bear with me lol x


----------



## Poshie

I'm waiting here to check it out! ;)


----------



## Sambatiki

Waiting here too!!! 

God I am PROPER BAW today plenty to do but no motivation to do it!!

Nicky - Just a thought.... did you sleep ok last night??


----------



## NickyT75

yep slept like a log hun - had another sex dream too :blush: lol

im turning into a raving nympho :rofl: x


----------



## NickyT75

is this gonna work??

that is the question lol 

*edit - it worked but I've moved it to the BFN thread coz I dont wanna get in trouble for posting it in here *


----------



## Sambatiki

Nicky - Maybe its the sex dreams that are causing the low temps!! fx..
Wheres the pic??? :hissy:


----------



## Sambatiki

Preggers collegue is on the phone to preggers friend....... blah blah blah blah blah blah


----------



## Poshie

I'm squinting away here but the pic is blurry, so can't make it out. Maybe someone else can see it clearer?


----------



## NickyT75

:rofl: surely my sex dreams should make my temp hotter??!! IYKWIM? :rofl: x


----------



## Poshie

Sambatiki said:


> Preggers collegue is on the phone to preggers friend....... blah blah blah blah blah blah

Haha, BOOOORRRING! ;)


----------



## NickyT75

Poshie said:


> I'm squinting away here but the pic is blurry, so can't make it out. Maybe someone else can see it clearer?

:rofl: don't worry Poshie you aren't going blind or anything I just have shaky hands :rofl:

Its just a faint evap anyway so im not suprised you can't see anything x


----------



## Sambatiki

Nicky - Yes temp would rise during sexy dream.... but when you are dreaming your not in a deep sleep... so therefore todays temp might not be true! Im assuming there is still no sign of the 'you know who'!!

Had a look at your HPT, and can defo see something... is it only grey in real life?? 

poshie - *fingers in ears* la la la la la la la :rofl:


----------



## Poshie

Yeah Samba, I'm with you on that! Blah de blah WHATEVER!! ;)

Nicky, how long was your last lp? This is your longest yeah? So you could still be in right?


----------



## NickyT75

No sign of the old cow bag yet nope

also no sign of the monthly zit on my chin that accompanies her :shrug: x


----------



## Sambatiki

:grr: Aparrently She cant wait to get it over with and get on with the next part of her life. Because IT is jabbing her in the ribs!! I hate the way she keeps refering to her baby as IT all the time... never baby or bump or a pet name... she knows its a boy yet never says him???.... :grr:


----------



## Sambatiki

NickyT75 said:


> No sign of the old cow bag yet nope
> 
> also no sign of the monthly zit on my chin that accompanies her :shrug: x

:wohoo: How many DPO where you last time before :bfp:??


----------



## NickyT75

I was 12DPO but my LP used to be 12/13 days back then - its only 10 days max lately

I have updated my journo with something weird if you fancy popping across? x


----------



## NickyT75

Sambatiki said:


> :grr: Aparrently She cant wait to get it over with and get on with the next part of her life. Because IT is jabbing her in the ribs!! I hate the way she keeps refering to her baby as IT all the time... never baby or bump or a pet name... she knows its a boy yet never says him???.... :grr:

:grr: I HATE it when people say they want it over with :grr:

How pregnant is she? is she almost due?

you should NEVER EVER wish for it to be over with!!

Maybe im just being cynical/superstitious but can you imagine how she'd feel if she suddenly went into premature labour after saying something like that??

:hissy: and refering to her little boy as IT??!!! :hissy:

geez - im very hormonal at the moment aren't I??!!! :blush: x


----------



## Sambatiki

Nicky - Popping to your journo right now!!! 

Im glad you feel the same as me I thought I was being super sensitive!! Oh well shes all quite now!!!


----------



## Chris77

Afternoon ladies :hi:


----------



## Chris77

Nicky, popping over to your journo now.

BTW, I hate it when people refer to their bump as an 'IT' :grr:


----------



## Chris77

OMG!!!!!!....now the woman wants the first page of her album fixed! :grr: I told her (when she made such a fuss over the first page) that I told the photographer to put only 1 picture not the 2 and wasn't happy with him at all. I mean what was I supposed to say?? That I approved the picture that she absolutely detests sooooooooooo much? Anyway, now she wants his number and everything!! :dohh: :dohh: What am I going to do now? :dohh: I didn't think she'd demand the dude's name and #! :dohh:


----------



## Sambatiki

Morning Chris!! :wave:

Glad you also agree on the 'it' thing :grr: Now I know its not just me!! 
RE:- the MIL thing..... keep 'forgetting' for now!! In the meantime shall I pop over and give her a peace of my mind??? I dont mind Im ready for a fight today!!


----------



## Chris77

:rofl: Samba! Well, it gets tricker....SIL knows the photographer AND has his number! :dohh: I emailed the photographer and asked if he could re-do it....I'll see what he says. I should have just kept my mouth shut but she'd probably want it re-done anyway. :dohh:


----------



## NickyT75

what is wrong with the picture she has anyway?? x


----------



## buffycat

am up for a fight too.....also the flight would be good!

are you all impressed....i made it on here whilst it is still daylight?!!!! i'm impressed anyway! 

listening to a strange conversation.....guy opposite on the phone describing that he and his wife don't want anymore kids (they have 2)....only thing is, he wants the snip, but his wife is strict catholic so doesn't know what to do.....


----------



## Chris77

NickyT75 said:


> what is wrong with the picture she has anyway?? x

It has 2 pictures of Pete, instead of 1. :dohh:


----------



## Chris77

Hi Buffy :hi:


----------



## NickyT75

Id be telling her to stop being such an ungrateful bitch if it was me im afraid :grr:

tell her she's welcome to order any prints that she wants & can organise her own album if she's gonna pay for it - otherwise shut the hell up harping on at you about it :devil:

(sorry im hormonal ATM) x


----------



## Chris77

OMG....I am getting so sick right now over this whole thing. I'm shaking, feel like I'm going to puke. :sick: I can just see a HUGE fight brewing...and if she's this upset over a damn picture imagine how much more upset she's going to be when DH and I get pregnant and we tell her. (Since she told us we can't have children until we have our own house) Crap.............


----------



## NickyT75

Don't let her get to you babe :hugs:

You and your DH are grown adults & you most certainly DO NOT have to listen to that bossy old bat! 

why is she making such a fuss over getting an extra photo FFS??!!! id love to give her a piece of my mind for you sweetie xx


----------



## Chris77

Well, she did give us money towards the video/photographer......but even still.....I don't think that included the money for the albums....that we paid for....I believe. Oh I can't even remember anymore, it's been almost 2 years. :dohh: But regardless............ :grr: 

I asked the photographer if he could fix it and I'll see what he has to say and take things from there.


----------



## Chris77

NickyT75 said:


> Don't let her get to you babe :hugs:
> 
> You and your DH are grown adults & you most certainly DO NOT have to listen to that bossy old bat!
> 
> why is she making such a fuss over getting an extra photo FFS??!!! id love to give her a piece of my mind for you sweetie xx

Thanks hun :hugs: Well, she doesn't think the extra photo on the first page looks good. :shrug:


----------



## Poshie

Afternoon Chris :wave: Goodness, your MIL is being unnecessarily awkward about this isn't she. As Nicky said, it's a picture ffs! Sounds like she's well into control to me. I have to agree that I would continue to do as I pleased if I was you. She has to put the whole thing into perspective doesn't she?


----------



## buffycat

oh for heavens sake....some people are so ungrateful....she should be grateful that she has some photos (or even that you invited her to the wedding in the first place to be honest!)

just had a lovely lemon muffin....mmm...there goes the pound that i lost last week!


----------



## Poshie

Hey buffy, good to see ya :) How are you doing? You on a New Year diet plan? Who can resist a muffin though eh, not me! :D


----------



## Chris77

Two mornings in a row I can't eat my breakfast. :hissy: MIL's are good for losing weight. :rofl:


----------



## buffycat

hi Chris...:wave:

thought of you on Saturday when i was eating Angel Delight.....let me know if you want some posting over!


----------



## Poshie

Talking of losing weight.......my sis is losing it fast. She's been to the doc today and had a keytone test done. She's also had a blood test to test for diabetes. I've spoken to DH about it and he reckons it's not that. It's more likey to be caused by the severe sickness she is suffering, which means she's not eating (can't keep anything down). The anti-sickness tabs the doc gave her should sort it out.


----------



## buffycat

hi Poshie....

i'm on an eternal diet....trying to treat it all as a lifestyle rather than a diet (all physcological...) i'm actually in a different building this week, which is handy for popping to the town centre.....eg yummy but fattening sandwiches from M&S.....

i had some mango pieces too....though i dont think that that has equalled things out....!!!!:rofl:

what's new with you Poshie?


----------



## Chris77

Oh Buffy that would be so wonderful, thank you!!!!!! You're so sweet! Just let me know what the total cost is. Angel Delight was awesome....the strawberry was YUMMY....tasted it like strawberry milk. :munch:

I think they have chocolate too right?


----------



## Sambatiki

Chris - Yes you can get chocolate too!! I should have thought to post you some when I sent your S/S. Am I missing something with the MIL thing..... Since when was it HER decision what photographs went in YOURS & PETE'S album??? Silly cowbag...!! 

Buffy - Great to see you back around!! How is it all going??? You NEED to get a journo so we can leave you messages when your not around xxx

Poshie - I hope that youe sister manages to keep some food down soon :hug:


----------



## Poshie

Angel Delight :) I haven't had that for ages, although I do have a packet of strawberry in my cupboard.

Not alot to report my end, boring part of cycle although I did do an opk today (never done one this early before) - see my journal.

Other than that, busy at work but not as manic as last week thank goodness.


----------



## Chris77

Sambatiki said:


> . Am I missing something with the MIL thing..... Since when was it HER decision what photographs went in YOURS & PETE'S album??? Silly cowbag...!!
> 
> :hug:

Samba, no the album is her album....we gave our parent's wedding albums too, so this was her and she picked out the photos she wanted to go in them, but when the photographer put 2 on the first page, I thought it looked rather nice and didn't bother having him change it. But apparently, MIL finds it very unimpressive and was quite pissed off, so I couldn't very well say that I approved the page she obviously detests. So that's why now she wants the photographer's name and number, which she isn't getting.....at least not from me anyway.


----------



## Sambatiki

Chris - Oh I see now!! Still silly cow! Next time you get a gift off her tell her its alright but would be nicer if........!!


----------



## Chris77

Poshie, I hope your sister feels better soon hun. :hugs:


----------



## Chris77

Sambatiki said:


> Chris - Oh I see now!! Still silly cow! Next time you get a gift off her tell her its alright but would be nicer if........!!

:rofl: She gave me a couple of Coach bags...maybe I should sell 'em on ebay. :rofl:


----------



## LeaArr

UGH! She's still going on about it. Fucking get over it. Stupid COW!! It is what it is. isn't that a direct quote!?


----------



## Chris77

LeaArr said:


> UGH! She's still going on about it. Fucking get over it. Stupid COW!! It is what it is. isn't that a direct quote!?

Indeed it is....Lea she wants me to have the album re-done now. :dohh:


----------



## LeaArr

insert a range of ****** ******* ******** *****s here!


----------



## LeaArr

I wouldn't have emailed the photographer. I would have told her that I did and that he said no cause the proofs were already approved. :rofl:


----------



## Chris77

Good Morning by the way. :rofl:


----------



## LeaArr

Mornin' :)


----------



## Chris77

LeaArr said:


> I wouldn't have emailed the photographer. I would have told her that I did and that he said no cause the proofs were already approved. :rofl:

:rofl: Yeah, but she's also demanding the dude's phone number....which she isn't getting. That's okay, IF the photographer CAN do it, I won't give her the album for another 18 months. :rofl:

I'll keep 'forgetting'. :rofl:


----------



## LeaArr

:rofl: Good plan!


----------



## LeaArr

What does Pete think of all these shenanigans?


----------



## Chris77

Oh, he's totally pissed!!! We have a high resolution disc of all the pics which I'm going to take the pic that's in our profile and make that into an 8x10, frame it, and give it to FIL, my parent's and his grandmother....I told him I was just giving his mother the disc and she can do whatever she wants to which he responded, "Well yeah, since apparently nothing is good for her." He said to me this morning (after this latest shenangin) "She really has nothing to do does she?" :rofl: Then, didn't want to talk about it anymore because he was eating his breakfast and she was giving him indigestion. :rofl: :rofl:

Actually, I don't think I'm going to give her the disc either... :nope: Maybe in another 2 years or so. :rofl: Let her get twisted when she sees everyone else's pic of us in their houses and she has none....and all because she's acting like this.


----------



## golcarlilly

Hi lovely ladies I am back - go and check out my journal :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Chris77

Hi Tracy, I'm going to check now! :D


----------



## Chris77

That's FABULOUS news Tracy! :yipee:


----------



## LeaArr

:happydance:


----------



## Poshie

Excellent news Tracy :hugs:

At this very moment, a colleague's fiancee has just visited the office with their brand new baby girl, born 28 Dec. She still looks so TINY WEENY (still only 6lbs something) I WANT ONE!!!


----------



## Chris77

Awwww! So cute! I get like that too every time I see a newborn.


----------



## LeaArr

The office manager at Nick's company is going to be having her second boy by c-section later this week. I can't wait to meet him. 
I always get gooey around little babies.


----------



## Poshie

Well it's been a hoot as always girls. Have a nice evening / rest of day for some of you. I won't be around much tomorrow as I'm working away from the office. :hugs:


----------



## Chris77

I don't believe this! Mary Kay is now charging me TAX on the shipping and handling! WTF?! WHO does that?! :hissy: :growlmad: Seriously...I think if I just played out in traffic, I'd have a better day! :dohh:


----------



## LeaArr

I'll play in traffic with you...C'mon, it'll be fun!!


----------



## Chris77

:yipee: Let's go!! :D


----------



## Chris77

This guy came in to talk to the recruiter 2x this morning...both times she was interviewing so I told this thick headed employee to give her a call before coming down again. He just came back down AGAIN (and the recruiter is interviewing) and he's like, "Is she available?" I said, "Did you call her?" He said, "Yeah, but the phone was always busy, so I thought I'd just come down." :dohh: That's right her phone is BUSY, what does that tell you??!!!! :dohh: :growlmad: IDIOT!!!! Did he fall off The Tree of Stupid and hit every branch on the way down or what??


----------



## Chris77

I'm going to go to lunch now and hopefully my day will get better upon my return. Not holding my breath though.......


----------



## Chris77

Nah, didn't help much. :rofl:


----------



## Chris77

Where is everyone?? :shrug:


----------



## LeaArr

nappin' :rofl:
I could fall asleep right here, right now!


----------



## Chris77

:rofl: So could I!!


----------



## Chris77

And because I just have sooooo much time on my hands.....here's a few pics of my desk here at work:

https://i12.photobucket.com/albums/a234/prairielady_/IMAGE_029.jpg
https://i12.photobucket.com/albums/a234/prairielady_/IMAGE_030.jpg

And in case you missed that big stack of evaulations that I have to file, here they are: :rofl:

https://i12.photobucket.com/albums/a234/prairielady_/IMAGE_031.jpg


----------



## LeaArr

GET TO WORK. holy pile!!


----------



## Chris77

:rofl: All that filing to do and I'm still sitting here......:rofl: My leaning tower of piza.......


----------



## LeaArr

:rofl: I thought my desk was bad. My filing is hidden :rofl:


----------



## Chris77

:rofl::rofl:


----------



## Chris77

I keep saying, ah tomorrow I'll file....been saying that for a week now. :rofl:


----------



## Chris77

Mind you....the HR Generalist is the one that had to log all those evals into the system....you think she files any of it????? Noooooooooooo......she takes out files, do you think she puts them back?? Nooooooooooo.....she puts them in that bin and expects ME to file EVERYTHING! :grr: :grr: I am NOT a File Clerk; I am an Administrative Assistant/Recruitment Coordinator. There is noooooooooooo File Clerk in those 2 titles! :grr: Although, one could argue that File Clerk is implied in the title Admin Asst. :ninja: :ninja: It still aint right. :ninja: :ninja:


----------



## Chris77

The photographer hasn't returned my e-mail yet. :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## LeaArr

:rofl:


----------



## Chris77

it's the little things that amuse me. :rofl:


----------



## Chris77

Okay, the photographer got back to me. He can change the album but it's going to cost us $40! :dohh: Friggin woman! I'm just going to pay it, just so I can be done with this friggin mess!! I don't want DH to start a fight with his Mom over this; I know how important his family is to him. I'm just going to pay him the $40 (find some way to not tell DH about it since he'll hit the friggin roof) change the album and send it to the woman. :grr:


----------



## LeaArr

stupid MIL!! I think $40 buys you the right to be a pest for a little while! 

As per convo in my journal, does my ticker say 14DPO or 9DPO?


----------



## Chris77

14 dpo


----------



## Chris77

LeaArr said:


> stupid MIL!! I think $40 buys you the right to be a pest for a little while!
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> Yeah, I'll send her the album in another 18 months. :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## LeaArr

that's just pesty enough for your $40 i'd say!


----------



## golcarlilly

Hi is anyone still here?


----------



## Reedy

Hey ladies x 

I didnt manage to catch up at lunch today because..............................

WE BOOKED OUR HOLIDAY :happydance:

So whats been happening today? x any news? x


----------



## Sambatiki

https://www.visit4info.com/advert/B...eadache-Away-with-Sudafed-Sudafed-Range/67229

You know I said about the preggers bird earlier! This is what I felt like!! :rofl: :rofl:

Chris - Less BNB more filing I think! :rofl: I'll post a pic of mine tomorrow for you!


----------



## golcarlilly

Cool - where you off to? and when?

I had my scan - pic in my journo - it was good news I am so relieved!


----------



## Sambatiki

Hiya reedy and tracy!


----------



## golcarlilly

Sambatiki said:


> https://www.visit4info.com/advert/B...eadache-Away-with-Sudafed-Sudafed-Range/67229
> 
> You know I said about the preggers bird earlier! This is what I felt like!! :rofl: :rofl:
> 
> :rofl:that is funny - what happened earlier?


----------



## Sambatiki

LeaArr said:


> stupid MIL!! I think $40 buys you the right to be a pest for a little while!
> 
> As per convo in my journal, does my ticker say 14DPO or 9DPO?

And so the debate continues in here too!


----------



## Sambatiki

CONGRAS on your hols reedy....... please post link!!!


----------



## Sambatiki

Sambatiki said:


> :grr: Aparrently She cant wait to get it over with and get on with the next part of her life. Because IT is jabbing her in the ribs!! I hate the way she keeps refering to her baby as IT all the time... never baby or bump or a pet name... she knows its a boy yet never says him???.... :grr:

 :grr:


----------



## golcarlilly

where has she gone?


----------



## Sambatiki

Who???


----------



## golcarlilly

who is that? how annoying!! some people are just not grateful for what they have and they don't consider other peoples feelings either, we were careful not to make a big issue when we came out of the scan into the waitng room cos I remember when I was miscarrying some woman going on and on about her baby and I was holding back my tears!!


----------



## golcarlilly

Reedy! sorry our posts must have crossed!


----------



## Sambatiki

golcarlilly said:


> Reedy! sorry our posts must have crossed!

Ooops :rofl:

Said person is a collegue at work. 

That was so sweet of you to be so thoughtful at a time of joy! :hug: You are one lovely lady.......... WITH A BEAUTIFUL BABY!! :yipee:


----------



## LeaArr

I am trying to get time off over Christmas 09. Wish me luck. My grandparents 50th anniversary is Dec 21, so I want to be there before then. fx I can get the time off. It can't be approved until April though.


----------



## golcarlilly

Hi Lea - wow you have to book early!!! All my hols are fixed - it is pants!!!


----------



## Sambatiki

Good luck!! 

im off to do some wii fat!! Night ladies! xxxx


----------



## golcarlilly

At this time of night you must be mad!! see you tomorrow kerry xxx


----------



## LeaArr

We don't have to book early except for July, August, and around Christmas cause they are popular times. I just wanted to be one of the first on the list for Christmas so I can almost guarantee a spot. If I wanted next week off, I could probably pull it off. :rofl:
I am not too worried. I have senority over the one other person who shares my job :rofl:


----------



## Reedy

sorry was doing my rounds in the journals x 
its pants having to catch up at night x 
Tracy 0- we're off to Cyprus for our first wedding anniversary x we go on the 14th of june for 2 weeks x 
I popped by your journal x so pleased that everything went well with your scan & the pic is sooo cool x

Bye Kerry x 

Hey Lea - how are you my lovely? x x x


----------



## LeaArr

Tired and warm. I wanna go home. I am going to have to make my rounds on the journals this evening too. I am actually working at work :rofl:


----------



## Chris77

Reedy said:


> Hey ladies x
> 
> I didnt manage to catch up at lunch today because..............................
> 
> WE BOOKED OUR HOLIDAY :happydance:
> 
> So whats been happening today? x any news? x

:yipee:


----------



## Chris77

Sambatiki said:


> https://
> Chris - Less BNB more f...r foot to go before I start panicking. :rofl:


----------



## LeaArr

That's my take on filing too! That's why I hide it.


----------



## Chris77

:rofl:


----------



## Chris77

<~~~waiting for DH's food to digest so we can........ :winkwink:

We're sitting on the couch and I yelled over to him, "Hey, you digested yet?" :rofl: Such the romantic I am. :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Ella

:rofl: @ Chris :D

Subtlety gets you nowhere with men!
xx


----------



## Chris77

:rofl:


----------



## LeaArr

Romance is dead, time to just get jiggy with it :rofl:


----------



## Ella

Speaking of getting jiggy with it, I went on WiiFit earlier.. OMG. I don't think my hips have ever had so much action! :rofl:


----------



## LeaArr

:rofl: sounds like a good time :rofl:


----------



## Ella

It was!

Haha, I love the 'what do you call yours' thread, also!
xx


----------



## NickyT75

Morning girls

how is everyone today? x


----------



## Ella

Morning Nicky! :hi:

I'm good thanks, how're you?
xx


----------



## Sambatiki

Morning Ella and Nicky!

Ella - So what do you call it?? :rofl:


----------



## Ella

Morning Kerry! :hugs:

LOL I call it Ninky Nonk :rofl:
it's from this kids programme called In The Night Garden..
Me and my mum were in tesco and we saw this children's book called 'Upsie Daisie Loves The Ninky Nonk'.. well! My mum and I were in fits of laughter for ages and that's what I've called it since!
xx


----------



## NickyT75

:rofl: @ Ninky Nonk

I call mine my Lulu x


----------



## Ella

Lulu! That makes me think of the singer :rofl:

My OHs brother calls them Lady Kavina's :rofl:
xx


----------



## Reedy

Afternoon my lovelies x 

:rofl: @ Ninky nonk & Lulu x 
When I was a kid we called it........ a Dinky Doo :rofl: Dont ask me why something my mum came up with x My nieces call it a mini :rofl:
I heard all sorts of names for it growing up :rofl:


----------



## Ella

Afternoon Reedy! :hugs:

I know, there are all sorts of names about!! :rofl:
xx


----------



## Chris77

Afternoon ladies :hi:


----------



## Ella

Afternoon Chris! :hi:

How're you today? Saw the other pics of your hair in your journal, it looks so nice. :)
xx


----------



## Chris77

thanks Ella.....Doing okay today. It's ASS cold outside, 13 degrees and it's only going to get colder tomorrow! :cold:


----------



## NickyT75

Hi Chris :wave: x


----------



## Chris77

:hi:


----------



## Ella

I wish it was that warm here!

Spare a thought for those of us that live in 'Rainy' England!!
It easily gets into the minuses here lately!!
xx


----------



## Chris77

Yeah it'll be in the negatives tonight! :cold:


----------



## Sambatiki

Hiya Chris!! :wave:


----------



## LeaArr

Mornin' Ladies...


----------



## Chris77

Hi Lea :hi:

Well, both DH and I fell asleep while waiting for our dinner to digest. :dohh:

We're both apparently hoping to get pregnant by osmosis. :rofl:


----------



## LeaArr

I love it. It'll happen :rofl:


----------



## Chris77

*phew* MIL saga has been resolved! :dohh: She's going to send me back the album and the photographer will fix it. Holy Christmas!! :dohh:


----------



## Chris77

LeaArr said:


> I love it. It'll happen :rofl:

I won't be ovulating for another few days yet, so we're good. At least I think I won't be ovulating for a few more days.... :rofl: I guess I should do an OPK tonight...I've been getting sooooooooooooo lax with all this TTC stuff. :dohh:


----------



## LeaArr

being lax is good. eggies love relaxed bodies. Scientifically proven! GL :dust:


----------



## LeaArr

Chris77 said:


> *phew* MIL saga has been resolved! :dohh: She's going to send me back the album and the photographer will fix it. Holy Christmas!! :dohh:

Thank jebus!


----------



## Chris77

I really don't know what's gotten into me (or out) this month. I'm just so....whatever this cycle. :rofl: Not to say I don't desperately want a :baby: Quite the contrary, but I'm so insanely relaxed atm. I'm sure that'll probably change though once I start noticing EWCM. :rofl:


----------



## Chris77

I'm still tryig to decide if I want to cut the back of my hair or not. :dohh:


----------



## LeaArr

One of my co-workers and I were washing our hands in the bathroom and I was talking to her about my spots. I have three biggies on my cheek. She looked at me and said "are you pregnant?" :rofl: I just glared at her for a second then said "uh, no" :rofl: If I am, how am I going to keep it quiet?


----------



## Chris77

:rofl: this is all sounding so good Lea, I'm getting so excited!


----------



## nadupoi

i had some nasties in my dream last night. uh oh!


----------



## Chris77

Hi Nad :hi: Welcome! Tell us about yourself!


----------



## NatalieW

:hi: ladies..... I had to come home from work early.... not feeling well today


----------



## NickyT75

Hi Nat :wave:


----------



## Chris77

Hi Nat :hi:

I hope you feel better soon. :hugs:


----------



## NatalieW

:hi: Nicky & Chris

How are you both?

I am now resting in the warm!! Sam's taking me out for dinner tonight too


----------



## Chris77

Lovely Nat! :happydance:

I'm going well today....just tired....and COLD! :cold:


----------



## Sambatiki

Hi nat 

:hug: Hope you feel better soon hun!


----------



## NatalieW

Cold, I am too. I had to spend yesterday in a freezing classroom because the boiler broke!!! I think thats why I feel poorly!!!!

You still got snow?

:hi: Kerry


----------



## Ella

Hi Nat :hi:

Mmm! Wish I was going out for dinner!
xx


----------



## Chris77

Yeah, some snow is still lingering. We're getting some snow tomorrow, not much though.


----------



## NatalieW

:hi: Ella...

Well I should be taken out because it's my birthday and I need a treat. But I'm tempted to get a takeaway and stay in cos I don't feel great.

I wish we had snow, then we could have a few snow days!!


----------



## NickyT75

Happy birthday Nat :cake: x


----------



## NickyT75

Nat - there is much excitement in the BAW club at the moment.....

Both me & Lea are almost 2 whole days late!! :wohoo: x


----------



## NatalieW

Thanks Nicky!!! Feeling old now!!! lol, must be Isobel making me feel tired.

OMG WHY HAVEN'T YOU TWO TESTED!!!!!!


----------



## Sambatiki

Nat - this lack of testing malarky is KILLING ME

Right Im off home TTFN! xxxx


----------



## NatalieW

Have a nice evening Kerry!!! 

I'm going to start a petition!!!


----------



## Chris77

Bye Kerry :wave:

I know this not testing thing is really killiing me!! :grr


----------



## Ella

Bye Kerry! :hugs:

and happy birthday Nat! :cake:

I totally agree!! I want lots of POAS'ing!! :rofl:
xx


----------



## NatalieW

Thanks Ella...

When are they going to test... do we know?


----------



## Ella

I don't know.. but knowing these ladies, it won't be long! The suspense will kill them first!
xx


----------



## LeaArr

I did a test this morning. I was staring at it for a while. I couldn't tell if it was an evap or a faint pos. I told Nick we need to get a more reliable test.


----------



## LeaArr

Happy Birthday. Hope you feel better soon Dearie!


----------



## NatalieW

You need to POAS tomorrow morning... do you have a photo... I still got one of my first :bfp: if you wanted to see it... on a internet cheapy


----------



## LeaArr

I think I will wait til Friday now. I would love to see your :bfp:


----------



## NatalieW

LeaArr said:


> I think I will wait til Friday now. I would love to see your :bfp:


https://i531.photobucket.com/albums/dd360/NatalieW_82/DSCN3499.jpg

Top one is HPT at 10dpo

Bottom one is OPK at 10dpo...


----------



## NickyT75

Im also planning to wait until friday to test coz i'll be 14DPO if I can avoid :witch: until then 
Yeah Nat - post your :bfp: so we can have something to compare ours with :)

How many DPO were you when you got a positive result? x


----------



## Reedy

HAPPY BIRTHDAY NAT :cake:

Lea & Nicky x have my fingers crossed for you both its looking sooo good x

Lea - where is your test that you did? x 

Hey Ella how did interview go? x

Hey Chris - Its freaking freezing here too x I hate the cold, ole on summer x


----------



## LeaArr

in the garbage. I coudn't take a decent piccie of it. Sorry.


----------



## NatalieW

Thanks Reedy....

Righto Ladies, I am braving the cold to go out for a Thai, I will be at home tomorrow so will back here :)


----------



## Reedy

No worries Lea but we better get to see the next one :rofl:

Bye Nat enjoy your meal & the rest of your birthday x


----------



## LeaArr

Well, the next one is going to be a :bfp: so, yes, you will see it :rofl:

Have a good evening Nat!


----------



## Chris77

LeaArr said:


> I did a test this morning. I was staring at it for a while. I couldn't tell if it was an evap or a faint pos. I told Nick we need to get a more reliable test.

You should post your test for us to analyze! 

*EDIT Never mind...just saw your other post. :rofl:


----------



## NickyT75

Loving the PMA Lea :yipee: x


----------



## LeaArr

Now it's a race Nicky. Who's going to get her :bfp: first? You or me?


----------



## Chris77

I've decided, I'm going to cut my hair shorter. :dohh: Not the layers though...the layers will stay the same length bur I really want to bring up the back....so I'm going back to the salon after work and talk with my stylist.


----------



## LeaArr

Don't forget to post piccies when you are done.


----------



## NickyT75

LeaArr said:


> Now it's a race Nicky. Who's going to get her :bfp: first? You or me?

well if we both wait until friday I guess logically it would be me (coz of the time difference)

I wanna encourage you to POAS tomorrow tho :muaha: coz you are more DPO than I am xx


----------



## Chris77

I will Lea.......if I do it. :dohh: :rofl: I am so torn.


----------



## NickyT75

Yeah Chris - dont forget to post pics hun :) x


----------



## NickyT75

Chris77 said:


> I will Lea.......if I do it. :dohh: :rofl: I am so torn.

Go for it Chris!! x


----------



## LeaArr

Darn you and the time difference :rofl: you have won already :rofl:

Chris - do what makes you happy. You don't seem to like the length, so I would say DOOO EEEETTT


----------



## Chris77

I think I am but I'm still scared. :rofl: :rofl: Like afraid of testing scared. :rofl:


----------



## LeaArr

:rofl: that sounds horrible. :rofl: Just jump in!! Don't forget the piccies. I guess it's home time for you now. See you laterz :hugs:


----------



## Sambatiki

If nicky holds her pee in and doesnt drink for a few hours the you could POAS together!!

NOW THATS AN IDEA!! 

Lea - POAS on a OPK!!

Nicky - POAS on a OPK!!


----------



## LeaArr

I'll do that and post the piccy tonight so you can see it first thing tomorrow morning!


----------



## Chris77

Hey ladies....my stylist couldn't fit me in tonight, she said to come tomorrow so I'll call her in the morning with a time, if I can. We're expecting bad weather and we'll probably take only 1 car if that's the case (if Pete decides to come home tonight after hanging out that is) and he won't want to wait there while I get my hair cut..............so we'll see. Maybe I'll be able to convince him.....I'll tell him I'll give him a nice long penis rub if he waits for me at the salon. :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## LeaArr

that's dirty :rofl: 

Check out my test from tonight on the BFN thread. very inconclusive. ugh!


----------



## nadupoi

Chris77 said:


> I'll tell him I'll give him a nice long penis rub if he waits for me at the salon. :rofl: :rofl:


HILARIOUS. :rofl:


----------



## NatalieW

Good Morning!

I had a lovey Thai meal last night, decided to drag myself out even tho I felt awful. Got today off and midwife appointment at about lunch time.. should get my pregnancy certificate too


----------



## golcarlilly

Hiya Nat, we went for a Thai meal on Saturday, ate then came straight home and put pj's on LOL!


----------



## NatalieW

Lol, I nearly did that... We went out, came home watched the rest of 24 and then I went to bed!!! When is your next scan Tracey?


----------



## NatalieW

Is everyone camped out in Nicky's journal?!?


----------



## LeaArr

Kinda, yeah :rofl:


----------



## NatalieW

:rofl:


----------



## NickyT75

Hi ladies :wave: x


----------



## NickyT75

:rofl: @ Chris trying to bribe Pete with dirty talk!! :rofl: x


----------



## NickyT75

nadupoi said:


> Chris77 said:
> 
> 
> I'll tell him I'll give him a nice long penis rub if he waits for me at the salon. :rofl: :rofl:
> 
> 
> HILARIOUS. :rofl:Click to expand...

Hello nadupoi :wave:

Its nice to meet you :hugs: welcome to the BAW club :) x


----------



## NatalieW

:hi: nicky....


----------



## Chris77

Afternoon ladies :hi: I JUST got into work now! :dohh: I'm almost an hour late. It's snowing so there's tons of spin outs...took me 2 hours to get here. I told my boss I want an award for dedication. :rofl:


----------



## buffycat

we have no snow....:hissy:

i think you should also get an award for dedication to BnB as well! :D


----------



## Ella

Afternoon ladies. :hi:

No snow, but I still feel like I'm in the Arctic! It's absolutely _*freezing!!!!*_
xx


----------



## LeaArr

Better late then never I suppose. I was wide awake at 3 am, gave in and got up at 4. When 6 rolled around, I was ready to go back to bed :rofl:


----------



## buffycat

hi Tracy...how are you?


----------



## Drazic<3

ooo, i am actually BAW today, so thought id drop by and say hello :D


----------



## Ella

I wish I actually had a job so I was BAW! :rofl:
xx


----------



## golcarlilly

Hiya buffy!


----------



## golcarlilly

I am ok thanks - and you?


----------



## Ella

Hey Tracy! Don't think I've actually spoken to you, since the announcement of your pregnancy to say..

CONGRATULATIONS!
:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:

I'm so excited for you! :) :hugs:
xx


----------



## golcarlilly

Hiya Ella, thanks a lot chick, I am over the moon and so is DH I still can't really believe it has happened! we saw the little bean on Tuesday it was so lovely!!


----------



## golcarlilly

BTW please no-one post anything about pg on my facebook as I am still not telling work yet!!


----------



## Ella

Aww, how far gone are you? :)
xx


----------



## NatalieW

Tracey, do you know when the next one is?

I just felt baby move and looked down at the bump to actually see the bump move!!! Very exciting!


----------



## golcarlilly

Ella I am nearly 11 weeks

My next scan is 25th March.

Nat - how cool to see your bump move - AWW!!! Has your bump got bigger? we need more pics!!


----------



## NickyT75

Hi everyone :wave:


----------



## NatalieW

:hi: Nicky...

Tracey you not getting a '12'week scan? I know I need to do photos.... I'll go do it now!


----------



## NickyT75

cant wait to see your bump Nat :) x


----------



## LeaArr

NickyT75 said:


> cant wait to see your bump Nat :) x

That's right, we were promised a bump piccie. Where is it? :D


----------



## Chris77

HI again ladies :hi: Back from my meeting. 

it's freezing here too! It's only about 15 degrees and tomorrow it isn't getting out of the single digits! :cold:


----------



## NatalieW

https://i531.photobucket.com/albums/dd360/NatalieW_82/IMG_0680.jpg 

Here it is!!!


----------



## Chris77

Lovely bump Nat!


----------



## LeaArr

YAYAY. Thanks Nat. Cute bump!


----------



## buffycat

now i'm jealous! i want a cute bump rather than the fat belly i have now!


----------



## Reedy

Hey everyone hop your all ok x 

Nat - lovely bump you have there & so cool seeing your bump move x I WANT ONE :hissy:

So glad its friday tomorrow x yay half a day x 

Oh Nat how did the MW appointment go? x


----------



## NatalieW

Thanks ladies... The bump is more of a bump now rather than the spare tyre that was there before!!!

Midwife appointment was good... Isobel's heart beat is about 130bpm - 144bpm... she was lying diagonally across me as well. Head up by the ribs and bum at the bottom of the bump!! They must have some very good skills...


----------



## buffycat

i'm feeling sad......

https://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/england/south_yorkshire/7831392.stm

why are people like this?


----------



## NatalieW

I'm with you on that.... I hear and deal with some horrid child protection cases through school... breaks my heart.


----------



## golcarlilly

Morning ladies - where is everyone? 

Nat - loving the bump!!:happydance:

I wonder if Chris saw the airplane that landed in the Hudson?


----------



## Poshie

Morning ladies :) I will be on and off here today.

Oh yes, that plane emergency landing was quite amazing. Pilots did a great job and everyone got out. Bird strike apparently.

Had another busy week at work. Starting to worry as it's impeding on my BnB time. Still hope you all like my new ticker........had to be done ;)


----------



## buffycat

afternoon...

my attendance is appalling....sorry!

slept in a bit this morning (even though work is beyond mad)....so came in at 09:30......:happydance:

since then i have been soooo busy though.....and i know that things are going to be like this until at least 31st Jan.....sigh......

was sad to see Nickys journal....really hoped that today would be a good day for her.....


----------



## Chris77

Morning ladies :hi: I'm having a problem with my computer at my desk so had to use the one in the break room, just to come in quickly to say hi and let you know why I'm not on today. :hugs:


----------



## buffycat

hi Chris! :wave:

re computer....i know what you mean.....our work internet has been so slow for the last week (aka 'running like a dog').....

saw the news about the plane in the hudson....wow....good pilot though....

looked very cold though......


----------



## Poshie

Some great news Girls..............go check out LeeArr's journal NOW! :D


----------



## Chris77

YAY! Computer problems are fixed! :happydance: *PHEW* This would have been a very LOOOOOOOONNNG day without my computer!


----------



## Chris77

Buffy, yes very very cold here today. :cold:


----------



## Chris77

Cut my hair again ladies and am MUCH happier with the outcome! :happydance:

https://i12.photobucket.com/albums/a234/prairielady_/IMAGE_035.jpg


----------



## Reedy

Hey Ladies x 

Hope your all ok x 

Chris - hair looks lovely hun x glad your pleased with it x

Poshie - 16 days??? bloody hell that went quick x bet your sooo excited now x

Gotta dash Lea's journal is calling x x x x


----------



## LeaArr

Your hair looks lovely Chris!


----------



## Chris77

3 day weekend for me! :yipee: :yipee:


----------



## LeaArr

Lucky girl!!


----------



## baby.love

Hi girlies, i just popped in after seeing an announcement in the BFP section.... Congrats LeaArr i am so chuffed for you hun :hugs:

Hope everyone else is good .. xxx


----------



## golcarlilly

WHAT - AAAAGH LEA YOU DARK HORSE!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

OMG I am off to look :hugs:


----------



## buffycat

Chris....your hair looks lovely! 

and your nails too!

and i am very envious of the 3 day weekend!


----------



## buffycat

Lea....you kept that one quiet!!!!!

*congratulations!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## golcarlilly

CONGRATULATIONS LEA!!!! just posted on your :bfp: announcement :hugs:


----------



## golcarlilly

Hi Buffy and Chris - Chris your hair does look lovely! did you see the plane in the river?


----------



## Chris77

Yes, I did Tracy. Thankfully everyone survived.


----------



## golcarlilly

I know - the pilot must have been good!! was it really exciting?


----------



## Chris77

Not really. :rofl:


----------



## golcarlilly

You are a hard woman to impress :rofl:


----------



## golcarlilly

God I am soooo bored today, each minute feels like an eternity - why is it not time to go home yet? I need to unbutton my trousers too, my belly is so bloated!!


----------



## Chris77

golcarlilly said:


> You are a hard woman to impress :rofl:

:rofl:


----------



## Chris77

I have work to do but not in the mood for any of it. :rofl:


----------



## golcarlilly

Me neither, I have done all my work, just opened a file on my desk to look busy !!


----------



## golcarlilly

What is everyone doing at the weekend? we are sanding down paintwork and getting ready for our french doors fitting, been meaning to do it all week but I can't be arsed!! I am so lazy these days!


----------



## Chris77

Ah, yes! I've done that many times myself!!


----------



## golcarlilly

I wish I DID have work to do, at least it would pass the time! my boss is in a bad mood today too!


----------



## Chris77

Nothing whatsoever planned this weekend. :nope: DH is going to be working the basement with FIL. So, I guess I'll just watch a bunch of horror movies and eat popcorn. :munch:


----------



## golcarlilly

Hey Chris have you seen the new Will Smith movie - Seven Pounds yet? do you get them before us?


----------



## golcarlilly

You know what that sounds like a great idea to me, I haven't had popcorn for ages!! I love the butterkist stuff - yumm!


----------



## Chris77

No, I haven't seen that movie yet. It's been out for awhile here I think.....don't have much interest in it TBH.


----------



## buffycat

so what is everyone up to over the weekend?


----------



## Chris77

Nada Buffy...just watching loads of tv, playing Wii and eating popcorn :munch: Hopefully, if DH's back is better we can have some :sex: It's been like 4 weeks! :dohh: I'm almost a virgin again! :rofl:


----------



## buffycat

"like a virgin.....oooh....touched for the very first time....." :rofl:

i love just vegging around and doing nothing......

4 weeks...eek! must say....i got a bit of action last night! :happydance:


----------



## Chris77

:wohoo: Go Buffy! 

Yeah, DH was sick for like 2 weeks straight, then the :witch: was here, she left Jan. 7th and still haven't had any. :hissy: Although I didn't feel like it much the past week or so. Been tired and generally not in the mood....plus when I know I'm not ovulating, I'm like why bother? :rofl: :rofl: I have such a low sex drive to begin with. :dohh:


----------



## Reedy

you have seen The curious case on Benjamin Button havent you Chris? Was it good? whats it about? x


----------



## Chris77

That movie was awesome Reedy! It's about a man who is born old, he's a baby but looks and has the symptoms of a 90 year old man. As he gets "older", he grows "younger". Very, very good movie!! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## LeaArr

My cousin is taking me to see it next Friday. I am so wicked excited!


----------



## Chris77

:yipee:


----------



## buffycat

Chris77 said:


> :wohoo: Go Buffy!
> 
> Yeah, DH was sick for like 2 weeks straight, then the :witch: was here, she left Jan. 7th and still haven't had any. :hissy: Although I didn't feel like it much the past week or so. Been tired and generally not in the mood....plus when I know I'm not ovulating, I'm like why bother? :rofl: :rofl: I have such a low sex drive to begin with. :dohh:

i so know what you mean about....why bother!

we've trying to be a little more spontaneous though! last night was a lovely surprise! 

i am puzzled though as i am waiting for :witch: after mc and i thought :witch: would be here by now......hence last night was odd 'cos normally i don't have mojo this close to :witch:....


----------



## Chris77

Hmm...that is odd. Maybe you're just ovulating a little later than usual.


----------



## buffycat

must be.....would rather a no-show though.......


----------



## NickyT75

Hello peeps!! :wave:

apologies for my absence today :)

HUGE HUGE CONGRATULATIONS to Lea :yipee: 

another BAW baby to add to our growing family :happydance: xx


----------



## Chris77

Hiya Nicky! :hi:


----------



## NatalieW

Evening ladies...

Congrats to LeArr... our BAW family is getting bigger... We are all going to have to meet up one day!!! I have decided!


----------



## LeaArr

Yes, yes we are. I vote New York. It's pretty much the mid point!


----------



## NatalieW

OOh good idea... and we'll have to do it when the Marathon is on because DH can run it!!!


----------



## Reedy

Iam so on for a New York meet x just give me a few diazapan to knock me out for the flight & I'll be fine x 
Chris - Might try & get dh to come to the movies with me to see that x


----------



## Chris77

I think he'd like it Reedy...it's a chick flick but my DH liked it.


----------



## Poshie

Morning ladies :)

How are we all doing today? Good weekend? My weekend was okay, apart from Fri/Sat due to the travel agent telling us they double booked our accommodation and we couldn't have it! Still, situation resolved. 

Other than that, we did the usual dog walking, nice and sunny but wet under foot here. DH washed the car as it was filthy. We ordered a cheap waterproof camcorder for the holiday and our snorkelling adventures. That should be fun.


----------



## Sambatiki

Hi Poshie!!! 

Glad you had a nice weekend!!


----------



## Reedy

Hi all x Hope everyone is well x 

Had a chilled out weekend didnt get up to much x Cant believe its monday again already x the weekends go far too quick for my liking :hissy:


----------



## LeaArr

Reedy said:


> Hi all x Hope everyone is well x
> 
> Had a chilled out weekend didnt get up to much x Cant believe its monday again already x the weekends go far too quick for my liking :hissy:

Agreed wholeheartedly.


----------



## Sambatiki

Agree too!! 

Where is everyone these days?? I know Im not the best to ask... but it seems its all gone a bit quiet! 

Lea - :wave: Morning treacle!! How are you??


----------



## LeaArr

Good morning, I am well. How are you?


----------



## Sambatiki

Ok thanks!! Been naughty again!! 

https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-to-conceive/91340-porno-film-titles.html

Still no 'women with a pointy hat' signs.... but think that this is not going to be my cycle..... Which I know that I'll be disappointed.. esp with all the 'hard' work we put in!!


----------



## LeaArr

I know this is almost cliche here, but it's not over till the bitch with the pointy hat flies


----------



## Sambatiki

LeaArr said:


> I know this is almost cliche here, but it's not over till the bitch with the pointy hat flies

:rofl: 

Thanks for the reply in my naughty thread!! :rofl:


----------



## LeaArr

I couldn't resist :rofl:


----------



## buffycat

hey all.....mega fed up today....

i've worked out that i have been on call every weekend since chrimbo....how crap is that ?!!?

also, that person with the pointed hat and a boil on her noise who flies around on a broomstick, who shall remain nameless (in accordance with Nicky's rules) made her appearance after my miscarriage in Dec....41 days....i was beginning to hope that she wouldn't appear.....:gun: :growlmad: :gun:

oh, and, i phoned the docs to find out where my referral letter was....the bloody numpties had sent it to the telford hospital (which is crap) instead of wolverhampton(which is where my notes are plus they are better).....telford hadn't even sent me an appointment anyway (shows how crap they are)......they're going to sort it out though.....

:hissy:


----------



## LeaArr

Aww :hugs:


----------



## Sambatiki

:hug: Buffy..... she found me too! F-ing BIAAAATCH!!!


----------



## buffycat

i sooo agree with you Kerry.....! 

plus i had terrible stomach ache yesterday......evil cow bag :growlmad:

effing work doing my head in, and now this :gun:


----------



## Sambatiki

Nasty nasty Hag!!! 

I hope that they sort your notes out etc soon for you! Nothing worse than finding out you have been patiently waiting............... FOR NOTHING!!! 

Seriously considering going to my GP if this cycle isnt a success.... Do you think theyd turn me away after 9 Complete cycles of failure??


----------



## buffycat

they could, what with the year rule and everything, but if you go in there with the 'we've been trying (ie really 'trying') speech, and that you've reached the end of the line and miscarriage etc....why not.

I mean heavens.....from some of your updates....i sometimes wonder if you and oh are at it like rabbits at every opportunity! :rofl:

seriously though.....you have nothing to lose.......we've been trying for almost 2 years, had 2 mcs, and my arthritis is now seriously screwing my joints up and causing me so much pain.....i know deep down that one day we are going to have to make a decision if we are having no luck.....:cry:


----------



## NatalieW

Evening ladies...

I'll :gun: :witch: for all you lovely ladies!!! I'm very violent!!!

Is it only Monday?!!? I'm so tired :sleep:


----------



## Sambatiki

Sorry Buffy I had to dash home didnt realise the time! 

Last cycle we had sex everyday from CD12-CD19 with OV on CD16! Honestly how did it not happen iykwim. 

I really hope that you get your appointment sorted soon... I know that if it where me Id be happier knowing that the ball is rolling. 2009 is our year hun I know it!!! :hug:


----------



## Sambatiki

Thanks Nat.......... But what have a told you before.............. Not in your condition!! :rofl: Well fingers crossed that whilst Im keeping the slag entertained others will be getting their :bfp:'s!! :hug:............ Breathe in through the nose and out through the mouth.... keep repeating nat!!


----------



## NatalieW

awww... you'll be next... Get that GP appointment! Even if they say P off for another 3 months, you never know what they will say..


----------



## NickyT75

hey ladies :wave:

im loving the way lots of people have adopted the new way of referring to 'IT' :thumbup:

makes me smile every time I read a new post so thanks girls :friends: xx


----------



## NickyT75

I agree you could give the doctors a try babe :hug:

they prob won't take you very seriously im afraid... but you've got nothing to lose by trying have you?

mine reluctantly agreed to do blood tests (which I have't actually been for yet) but she said they won't do anything else until it's been a full year :(

Im on cycle #10 now so not much longer until I can start getting some help xx


----------



## Sambatiki

Nat - Thanks! xxx

Nicky - I suppose if I did pop in they will atleast acknowledge that we are trying! 
Glad you are enjoying the lack of the w***h word!!! Its fun!!


----------



## NickyT75

Yeah you've got nothing to lose by mentioning it to them sweetie xx


----------



## Sambatiki

Thats what I thought!! Im going to give it this cycle though before I see the GP!!!


----------



## NatalieW

Good... we'll make the appointment for you if you don't!

I'm watching masterchef and someone served boiled carrots then the taster found one half eaten carrot on the plate... I nearly wet myself!


----------



## Reedy

NatalieW said:


> I'm watching masterchef and someone served boiled carrots then the taster found one half eaten carrot on the plate... I nearly wet myself!

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:

I love Masterchef forgot it was on :dohh: x How are you Nat? x


----------



## Sambatiki

:rofl: :rofl: @ Masterchef!! Oooops!


----------



## Poshie

Morning girls. I'm sorry the EVIL OLD HAG FACED BIATCH has got you buffy and samba. :( I would really appreciate it if you could keep her distracted for a while. 

Sorry, wasn't able to be around much yesterday as work got in the way. Ended up at an incredibly boring waste of time meeting late morning and all afternoon.


----------



## Sambatiki

Poshie - RUBBISH!!! I'll keep her entertained for you! 

I must say attendance from us all was PANTS yesterday!!!


----------



## Poshie

Yeah, looks like we're not as BAW as normal. Although, I say I am still BAW, just BusyBoredAtWork!

Thanks for keeping the old hag out the way, it is much appreciated, it really is. :D


----------



## Sambatiki

Your welcome!! 

Do you think BNB has gone quiet in general??


----------



## Poshie

Yes I would say it has quietened down. I wonder what the official stats are on that? 
Still, I should be around more today so hopefully we can keep it ticking over eh :D


----------



## LeaArr

Morning.


----------



## Sambatiki

Morning lea!!! 

Your up early!! Is it 5am there?? 

Poshie - Glad youve noticed to even the TTC boards are quiet!


----------



## NickyT75

Morning ladies :wave: x


----------



## LeaArr

4 am. Bean wakes me up at 3 am pretty much every night now. Sometimes I can get back to sleep, sometimes I can't.


----------



## LeaArr

NickyT75 said:


> Morning ladies :wave: x

:hi:


----------



## Poshie

Morning Nicky and Lea :D

How are you both today? Ickle bean waking you up already Lea!? Still, I guess you don't mind eh? Has it sunk in yet?


----------



## LeaArr

I was hoping for a few more months of sleeping through the night :rofl: I don't mind in the slightest. Do you think they will mind me sleeping at my desk today?
Other than being wide awake at 4 am, I'm good. How are you this fine day?


----------



## Sambatiki

Lea - Think you need to inform beanie that the sleeping routinue needs to be changed :hug:

Morning Nicky :wave:


----------



## Poshie

I'm good thanks Lea. Just praying that our last night bd is a successful one. Lots of :dust: required for me this cycle! 

Nahhh I'm sure work will understand you need to sleep, be it at work or otherwise!


----------



## LeaArr

Sambatiki said:


> Lea - Think you need to inform beanie that the sleeping routinue needs to be changed :hug:
> 
> Morning Nicky :wave:

Now that it's been happening for more than a week now, I think I would worry if Beanie didn't wake me up. I would much prefer to be able to go back to sleep though :)


----------



## LeaArr

Poshie said:


> I'm good thanks Lea. Just praying that our last night bd is a successful one. Lots of :dust: required for me this cycle!
> 
> Nahhh I'm sure work will understand you need to sleep, be it at work or otherwise!

Then lots of :dust: you shall get!


----------



## buffycat

kerry....every day! i am impressed!

morning peeps by the way....big day for the US today.....


----------



## LeaArr

ugh. Big day for the US indeed. Too much media, too much hype. It makes me tired.


----------



## Sambatiki

hiya buffy!!

Nice to see ya!! xxx


----------



## Poshie

Hey buffy, how are you doing? Yes, it's a big day in the US. I heard on the news that Mr & Mrs O are attending 10 balls today!


----------



## Sambatiki

Hasnt he got a country to run??? :rofl:


----------



## Poshie

It's tough at the top Samba, it's tough at the top!


----------



## buffycat

back in a bit....need to go and get lunch from the town centre......


----------



## Sambatiki

what you having buffy?


----------



## buffycat

being extra piggy today......low fat crisps....M&S Cheese & Celery sandwich and a McDonalds Strawberry milkshake

nb......did you know the US version of the maccy d's milkshake is sooo much nicer?!


----------



## Reedy

Hi everyone just popping on quick x 
Hope evryone is well x 

Lea- baby Arr's EDD is my birthday :happydance:


----------



## LeaArr

:happydance: and only 5 days after mine :happydance:


----------



## LeaArr

I guess I'm off to work now. See y'all in about an hour.


----------



## toffee87

Oooh I've not posted in this thread before. I thought it was for ladies actually going to ttc soon? 



Hi BTW :)


----------



## Chris77

Afternoon ladies :hi:

3 day weekends ROCK! I think 5 day work weeks should be banned!


----------



## Chris77

broody21 said:


> Oooh I've not posted in this thread before. I thought it was for ladies actually going to ttc soon?
> 
> 
> 
> Hi BTW :)

Morning! :hi: Broody, Samba started the BAW thread when we were all WTTC....now that we've all moved to TTC...we just decided to keep our thread in WTTC.


----------



## Sambatiki

Hi chris!!! :wave:

Buffy - I havent had US Maccies but did go to a US Diner in san fran...... The milkshakes....... Orgasmic :rofl:

Hi Broody!!! We're a mixed bag here!! :rofl: WTT, TTC preggers.... Its for everyone!! 

Welcome to bored at work!!


----------



## Poshie

Well back from lunch. Bloody exchange rate is beyond shite. Trust us to pick the worst time to go on holiday (in terms of currency value). I mean, we haven't been on holiday for 3 years and only then in the 16 years we've been together - we plan a big one and look what happens!

Anyway, hello Broody, welcome to BnB. As Samba says, I think most of us are ttc, some pg and otothers WTT.


----------



## Sambatiki

poshie - What currency are you taking?? 

https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-to-conceive/91679-sambas-strange-thought-day.html

Can anyone help me with this question?


----------



## buffycat

hi Chris! :wave:


----------



## Chris77

Sorry Samba, my nips don't get hard when I sneeze but I do sometimes pee a little. :blush:


----------



## Chris77

Hiya Buffy! :hi:


----------



## LeaArr

Chris - that seems so random if you haven't seen the other thread :rofl:


----------



## Chris77

LeaArr said:


> Chris - that seems so random if you haven't seen the other thread :rofl:

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:

Queen of Random....oh look at the kitty........ :rofl:


----------



## LeaArr

wait a bird...look, that's shiny....a plane? :rofl:


----------



## Sambatiki

Chris77 said:


> Sorry Samba, my nips don't get hard when I sneeze but I do sometimes pee a little. :blush:

Surely it cant be just me!!!! :rofl:


----------



## Chris77

I don't know Samba....you're pretty unique my friend. :rofl:


----------



## LeaArr

I think righty might, but lefty's a little shy :rofl:

I honestly don't know what my nips do when I sneeze. I haven't taken any notice.


----------



## Sambatiki

Thanks!! You are a true friend!! Of all the words you could have picked that describes me best!! UNIQUE!!! :rofl:


----------



## Sambatiki

LeaArr said:


> I think righty might, but lefty's a little shy :rofl:
> 
> I honestly don't know what my nips do when I sneeze. I haven't taken any notice.

Sniff some pepper and let me know!!! :rofl:


----------



## Poshie

Sambatiki said:


> poshie - What currency are you taking??

US Dollars !


----------



## LeaArr

I'm jumping right on that. Next time I sneeze, I will report the results to you!


----------



## Chris77

Sambatiki said:


> LeaArr said:
> 
> 
> I think righty might, but lefty's a little shy :rofl:
> 
> I honestly don't know what my nips do when I sneeze. I haven't taken any notice.
> 
> Sniff some pepper and let me know!!! :rofl:Click to expand...

Samba next time I sneeze I will be sure to take notice of my nips! :rofl:


----------



## NickyT75

:saywhat: we are checking our nips for how hard they are when we sneeze?? :rofl:

Samba - you are awesome my friend! :friends: xx


----------



## Sambatiki

Nicky - Join in the fun!! https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-to-conceive/91679-sambas-strange-thought-day-2.html


----------



## Chris77

NickyT75 said:


> :saywhat: we are checking our nips for how hard they are when we sneeze?? :rofl:
> 
> Samba - you are awesome my friend! :friends: xx

Gives boredom a whole new meaning, eh? :rofl:


----------



## Sambatiki

However girls I think I have found the answer to the question!!! All it took was a little help from my BNB pals!!! :yipee:


----------



## Chris77

:yipee:


----------



## buffycat

i will also be reporting back....:rofl:

(hopefully i wont sneeze in the room where i am, as it is full of men....am in an IT live room full of techies....)!


----------



## Sambatiki

Thanks buffy!!! xxx :rofl:


----------



## Reedy

Kerry, you are so random I love it :rofl:

can I ask what on earth made you look at your nipples after you sneezed???

Will report back when I sneeze hopefully when I'm at home x 

Hi Broody, welcome to the madhouse (as you can see) :rofl:


----------



## Sambatiki

Reedy - I dunno??? I sneezed then noticed they where hard??? :rofl:

Ladies as usual its been emotional!!! Im signing off for now!! TTFN! xxx


----------



## Reedy

Bye Kerry x x x


----------



## Chris77

See ya later Samba! :wave:


----------



## Chris77

UGH! Today just really needs to end!


----------



## LeaArr

uh. yeah!


----------



## LeaArr

napping now :rofl: :sleep:


----------



## NatalieW

evening ladies...


----------



## LeaArr

howdy Nat. How are you?


----------



## NatalieW

I'm good... really shattered tho and it is only tuesday. I don't know how I'm going to stay up for battlestar tonight!!!

Hows you?


----------



## LeaArr

tired. I have been waking up at 3 am almost every morning for the past 1 1/2 weeks. Sometimes I can go back to sleep, sometimes I can't. Today, I couldn't.


----------



## Chris77

That's what I did during my lunch...thought it would improve my mood. It didn't. :rofl:


----------



## NatalieW

I was awake at 1am, 3am and 5am... toilet breaks!!! I go back to sleep as well but today I am so shattered.


----------



## Chris77

Hi Nat! :hi:


----------



## NatalieW

:hi: chris... you been using the force??


----------



## Chris77

I've been trying! :rofl:


----------



## Mrs Doddy

hey girls !!! just wanted to say hi on here to get to know you a bit better - haven't really posted on your journals as you all seem well into them and I don't really know what to say


----------



## Chris77

Hi :hi: Mrs Doddy!


----------



## Mrs Doddy

Hey Chris !!! 

You guys at work or at home ??? never know if you are just chatting !!!!


----------



## Chris77

I'm still at work. It's only 4:00 pm here. I leave for home in half an hour though. :happydance:


----------



## Mrs Doddy

Oh - I didn't even see that you were in the US - silly me !!!! what do you do ??


----------



## Chris77

I work in Human Resources and have a dual role, Administrative Assistant and Recruitment Coordinator.


----------



## Mrs Doddy

cool - I work for a letting agent as a property manager - its ok but very stressful, am looking forward to getting my BFP and going on maternity leave lol, how long have you been ttc if you dont mind me asking ??


----------



## Chris77

I don't mind you asking, and this is my 6th month TTC.


----------



## Mrs Doddy

here's some :dust: I hope that you get your :bfp: soon. 

I am actually really nervous now !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! more for my sanity than anything else, I am not the strongest person (mentally) and I want this sooo much I don't know hope I will cope if I get :bfn:s

Have you got any advice on staying sane lol


----------



## Chris77

You know, you really don't know how strong you are until you have to go through it. A year ago, I thought I'd be a total wreck at not getting a :bfp: by 6 months, but I'm not. As far as staying sane, I just try very hard to focus on the here and now. For example, I LOVE LOVE computer games (and alcohol) so I'm enjoying it all know as much as I can, for as long as I can, b/c I know once I'm preggers and a baby comes, my life will change forever.


----------



## LeaArr

Ah, I am already missing the beers. Enjoy em while you can! :rofl:


----------



## Mrs Doddy

thing is with me when I am on a high I am a hyper happy person and when I am on a low I find it really hard to bring myself up and be positive. I have bought a Clearblue fertility monitor and from all the good things i have heard about it then I hope it will work for us too. I just can't do the temp or CM charting - think I would drive myself insane - hoping the monitor will take the stress out of it !!!!


----------



## LeaArr

I was charting. Husband would joke that it was my hobby. I enjoyed it, some people find it to be a chore. I miss it to be honest.


----------



## Chris77

Mrs Doddy said:


> thing is with me when I am on a high I am a hyper happy person and when I am on a low I find it really hard to bring myself up and be positive.

That's why I'm on Prozac. :rofl:


----------



## Mrs Doddy

oh god this is soo hard waiting as it is - I need to snap out of it I am feeling crap because we are waiting and cannot see that 25 days is not actually that far away then the journey begins, about 4 people I know are pregnant at the moment, manager has just had her babu and 3 of the girls in the office are trying, I nearly cried when I found out that another of the girls is trying - the thoughts that ran through my head - what if they get pregnant before me I will be gutted. I really do need a slap 

Oh God and I haven't even started yet I going to be a wreck:hissy:


----------



## Mrs Doddy

LeaArr said:


> I was charting. Husband would joke that it was my hobby. I enjoyed it, some people find it to be a chore. I miss it to be honest.

lol - why aren't you charting now ??


----------



## LeaArr

Check the ticker :D


----------



## Mrs Doddy

sorry !!!! didn't see it - well thats a good reason if any eh !!! congratulations !!!


----------



## LeaArr

I figured it was a good reason :happydance:


----------



## golcarlilly

Morning all, how is everyone today?


----------



## Sambatiki

Morning tracy!! 

Hows tricks??? Im OK feeling naughty again!! :devil:


----------



## Chris77

Morning ladies :hi:
I'm at home still...got up too early. :rofl: So, I have some time to kill before I have to leave for work. 

To be continued in about an hour and a half when I get to work. :D


----------



## Sambatiki

Morning Chris!! :wave:


----------



## golcarlilly

man it is quiet in here today??? I am so pissed off at work I wanna scream!!! why is it not time to go home yet please?


----------



## Chris77

WOW! It IS really quiet in here today! Hi Tracy :hi: What's going on with work?


----------



## buffycat

afternoon....

well.....some good news (although not of the fabulous variety:hissy:)

had my appointment with my Rheumatologist this morning and they asked if i was pregnant yet......explained i had had a second miscarriage :cry: (and managed to keep the tears in) and that i am waiting to see the specialist......they've said that it might be down to my arthritis, so are going to speed some things up and start running the blood tests.....hence i had a blood test there and then! :wohoo:

i almost hugged them! just that glimmer of hope has really lifted me today.....! :happydance:


----------



## Poshie

Tis quiet chez BAW today.............*tumbleweed rolls on past*................

Here's my list of things to look foward to: Jimmy Carr tonight, weekend, last week at work, new hair do next weekend, 
:bfp: next Sunday shortly followed by holiday. :happydance:

EDIT: Hello Buffy, that's good news getting things moving with the blood test. Hope you get your :bfp: asap :happydance:


----------



## Chris77

Buffy, it's great you started to get some answers and that they started the testing right away! :hugs: 

Hi Poshie :hi:


----------



## Poshie

Chris77 said:


> Buffy, it's great you started to get some answers and that they started the testing right away! :hugs:
> 
> Hi Poshie :hi:

Hey babe, how goes it? :D


----------



## Chris77

It goes.... :rofl:


----------



## Poshie

:rofl: is good Chris :D

PS. Jimmy Carr is a comedian. Does some telly stuff but we're going to see his live stand up tonight at the theatre. :D


----------



## Chris77

Oh I love comedians!! Enjoy!


----------



## Poshie

I just had a nice phone call. From my DH to let me know that our travel agent lady has spoken to her manager and they've refunded a load more money off our holiday (for the cock up) and so we save £1200 in total. Oh I like phone calls like that :D

We bought a cheap underwater camcorder and it arrived yesterday. We hope to film some snorkelling expeditions.


----------



## Chris77

:yipee: Poshie...now you can take the money you saved and go shopping. :rofl:


----------



## Poshie

We also bought our US dollars today (crap exchange rate) but £600 for $802.


----------



## Chris77

Where are you going again? I forgot. :dohh:


----------



## Poshie

I am off to the place in my avatar - an island in the Maldives (Indian Ocean). Not this sunday, but next :D


----------



## Chris77

Awesome! Have fun! :D


----------



## Chris77

Poshie, are you on Facebook?


----------



## Poshie

Cheers, we intend to! Can't wait, soooo excited :happydance:

How's your morning going so far Chris?


----------



## buffycat

Poshie....i'm so envious....i loved the Maldives....we went to Vabbinfaru back in 2001....

so gorgeous....pure contentment...i remember that that was a time in my life where i can honestly say that i was truely happy......

all i have to do is close my eyes, and i can feel it all once again.....


----------



## Chris77

Poshie said:


> Cheers, we intend to! Can't wait, soooo excited :happydance:
> 
> How's your morning going so far Chris?

Ugh..very slow! :hissy:


----------



## Chris77

I need a good massage.......


----------



## Poshie

Chris - yep I am indeed on fb!

Buffy - so you enjoyed it too then - everyone that's been seems to have loved it, so that's a good thing. I've not heard of Vabbinfaru - did it get tsunami-ed do you know? I'll will check it out :)


----------



## Poshie

Ahh talking of massages, I am going to have one on my birthday which just so happens to be whilst we are on holiday. So down to the spa for that day :D


----------



## Chris77

Sounds great Poshie.....I will PM you with my name for FB.


----------



## buffycat

don't think they did get hit by the tsunami....just had a look and the website has brought back lots of lovely memories (including a wonderful massage incidentally!)

had to cancel my last massage due to work......ggrrr :growlmad:

hey Chris...has Obama made his mark yet ?


----------



## Poshie

I seem to remember Chris wasn't exactly ecstatic about Mr Obama's election if my memory serves me correctly!


----------



## Chris77

buffycat said:


> :
> 
> hey Chris...has Obama made his mark yet ?

Yeah, he was inaugurated yesterday. I've been doing mental cartwheels (insert sarcasm) :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Chris77

Poshie said:


> I seem to remember Chris wasn't exactly ecstatic about Mr Obama's election if my memory serves me correctly!

You are indeed correct. :rofl:


----------



## LeaArr

Ugh, I am tired of Obama already!


----------



## Chris77

Here Here! :rofl: 

Morning Lea :hi:


----------



## Poshie

Morning BAW-mummy-to-be :wave:


----------



## LeaArr

Mornin'


----------



## buffycat

my nextdor neighbour (who is from Texas) isn't happy about Obama either.....


----------



## Chris77

Well, what's done is done. All we can do now is hope and pray for the best. Don't have any choice in the matter. So, I must accept, hope for the best, and move on.


----------



## LeaArr

Chris77 said:


> Well, what's done is done. All we can do now is hope and pray for the best. Don't have any choice in the matter. So, I must accept, hope for the best, and move on.

But I don't wanna! :grr: :rofl:


----------



## Chris77

LeaArr said:


> Chris77 said:
> 
> 
> Well, what's done is done. All we can do now is hope and pray for the best. Don't have any choice in the matter. So, I must accept, hope for the best, and move on.
> 
> But I don't wanna! :grr: :rofl:Click to expand...

Neither do I!! :rofl: But it sounded good didn't it? :rofl:


----------



## Poshie

That's enough Obama/political talk ladies.......you know what happened last time we went down that road ;)

Now let's talk about babies..........LeaArr - beanie get you up early again today?


----------



## LeaArr

Woke up at 3, went straight back to sleep. Thank goodness!!


----------



## Chris77

Come on ladies, come join my mob in Mob Wars on FB. :gun: :gun:


----------



## NickyT75

Hi ladies :wave:

sorry im late :rofl: did i miss much? x


----------



## Chris77

Hi Nicky :hi:

Nah, you didn't miss much. :rofl:


----------



## Reedy

Evening ladies x 

How is everyone x 
Poshie - so jealous of your holiday :hissy: I want mine to hurry up x 

Lea - hope you & Bean are well huni x x x 

Buffy - fab news :happydance: hope you get your :bfp: soon x x x


----------



## LeaArr

Beanie and I appear to be co-exsisting quite nicely :)

I am FOR REALS going to do my 1st pregnancy vlog tonight. No excuses!!


----------



## Poshie

Morning ladies

LeeArr - what is a pg vlog?

Hey Reedy, hope you had a good day yesterday, BAW is much quieter without you :hugs:

Yes, 10 days til holiday and soooooo exciting. I'll enjoy that much more with our big discount too :D To make it complete, I'm praying for a miracle :bfp: on the morning of our holiday (13 dpo).

Sent you a friend request on FB Chris :D


----------



## golcarlilly

Morning girlies, 

Poshie - 10 days - that will fly by!!


----------



## Poshie

Hi Tracy, yes ,not long at all now :D

How's things with you? How's your beanie treating you?


----------



## golcarlilly

I am fine thanks hun, just a bit bloated and feel a bit sick on and off!


----------



## Poshie

My sis has really struggled with her sickness. I think I mentioned she had to go to the docs about it as she has lost about a stone and couldn't keep anything down. She has been prescribed some anti-sickness pils but she isn't getting on with them! She has good days and bad days now. Do you have sickness all day?


----------



## golcarlilly

I did have for about 6 weeks but mine was just severe nausea - I never actually threw up. Now it just comes on in waves, especially if I have just had a cup of tea and if I am really hungry! My sis in law had hyperemesis and she had to be hospitalised and given steroids and intravenous fluids! Hope your sis feels better v soon - how far along is she now?


----------



## Poshie

Sis is about 13 weeks now! Her EDD is 24 July (3 days before her birthday). Sounds like your sil had a really rough time, poor thing.


----------



## Ella

Afternoon ladies! :hi:

Just joining the ill-whilst-pregnant debate.. My mum weighed less when she was full term with me than what she weighed before she was pregnant.. She was really sick!
xx


----------



## Chris77

Afternoon ladies :hi:


----------



## LeaArr

g'day

I am starting to get nausea. yuckers! :sick:

poshie - video blog


----------



## Chris77

Morning Lea :hi:

Sorry about the nauseau. :hugs:


----------



## golcarlilly

Hi Ella, Lea and Chris -- OOh lea you are getting technical - video blog!!


----------



## LeaArr

Chris77 said:


> Morning Lea :hi:
> 
> Sorry about the nauseau. :hugs:

I'm not, for now. it's reassuring :)


----------



## Chris77

LeaArr said:


> Chris77 said:
> 
> 
> Morning Lea :hi:
> 
> Sorry about the nauseau. :hugs:
> 
> I'm not, for now. it's reassuring :)Click to expand...

I can imagine.


----------



## golcarlilly

still quiet on here girls - what you all up to? I am so baw today I only have the post to do then thats me done for the day and its only 2pm!!! 

going to the library on my way home tonight to borrow some pg books


----------



## LeaArr

golcarlilly said:


> Hi Ella, Lea and Chris -- OOh lea you are getting technical - video blog!!

I was thinking it would be the easiest way to keep my mom up to speed with everything as she is on the west coast and can't be here during this. I was going to film last night, but I ended up just staring at the camera blankly :rofl:


----------



## golcarlilly

I am sure you will have more to say as your pg progresses hun :hugs:


----------



## LeaArr

I have loads to say, I just don't know where to begin.


----------



## golcarlilly

Does you mum know you are pg yet?


----------



## LeaArr

Oh yeah. I called her the morning I got my :bfp:


----------



## golcarlilly

How far away is she from you?


----------



## buffycat

hello....:wave:

sorry....work manic....just managed to have my lunch too.....

re morning sickness though....have you tried ginger, cystalised or tea?


----------



## golcarlilly

Hiya Buffy :wave:


----------



## LeaArr

She's about 1100kms away.


----------



## Poshie

Hello all :)

Buffycat - thanks for the ginger tip, I shall pass it on to my sister .

Had plumber man round at lunchtime to fix our leaking radiators and toilet. He's great because he's cheap but conscientious and a nice bloke. 

Soo excited tonight as Lost is back (it aired in the US last night) it's my favourite show. If anyone's seen it, please don't tell me anything!


----------



## golcarlilly

which series is it?


----------



## Ella

Hi Tracy! :hi:

Hows bean doing? :)
xx


----------



## golcarlilly

fine thanks hun - how are you?


----------



## Ella

I'm good thanks! :)

Fed up of losing on Yahoo! Games though, haha
xx


----------



## golcarlilly

Never played on them? Have you not found any more work?


----------



## Ella

Nope.. But had a telephone interview with HSBC yesterday and they said I'll hear within 2-3 working days if I've got it or not so fingers x'd!
xx


----------



## LeaArr

i'll have my fingies crossed for you Ella!!


----------



## Ella

If I've got a face to face interview or not, I meant!
xx


----------



## golcarlilly

Best of luck with the interview x


----------



## Chris77

Back from a meeting. Oh joy. :rofl:


----------



## golcarlilly

Hi again Chris - was it boring?


----------



## golcarlilly

I am eating sherbert fruits - yum!


----------



## Chris77

golcarlilly said:


> Hi again Chris - was it boring?

Very! :sleep: And I had to pee through half of it. :rofl:


----------



## buffycat

man oh man....

wish work wouldn't expect me to do so much !


----------



## Poshie

golcarlilly said:


> which series is it?

Series 5. Can't believe this is the fifth year already! 

Hey Ella - best of luck with the HSBC possibliity :)


----------



## Poshie

Chris - you had to pee through half of it........so wait a minute............say the meeting was 2 hours, that means you pee'd for 1 WHOLE HOUR?! Good grief lady! ;) 

Tracy - sherbert fruits = yum. One of my faves :D


----------



## Ella

Thanks Poshie! :hugs:

How're you today?
xx


----------



## Chris77

Poshie said:


> Chris - you had to pee through half of it........so wait a minute............say the meeting was 2 hours, that means you pee'd for 1 WHOLE HOUR?! Good grief lady! ;)

It was a 90 minute meeting. And I have perfected bladder control. :winkwink: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Chris77

Hi Buffy & Ella :hi:


----------



## Ella

Hey Chris! :hi:

Jesus, I could never sit through a 90 minute meeting.. Barely managed my GCSEs! :rofl:

xx


----------



## Reedy

Hey everyone x 
work is boring me so thought I would pop on (in secret) & say hey x 

Poshie - How was Jimmy Carr good Last night???
I got to series 3 of Lost & got fed up with it x I'm too addicted to Ghost whipsperer @ the minute although have to wait till April 6th before I can see series 3 :hissy: (Love film rentals) 
I could do with downloading it from somwhere its on like series 4 in the US x

Hey Tracy & Lea hope you & you little beans are well x 

Ella - hope you get to face to face interview huni x 

Chris & Buffy - how are you?? x


----------



## Chris77

Hi Reedy :hi:

I'm okay, thanks. Glad you were able to pop by in secret to say hi. It's been so quiet around here lately! :cry:


----------



## buffycat

i'm in shock....take a look at the below....

https://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/wales/south_east/7845771.stm


----------



## Ella

Omg @ that, Buffy!

I don't know why people like that bother having kids.. Or why they're *allowed* to have kids for that matter!!!!! :grr:
xx


----------



## NatalieW

:hi: ladies...

Just got back from my internet safety training in London, I got on the Jubliee line first thing this morning and nearly cried because the space was so tight and bump is getting bigger!!!

A good tip for morning sickness is travel sickness bands!!


----------



## NatalieW

OMFG I am in double figures!!!


----------



## Ella

Congrats Nat! :hugs:

Nearly on the home stretch! How're you today?
xx


----------



## buffycat

hi Nat! :wave:

wow.....that means you only have 99 sleeps to go! how's the nursery coming along?

Ella....i'm in shock too......why people like that have children i do not know....:growlmad:


----------



## NatalieW

Evening Ella.... fingers crossed for your face to face interview!!!

I have a rumbly chest.. so start of a cough! And now have a headache from the stress of London. i don't know how people do it everyday!!!

What are you doing this evening?


----------



## LeaArr

OMFG Indeed. Won't be long before the first BAW baby is born!


----------



## NatalieW

:hi: buffy....

OOOOh NOOOOO don't put it in sleeps!!! ARGH...

Double bed is out... painting bathroom celieing on sat and will do nursery celing as well. It's going quite slow really.. I pursuaded DH to order the baby furniture in first week of feb so it can be delievered in Feb half term!

How are you buffy?

I don't want to click on the link, think i have seen enough of that today....


----------



## Ella

Eeeek. Thinking about London traffic gives me a headache! :rofl:

I'm not up to much tonight, OH is at work 'til 10.. New series of Skins starts tonight though, so definitely watching that!! :happydance:

How's buba this evening?
xx


----------



## NatalieW

:hi: Lea!


----------



## LeaArr

:hi:


----------



## Chris77

Hey Nat :hi:


----------



## NatalieW

:hi: chris.... So when are you moving to the UK? Considering who the new president it!!!


----------



## Mrs Doddy

Hi everyone :hi:


----------



## Chris77

:rofl::rofl:

We'll be staying in the US...... Maybe, just maybe, the man will keep his promises and actually be good for this country. We shall see. I won't hold my breath though. :rofl:


----------



## Mrs Doddy

I guess no one will know until he starts to make changes - hopefully for the good !!


----------



## Chris77

Hi Mrs. Doddy :hi:


----------



## LeaArr

I'm not holding my breath either. He promised everything to everyone. 

sorry, trying to stay positive! 

Sunshine lollipops and rainbows...:flower:

:rofl:


----------



## Mrs Doddy

Hi Chris :hi: 

How is everyone today ???


----------



## Chris77

Oh just peachy!! :rofl: How are you?


----------



## Mrs Doddy

Glad its nearly the weekend - on Sat H is going out on his motorbike and I am going for a facial, head and scalp massage and hair mask :happydance:


----------



## Chris77

sounds wonderful! Enjoy!

Just got out of another meeting. :dohh: 1 hour to go now! :happydance:


----------



## NickyT75

Hi girls :wave:

Hope you are all well? xx


----------



## Ella

Hi Nicky! :hi:

I'm all good thanks, how're you?
xx


----------



## Chris77

Hi Nicky :hi: Doing much better now, only 15 minutes until home time! :yipee:


----------



## Poshie

Chris77 said:


> :rofl::rofl:
> 
> We'll be staying in the US...... Maybe, just maybe, the man will keep his promises and actually be good for this country. We shall see. I won't hold my breath though. :rofl:

This is a good idea. I mean our alternative to Obama is errrr Gordon Brown, I mean I know which leader I'd rather have! 

Morning ladies :)

Well its a cold damp dark winter's day here down south. I had a lovely evening watching Lost (sooo glad to have it back). Great double episode to be getting on with.

Glad it's Friday, even if we are working tomorrow. One more weekend til you know what! ;)

How are we all today?


----------



## golcarlilly

Morning ladies How are we all today? I am super glad its Friday!


----------



## Drazic<3

Hello everyone, Just dropping by to send some love :D
:happydance:


----------



## Poshie

Hello Drazic, thanks for the love :D How are you doing?


----------



## golcarlilly

HELLOOOOOO (((((echoes in an empty room)))))))


----------



## Poshie

Hello, I was the first to post in here today and so far I have had no replies. However, I notice you have said a good morning :) Has been particularly quiet here of late don't you think Tracy? 

How is your day going? Much planned for the weekend?


----------



## Chris77

Good Afternoon ladies :hi:

It's FRIDAY! :wohoo: :wohoo:

Nothing planned for the weekend....getting my nails done and maybe going out to dinner. My brother is competing on Sunday, so I'll be anxiously awaiting the results!


----------



## golcarlilly

Hey poshie! it is quiet these days!

Chris - what is your bro competing in?


----------



## Chris77

Tracy, he's a powerlifter...he's competing in the IPA Jersey Challenge in New Jersey. :D There's pics and videos of him on my FB.


----------



## golcarlilly

I will have a look this weekend - is he hunky?


----------



## Chris77

the ladies seem to think so. :rofl:

I nickname him "Gigantor" :rofl: He's friggin HUGE!


----------



## golcarlilly

:rofl: sounds cool!!

I am very BAW today are you?


----------



## Poshie

Hi Chris :wave:

Getting your nails done? Seems like only a few days ago you last had your nails done! Good luck to your brother with his competition :D


----------



## Chris77

I actually have a little bit of work today and I do emphasize the word "little" :rofl: 

But basically, yes, I'm really BAW. 

How's bubs doing?


----------



## golcarlilly

Fine thanks, my tiredness is going off a bit now, I am managing to stay up till 10 now instead of 9pm LOL


----------



## Chris77

Poshie said:


> Hi Chris :wave:
> 
> Getting your nails done? Seems like only a few days ago you last had your nails done! Good luck to your brother with his competition :D

Yup, but it's been 2 weeks! Time is flying!


----------



## LeaArr

Was that really 2 weeks ago!? Holy I am really loosing my sense of time!

Morning :hi:


----------



## Poshie

Hi Lea how are you today?

2 weeks seems to fly in some situations, yet drag like hell in the 2ww! ;)


----------



## Chris77

Hi Lea :hi:

Yes, they totally drag like hell in the 2ww!


----------



## Chris77

OMG! I have THE MOST ANNOYING GUY EVER in my office right now filling out his new hire paperwork. :grr: He can't leave quick enough! :grr: :grr:


----------



## Poshie

So tell us, what's so annoying about this particular bloke then Chris?


----------



## Chris77

Ugh..he's obnoxious, LOUD...keeps talking to himself....complaining.. :ninja:


----------



## LeaArr

Time is going so fast in some respects, but waiting for the first 12 weeks to be up seems to be taking FOREVER! it has only been one week, I still have 6 weeks and 4 days til I can relax a bit!


----------



## Poshie

Ahh right ...... one of those! Has he left yet? If not, I hope he shifts out your way as soon as hun ;)


----------



## LeaArr

Chris77 said:


> Ugh..he's obnoxious, LOUD...keeps talking to himself....complaining.. :ninja:

I work with a few people like that. There is one that I just full on ignore now :rofl:


----------



## Chris77

And he keeps asking the most ridiculous questions....then talks himself through the rest of the questions on the form. OMG! :grr:


----------



## Chris77

The pain in the ass is still here...will be for awhile too at this rate!!


----------



## Poshie

I have 45 mins left til home time and have done not alot today at work. I have however remembered my boss wants my fee projection forecast on Monday, so I've done that.

Working tomorrow 8.30am - 1pm, then DH has a couple of mates coming down to stay Sat night. They are going to take us both out for a meal apparently. 

Other that, my dog is going over her mate's whlist we are at work tomorrow. I will be doing housework and chilling the rest of the time. Soon be Monday again and my final week at work before .........yep you guessed it!


----------



## Chris77

Oh Posh, that sucks you have to work on Saturday! :growlmad:


----------



## Poshie

Yes it does make for a long week Chris, I must admit. I only do it though because it's to help DH out. I wouldn't do it otherwise. It's surprising how much shorter the weekend feels when I do a Sat morn.


----------



## Chris77

and in 9 days you'll be on VACATION! :wohoo:


----------



## LeaArr

Where is everyone! How did this thread become so quiet!?


----------



## Ella

I'm here now!!!

:happydance::happydance::happydance:

Let's liven up this thread again! :yipee:

How was everyone's weekend?
xx


----------



## golcarlilly

Afternoon ladies, is anyone here today? 

hope everyone had a nice weekend and is glad to be back at work :rofl:


----------



## Chris77

Hi Tracy :hi:

I'm here...just got to work. How are you doing?


----------



## golcarlilly

I am fine thanks hun, and you?


----------



## Chris77

I'm doing okay thanks. Very tired this morning. :sleep:


----------



## LeaArr

Yay work. Maybe I can get away with sleeping with my eyes open again today :rofl:


----------



## Chris77

Morning Lea :hi:


----------



## Poshie

Ladies hello :) 

I'm late on here as I've been at a meeting all morning :( How are we all?
I'm doing okay, had a nice weekend not doing much. Had my first birthday card come through from Grandma today, with a cheque which was nice. She sent it early as I won't be here for the actual day - yes you guessed it, I'll be slumming it somewhere or other ;)

Other than that, it's Monday and one step closer to Sunday! :happydance:


----------



## golcarlilly

Hi Lea and Poshie :wave: 

Poshie - not long to go now - all packed?


----------



## Poshie

Yes we are pretty much packed Tracy. Just a few pairs of socks and pants to throw in and that's it. Just the one case between us, so that's good. Will be taking entertainment for the flight and some reading material. Got one of those neck pillows each too. 

How are you doing today?


----------



## Chris77

Hi Poshie :hi:


----------



## Sambatiki

Hi Ladies!! 

Its taken almost all day to get around the journos!! :rofl:


----------



## LeaArr

I know all about that. I do read all of them, but I mostly lurk. :rofl:


----------



## Poshie

Yeah it takes an AGE to do the journal thing I found....that's why I don't do all of them anymore! I just couldn't keep up. 

Back in the office with only 15 mins left til home. Going home to walk the dog then I have the pleasure (not) of food shopping - great :shock:


----------



## Sambatiki

I just feel guilty if dont get around everyone esp when ppl take the time out to post to me iygwim.

Poshie - The food shop is the highlight of the month for me :rofl:


----------



## Chris77

Oh fuck a duck...we're getting 8-12 inches of snow Tuesday night into Wednesday. :grr:

SNOW DAY! :wohoo:

Hiya Kerry! :hi:


----------



## Chris77

Oh, I can't belive I forgot to mention this. :dohh:

My brother kicked ass at his competition yesterday! He squatted 680, benched 465 and deadlifted 610 for a total of 1755! :wohoo:


----------



## Poshie

Hey Chris, that's fab news on your brother's competition! Well done him :happydance:

I have a favour to ask girls (if you are around!).....if you get the chance, please could you look at my last post in my journal and let me have your advice. Thanks everso. :hugs:


----------



## Chris77

Will have a look now Poshie!


----------



## Chris77

Poshie, I responded hun. :hugs:

You could be having a long LH surge...that happened to me once. OPK's also stay positive when you're preggers so that can be a good sign! :D


----------



## Chris77

Lea & Poshie (and Kerry and Nicky and Tracy and Reedy)

Go join my mob in Mob Wars on FB. I'm getting KILLED because the size of my mob is too small and everyone keeps attacking me. :grr: :grr: I need help!! :rofl: :rofl:

I've sent invites... The game is alot of fun...and quite addicting! :D


----------



## Poshie

Sorry Chris, only just seen your post above! I will ahave a look some time, thanks :)

Well it's Tuesday and the week will soon be over! ;) I'm in the office today, but busy so on and off here. Out of the office all day tomorrow, so won't be on til the evening.

Not alot to report - weather sunny and frosty...


----------



## baby.love

Hey hey my lovelies how are we all? thought i'd poke my head in and see you all :)

Things are getting so much better this end, 

Ethans school are pushing for funding to help with his speech delay and any other problems he has (adhd) so thats fab :happydance:
Whats the news over this end then? xx


----------



## golcarlilly

morning ladies 

Poshie stop reminding us that you will be sunning yourself, drinking cocktails and dancing the night away this time next week please!! :rofl:

Hi leah glad things are good with you :hugs:


----------



## Chris77

Afternoon ladies :hi:


----------



## Chris77

So quiet in here lately. :cry: Would anyone think me odd if I start talking to myself? :rofl:


----------



## LeaArr

Sure will, but we already knew you were odd :rofl:


----------



## Chris77

:rofl::rofl:

Morning Lea, how are you and bean today?


----------



## LeaArr

I am tired and cranky :rofl: I want to go back to bed. Screw work!


----------



## golcarlilly

Hi Chris :wave: please don't talk to yourself I am here :rofl:


----------



## Chris77

Oh good *phew* :rofl:


----------



## golcarlilly

I can't believe just how quiet it has gotten on here these days!


----------



## Chris77

Me neither!


----------



## Poshie

Tis a bit on the tumbleweed side here isn't it. I must admit though, I am spending more time in the journals than I used to and it takes so long just to do that! We have lost Reedy during the day and Samba isn't around today...thinking about it, neither's Nicky! So yes, bit quiet girls.


----------



## Chris77

DH and I were watching World's Dumbest Criminals last night. :rofl: 
This one guy was trying to hold up a store and the woman behind the counter says, "I'm on the phone with someone right now." :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## golcarlilly

I have to confess I am not great at keeping up with the journals :blush: I do try but it takes so long!!


----------



## Chris77

It does take awhile...I try to visit everyone at least every other day.


----------



## LeaArr

Chris77 said:


> It does take awhile...I try to visit everyone at least every other day.

Me too, but I'm mostly a lurker. I rarely make comments. I am like the breeze, you know I'm there even if you can't see me :rofl:


----------



## Chris77

:rofl:


----------



## Chris77

Lea, the 2010 Olympic Games are coming to Canada again :happydance:


----------



## LeaArr

Yup, that has been shenanigans here since they announced it. They are building a new highway specifically for it. How's that for nutters. :rofl:


----------



## Chris77

Wow! It'll bring alot of income to Canada though.


----------



## LeaArr

It'll bring a lot of income to British Columbia :)


----------



## Chris77

:wohoo:


----------



## Chris77

I'm peeing alot. :grr:


----------



## LeaArr

well, stop drinking a lot then :rofl:


----------



## Chris77

:rofl::rofl:


----------



## NickyT75

Hiya ladies :) x


----------



## Chris77

Hi Nicky :hi:


----------



## Ella

Afternoon ladies. :hi:

How're you all today?
xx


----------



## Chris77

Hi Ella :hi: Doing well thanks. How are you?


----------



## Reedy

Chris77 said:


> I'm peeing alot. :grr:


mmmmm peeing a lot & CD23 :winkwink:


----------



## Chris77

:rofl: Reedy...yeah but I always pee alot. :rofl: And I have no idea if I'm pre or post ovulation. :dohh: Stupid body of mine. :grr:


----------



## Chris77

Someone in my office is eating french fries from the cafeteria and they smell soooooooooooooooooooo good! I think I'm going to have to get some now. :munch: So much for my healthy choice lunch. :rofl:


----------



## LeaArr

I'm not going to knock you for eating some fries. I ate a big bag of M&M's over the morning and afternoon yesterday :rofl:


----------



## Chris77

I got me some greasy french fries now. :happydance: 

I have to keep my sexy super model figure! :winkwink:


----------



## Poshie

Hello Ella, LeaArr and Nicky :)

Chris - chips smell lush, I don't know what it is particularly about them but they are just lovely. I mean I love eating them too which isn't so good of course. But hey, now and again doesn't hurt.

I'm off home now ladies, but will be tuning in later from home.

Have a good rest of the day :D


----------



## Chris77

LeaArr said:


> I'm not going to knock you for eating some fries. I ate a big bag of M&M's over the morning and afternoon yesterday :rofl:

:rofl:


----------



## Chris77

Question: If you get up immediately after :sex: and it all drips out of you....do you think there's still a sufficient amount of :spermy:'s in there to do the job??


----------



## NatalieW

:hi: ladies...


----------



## Chris77

Hi Nat :hi:


----------



## NatalieW

How are things chris?


----------



## Chris77

They're okay thanks...trying to figure out what's going on with my body. I had no O pain this month, which I ALWAYS have so I have no idea what's going on...got a slightly positive opk at the beginning of last week...but still having ewcm and SOME pain in my ovaries but absolutely nothing compared to how they usually are...so I'm utterly confused this cycle and completely hating my body.

How are you and bump?


----------



## NatalieW

sounds very very weird... do you think that you have Ov'd or not? and you def Ov'd previously... bodies plays tricks on minds!!!

Bump and I are fine. Two months 4 weeks until maternity leave starts!!! She's a right old fidget pants at the moment.


----------



## Chris77

Nat, I have no idea! :shrug: Maybe what I was feeling all along were my cysts and maybe for whatever reason my body decided to play nice and not give me any cysts. :shrug: I'll start temping next cycle...if this isn't The One.

Maternity leave oh how exciting! :happydance: I can't believe how fast your pregnancy is going!! :shock:


----------



## NatalieW

Well you should see the bump. People did upset me yesterday tho, They kept on saying how large I am... which gets to me, my weight is a sensitive issue...


----------



## Chris77

I'll have to see a bump pic of you Nat. I'm sorry people are upsetting you. :hugs: Weight is a sensitive area for me as well. :hugs: I'm sure you look absolutely beautiful! :hugs:


----------



## NickyT75

Hi Nat

Chris - re the question on the lastpage....

Its quite possible for there to be enough :spermy: to do the job but I still reckon you shouldn't stand up immediately - just to be on the safe side

Its better to give them a bit more time to swim up before they get flushed down the loo IYKWIM? :rofl:

coz you aint gonna get preg if all the :spermy: have been flushed away are you? lol xx


----------



## Chris77

Nicky, very true. However, I had no choice in the matter last night as dinner was burning. :rofl: :rofl: 

But I think it's all a moot point anyway because I don't think I'm ovulating this cycle. :rofl:


----------



## NatalieW

:hi: nicky....


----------



## Chris77

I have a gynecologist appt on Thursday @ 2:15. Oh joy!


----------



## LeaArr

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-first-trimester/94230-been-away-while-update-omg-he-fine.html


----------



## Chris77

NOBODY IS HERE! :shock: Oh my, this isn't good. :nope:

I don't even know why I'm here....there's 4 inches on the ground and it's not going to stop snowing until 10 pm tonight, and yet, I came to work. :dohh:


----------



## angel80

Afternoon ladies, 

Anyone about ?


----------



## Chris77

Hi Angel :hi:


----------



## angel80

Hiya Chris

Hows you ?


----------



## Chris77

I'm well thanks, How are you?


----------



## LeaArr

Mornin Chris


----------



## Chris77

Morning Lea :hi: How you be?


----------



## LeaArr

I be depressed. Hormones are getting to me and I had a very vivid dream last night that I lost Beanie. Scared the wits outta me.

How you be?


----------



## golcarlilly

Hi girls, I see it has gotten a bit busier on here!! I saw docs post this morning - great news eh?!!


----------



## Chris77

Aww Lea, that sucks honey. I'm sorry. :hugs: I can imagine how scary that was. :hugs: 

I be good...kicking myself for coming in to work today during a snow storm but.....oh well......


----------



## angel80

Hi ladies, 

Yeah i am good thanks..
Just getting all broody, working on these baby photos..


----------



## LeaArr

I know the "should I go to work" debate with snowstorms. We have been pretty lucky with weather here. It's been close to or slightly above freezing for a few days now. It's supposed to last for a few more days. 


Afternoon Tracy - Yes, I am so happy for her. she deserves this so much!


----------



## Chris77

Hi Tracy :hi: Yeah, I saw Doc's post too. Great news! :happydance:


----------



## Chris77

angel80 said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Yeah i am good thanks..
> Just getting all broody, working on these baby photos..

:hugs::hug:


----------



## buffycat

Chris....you have snow?????

i am sooo envious!

sorry i've not been around.....work is, well, i don't think any word can actually describe it...

saturday - spent most of it onn the phone
sunday - slept in the morning, shopped in the afternoon, and then had to get towed home as DH kerbed the tyre on the car :growlmad: lilely to cost about £500
Monday - in at 7am, finished at 8pm
Tuesday - on phone at 4am for hour and half, in work at 6:45, finished at 7pm
Wednesday (so far) in at7am......

roll on Sunday, when all of this madness is over......

have i missed any exciting news?!!


----------



## angel80

Anyone wanna see my latest award winning photo?


----------



## Chris77

Hi Buffy :hi: I missed you! :hugs: Wow, you've been really busy! You need a vacation.

Angel, yes I would love to see the winning photo.


----------



## angel80

https://www.flickr.com/photos/kellyseyephotography/3216391074/

Hope the link works...


----------



## LeaArr

very cute. thanks for sharing.


----------



## Chris77

OMG! That picture is beautiful!!


----------



## angel80

I am a photographer and my main work is babies.. This is one of my friend little boy who is going to feature in my website and on my advertising.. Hes so cute...


----------



## Chris77

You do great work Angel!


----------



## angel80

Chris77 said:


> You do great work Angel!

Thank you


----------



## Chris77

OMG..I play Mob Wars on FB and some greedy mother f*er attacked me 5 times on Mob Wars and stole over $80,000 from me! :growlmad: :ninja:

I forgot to bank my money and it was stolen and his mob is too big for me to beat. :ninja:


----------



## Ella

Right, I am so getting involved in this Mob Wars app now, Chris! :gun:
xx


----------



## Chris77

:yipee: Ella, ...I sent you an invite! :ninja: :ninja:


----------



## Chris77

The s*t I do when I'm supposed to be working. :dohh: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Ella

Chris77 said:


> The s*t I do when I'm supposed to be working. :dohh: :rofl: :rofl:

:rofl: I joined your mob! :gun:
xx


----------



## Chris77

:wohoo: You the best Ella. Thank you for joining! :wohoo:

:ninja: :ninja:


----------



## Ella

Omg the energy takes forever to come back! Haha, it's quite good actually!
xx


----------



## Chris77

Yeah the energy takes a long time. :growlmad: It's so much fun though isn't it? Helps keep me sane here at work. :rofl:

You can form your character and can choose Bulletproof, Tycoon and Insomniac. Bulletproof makes you regain energy and health quicker while Tycoon makes you earn money quicker...not sure what Insomniac does though.


----------



## Ella

Keeps you awake? :rofl:
xx


----------



## Chris77

You can also use your favor points to ask the Godfather to regain your energy.


----------



## Ella

Oh awesome! I'm gonna be loving this!!
xx


----------



## Chris77

Ella said:


> Keeps you awake? :rofl:
> xx

Yup...that too! :rofl:


----------



## Chris77

My brother said the game sucked and that he's played much better mob games and yet he's on level 15 right now. :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Ella

:rofl: .. Men!
xx


----------



## golcarlilly

I joined your mob Chris but what do I do now?


----------



## Chris77

:wohoo: Thanks Tracy! :hugs:

Now you do jobs to gain income..you'll have to buy a gun and crow bar to do the first job. Also, own some of the city, like a villa, etc...it helps you earn income and makes you more powerful and more costly if someone wants to put a hit out on you. You can also click on the fight button to attack other mobs. But be careful, don't attack mobs that are bigger than yours unless you have tons of weapons.

Good luck and enjoy! :gun: :gun:

Any questions hun...just ask!


----------



## golcarlilly

I can't get on it at work Chris but will have another look tonight!


----------



## Chris77

Noone here!! :shock: :cry:


----------



## Reedy

wow BAW really is getting quiet x 
I'm at home today x booked the day off x Had a hospital appointment this morning for a check up on my scar x they said it was good news & the mole was benign so no reason for me to go back for anymore check ups x I did ask about why it had swelled up & he said i probably had an allergic reaction to the stitches but thanks to the antibiotics its gone down & all thats left is the scar, which is great x 

Just eating some supernoodles x yum x 
Hope everyones ok x x x


----------



## Chris77

Hi Reedy! Oh thank God.....someone else is here....I was going to start talking to myself soon. :rofl:

Glad all went well with your appt! And :happydance: for the day off! T minus 5 hours and counting until my violation.


----------



## LeaArr

Morning,

Reedy, glad your appointment went well :happydance:


----------



## Chris77

Morning Lea :hi:


----------



## golcarlilly

Hi girls, Reedy glad your mole is fine, I am sure the scar will soon disappear.


----------



## Chris77

I actually have a bit of work to do, but with my appt. this afternoon, I can't concentrate! :dohh:


----------



## golcarlilly

Are you going for a cervical smear Chris? I hate those!!


----------



## Chris77

Yeah I am. :dohh: I'm also going to talk to her about my irregular cycles as it relates to TTC, etc.


----------



## golcarlilly

Good luck hun :hugs: it is such a pain in the arse being irregular - bloody :witch:!!!


----------



## Chris77

Oh I know...I ovulate like every 6 weeks...such a pain in the friggin ass! :growlmad: So, I'm going to see if she recommends anything. I also have functional cysts so I don't know how that affects anything either...so will ask her about that too. I'll also ask her if she thinks I'm ovulating right now...as I'm confused about if it happened last week or currently happening. 

And while she's down there I'll ask her if she sees any :spermy:'s if she can kindly guide them in the right direction. :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## golcarlilly

:rofl: 

What time is your appt?


----------



## Chris77

2:15, it's 10:42 am now


----------



## golcarlilly

Hey look on the bright side - you get to leave work early!! :happydance:


----------



## Chris77

Nope, I'm coming back. :rofl: :rofl: But, by the time I get back to the office, there will probably only be about 30 minutes left. :rofl:


----------



## Poshie

Hey girsl. Sorry, I've only managed intermittent posts today and they've all be in my journal so far. I promise to check in again later though to post in other people's journals and catch up on here! :D

Edit: Lots of luck with your appt today Chris. I look forward to hearing how that goes........:hugs:


----------



## Chris77

Hi Poshie :hi:


----------



## golcarlilly

Hiya Poshie I bet you are bursting with excitement now eh? 

Chris - that is pants can't you just say your doc was running late?


----------



## Chris77

Tracy, yeah I can....might consider doing that. :rofl:


----------



## Chris77

Ugh! SIL invited us over on Sunday to watch the Super Bowl. Oh lucky me! Maybe I can play sick. :rofl: 2 of my most favorite things, SIL and football! :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## NatalieW

Hey Chris, how was the appointment?


----------



## LeaArr

Chris77 said:


> Ugh! SIL invited us over on Sunday to watch the Super Bowl. Oh lucky me! Maybe I can play sick. :rofl: 2 of my most favorite things, SIL and football! :rofl: :rofl:

I know exactly what you mean. There is a Arr Family meeting on Feb 7 as my BIL is getting married and no one knows what's going on. I am praying my SIL is not going to be there!


----------



## Chris77

NatalieW said:


> Hey Chris, how was the appointment?

Hi Nat :hi:

Appt went well....she said b/c of my irregular cycles it'll take me longer to conceive but to keep using the opk's and to start temping. She said that only 50% of women with completely normal cycles get pregnant within 6 months, so it's not surprising to her that I'm not preggers yet. She also set me up for bloods on CD 3 and 22 for next cycle (if I don't get my :bfp: this cycle) and an ultrasound. She also gave me a script for prenatals.

She also thought my cycles to be very strange...they confused even her! :rofl: I was asking her when to start counting as CD1 and she said the first day I see any blood...I told her I spot for 5 days and then get a full blown period for 2 days. That confused her so she told me to just basically pick a day for my CD1 :rofl: And that when I go in for bloods she'll be able to tell if my dates are wrong.


----------



## Poshie

Sorry ladies, it's been a poor turnout by me here this week!

Chris, glad the appt went well and you managed to confuse a professional with your cycles! :rofl:

Sounds like you have the ball rolling now and hopefully a bfp won't be far away for you hun :hugs:


----------



## Chris77

Thanks hun :hugs:

Well, one thing the doctor said is that every time she has, "the bloods" discussion with a patient, she (the patient) ends up getting a :bfp: and doesn't need it anymore. :rofl: So, let's keep our fingers crossed! :D


----------



## LeaArr

That sounds promising. I guess it tells the eggies that you mean business now!


----------



## Chris77

That's right no more fooling around now eggies :gun: :gun: This is serious shit here, so get your acts together! :ninja:


----------



## NatalieW

Excellent news Chris.... :happydance:


----------



## Chris77

I can't believe you're in your 3rd Tri already! Holy Crap! :shock:


----------



## LeaArr

Holy crap indeed. Where did the time go!


----------



## NatalieW

:rofl: I don't know where the time went either!!!


----------



## buffycat

evening.......!

sorry i've been a bit awol recently....work is mad....in fact, i am still here...likely to be here until gone midnight tooo....:hissy:

at least work buy the food though.....even if it is all junk....

just had a subway followed by ben and jerry's.......

how are you all?


----------



## NickyT75

Chris77 said:


> Thanks hun :hugs:
> 
> Well, one thing the doctor said is that every time she has, "the bloods" discussion with a patient, she (the patient) ends up getting a :bfp: and doesn't need it anymore. :rofl: So, let's keep our fingers crossed! :D

:rofl: yeah

Maybe it has something to do with feeling as though we are finally being taken seriously by our doctors when they agree to do the tests? :shrug:

We more than likely get ourselves so frustrated up this point that we actually delay Ov etc...? without realising it? :dohh: so once the tests are ordered, it means we can stop stressing a bit coz we know for a fact something practical is being done to help us?? 

Maybe even just this little peace of mind is all we need to get things moving on their own? :shrug: stranger things have happened hey?

Well I hope your Doc is right & this brings you luck too babe :friends: xx


----------



## NickyT75

Buffy - :hug: can't believe you are still at work on a saturday night :shock:

hope you're not over doing things hun? :friends: xx


----------



## Reedy

NickyT75 said:


> Chris77 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks hun :hugs:
> 
> Well, one thing the doctor said is that every time she has, "the bloods" discussion with a patient, she (the patient) ends up getting a :bfp: and doesn't need it anymore. :rofl: So, let's keep our fingers crossed! :D
> 
> :rofl: yeah
> 
> Maybe it has something to do with feeling as though we are finally being taken seriously by our doctors when they agree to do the tests? :shrug:
> 
> We more than likely get ourselves so frustrated up this point that we actually delay Ov etc...? without realising it? :dohh: so once the tests are ordered, it means we can stop stressing a bit coz we know for a fact something practical is being done to help us??
> 
> Maybe even just this little peace of mind is all we need to get things moving on their own? :shrug: stranger things have happened hey?
> 
> Well I hope your Doc is right & this brings you luck too babe :friends: xxClick to expand...

Isnt that what happened to Tracy (Colcarlilly) x

Hi girls sorry I've not been around much x by the time I've been round the journals its time for bed x 
I have been sneaking back on here though during work hours *Naughty me* but I cant keep away x 

We have had lots of snow again I will post a pic of my garden that I took this morning when I get home x 
there is one in my journal that I took at my mums yesterday lunch time x 

Hope everyones well x x x x


----------



## NatalieW

Snow day!!!


----------



## golcarlilly

Hi girls, yes reedy that is what happened to me, I had both tests then must have got pg almost immediately!! 

Loads of snow here today!!


----------



## Mrs Doddy

Hi Girls - I am officially bored at home - office is closed coz of the bad snow and am avoiding the ironing !!!!!


----------



## Reedy

Morning Mrs Doddy x
Lucky you being at home on a day like today x
I've had to come to work :hissy: x a 10 minute journey took me 40 minutes x


----------



## NatalieW

Mrs Doddy... I'm doing the ironing!!!!

a 40min journey.. don't leave it too late to go home Reedy, its going to have another snow shower this afternoon


----------



## golcarlilly

Lucky you, I am sat here watching the blizzard out my window and wondering if I will get home!!


----------



## Mrs Doddy

NatalieW - do you want to do mine lol 

I hope it doesn't snow too much I need to be in work tommorow


----------



## NatalieW

NOOOOO i don't want anymore ironing... DH normally does it, I'm really pants at it. My 15 year old sister is good at it!!


----------



## Reedy

NatalieW said:


> a 40min journey.. don't leave it too late to go home Reedy, its going to have another snow shower this afternoon

Unfortunatly Nat I can only go when my bosses tell me I can go otherwise I'll be leaving at 5.30pm as normal x :hissy:
Really dont want DH to go to work tonight x He'll leave our house at 5pm to get to work for 6pm, on a normal day the drive takes about 45 minutes so if he does go tonight then not sure what time he'll get there x


----------



## Chris77

Afternoon ladies :hi:


----------



## NatalieW

Morning Chris!!


----------



## Reedy

Hi Chris how are you? x x


----------



## Chris77

I'm okay thanks....just tired :sleep: I only had about 4.5 hours of sleep last night. :dohh: 

How are you?


----------



## NickyT75

Hiya Ladies :wave: x


----------



## NatalieW

hi nicky....

why only 4.5hrs sleep chris too much? :sex:


----------



## Mrs Doddy

Hi Chris 

how come you had no sleep ??? - if find listening to relaxing music helps me if I can't sleep


----------



## Chris77

DH and I didn't get home until around 11:00, he went straight to bed and starting snoring right away! :grr: So, I had to take Tylenol PM and wait for that to kick in, which unfortunately, wasn't until 1:30 am. :dohh:


----------



## NatalieW

Well second snow day but Sam's gone in!!! Not happy


----------



## golcarlilly

Morning girls, I am at work too, OH had to drive me in his car cos mine is buried under a 10 foot snowdrift!! He is not going in so will pick me up at home time.


----------



## NatalieW

Hi Tracey... hows the bump?


----------



## Reedy

Morning girls x 

Our roads here have turned to ice so everyone is having to be really careful x 
I left my car @ work last night & DH picked me up took us about 45 minutes to get home usually only takes 10 minutes x 
My best friend & Boss picked me up for work this morning so I walked down to the main road becasue my street was just sheer ice, & yes I did slip over :rofl: I was ok though just trying not to laugh :rofl:

Will attempt to drive my car home tonight hopefully it wont be too bad x 
Hope everyone is ok x

There are some snow pics in my journal x


----------



## golcarlilly

Morning Nat and Reedy, I am ok thanks Nat, no sign of a bump yet :( Hows you?

Reedy you sneak thought you weren't allowed on here at work LOL


----------



## NatalieW

OOOh is Reedy being naughty!!!! lol

I didn't get a bump til 21 weeks but this is my first baby and now I'm HUGE!!!

I'm good, don't want to do any work at home at moment!


----------



## golcarlilly

Have you posted any pics of your bump lately Nat?


----------



## Reedy

golcarlilly said:


> Reedy you sneak thought you weren't allowed on here at work LOL



:shhh: 
I pop on now & again when i can sneak on x


----------



## NatalieW

golcarlilly said:


> Have you posted any pics of your bump lately Nat?

No not yet... will do on sat!!


----------



## Chris77

Afternoon ladies :hi:


----------



## NatalieW

Morning Chris!!

How are you??


----------



## Chris77

I'm okay Nat, thanks. Just have this extremely annoying ringing in my ear! :grr:

How are you doing?


----------



## NatalieW

I'm good. Writing year 9 reports and watching Diagnosis Murder!!!

Do you think you have an ear infection?


----------



## Chris77

Nat, I don't think so. It's either because I'm weaning from my Prozac (taking it every other day instead of every day) or I'm preggers. :rofl: I googled ear ringing and found a few women who have had that the 1st trimester. :rofl: I'm forever the optimist. :rofl:


----------



## NatalieW

PMA! Thats the way we do it!!! :rofl:


----------



## LeaArr

pma ftw!!


----------



## Chris77

:rofl::rofl:


----------



## Chris77

Morning Lea :hi: How are we this morning?


----------



## NatalieW

I am so hungry at the moment!!!


----------



## golcarlilly

You are eating for two nat!! 

Hi Lea and Chris :wave:


----------



## LeaArr

:sick:


----------



## NatalieW

I am now... but i go through phases.. last one was at 22 weeks, now I'm nearly 28weeks...


----------



## NatalieW

LeArr - have you tried travel bands?


----------



## LeaArr

I was thinking about it, but it caused a stupid argument between Nick and I, so I am holding off for now.


----------



## NatalieW

They are the bees knees, really worked for me. Why did it end in an argument? If you don't mind me asking..


----------



## LeaArr

My husband is a jerk about some things. I don't even know how it began, but he's being a dick lately.


----------



## Chris77

Hi Tracy :hi:

Lea, sorry DH is being a dick. :ninja:


----------



## NatalieW

Maybe he is just worried about things. Men act funny when they can't speak their feelings!!!

I just found a pineapple chunks in the cupboard... now munching on that!!!


----------



## Chris77

NatalieW said:


> Maybe he is just worried about things. Men act funny when they can't speak their feelings!!!
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> Very true!


----------



## NatalieW

I do the same.. Sam know something is wrong i start stropping and not talking.


----------



## golcarlilly

NatalieW said:


> Maybe he is just worried about things. Men act funny when they can't speak their feelings!!!
> 
> I just found a pineapple chunks in the cupboard... now munching on that!!!

Hope you mean in a tin and not just one chunk :rofl:


----------



## Chris77

:rofl:


----------



## golcarlilly

Have you all dropped by Kerrys journo, she is taking a break :cry: hope she is ok!


----------



## NatalieW

Kerry is fine, spoke to her yesterday :)

I meant the whole tin... but how hungry I am I would just eat the chunk.. I probably end up like Chunk out of the Goonies!


----------



## Chris77

Yeah, I saw her journo yesterday. :cry: The break will do her good though. TTC become all consuming sometimes...which is why I usually tend to not be on here on the weekends....gives me a 2 day a week break from thinking about TTC....not that it's ever far from my mind. :rofl:


----------



## Chris77

NatalieW said:


> Kerry is fine, spoke to her yesterday :)
> 
> I meant the whole tin... but how hungry I am I would just eat the chunk.. I probably end up like Chunk out of the Goonies!

OMG! I LOVE the Goonies! I can recite the ENTIRE movie!!!!

"_And you Data..Data Data....use the back door from now on!"_ :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## NatalieW

I love that film too!!!


----------



## Chris77

"_"Brandon, if he's coming down with asthma I don't want him outside."

"He should be put in a plastic bubble."

"This is serious Brandon, that's not funny, he takes 1 step outside and you are in the deepest, the absolute deepest, the deepest...."

"SHIT Ma."

"I don't like that language, but that's exactly what you're going to be in!"

"What is that?"

"Oh shit what?"

"What is that? That is a mess, I want it cleaned up boys."

"Oh yeah, sure, sure, no problem, you got it."

"1 hour kids and I'll be back."

_


----------



## golcarlilly

Chris77 said:


> Yeah, I saw her journo yesterday. :cry: The break will do her good though. TTC become all consuming sometimes...which is why I usually tend to not be on here on the weekends....gives me a 2 day a week break from thinking about TTC....not that it's ever far from my mind. :rofl:

IKWYM I had to take a break when TTC too, it is just tooo much sometimes, hope she soon feels ready to come back


----------



## Chris77

Me too!!


----------



## NatalieW

:rofl: Chris you do make me laugh.... I am going to have to buy it now!!!


----------



## Chris77

:rofl::rofl:


----------



## golcarlilly

Hey Chris have you seen a horror film called 'Seed' ? Me and DH watched it the other night it is totally gross!!!


----------



## Chris77

No, I haven't! Wow, there's actually a horror movie I haven't seen! :shock: I will have to put it on my Netflix queue! :happydance:


----------



## golcarlilly

It is horrible - you have been warned!!! Have you seen The Strangers, that is more scary movie but ok?


----------



## Chris77

The Strangers was a very good movie....not gross though..just scary.


----------



## NatalieW

So what has everyone got for Dinner?


----------



## NatalieW

Right now I'm watching Airwolf... I love ruibbish tv!


----------



## Chris77

I'm making Crunchy Taco Hamburger Helper. :rofl: I love that shit. :rofl:


----------



## NatalieW

what the food or the tv series?


----------



## Chris77

The food. :rofl:


----------



## LeaArr

Chris77 said:


> I'm making Crunchy Taco Hamburger Helper. :rofl: I love that shit. :rofl:

Shit! That's exactly what it is :rofl: Gotta love it though.


----------



## NatalieW

lol, I'm not quite sure what it is? I'm having spicy spagetti bolognese with garlic mushrooms


----------



## LeaArr

I think I'm going to be having bean salad as I didn't pack any for my lunch today. I am not so into food right now. blergh!


----------



## Chris77

At least I make it with real chop meat. :rofl:


----------



## LeaArr

Well, that's something I guess :rofl:


----------



## Chris77

Pete calls me the anti-woman. :rofl: I see nothing wrong with a messy house and hamburger helper. :rofl: :rofl: 

Lea...wish I could say I'm not into food right now. :dohh: They have Turkey Pot Pie at the cafeteria! :happydance:


----------



## LeaArr

I just ate some pop tarts. wish I hadn't :rofl: I am going to to store with Sam at lunch to get some travel bands. Enough is enough!


----------



## Chris77

What's travel bands?

Ooh and I love Pop Tarts!


----------



## LeaArr

They are acupressure wrist bands that help with travel/morning sickness


----------



## Chris77

Ooooohh :dohh:


----------



## Reedy

I've got grilled chicken, sweetcorn, peas, roast potatoes & gravy for dinner tonight x 
Nat your dinner sounds lush x we've got spag bol 2moro night but no garlic mushrooms :hissy:

love poptarts yummy x the strawberry ones are yum but you gotta love the chocolate ones x *starts to drool homer style*


----------



## LeaArr

I had wildberry ones.


----------



## Chris77

Reedy, your dinner sounds delicious! :D


----------



## NatalieW

Reedy all i do, is cook some mushrooms in a pan with oil for a couple of mins, add a couple of cloves of garlic either crushed or sliced thinly and cook for a min. Turn off leave in pan with lid and cook spag bol. THen when putting it all together put them on top of the food!!!

Pop tarts - haven't had them for years!!!

Travel bands are awesome!!!

I can't believe how much I have eaten, starving!!!


----------



## Chris77

Ladies, I'm really confused. Can you take a look at the opk's I posted in the gallery? I posted them 2 weeks ago, it's called Tonight's OPK. I'm having a real difficult time determining whether I am in the TWW or if AF is late! :hissy:


----------



## Reedy

NatalieW said:


> Reedy all i do, is cook some mushrooms in a pan with oil for a couple of mins, add a couple of cloves of garlic either crushed or sliced thinly and cook for a min. Turn off leave in pan with lid and cook spag bol. THen when putting it all together put them on top of the food!!!

oooh might try that thanks Nat x 

Chris I'll go have a look although dont think i'll be much help bcus i havent got a clue when it comes opks


----------



## NatalieW

Your welcome Reedy... I'll try and scan the recipe and send it to you...

Chris... over i go look now!


----------



## Chris77

I'm thinking I ovulated on Jan. 22nd, but had EWCM for almost a week after that, which is why I'm confused (or maybe I was confusing it with semen?) If I did O on the 22nd...then AF is due either yesterday or today. :shrug: I'm so confused.


----------



## NatalieW

I am confused also!!!! Are you OPK'ing once a day at the same time of day?
When did you start OPK'ing in your cycle and have you got photos of them in a series?


----------



## Chris77

Nat, I'm not OPK'ing anymore...those OPK's were from 2 weeks ago when I was O'ing....I had EWCM 2 weeks ago and also last week (but I had no O pain like I usually have) so I'm unsure if O was on the 22nd or 29th.. Does that make sense?


----------



## NatalieW

Yeah it does did you only test on those two days... or did you do several days over your fertile period?


----------



## Chris77

No, I only tested on those 2 days b/c I thought they were positive and my Dr. said to not test anymore after 2 days of positive.


----------



## NatalieW

I think they probably where... I tended to do a series of tests, i started with none and then got darker and disappeared again easier to pin point... well i fuond it was anyway!!


----------



## LeaArr

Chris77 said:


> I'm thinking I ovulated on Jan. 22nd, but had EWCM for almost a week after that, which is why I'm confused (or maybe I was confusing it with semen?) If I did O on the 22nd...then AF is due either yesterday or today. :shrug: I'm so confused.

confused.com


----------



## NickyT75

Hi everyone :wave:

Lea - I also recommend those travel bands... you have to make sure the balls are pressing against the right places but they really do work when they are placed correctly :) x


----------



## Chris77

Hi Nicky :hi:

Man, I got hitlisted 2x in the last hour on Mob Wars. :growlmad: 
Of course, if I were doing work like I was supposed to I wouldn't have noticed. :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## LeaArr

I picked up the travel bands. I am going to have to wear long sleeves until March :rofl:


----------



## Chris77

:rofl:


----------



## Chris77

Nobody's here! :cry: :cry:

I'm not liking this lack of attendance in BAW! :nope: :nope: :grr: :trouble:


----------



## golcarlilly

I am here now hun, are you ok? did you make sense of your opk's? I am hopeless with them!


----------



## Chris77

Hi Tracy :hi: yeah, I'm okay hun. Thanks. :hugs: 

I sorta kinda made sense of the opk's....looks like I *MAY* have O'd on January 21st, which now makes me late for AF.


----------



## Chris77

I'm alone again! :cry:


----------



## golcarlilly

Hi Chris, sorry been busy working!!! fx for a lovely :bfp: for you very soon then eh? !!


----------



## NickyT75

Im still around Chris :hug: xx


----------



## Chris77

:yipee: 

My gyn just called....my PAP was normal! :happydance:


----------



## golcarlilly

:happydance: Yaay that is fab news!!


----------



## golcarlilly

Now all you need is to :test: and get your :bfp: LOL!! (not that I am pressuring you or anything :rofl:)


----------



## Chris77

:rofl: Tracy

I know....I'm such a chicken. :dohh:


----------



## golcarlilly

:hugs: I am keeping everything crossed for you!

Are you busy at work today?

I am sooooo bored! it is half four now so only half an hour to go thank god!


----------



## Chris77

Yes, I'm very BAW today..as always. :hissy: I really hate this! :hissy:

Thanks Tracy....I have my fx too but don't want to get my hopes up too high. The more I think about it, the more I must admit that I AM 15dpo or at the very least 13 dpo...which I've never made it to before. 

I'm having tons of little pains in the lower ab, lower back pain...pain in my left boob but on the side and up...like lymph node... but my right ovary hurts..so does my left a little...ear is ringing which is so completely unusual...what exactly that would have to do with pregnancy escapes me...but I've never been one to conform to the usual. :shrug: Maybe I'll :test: tonight when I get home from work if my mood is right. :rofl:


----------



## golcarlilly

Your symptoms all sound so promising I really really really hope this is it for you!!!


----------



## Chris77

Thanks Tracy. If it isn't...well I have my $200 I won in the superbowl pool and I can go shopping. :rofl:


----------



## LeaArr

Ohhh...this is getting so exciting Chris
:test:


----------



## NickyT75

I think you should test tomorrow with fmu :yipee: xx


----------



## buffycat

ooooh! Chris.......that sounds promising! :)

:happydance:


----------



## Chris77

Hi Lea and Buffy :hi:

Yeah, I think I may :test: tomorrow morning! So so scared though!! :argh:


----------



## buffycat

wishin you lots of baby dust Chris.......we could do with some good news!

have i missed anything else?!


----------



## Chris77

Buffy...sorry I was out to lunch. Nope you haven't missed much else. Samba is on a BnB break for awhile. :cry:


----------



## NatalieW

Snooooowwwww


----------



## baby.love

Morning ladies.... thought i'd pop in and say hi, how are you all?


----------



## NatalieW

:hi: baby.love...

Congratuations.....


----------



## baby.love

Thank you hun, only found out this morning so am still buzzing :) How are you?


----------



## NatalieW

I'm good, begining to get as huge as a house...

Not sure if you've been around for a while but LeArr and Gocarlilly are pregnant and Chris is testing this morning (or afternoon in our world) and Kerry is having a BnB break.


----------



## buffycat

Leah!!!!!!!!!!!!

OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:wohoo:

congratulations!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## baby.love

Thanks buffy i am still really shell shocked at the mo, but sooooooo happy :)


----------



## NatalieW

And so you should be :happydance: .... did you do anything special this month? or just let it happen?


----------



## baby.love

thats the crazy thing, we stopped worrying about it and just decided what will be will be! and here i am PREGNANT! arrrrrrrrrrrrrggggggggggggggggghhhhhhhhhhhhhhh i cant believe it, i keep laughing then crying and then shaking lmao!! think it may take time to sink in..but the digi i got is helping lol xx


----------



## NickyT75

Woooohooooooooooo! Leah im so happy for you hun! :wohoo: x


----------



## NatalieW

:hi: nicky and buffy


----------



## baby.love

Thank you babes, i cant believe it...its been nearly 12 months of TTC and alot of heartache. But now my little bean is growing and i couldnt be happier..
I'll save you a seat in 1st tri as i think you'll be needing it soon :dust:


----------



## golcarlilly

:yipee::yipee:CONGRATULATION LEAH!!!!!!!:yipee::yipee:


----------



## golcarlilly

Morning all, another snowy one here, I need cheering up today, still no news about work :cry: I am sooooo fed up!!!!


----------



## buffycat

Leah....really pleased for you.....i know that things have been a rollercoaster too......

bet you have a massive grin on your face! :happydance:

Leah and Tracy.....save me a seat too please? hoping that it'll be third time lucky......


----------



## baby.love

Buffy i am saving plenty of seats hun and really hope and prey you will be joining me very soon... as for the grin its HUGE and my OH's is smothering his face :rofl:


----------



## NickyT75

Leah - Samba sends her love & congratulations hun xx


----------



## baby.love

Aww Nicky send her my love :hugs: Thank you hun xx


----------



## NatalieW

oooh it's lunch time!!!!

What is everyone having?


----------



## DaisyDuke

Hi i just had a wholemeal pitta with ham and salad, what about u? XXX


----------



## baby.love

I might have some pasta today .. I am bloody starving lol


----------



## Chris77

Hi everyone :hi:

Lea, congrats! I left a message for you on FB.


----------



## NatalieW

I had tuna mayo, melted cheese with mustard on top!!! I'm told it sounds disgusting!!!


----------



## baby.love

That sounds seriously good Natalie lol


----------



## NatalieW

I know I love it... so does the cat!!!!


----------



## baby.love

:rofl: ... I just done another test , I cant stop...My lines seem really strong, especially as it was my 6th-7th wee of the day :lol:


----------



## LeaArr

:happydance: I am sosososososo happy for you Leah!


----------



## buffycat

had soup today, a babybel, hula-hoops, fruit salad and fromage frais......


----------



## Reedy

CONGRATULATIONS LEAH :happydance:

Just saw this on FB x so happy for you sweety x :happydance:


----------



## baby.love

Thanks hun :hugs:


----------



## NatalieW

Another snow day... Getting bored of them now


----------



## Chris77

Hi Nat :hi:

Well, at least it's Friday! :yipee:


----------



## golcarlilly

:happydance: Yaay Friday !!!!


----------



## Chris77

Hi Tracy :hi:


----------



## NickyT75

Hello ladies :wave:

How is everyone? x


----------



## baby.love

Afternoon girls :) Hope you are all well :hugs:


----------



## golcarlilly

Hi Chris, Nicky and Leah :wave:

Leah I don't think you have got enough tickers - you need more :rofl:


----------



## baby.love

:rofl: i am deciding which one i like best


----------



## golcarlilly

:rofl: you carry on!! I had a fab one but they asked us to remove them cos they were too big:cry: it showed the baby's development.


----------



## baby.love

Yeah i saw them, they were lovely...i have seen some ladies still with them! but i am removing bottom one as it aint as nice as the other :rofl:


----------



## baby.love

Yeah i saw them, they were lovely...i have seen some ladies still with them! but i am removing bottom one as it aint as nice as the other :rofl:


----------



## Chris77

WOW! This total lack of BAW attendance is not acceptable! :nope: :grr:


----------



## baby.love

Hey Chris how are you hun?

And oh my god where is everyone?


----------



## Chris77

I've been doing well thanks.

Lea is taking a break but I don't know where everyone else is!! :cry:


----------



## Reedy

Sorry for my Lack of attendence x hope your all well x x x x 

Nat - 28 weeks the time has flown by. How you feeling??


----------



## buffycat

wow......just seen some tumbleweed go through the room....!


----------



## baby.love

Yep i saw it too buffycat .. How are you?


----------



## Chris77

Hi ladies :hi:


----------



## golcarlilly

Hi girlies, how is everyone today? I have had some good-ish news! The administrators are keeping me on so I will have a job for the next couple of weeks then will keep my job if the buy-out goes ahead!


----------



## Sambatiki

Hi ladies!!! 

Tracy - Thats fantastic news!! xxxx


----------



## golcarlilly

Thanks hun, I am not out of the woods yet but fx it all works out!


----------



## Chris77

That's fantastic news Tracy! :dance:


----------



## Sambatiki

Gosh our little BAW group has shrunkened!! I know shrunkened isnt a word but still!!! 

Tracy - I really hope it all works out for you! xxx


----------



## Chris77

:rofl: @ shrunkened! Love it! :thumbup:


----------



## Sambatiki

Looks like its just you and me Chris! 

Your signs are looking good to me hun!!! Im very excited for you!


----------



## Chris77

Thanks Kerry :hugs: 

I dunno though. :shrug: I'm so doubtful, doubtful I'm preggo, doubtful I O'd 2 weeks ago if at all.... :dohh: 

All I know is that I am VERY VERY hungry!! I had a buttered roll and a yogurt today and it's only 11:11 am and I feel as though if I don't eat something NOW I'm gonna faint!

Good grief....I'm gonna be 300 pounds if this shit keeps up. :dohh: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Sambatiki

:rofl: Bless ya!! 

Is it not worth a trip to the docs???? Esp as your cycle is 42 days if anything you could blag them to do bloods and maybe kick start some help with your cycles.


----------



## Chris77

I figured I'd wait a bit before that. When I had gyn check-up 2 weeks ago, she told me that if I didn't get my :bfp: this cycle to start temping and to come in on CD3 for bloods, then again on CD22.


----------



## Sambatiki

Maybe leave it until monday hun! But if no news defo go and get checked out!!! OR ELSE!! Dont make me :plane: over there to tell you off :rofl:


----------



## Reedy

hello lovelies x 
thought I'd pop by before I leave work x 

Tracey thats fab news about your job x 


Hi Kerry, Chris, Buffy & Leah x x x x


----------



## Sambatiki

righto Im offski!! 

TTFN :kiss:


----------



## Chris77

Bye Samba...yeah if no AF or a :bfp: by Monday, a trip to the docs would be in order. Hopefully, it won't come to that.


----------



## baby.love

:hi: girls, sorry i havent popped in much today,, i have been so tired and slept for 2 hours this afternoon .. Hope you are all ok :hugs:


----------



## Chris77

Hi Leah :hi: I'm very sleep too. :sleep:


----------



## baby.love

:hugs: Chris, i am getting 7-9 hours a night but am so tired all day long, if i'm not sleeping i'm eating or peeing at the moment lol


----------



## Chris77

Hmmm...sounds like me atm. :rofl: Minus the peeing :rofl:


----------



## baby.love

:lol: Chris


----------



## NatalieW

Evening ladies...


----------



## Chris77

Hi Nat :hi:


----------



## Ella

Afternoon ladies. :hi:

Sorry, I know I've been M.I.A for a little bit.. Congrats Leah, just saw your facebook status. :hugs: :wohoo:
xx


----------



## baby.love

Thanks Ella :) we found out last week :wohoo:

How you been?


----------



## Ella

I'm alright thanks.

I'm so excited for you! Love the 'team bumpkins' sig piccy!
xx


----------



## baby.love

Haha thanks hun .. well being due in october and all them pumkins it seems to fit :rofl:

I am a right mardy cow today though, started on nicotine patches and plus all these hormones, i am a walking talking nightmare :blush:


----------



## Ella

Aww :hugs:

It's to be expected, right? :rofl:
xx


----------



## baby.love

well thats what i keep saying to everyone who i shout at :lol: 

But hey i am quitting fags to help my baby grow safely so what do they want right :rofl: Plus i didnt sleep well last night and i am starving! 

Ooops rant over :blush: hahaha.. See its them hormones i tell ya!


----------



## Chris77

Hi ladies :hi:


----------



## golcarlilly

OMG IT IS A GHOST TOWN IN HERE!!!!! 

Where are you all :cry:


----------



## golcarlilly

Anyone in here today????


----------



## Poshie

Hey, I'm back finally! Spent most of my time since my holiday catching up in the journals. Today I am back at work and have a mountain of emails to go through :grr:

So I am not BAW but just busy, so apologies for my intermittent appearance on here. I should be around at the weekend more too. 

How are you Tracy? My sis is 16 weeks today and she had a midwife appt this week and heard the baby's heart beat. All going well :)

I am off to a meeting at 12pm which I could do without on my first day back, but hey ho.


----------



## golcarlilly

Hi hun, did you have an amazing time? bet you are lovely and brown! Boo for having work to do!! I am just a week behind your sis - 15 weeks today :happydance:


----------



## Poshie

Yes we had a fab time thanks. A real escape from normal life and it was just what we needed. So I'm feeling all refreshed (well apart from the jet lag) and ready for this cycle :D

Congrats on the 15 week mark! How are you feeling? Can you feel baby yet?

EDIT: Off to a meeting now, back this afternoon :)


----------



## Sambatiki

Hey Ladies!! 

Im going to make more of an effort to come to BAW.... Its all gone abit quiet in here lately!! 

HAPPY 15 WEEKS TRACY!!


----------



## NickyT75

Yeah Happy 15wks Tracy :yipee: it seems to be going really fast! x


----------



## Sambatiki

yayyyyy!!!! *wipes a tear from her eye*

We're slowly getting the old gang back!! :yipee:


----------



## golcarlilly

Hey girls, nice to see a few faces in here, it is sad everyone seems to be so busy atm :cry: someone has just handed me a huge pile of someone elses work to do cos they are laid off - great!!


----------



## Sambatiki

:grr: Thats rubbish tracy!!! 

I was starting to get a bit down that our little BAW club was breaking up a bit!!! Do you know we'll have all known each other for nearly a year soon! Shame it was under shitty circumstances :hug: 

We should have a BAW party!!!


----------



## golcarlilly

God yeah - how time flies!!! I really really hope you get your :bfp: soon hun :hugs:


----------



## Sambatiki

Thanks treacle!!! 

Its so nice that we're all slowly getting a very much wanted babies!!


----------



## buffycat

Tracy....i know what you mean about getting other peoples work....:hissy:

Chris.....here's an incentive for you to come to the UK.....https://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/uk/7887826.stm

hi Kerry!!!!


----------



## Sambatiki

BUFFY!!! 

Long time no see sweetie!!! Im guessing youre snowed under too!! :grr:
How are things going for you??


----------



## Poshie

Hey Buffy, how are you doing hun? 

Yes it does seem to have got quieter in here, particularly lately. I should be around more now and will do my best to post here in between work and journals. 

I'm hungry again, even though I just ate.....hmmmmmm. I reckon it's this jet lag you know. Feeling tired this afternoon too.....


----------



## Reedy

afternoon all x 

Kerry - Loving the new avatar :rofl: & definitly true x

Well went to asda & didnt come back with much I havent got a clue what I'm going to cook 2moro as I'm not exactly loaded at the minute x will search tinternet I think x 
Did get pudding though obviously - GU puds yum they are little chocolate pots that you can have warm & use as a fondue so got some strawberries too x 

Just waiting for the shopping to be delivered then might have a :sleep: I'm soooo tired zzzzzzzzz

Congrats on the 15 week mark Tracy x 

Hope everyones well x


----------



## golcarlilly

Thanks reedy! Hi Buffy how ya doing chick? 

Kerry - loving your new avatar LOL


----------



## buffycat

hey all....things been so busy, and fat tw&t came back off hol today....:cry:

am feeling really down though at the moment....last year was awful (2 mcs and one grandad died), and i have a horrible feeling that this year isn't going to be much fun wither......other grandad is still really poorly, and my sister-in-law announced earlier this week that she is leaving my brother.....i am sooooo angry.....he is in such a state and i feel so helpless....

and to top it off, i was with a baby last night that would have been just a few weeks older than what mine would have been.....these big eyes looking at me.....almost seeming to know that deep down i was sad....

Kerry, Reedy, Nicky, Poshie and Chris - i really hope that we all get our bfps sooon.......:hugs:


----------



## golcarlilly

:hugs::hugs::hugs: Buffy, I really hope this year is a happy one for you hun, sorry to hear about your Grandad, is he very old? And your bro - have they been together a long time?


----------



## buffycat

hi Tracy......thanks.....

grandad is 85......very fit and well up until Nov too......guess that's what is so awful about it all.....he really seems to be an old man know (yes, i know that sounds silly!)

brother had been with her for 16years (married for 8 ).....she now claims that she has not been happy during any of it....going to go and see him tomorrow....

my v day is on hold for a few days......

how are you though - all your paranoia now gone? :happydance:


----------



## golcarlilly

Well, hope your bro can work things out with her, it is sad when a long term relationship breaks down but maybe it has run it's course? I was with my ex for 12 years but we just grew apart.

I am ok, still having the odd paranoid moment but coping so far LOL, looking forward to my scan at the end March (seems like an age away though!)


----------



## buffycat

i think it is over to be honest.....and my parents certainly never want to see her again.....she's a teacher though, so by the sounds of it they will have to live together until July.....

your scan will soon come around though.....are you going to find out if it will be a girl or a boy or wait for a surprise? :happydance:


----------



## Reedy

Buffy sorry to hear aboout your brother and your grandad x :hugs:
Hope this year gets better for you xxx


----------



## buffycat

thanks Reedy!

anyone heard from Lea recently?


----------



## NatalieW

Hello everyone! We are very quiet on here these days....


----------



## golcarlilly

Hi Nat, yes it is super quiet lately :cry: I keep popping on to see if anyone is here!

Buffy, I think we are going to find out the sex cos the suspense is killing me!!!


----------



## NatalieW

We found out the sex but decided to keep quiet about it so we told everyone we don't know...


----------



## NatalieW

Morning Ladies...

I've got half term this week... I've also been diagnosed with Diabetes so I'm off to the hospital at some point today. Dh and I were meant to be looking at three nurseries today as well, have to see when appointment is!


----------



## baby.love

Morning Nat :hugs: Diabetes is quite common in pregnancy hun...But still hope all goes well at the hospital :)

Hiya everyone else :wave:


----------



## golcarlilly

Morning Nat, sorry to her your diagnosis, hope it doesn't cause too many problems for you - is it just gestational diabetes? 

Hi Leah, how are you today?


----------



## baby.love

:hi: Hun, i am ok thanks....Getting the sicky feeling alot now and so so tired, other than that i am great lol...How are you?


----------



## Reedy

Morning girlies x 

Nat - Lucky you having the week off x Sorry to hear about the diabetes make sure you take care of yourself x hope all goes well at the Docs x 

Hope everyone is well x x x


----------



## buffycat

morning.....:hi:

i'm BAWAPH today (bored at work at parents home).....car being serviced round the corner.....

i have fantastic access to the biscuit tin too.....chocolate chip cookies.....:happydance:

did you all have a good valentines? :D


----------



## Reedy

mmmm choc chip cookies, lucky you x 

We had a lovely V-day x very simple though DH was at work all day so i cooked us a meal then after that we laid on the sofa & watched Saturday night takeaway :rofl:


----------



## Poshie

Hey girls.

Buffy, so so about your grandad and your brother's marriage. It must be a horrible time for the whole family. :hugs: 

Been in the journals off and on today and still not BAW! I am (hopefully) in the process of ov'ing at the mo so am mid way through my cycle. Hoping to get some more :sex: tonight and tomorrow. Really really really wanna catch that eggy this cycle girls! :D


----------



## buffycat

we postponed our V day from Sat until Sun so that i could go and visit my brother....

i made a reservation at a b&b close to him, drove 3 hours over there.....and it was all he could do to try and get rid of me! i ended up coming back the same day, really fed up....freaky sitution....they still live together, eat together, watch tv together, shop together....she saw me and ran off to cry in the bathroom - how bloody ridiculous?!!

right....biscuit moment....


----------



## Poshie

what a day you poor thing. It's not like it was just down the road or something.... any clearer as to why your bro behaved that way? Is he hopeful they can patch things up or is he resigned to the split? Sounds like your SIL may be feeling guilty and used the tear tactics. But what do I know.... I really hope things don't get too nasty hun :hugs:


----------



## buffycat

well, he has taken his wedding ring off....so i ssume that she has done the same (didn't exactly get chance to look before she ran off!)....

he says....'i knew she was complicated when we got together (16 years ago).....i guess i didnt quite realise how complicated....'

who knows.....i've given up trying to understand on this one....don't think we ever will tbh...

one thing though, which is totally unforgivable (to me anyway)....they were about to start IVF....and apparently she told him that she doesn't want to have his children....

talk about kicking a man whilst he is down....that is such a cruel thing to say to someone who you supposedly still love....(but not in love with she says.....blah blah....)

very confuzzled at the moment.......


----------



## golcarlilly

:hugs: Buffy, I feel sorry for your bro, hope he is ok.


----------



## NatalieW

buffy - :hug: 

Back from hopsital, just got to prick my finger 4 times a day to monitor levels. Back there again thursday. Probably have to go on insulin, as my diet wasn't bad at all. Was exactly like the dietian said but got reduce the carbs in my diet a little more.

On a plus note, we got to see bubs again. She's grown lots!!! She is measuring 3lb 5oz's at the moment... I'll post another picture tomorrow. Get another scan in 4 weeks time.


----------



## Sambatiki

Hey Nat
Sorry didnt reply to your text stupid no mobiles at work policy :grr: Then left it at work Again! It has already spent the weekend there! :rofl:
Im glad to hear that the docs are looking after you well, but not glad youre poorly. Are you still going to have her early? 

Buffy - BIG HUGE :hug:


----------



## golcarlilly

Nat, lovely you got to see lo again!! Is your diabetes permanent then or gestational? hope they get it under control for you :hugs:

Hiya Kerry :wave:


----------



## NatalieW

My diabetes is gestestional. However with the high readings I had on sunday and yesterday (until the evening) it makes me wonder if I was type 2 diabetic before being pregnant.

I think they will discuss having her early at my next scan which is in a months time. There are lots of reasons why they won't let me go over my due dates, but when they induce me I think depends on how I have controlled my diabetes and how big she is going to be.


----------



## golcarlilly

Hi Nat, good that it is gestational, hopefully it will just go away after the birth? Are you feeling ill with it? How early might they induce you?


----------



## NatalieW

I feel fine, totally fine. It's more upsetting that I am trying to do everything I can for baby and my diet but my readings are still high. It depends on how well my sugars stablise, but they won't let me go over due date. So approx 37/38weeks, they don't like doing it earlier. Baby is considered full time at that point anyway.


----------



## buffycat

Nat......the main thing is that they know how to look after you and lo......you're in the right hands. Not knowing is the worst possible thing........:hugs:

hi Tracy.....you feeling ok today? Been meaning to ask....how's things at work now?


----------



## golcarlilly

:hugs: Nat, try not to worry, like Buffy says now you are diagnosed they will be able to give you the help you need and it is just one of those things that happens, not anything you have done :hugs: 

Buffy, I am ok thanks, work are trading under the admins at the moment, they hoping for a resolution to it at the end of this week/beginning of next so fx for a favourable outcome!!


----------



## Sambatiki

Morning ladies!!! 

BUFFY!!! Thanks for popping by my journo! Im so sorry that things have been getting hard for you lately :hug: 

Tracy - :wave: Morning


----------



## golcarlilly

Hiya Kerry :wave: seem to keep missing you!


----------



## NatalieW

As promised or Kerry will kick my butt!!

https://i531.photobucket.com/albums/dd360/NatalieW_82/29weekscan.jpg


----------



## golcarlilly

Aww so cute!!!!


----------



## Sambatiki

awwwww :cry: 

Yes I would have kicked your butt!! She is Beeeeeeautiful!!


----------



## Sambatiki

tracy - I know!!! :rofl: and Buffy too!! I havent had a proper BAW catch up in ages!! We need to organise a reunion. Everyone seems so busy lately!!


----------



## baby.love

Hiya girls.. Nat your bubba is gorgeous :cloud9:

How is everyone feeling today?


----------



## Reedy

Hey everyone x 

Nat - Your daughter is beautiful x Love the scan pics x 
I agree with the others though that now the doctors have diagnosed they'll be able to look after you & LO properly xx 

Hope everyones ok x x x


----------



## LeaArr

Awww, love the scan pics Nat. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Poshie

another flying visit I'm afraid. We're having a new server installed and I cant get on properly. I'll check up here from home tonight. Hope everyone well :D :hugs:


----------



## Sambatiki

:grr: Rubbish poshie!! 

Hiya Leah!! Hows it going?? 

lea - how long til your scan??? Im excited!! Good luck hun! You wont need it though


----------



## baby.love

hiya Kerry i am ok thanks, Just super duper tired! Nearly at the 6 week mark though and thats when i generally relax and enjoy it! I am always a bit paranoid uptill then.

You ok hun?


----------



## LeaArr

Roughly 2 1/2 hours. Really nervous. I have no idea what to expect.


----------



## Sambatiki

Leah - Yes the first bit is nerve wracking.... only 2 days left though until 6wks!! :yipee:

Lea - Expect cold jelly on your tummy..... lots of tears of joy and little wave from beanie :hug: Make sure you get some pics for us to see!!!


----------



## LeaArr

:)


----------



## baby.love

Oh wow Lea big hugs hun, cant wait to see pics of your bubba :hugs:

And Kerry big :hugs: for you too x


----------



## Sambatiki

Thanks Leah!!! F-ing witch has had me hasnt she!!! :grr:

Lea - I would mention the spotting at your scan appointment babes xxx


----------



## baby.love

:gun: Bloody witch :hugs: sorry hun... :hugs:


----------



## LeaArr

I'm gonna punch that stupid witch in the stupid face!!


----------



## LeaArr

I just noticed that I went up a box. :happydance:


----------



## Sambatiki

:yipee: for moving up a box!!! CONGRATS!!


----------



## baby.love

Yay for moving up a box :wohoo: My bubba's box looks like a prawn :lol: Good job i love prawns huh :)


----------



## LeaArr

:rofl: me too!


----------



## baby.love

:rofl: god bless my baby prawn :cloud9:


----------



## Sambatiki

And I love prawns too esp your baby one leah!


----------



## baby.love

Aww thanks Kerry :hugs: I am trying to see what the earliest date is that i can have a sexing scan! I wanna know asap :rofl: so bloody impatient aint i?!


----------



## LeaArr

I just drank the water that is required for the ultrasound, now I feel :sick:


----------



## LeaArr

I'm off for now. FX I'll come back with good news for y'all :)


----------



## Sambatiki

Good luck sweetie!!!! xxxxx

Leah - My friend found out at 13wks!! 

My work collegue has had her baby!! I won the sweepstake!!


----------



## baby.love

I just requested a booking with baby bond for a sexing scan in 10 weeks time :wohoo: I am so excited i cant wait...10 weeks seems ages

Lea thinking of you hun ... :happydance:


----------



## Sambatiki

:yipee: Maybe we should place our bets!!! 

I think A girl!


----------



## baby.love

:headspin: :wohoo: :headspin: :wohoo: :headspin: :wohoo: :headspin: :wohoo:


----------



## Sambatiki

Is that what you do would like the most???


----------



## baby.love

I'm an ADDICT :wohoo: and as for the sex i am easy and dont mind, just impatient and wanna know so my belly can have a name other than speckle :lol: I think i am having a girl though...I am carrying the same as i did with my daughter already and having sweet cravings, with my boy i craved savory and carried totally different! Well 10 weeks and all will be revealed i hope!


----------



## Sambatiki

eeeeekkkk exciting!!


----------



## baby.love

I know i still cant believe its happening tbh!


----------



## LeaArr

I have updated my journal with the ultrasound stuff. :happydance:


----------



## LeaArr

Went back a box :rofl:


----------



## baby.love

Aww Lea you have a prawn too xx


----------



## LeaArr

:happydance: Hooray for little prawns.


----------



## golcarlilly

:rofl: at prawns!! that pic does look like one though!! My lo is the size of an orange now:happydance:


----------



## LeaArr

:happydance: Beanie is the size of a stuffed olive :D


----------



## baby.love

Speckle is the size of a lentil :cloud9:


----------



## NatalieW

Morning ladies... how is everyone?


----------



## baby.love

Hiya Nat, all good here thanks.... Had a name change for the girl, but this one is 100% for keeps..How are you?


----------



## NatalieW

What was it before? Any reason to change?

I'm good, sugar levels are coming down, but its a case of playing with what food i can have which is a pain. Not so many tears today, so far!


----------



## baby.love

It was Amelia Mae, but now going for Aimee Grace...My best friend when i was young was Amy and she died when we were 15 from meningitis :cry: I have always loved the name and obviously it has alot of meaning to me... 
Good about your sugar levels hun and i can imagine it must be a right pain with the food, but sure it will become 2nd nature! :hugs:


----------



## NatalieW

Sounds lovely.... just so you know from a teachers point of view they aren't naughty names either!!! I really struggled picking ours!!


----------



## baby.love

:wohoo: thats good then...Thanks hun :hugs:
Have you revealed your name yet or is it a secret?


----------



## buffycat

morning.....:wave:

all these prawns....i want one too!


----------



## baby.love

:hugs: buffycat....i hope you get one soon hun x


----------



## NatalieW

Morning Buffy. how are you?

She will be called Isobel Emily... but just incase it is a boy it will be Ben Thomas Edward. But as we had a scan on Monday I saw the 'hamburger' bits!! :rofl:


----------



## buffycat

hamburger bits.....what are you like Nat!!!!

don't feel too great today......so am just sat at desk quietly (with ipod) ignoring fat git today.....


----------



## NatalieW

Well it's what it looked like! Dh thought i was barmy as well!!!

I'll punch the fat git!!!


----------



## baby.love

Awww lovely name Nat

Buffycat whats up hun? just throw things at fatty when he aint looking :lol:


----------



## NatalieW

Nooo.. lets over feed him so that he wobbles some more!!!


----------



## baby.love

:rofl: Nat good idea, then buffycat can push him over and watch him try to get back up hahaha....Oh that thought tickled me! Evil Leah is coming out now:muaha: must be the hormones lol


----------



## NatalieW

or you could say catch me for some more chocolate and try and watch him run!!!! Dangle the choc in front of him!!!


----------



## buffycat

:rofl:

he looks like one of those old toys that never falls over.....blimey, i can't remember that they are called though!

feel rubbish as my arthritis has flared up.....constant exhaustion and pain and not allowed any meds....way to go....


----------



## buffycat

Nat....why sad?


----------



## NatalieW

weebles never fall over...

just feel a little blue, wait til to what tomorrow brings


----------



## buffycat

weebles, that's the one!!!!

sorry, i'm a bit out of touch with what has been going on....is it because of the gestational diabetes?


----------



## NatalieW

yeah, out of two and half days of testing I only got two readings below what i should be... and I test 4 times a day. struggling to find the right foods.

I loved those weebles!!!


----------



## baby.love

Weebles wobble but they dont fall down!!!! :rofl:

Buffycat hope you feel better soon :hugs:


----------



## Chris77

Afternoon ladies :hi:

Sorry for my lack of attendance in BAW. Our hiring freeze was lifted so things have been BUSY BUSY BUSY!! Then, I've been sick with a bad cold. I'm still not feeling great. All I wanna do is :sleep: :sleep: Colds suck! :hissy

How is everyone??


----------



## NatalieW

:happydance: low blood sugar level after lunch!!!! first one in three days


----------



## NatalieW

:hi: chris


----------



## buffycat

hi Chris.....hope you have enough kleenex to get you through the day........:hugs:


----------



## Sambatiki

Hello peeps!
All this talking of weebles, prawns, hamburgers has made me giggle! :rofl:


----------



## NatalieW

afternoon!!!


----------



## NatalieW

Morning, we are very quiet these days here.

I am off to the hospital again this afternoon!


----------



## baby.love

Morning girls

Today is a fabulous day! My OH had Testicular cancer a few years back and gets checked every 6 months, well lately he has been getting pains in his chest & side so he had a scan and bloods done last week... We got a letter today saying his blood marker levels are normal :yipee: It means the pains are not cancer :yipee: just waiting for his CT scan results now as they might shed some light on what they are! I am so relieved as i just kept thinking the worst... Oh girls i am so happy and so emotional :cry:

Nat hope everything goes ok at the hospital babes :hugs:


----------



## NatalieW

Excellent news Leah!!!

Thanks, hopefully I don't have to go on insulin... we'll see! I'm ordering my pram tomorrow too :)


----------



## golcarlilly

Hi girls, Leah, fab news about OH hun!! Nat hope all goes well at the hospital :hugs:


----------



## Chris77

Afternoon ladies :hi:

Excellent news Leah! :happydance:


----------



## golcarlilly

Hi Chris, how is the runny nose today? hope you are getting better?


----------



## Chris77

Hi Tracy, it's getting better....alot less congested today but still very :sleep: :sleep:

Still awaiting my results from my cycle day 3 test last week. I should have the results today or tomorrow. :argh:

Got my prenatals in the mail yesterday so took my first doses this am. Anyone else have 2 pills? I have 1 for the vitamins and then a soft gel for the minerals.


----------



## golcarlilly

Glad you are feeling better, fx for a good result from your test :hugs: (is it the ov one?)


----------



## golcarlilly

Please visit Lea's journal everyone x


----------



## Sambatiki

Hi ladies

Lea - If your around, I just want to say how very very sorry I am. 

Tracy - thanks for letting us know x


----------



## Chris77

OH NO! I'll go visit Lea's journo now. Just got out of a meeting.


----------



## Chris77

Lea, I'm so very sorry hun. I'm here if you need anything. :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Chris77

golcarlilly said:


> Glad you are feeling better, fx for a good result from your test :hugs: (is it the ov one?)

Thanks, no this is the cycle day 3 test to check my ovarian reserve. I still haven't heard anything yet. :shrug: They said a week or maybe shorter and it'll be exactly a week tomorrow.


----------



## golcarlilly

That's what I meant - to check if you are oving or not - that is the test I had, are you scheduled for the 21 day test too? 

Lea - thinking of you hun :hugs:


----------



## Chris77

Oh sorry :dohh:

Yes, I'm scheduled for the 21 day test too, although with my cycles it'll be more like a 33 day test. :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## golcarlilly

LOL, my ov was a week later than it should have been and since I knew that I had a repeat test so make sure you let them know you may need more than one!! 

Is your nose still blocked up?


----------



## Chris77

Will do Tracy, thanks for the tip! :D

Nope, I got me some nose drops, so I'm all clear now! :D 
Still very :sleep: :sleep: though. Colds make me sleepier than AF! :dohh:


----------



## Sambatiki

hiya chris! :wave: 

Hope the cold gets better soon xxx


----------



## Chris77

Hey Kerry :hi: 

Thanks.....cold is taking its sweet ass time but it's slowly going away. :happydance:

How's your sore throat?


----------



## Sambatiki

For Lea
https://i295.photobucket.com/albums/mm121/trawlergirl/Inmythoughts1.gif


----------



## Chris77

That's beautiful Kerry!


----------



## Sambatiki

Ok thank hun! Its been a while since we had a natter!! 

Throat is ok just annoying!! Got some great temps though!! :rofl: my chart is starting out like yours :rofl:


----------



## Chris77

:rofl: Kerry

With my temps so erratic, I was beginning to think I was some sort of alien! :rofl:

gotta admit though...this temp taking shit is rather fun! :D


----------



## Sambatiki

I really enjoyed temping.... Lets you not get your hopes up iykwim! 

Oh we can be aliens together! 

https://i117.photobucket.com/albums/o78/mcneca/Smilies/hjljkjhkj.gif


----------



## NatalieW

Evening ladies....

The diabetic midwives decided to put me on insulin twice a day...

What is everyone doing tonight?


----------



## Sambatiki

Giving you :hugs: 

And wondering when us BAW girls are going to get some good news!!


----------



## Chris77

:hugs: Nat

I'm with ya on the good news Kerry. We BAW girls could sure use some!


----------



## NatalieW

Yes we could all do with some good news!


----------



## Chris77

GOOD NEWS: TOMORROW IS FRIDAY!! :yipee:


----------



## LeaArr

Tomorrow is, indeed Friday. I can't wait for the weekend.


----------



## NatalieW

Here's something to make you all smile a little ...

I met DH on internet as well?!!!
 



Attached Files:







Honestyoninternet.jpg
File size: 39.6 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Chris77

:rofl::rofl: Thanks Nat!


----------



## Reedy

Hello my lovelies x 

Lea - Thinking of you :hugs:

Nat - bugger about the insulin x take care of yourself sweets x

Chris & Kerry - Hope your both feeling better soon x

Tracy - Hope you well huni x x x 

Hope I havent missed anyone x Muchos love to all of you x x


----------



## Chris77

Hiya Reedy :hi:


----------



## Reedy

Hiya Chris How are you?? x


----------



## Chris77

I'm doing well thanks. I think my cold is gone! :happydance: There's no congestion BUT I DID use a 12-hr nose spray :rofl: :rofl: And I took a nap during lunch, so am feeling pretty good! :D

Just waiting to go home now. 1 hr and 15 mins left. 

Why is it that when you're home the day zooms by so fast you have to hold on to your hat so it doesn't fly away but when you're at work, the day moves at a snail's pace?? :shrug:


----------



## LeaArr

This is why I love my department. Look at the arrangement they sent for Nick and I. What a wonderful supportive group of people. 

https://i421.photobucket.com/albums/pp296/LeaArr_album/CIMG0616.jpg


----------



## Chris77

Aww Lea, that's beautiful! What a great bunch of people! :hugs:


----------



## NatalieW

Lea, they are beautiful!!!


----------



## NatalieW

:rofl:
 



Attached Files:







image1.jpg
File size: 10.6 KB
Views: 0









image.jpg
File size: 10.5 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Sambatiki

Nat - :rofl:

Lea - Lovely flowers hun. :hug:


----------



## golcarlilly

Hi girls, Lea the flowers are gorgeous, hope you are ok :hugs:

Nat, I had an email with loads of those badges on it was hilarious!

How is everyone today? I am very BAW and glad it is finally Friday !!!


----------



## NickyT75

Hi everyone

Your flowers are beautiful Lea :hugs: that was really thoughtful of them xx


----------



## Sambatiki

Hi tracy and nicky!

Yes I am BAW too.... although got loads of work to do.. just dont want to do it! :rofl: My boss is on hols too so I havent got him to whip my arse in to doing some work :rofl:


----------



## golcarlilly

Yaay for a boss-free day!!:happydance: wish mine wasn't here!!


----------



## Sambatiki

Oh but the MD is in!! :rofl: And worst luck his internet isnt working on his laptop so keeps using the spare pc near me!! :rofl:


----------



## Chris77

Afternoon ladies :hi:

It's FRIDAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
:wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo:


----------



## Sambatiki

Pardon chris I didnt quite hear that!! :rofl:


----------



## Chris77

:rofl::rofl:

Kerry, you friggin crack me up! :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## golcarlilly

Hiya Chris!! 

Kerry I have a post it stuck on the bottom of my screen with some random words (as if to remind me of something) on it every day to hide my open tab of bnb :rofl: todays says Eggs!!!


----------



## Sambatiki

Glad to hear it!


----------



## Sambatiki

golcarlilly said:


> Hiya Chris!!
> 
> Kerry I have a post it stuck on the bottom of my screen with some random words (as if to remind me of something) on it every day to hide my open tab of bnb :rofl: todays says Eggs!!!

PMSL!!! How very fitting! :rofl:

Can you find me a fertilized one please!!


----------



## golcarlilly

Sambatiki said:


> golcarlilly said:
> 
> 
> Hiya Chris!!
> 
> Kerry I have a post it stuck on the bottom of my screen with some random words (as if to remind me of something) on it every day to hide my open tab of bnb :rofl: todays says Eggs!!!
> 
> PMSL!!! How very fitting! :rofl:
> 
> Can you find me a fertilized one please!!Click to expand...


:rofl: I hadn't thought of it like that!!! Perhaps Mondays note might be spermies - oh they might smell a rat then :rofl:


----------



## Chris77

golcarlilly said:


> Sambatiki said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> golcarlilly said:
> 
> 
> Hiya Chris!!
> 
> Kerry I have a post it stuck on the bottom of my screen with some random words (as if to remind me of something) on it every day to hide my open tab of bnb :rofl: todays says Eggs!!!
> 
> PMSL!!! How very fitting! :rofl:
> 
> Can you find me a fertilized one please!!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> :rofl: I hadn't thought of it like that!!! Perhaps Mondays note might be spermies - oh they might smell a rat then :rofl:Click to expand...

:rofl::rofl:


----------



## golcarlilly

What you all up to this weekend girls? I am off to my Mum's for Sunday lunch but a boring quiet one apart from that! (well, may have to do some decorating but will see if DH will let me off :rofl:)


----------



## Sambatiki

Tonight girlie night in.... tomorrow doing the garden (weather permitting) and sunday bike riding


----------



## Chris77

Not doing anything this weekend...some cooking and a little cleaning, and laundry. Booooorrrrrrriiiiing!


----------



## Sambatiki

and some :sex:!!!


----------



## NatalieW

Tracey, try zucchini for monday's word!!!

My dad is coming over to fix the towel rail to the new tiles we had put in the bathroom earlier this week, other than that nothing


----------



## golcarlilly

Why zucchini?


----------



## NatalieW

Look at the badge i posted this morning


----------



## Chris77

This day is NOT moving! :hissy: It's only 10:39 am! :hissy:


----------



## golcarlilly

NatalieW said:


> Look at the badge i posted this morning

Oh sorry I forgot :rofl:


----------



## golcarlilly

Chris77 said:


> This day is NOT moving! :hissy: It's only 10:39 am! :hissy:

Oh no!! it is 15.45 here, roll on 5pm!


----------



## NatalieW

It's ok Tracey - It's the pregnancy!!!

My day has disappeared... been baby shopping as well.


----------



## Sambatiki

Roll on 5.30..... then chris will have an 1/2 hour less and I'll be finished!!!!

Did you get anything nice nat?


----------



## golcarlilly

What did you buy Nat? When are you posting another bump pic - we wanna see how you grow!!


----------



## golcarlilly

Has anyone heard how lea is, I know she posted this morning but just wondered if she is ok?


----------



## NatalieW

We got, changing mat, mobile, some bigger clothes (due to might be having larger baby because of diabetes) and cot blankets...

I'll go take one now... I also got one of Gizzie cat cuddling bubs

https://i531.photobucket.com/albums/dd360/NatalieW_82/DSC00005.jpg

https://i531.photobucket.com/albums/dd360/NatalieW_82/P200209_1601.jpg


----------



## golcarlilly

Aww your kitty is so cute!! I have a black and white one named Lily and a ginger stripy one called Jasmine. Your bump is looking great!!


----------



## Sambatiki

Nice bumpy Nat! xxx


----------



## NatalieW

Silly cat she is. The baby actually calms down when she hears Gizzie purring on me... quite strange!


----------



## golcarlilly

That is cool - hopefully when LO is born it will quiet down when the cat purrs then!


----------



## golcarlilly

OMG just noticed HAPPY 30 WEEKS NAT!!!


----------



## NatalieW

I hope she does, will be nice. I also hope the cats accept her in the family..

I think I've only got approx 8 weeks left.. I can be induced anytime from 17th April onwards... kinda scarey!!


----------



## NickyT75

wow Nat are you 30wks already??? :shock:

your preg seems to be flying past!!

actually now i think about it so is yours Tracy :happydance: xx


----------



## Sambatiki

HAPPY 30 weeks nat!!! 

OMG you cant have isabella on the 17th April.......... Im on holiday!! Will have to cancel!!


----------



## NatalieW

I don't know the actual date yet, but I'm 38weeks from then on. Being induced takes about 4 days, then she'll probably be in special care for a couple of days unless we can stablise her blood sugars.. When are you on holiday?


----------



## Sambatiki

Im back on the 20th only going to newquay though!!! Ha ha ha ha Tell midwife that 17th -20th is out of the question coz sambas on her hols!! :rofl:


----------



## golcarlilly

8 Weeks :shock:


----------



## Sambatiki

nah that cant be right!!!! It feels like Nats only been preggers 2 minutes!! Dont tell me Ive been ttc nearly as long as it takes to make a baby :cry: :rofl:


----------



## Sambatiki

la la la la la Im in denial!! :rofl:

This forum requires that you wait 30 seconds between posts. Please try again in 9 seconds. :grr: FFS! :rofl:


----------



## NatalieW

yes 8 weeks.... I feel a bit sick about it!!!

Don't worry Kerry you have your mobile, I'll text you extra special!!


----------



## Chris77

golcarlilly said:


> Chris77 said:
> 
> 
> This day is NOT moving! :hissy: It's only 10:39 am! :hissy:
> 
> Oh no!! it is 15.45 here, roll on 5pm!Click to expand...

I had to use my fingers to calculate what time that is. :dohh: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Sambatiki

Thats ok but I need update thats my special job!!! 

If Im away I'll text one of the girls to update!! :yipee: 

Dont worry everything is going to be GREAT NAT!


----------



## Chris77

Nat, your bump is lovely! 30 weeks, so exciting! :happydance:

Tracy, no I haven't heard from Lea today. I'm sure she's okay though...she's probably just taking some quiet time for herself.


----------



## Sambatiki

Chris77 said:


> golcarlilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chris77 said:
> 
> 
> This day is NOT moving! :hissy: It's only 10:39 am! :hissy:
> 
> Oh no!! it is 15.45 here, roll on 5pm!Click to expand...
> 
> I had to use my fingers to calculate what time that is. :dohh: :rofl: :rofl:Click to expand...

Its 5pm here now!!! Tracys finishing now lucky thing!!


----------



## NatalieW

Right ladies... I'm off.. Sam on his way home and still house is a mess, I blame the cats!!! (don't think i can get away with that tho!!)

I hope everyone has a lovely weekend and have lots of :sex:


----------



## Sambatiki

Chris - If you hear from her could you tell her Im thinking of her and nick and BIG :hug: and :kiss:


----------



## Sambatiki

Bye Nat!! Have a super duper weekend!! :wave:

Quick Reply 
The following errors occurred with your submission 
This forum requires that you wait 30 seconds between posts. Please try again in 4 seconds. 

Back to the good old days :rofl:


----------



## Chris77

Bye Nat :wave:

Kerry, yes of course I will tell her. :hugs:


----------



## Chris77

Ah shit...... I just got nominated to be on the HR Service Standards team. WTF?! Aren't my days spent here at work torturous enough. :grr:

It's only 12:08 pm! :dohh:


----------



## Sambatiki

Whats that??? :dohh:

I was saying earlier we need to have a proper BAW reunion!! I miss everyone :cry:


----------



## Sambatiki

Righto Im offski!!! 

Have a lovely weekend peeps!! Will be checking on you all!! xxxx

Chris - Hope the rest of the day doesnt drag too much! xxxx


----------



## Chris77

Sambatiki said:


> Whats that??? :dohh:
> 
> :

Beats the shit outta me! :rofl: :rofl:

I agree on the BAW reunion! :thumbup:


----------



## Chris77

Sambatiki said:


> Righto Im offski!!!
> 
> Have a lovely weekend peeps!! Will be checking on you all!! xxxx
> 
> Chris - Hope the rest of the day doesnt drag too much! xxxx

Bye Kerry :wave:

I shall miss you. :cry: Try to log back on when you get home. I know BnB is the first thing you think of after work on a Friday evening! :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Chris77

I think I'll just talk to myself for next 4 hours. :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Reedy

Hello x 

Nat - Love the bump & so cute that kitty is giving Isobelle a cuddle x 

Tracy - Where's your bump pic????

Lea - Thats a lovely arrangement x It was very thoughtful of work x thinking of you & Nick xxx :hugs:

Hope everyones ok x x x


----------



## Chris77

Hiya Reedy :hi:


----------



## MissyMojo

heya girls im heading off to work and know i will be bored, work on a saturday is cruel, lol, think i'll be sat online on my mobile fone hehehe

hope everyone has a good saturday 
mojo xxxx


----------



## golcarlilly

Hi girls, anyone here today? I am just popping in quickly cos I have to help DH do the wallpapering in a mo!


----------



## MissyMojo

im about while im locked out of work!!!! need someone i kjonw to let mme in but theres no one else in yet hahahah so im sat on the steps on laptop


----------



## golcarlilly

Oh no, hope you are not freezing!! what job do you do?


----------



## MissyMojo

i work in a call centre, im not cold its sunny here, lol, just with problems about d.p.a no one will let u in unless ur on their team hahaha

how r u today?


----------



## Sambatiki

Hello Ladies!!! 

Hope everyone is well!!! xxxxx Miss out little chats xxx :cry:


----------



## Poshie

Hello ladies :) Thought it was about time I resurrected my posting here. It's been tricky the past few weeks at work (crap ex cuse I know).

Looks like we might have a new member, hello mojo and welcome :D

What fabulous news today with Reedy's :bfp: for the BAW team! :happydance:

Had a nice relaxing weekend - my sister is looking well and she now has a proper bump there (she's 18 weeks). Just went out with the dogs, watched a couple of films and chilled out and caught up really. It went sooo quickly!

I am testing a week tomorrow. Strange opks for me this month (long surge) so unsure really as to what chance we have. We shall see in a week. I really really want to join Reedy in 1st tri!

Hope you are all well and had good weekends :)

PS. I am actually going to lunch in 15 mins, then going straight to a meeting, so may not check in again til about 4.00pm.


----------



## Reedy

Hey girlies 

Thought I'd pop in on my lunch break x 

Hope everyone is well x miss talking to you girls during the day x x x x x x

Had a hectic weekend x saturday night went out with some friends to Bistro Live then sunday went to see DH play football then went out for sunday lunch with my parents 
Monday........ well I got my :bfp: :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Chris77

Afternoon ladies :hi:

How was everyone's weekend?


----------



## golcarlilly

Reedy said:


> Hey girlies
> 
> Thought I'd pop in on my lunch break x
> 
> Hope everyone is well x miss talking to you girls during the day x x x x x x
> 
> Had a hectic weekend x saturday night went out with some friends to Bistro Live then sunday went to see DH play football then went out for sunday lunch with my parents
> Monday........ well I got my :bfp: :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

AAARGH I don't believe it:yipee::wohoo: CONGRATULATIONS!!!! :hugs:


----------



## Sambatiki

Hi chris and tracy and poshie!! :wave:

Glad to hear everyone is well!!! 

Poshie - I know what you mean about too much work :grr:


----------



## golcarlilly

Hi Kerry - have you seen the news about Reedy?


----------



## Sambatiki

tracy - How is your work atm??? Anymore news


----------



## Sambatiki

tracy - YES!!!!! She told me on msn this morning!!! :yipee: 

Yes sorry forgot to post my CONGRATS in here too!!

Wishing Reedy a VERY happy and healthy pregnancy!


----------



## golcarlilly

No nothing as yet :cry:


----------



## golcarlilly

so happy for her !!


----------



## Chris77

CONGRATULATIONS Reedy!

Happy & Healthy 9 hun! :hugs:


----------



## golcarlilly

Hi Chris :wave:


----------



## Chris77

Hi Tracy :hi:


----------



## Sambatiki

Rubbish its crap they can keep you hanging on like that!! :grr:

Chris - How is your cold??? And the who-ha temping ???


----------



## DaisyDuke

Fear not girls i'm here, sorry ive been neglecting u :blush: update please how are u all?


----------



## Reedy

Thank you my lovelies x still cant quite believe it myself x It really hasnt sunk in yet x 

Tracy - its crap you havent heard about your work yet x x hope they tell you something soon x

Chris - Me & Kerry have your cold too :hissy: its pants isnt it x hope your feeling better x x x x


----------



## golcarlilly

They don't know if they can buy out the company or if someone else will yet so that is why they can't let us know, I think my job is safe for as long as we are still trading but that is all I do know!!


----------



## Chris77

Cold is virtually gone! :happydance:

Who-ha temping isn't going. I've still been doing it orally.


----------



## Sambatiki

Tracy - Keeping my fingers crossed for you!! 

Chris - Im going to carry on orally too and hope that cold is gone soon before I need crucial temps!!! 

Reedy - Im still wetting my pants here...... yes from 9am this morning!! :rofl:

Daisy - I am fine apart from a cold and wet pants :rofl:


----------



## Chris77

Some woman I used to work with in another department 2 years ago, just came to my office today (she hasn't seen me since) and she says to me, "OMG, I didn't even recognize you, you really gained alot of weight!" :grr: :grr: I'm like, yeah I didn't recognize you either, you got uglier. :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Sambatiki

Chris - OMFG CHEEKY BIAAAAATCH!!! Shall I bitch slap her for you??? :gun:


----------



## golcarlilly

OMFG how rude!!!!! a guy said that to my DH last week too - he said he nearly punched him - how dare people be so personal!!


----------



## DaisyDuke

FFS checky fecking bitch, i hope u said that to her :ninja:


----------



## Reedy

What a complete fecking bitchbag x Hope you told her that x


----------



## Chris77

If I weren't in Human Resources I would have. But unfortunately being in HR, I always have to be nice. :hissy:


----------



## Sambatiki

BOLLOX that was blatent BULLYING IN THE WORKPLACE!!!


----------



## LeaArr

Reedy - Congrats hun H&H 9 months. :happydance:

Chris - :ninja: kick her!


----------



## Sambatiki

Hey lovely Lea!! 
:hug: How are you doing?? Are you back to work??


----------



## Chris77

Morning Lea :hi: How you doing sweets?


----------



## LeaArr

I am back at work today. I was tearing up as I was putting on my make-up this morning and thinking "how am I supposed to make it through the day if I can't even make it through getting ready for the day?" 
I am better now that I am actually here. We'll see how it goes.


----------



## Sambatiki

Its so lovely to see so many lovely faces back here :cry: Im getting all emotional here!!


----------



## Sambatiki

LeaArr said:


> I am back at work today. I was tearing up as I was putting on my make-up this morning and thinking "how am I supposed to make it through the day if I can't even make it through getting ready for the day?"
> I am better now that I am actually here. We'll see how it goes.

I remember getting so worked up about going back to work too..... the tought of it is normally worse than it is. :hug: It wont completely keep your mind off it..... but it keeps the mind occupied for a little while atleast :hug:


----------



## Chris77

LeaArr said:


> I am back at work today. I was tearing up as I was putting on my make-up this morning and thinking "how am I supposed to make it through the day if I can't even make it through getting ready for the day?"
> I am better now that I am actually here. We'll see how it goes.

:hug:


----------



## DaisyDuke

Lea :hugs: if u want to talk about it were here for u :hugs:


----------



## Chris77

I used Kerry's Phrase Of The Day in a sentence today! :happydance:

Sucks Big Hairy Balls! :rofl:


----------



## golcarlilly

:hug: Lea, hope you are coping at work :hug:


----------



## LeaArr

I am not quite sure where to be right now. I am just posting it here to get it out though. My SIL (Nick's sister) just found out she is pregnant. She and I aren't exactly on the best terms after her December wedding shenanigans and other random thoughless acts over the past couple of years. I don't know why she would confide in me with this. Anyway, here is the text exchange from the past couple of days:

Thursday:

SIL: "Just a heads up, I won't be at [FSIL]'s shower on Saturday. Oh, and the doctor confirmed my due date as October 6"
Me: no reply

Today:

SIL: "I have found a new doctor. They are just starting the practice if you want the number"
Me: no reply
SIL: "so far they have been helpful and gave me all the info to book pre-natal classes and such. Just a heads up."
Me: no reply
SIL: "oh, and I forgot. The clinic is at ......"
At this point, I called Nick almost in tears. He told me to tell her to fuck off. 
Me (to SIL): "Please stop."
SIL: "Are you ok?"
Me: "no"
SIL: "Do you want to talk about it?"
Me: "nope"
SIL: "I'm here if you need to talk"

I refuse to talk to her about this. I think me saying "Please stop" should suffice. I didn't even tell the bitch that I was pregnant, why would she assume that I would want a new doctor? And even still, I was fully capable of finding my own. My intake was booked for next week. 

Nick sent me a text shortly after saying "[SIL] called me and I yelled at her...." There was more to the text, but it was more of an inside joke than anything. It made me smile for a second.

Edited to add: Work is fine. Everyone is so wonderful. My SIL can go jump off a bridge. She is the only one who has effected me so far today.


----------



## Sambatiki

Im going to f-ing DECK the biaaaaatch!!!!! :gun: (Deck means fight btw) Im so sorry Lea :hug:


----------



## LeaArr

Thanks Samba. We deck peoples here in Canadianaland too :) I was talking to Sam and I said "if you read about my SIL being found dead, it wasn't me" She smiled at me and said "I will be your alibi, don't worry"


----------



## Chris77

Oh Lea, I am so so sorry hun. :hugs: SIL's suck...I swear to God sometimes I wish I could say "fuck off" to my SIL. I'm so sorry she upset you. :grr: We should send our SIL's on the same vacation together.....Bermuda Triangle perhaps?? :rofl:


----------



## LeaArr

Chris77 said:


> Oh Lea, I am so so sorry hun. :hugs: SIL's suck...I swear to God sometimes I wish I could say "fuck off" to my SIL. I'm so sorry she upset you. :grr: We should send our SIL's on the same vacation together.....Bermuda Triangle perhaps?? :rofl:

That sounds PERFECT! I love it.


----------



## Sambatiki

oh Im so glad that everything is ok at work!! 

TBH I did wonder where was best to leave posts for you xxx


----------



## Chris77

Alrighty....I'll go book their flights! :rofl:


----------



## Sambatiki

LeaArr said:


> Chris77 said:
> 
> 
> Oh Lea, I am so so sorry hun. :hugs: SIL's suck...I swear to God sometimes I wish I could say "fuck off" to my SIL. I'm so sorry she upset you. :grr: We should send our SIL's on the same vacation together.....Bermuda Triangle perhaps?? :rofl:
> 
> That sounds PERFECT! I love it.Click to expand...

I havent got a SIL but I do have a few ppl I could send with them!! :rofl:


----------



## LeaArr

Sambatiki said:


> LeaArr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chris77 said:
> 
> 
> Oh Lea, I am so so sorry hun. :hugs: SIL's suck...I swear to God sometimes I wish I could say "fuck off" to my SIL. I'm so sorry she upset you. :grr: We should send our SIL's on the same vacation together.....Bermuda Triangle perhaps?? :rofl:
> 
> That sounds PERFECT! I love it.Click to expand...
> 
> I havent got a SIL but I do have a few ppl I could send with them!! :rofl:Click to expand...

I think the more the merrier for this trip Samba.


----------



## LeaArr

Sambatiki said:


> oh Im so glad that everything is ok at work!!
> 
> TBH I did wonder where was best to leave posts for you xxx

I was thinking maybe WTT is where I should be now. Doesn't feel right to me though. Maybe I will resurrect my TTC journal. It's tough cause I think when Nick and I have healed from this we are going to be NTNP, so I am kinda an inbetweenie. I am so lost.


----------



## Chris77

LeaArr said:


> Thanks Samba. We deck peoples here in Canadianaland too :) I was talking to Sam and I said "if you read about my SIL being found dead, it wasn't me" She smiled at me and said "I will be your alibi, don't worry"

We "deck" people here too! :ninja: :ninja:


----------



## Chris77

LeaArr said:


> Sambatiki said:
> 
> 
> oh Im so glad that everything is ok at work!!
> 
> TBH I did wonder where was best to leave posts for you xxx
> 
> I was thinking maybe WTT is where I should be now. Doesn't feel right to me though. Maybe I will resurrect my TTC journal. It's tough cause I think when Nick and I have healed from this we are going to be NTNP, so I am kinda an inbetweenie. I am so lost.Click to expand...

You'll figure it out babe. Just give yourself as much time as you can to heal. There is no time table for this sort of thing. :hugs:


----------



## Sambatiki

Babes You can post in here all you like!! Could be LEA's BAW Journo.... just until you know where you want to go! Or you could start a new journo when you feel happiest xxxx

Right'o ladie'os Im offski!!!! 

Much love to you all xxxx :hug:


----------



## Sambatiki

Chris77 said:


> LeaArr said:
> 
> 
> Thanks Samba. We deck peoples here in Canadianaland too :) I was talking to Sam and I said "if you read about my SIL being found dead, it wasn't me" She smiled at me and said "I will be your alibi, don't worry"
> 
> We "deck" people here too! :ninja: :ninja:Click to expand...


ohhh theres decking ALL over the world 


https://i344.photobucket.com/albums/p352/brebnerjk/IMG_3251.jpg

:rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Chris77

I agree with Kerry. :thumbup:

Have a nice evening Kerry :wave:


----------



## Chris77

Sambatiki said:


> Chris77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LeaArr said:
> 
> 
> Thanks Samba. We deck peoples here in Canadianaland too :) I was talking to Sam and I said "if you read about my SIL being found dead, it wasn't me" She smiled at me and said "I will be your alibi, don't worry"
> 
> We "deck" people here too! :ninja: :ninja:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ohhh theres decking ALL over the world
> 
> 
> https://i344.photobucket.com/albums/p352/brebnerjk/IMG_3251.jpg
> 
> :rofl: :rofl:Click to expand...

:rofl:


----------



## Chris77

Lea - just you and me again. The Dynamic Duo! :happydance:

I'm actually headed off to lunch now but be back in an hour!


----------



## LeaArr

see you then.

Have a good evening Kerry!


----------



## buffycat

hi Lea....how you feeling?.....:hugs::hugs::hugs:

how's everyone else? did you have a good weekend?


----------



## buffycat

will try and be about more tomorrow.....love and hugs to you all....

:hugs:


----------



## NatalieW

Evening ladies... I'm doing a happy dance!!


----------



## LeaArr

Buffy - I am better today. Work is proving to be a good distraction. I am wishing my SIL disappeared from the face of the planet though. How was your weekend?

Nat - Why happydance? You must share!


----------



## NatalieW

Lea whats wrong with SIL? 

I pleased for Reedy...

Work have been supportive of my diabetes, I am now going to count how long before the kids know... and who tells them.


----------



## LeaArr

NatalieW said:


> Lea whats wrong with SIL?
> 
> I pleased for Reedy...
> 
> Work have been supportive of my diabetes, I am now going to count how long before the kids know... and who tells them.




LeaArr said:


> I am not quite sure where to be right now. I am just posting it here to get it out though. My SIL (Nick's sister) just found out she is pregnant. She and I aren't exactly on the best terms after her December wedding shenanigans and other random thoughless acts over the past couple of years. I don't know why she would confide in me with this. Anyway, here is the text exchange from the past couple of days:
> 
> Thursday:
> 
> SIL: "Just a heads up, I won't be at [FSIL]'s shower on Saturday. Oh, and the doctor confirmed my due date as October 6"
> Me: no reply
> 
> Today:
> 
> SIL: "I have found a new doctor. They are just starting the practice if you want the number"
> Me: no reply
> SIL: "so far they have been helpful and gave me all the info to book pre-natal classes and such. Just a heads up."
> Me: no reply
> SIL: "oh, and I forgot. The clinic is at ......"
> At this point, I called Nick almost in tears. He told me to tell her to fuck off.
> Me (to SIL): "Please stop."
> SIL: "Are you ok?"
> Me: "no"
> SIL: "Do you want to talk about it?"
> Me: "nope"
> SIL: "I'm here if you need to talk"
> 
> I refuse to talk to her about this. I think me saying "Please stop" should suffice. I didn't even tell the bitch that I was pregnant, why would she assume that I would want a new doctor? And even still, I was fully capable of finding my own. My intake was booked for next week.
> 
> Nick sent me a text shortly after saying "[SIL] called me and I yelled at her...." There was more to the text, but it was more of an inside joke than anything. It made me smile for a second.
> 
> Edited to add: Work is fine. Everyone is so wonderful. My SIL can go jump off a bridge. She is the only one who has effected me so far today.

I know, totally fab news about Reedy. I am so excited and happy for her! I'm glad that work is being supportive. The kids will figure it out very soon I'm sure.


----------



## NatalieW

Aww :hug: Lea... what a complete bitch!!! Doesn't she understand!!!! I'll fly over and smack her!


----------



## Chris77

Back from lunch.

Hi Nat :hi:


----------



## LeaArr

what did you have for lunch? I am about to head for mine now. I was thinking about going for a walk, but it is snowing. Boo!


----------



## NatalieW

Yo Chris...

I had chickpea salad, chicken and salad for lunch followed by a sugar free jelly!!!

I am smelling curry right now!!!! YUUUUUMMMMM


----------



## Chris77

I had a philly cheese steak sandwich with fries. :munch:


----------



## NatalieW

Interesting combo chris!!!


----------



## LeaArr

I am heading for a walk. See you lovely ladies in a bit.


----------



## Chris77

It was very yummy! :D


----------



## NatalieW

have a nice walk Lea.... Might not be here when you get back....


----------



## LeaArr

Hey! You're still here!


----------



## Chris77

Still no word from my gyno regarding my cd 3 tests! :hissy: I should give them a call, but I'm too scared to and I'm thinking if there was something wrong they'd call me.


----------



## Chris77

Oh Lea, I processed your Mary Kay order last night. It should arrive by 3/3/09but it usually comes sooner.


----------



## Chris77

I just ordered Annie the CUTEST little pj's! :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## LeaArr

Chris77 said:


> Oh Lea, I processed your Mary Kay order last night. It should arrive by 3/3/09but it usually comes sooner.

That's Nick's b-day. :happydance:


----------



## LeaArr

Chris77 said:


> I just ordered Annie the CUTEST little pj's! :rofl: :rofl:

Pics?

This forum requires that you wait 30 seconds between posts. Please try again in 10 seconds.

and it begins. :rofl:


----------



## LeaArr

Oh...the sheep in my new avatar was a prezzie from Sam and one of our mutual friends. They are so sweet.


----------



## Chris77

Aww that is sweet Lea.


----------



## Chris77

Here is her pj's

https://i12.photobucket.com/albums/a234/prairielady_/onesies.jpg

Oh my if my dog could talk! :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## LeaArr

Those are so cute! :rofl:


----------



## Chris77

We'll see how thrilled Annie is when I put them on her. :rofl: She likes her sweaters and t-shirts though....she gets all excited when she sees I'm about to put them on. :rofl:


----------



## LeaArr

aww, that's so cute.


----------



## Chris77

4 minutes left! :happydance: I'll talk to you tomorrow Lea. :wave:

:hug:


----------



## LeaArr

Have a good one.


----------



## NickyT75

is anyone still here?? :shrug: xx


----------



## NickyT75

Lea - I love your new avatar hunni :) 

Chris - cant wait to see pics of annie wearing her new PJ's :) xx


----------



## LeaArr

Thanks. I don't know what to name it though. I am up for suggestion.


----------



## NickyT75

is it a boy or a girl?? x


----------



## LeaArr

Has a girl feeling to it.


----------



## golcarlilly

Is anyone here? I can't sleep, found out at half four today that my colleague and good friend has been made redundant, went for a drink with her after work, she is totally gutted, she is single and has a mortgage, god knows how she is going to cope!


----------



## LeaArr

That is awful. I don't even know what to say.


----------



## Reedy

LeaArr said:


> Thanks. I don't know what to name it though. I am up for suggestion.

I love the sheep too its fab x I have a little sheep teddy on my desk at work x His name is Sir Mints Charles The 3rd :rofl: :rofl:My best friend & I came up with that one :rofl:


----------



## golcarlilly

Morning ladies, I am very sad today, please cheer me up someone? :(


----------



## Chris77

Afternoon ladies :hi:

Tracy, these are for you hun :hugs: 

Over the weekend, Pete and I were snuggling on the couch and my phone indicated that Lea texted me. I prompty said to Pete, "Oooh I have a text, get off me." :rofl: :rofl:

Still not smiling?

Pete and I just installed a phone in our bathroom...wanna see?











Keep scrolling....you'll love this!! :rofl:










































https://i12.photobucket.com/albums/a234/prairielady_/TrailerParkCan.jpg
:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:

Still not doing it? Try these

https://i12.photobucket.com/albums/a234/prairielady_/funny20189.jpg
https://i12.photobucket.com/albums/a234/prairielady_/knock_first_plz.jpg

And hey there's always the new FDA approved drug:

https://i12.photobucket.com/albums/a234/prairielady_/9b7fe57edb28a657300a824e6e20be8d.jpg


----------



## Sambatiki

Morning ladies!!! 

Tracy - Im so sorry to hear about your friend :hug: 

Lea - I love your new sheep did you rename her???


----------



## Sambatiki

Morning chris!! :wave:


----------



## Chris77

Hola!! :hi:


----------



## Sambatiki

chris - Is work nice and busy today???


----------



## Chris77

Not yet, (it's only 7:50 am) but I expect it will be. :dohh:


----------



## golcarlilly

Thanks Chris :hugs: they cheered me up :rofl: 

I have zilch to do today, I am soooooo bored!!!


----------



## Sambatiki

Tracy - I have work you can do!!!!

Chris - 7.50am.......... Rubbish!!! You need to live over here with us!!


----------



## buffycat

afternoon all....

i'm only about for 10mins as i'm off to the hospital this afternoon for our first appointment with the specialist......really dreading it.....jsut don't know what to expect, and i really hope that i don't melt into an emotional blob.......

Tracy....am sorry to hear about your friend.....sometimes i feel so lucky to have a job.....


----------



## Sambatiki

hi buffy!! :wave:

Im sure it will be fine sweetie! Im sure it'll be more of a Q&A session at the mo!! 
Daisy is going to pop over and help you!! xxxx :hug: and GOOD LUCK!!


----------



## DaisyDuke

Im here buffy :hugs:

So my 1st appointment was with the fs nurse i was uber pissed off :dohh: but turns out she was great. So we filled in a form weight health things, lifestyle etc. Then we sat down had a chat discussed our concerns, she sugested a few things and refered me for a hsg.

Then i saw the fs hsg all fine, so we discussed everything and came up with a treatement plan. May 13th we start clomid for 6 cycles for unexplained infertility.

The best thing i can sugest is right EVERYTHING down u want to discuss, and before u leave check u have discussed everything.

Who does ur letter say ur seeing? What ur situation babe i cant remember. Feels like ages ago i went to please ask me anything cos i know i have left our loads :dohh:


----------



## buffycat

will pop in later on.....will need to evict hubby from laptop though....

i sooo need to get a aptop of my own !!

luv to you all....:hugs:


----------



## Sambatiki

buffycat said:


> will pop in later on.....will need to evict hubby from laptop though....
> 
> i sooo need to get a aptop of my own !!
> 
> luv to you all....:hugs:

Agreed!!! Bugger off hubby..... we miss our buffy!!


----------



## buffycat

Daisy.....ttc for 2 years.....t mcs......got Reumatoid arthritis, so docs want me to get pregnant asap before my bones get much worse....

re clomid though......is that to help along ovulation? do they think that was your issue? sorry if these are personal questions.....


----------



## Chris77

Sambatiki said:


> Tracy - I have work you can do!!!!
> 
> Chris - 7.50am.......... Rubbish!!! You need to live over here with us!!

I agree!


----------



## Chris77

buffycat said:


> afternoon all....
> 
> i'm only about for 10mins as i'm off to the hospital this afternoon for our first appointment with the specialist......really dreading it.....jsut don't know what to expect, and i really hope that i don't melt into an emotional blob.......
> 
> Tracy....am sorry to hear about your friend.....sometimes i feel so lucky to have a job.....

Good luck! :hugs:


----------



## Chris77

Shit ladies...I messed up the link to fertility friend and now I can't get it back. All I see is the code for the ticker.....how can I get the code for the chart? I can't remember how I did it before. :dohh:


----------



## Chris77

Never mind....I figured it out. :dohh:


----------



## DaisyDuke

buffycat said:


> Daisy.....ttc for 2 years.....t mcs......got Reumatoid arthritis, so docs want me to get pregnant asap before my bones get much worse....
> 
> re clomid though......is that to help along ovulation? do they think that was your issue? sorry if these are personal questions.....

No not personal at all :hugs:

Sorry about ur 2 looses :hugs: i would ask them to look into that. Yeah clomid was designed to make women ovulate but i already do, its been proved to help with unexplained infertility also succesful when used with iui maybe mention that?

Good luck.

XXX


----------



## golcarlilly

I dunno hun, I never worked out how to use fertility friend :dohh:

God I am bored, i have even dusted and vacuumed my office!! (the cleaning company pulled out a couple of weeks ago!)


----------



## Sambatiki

tracy - GOSH :shock: that is boredom!! Have you cheered up abit???


----------



## Chris77

WOW! :shock: Tracy, one must be hideously bored to CLEAN!!!! :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Sambatiki

Buffy - GOOD LUCK :dust:


----------



## golcarlilly

One is super extraordinarily spectacularly mega bored Chris :rofl:

Kerry, i am trying my best not to be a miserable cow LOL I have decided what will be will be so there is not much point mooching around feeling sorry for myself!!


----------



## Sambatiki

tracy - :hug: 


Feast your eyes on this!!! Thats GOT to cheer you up!! 
https://i243.photobucket.com/albums/ff318/valheb/sexyman.jpg


----------



## golcarlilly

Thanks Kerry - just visited your journo and I am still :rofl:!!!!


----------



## Chris77

Sambatiki said:


> tracy - :hug:
> 
> 
> Feast your eyes on this!!! Thats GOT to cheer you up!!
> https://i243.photobucket.com/albums/ff318/valheb/sexyman.jpg

:shock: :shock:


----------



## golcarlilly

:rofl: chris - put your eyes back in their sockets :rofl:


----------



## Chris77

Look at this, some woman in the US was bored and painted her who-ha on her car!

https://i12.photobucket.com/albums/a234/prairielady_/untitled-3.jpg


----------



## golcarlilly

OMG that is just gross - can you imagine driving around in that!!!!


----------



## Sambatiki

Chris - Someone sent me that on an email........... one question........ WHY???? :rofl:

Tracy - Glad my shenanigans and the spammers cheered you up!! xxx


----------



## Chris77

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl: Her car caused quite a bit of accidents and she was told to paint over it. :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:

We Americans are a little nutters :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## DaisyDuke

Kerry yum yum yummy

Chris OMFG


----------



## golcarlilly

A little :shock: :rofl:


----------



## golcarlilly

Daisy - I gotta ask, who is the guy on your avatar?


----------



## Sambatiki

Have you heard of them strange wierdo's that actually have sexual relations with their cars??? :shock:


----------



## Chris77

Sambatiki said:


> Have you heard of them strange wierdo's that actually have sexual relations with their cars??? :shock:

Okay um.....HOW exactly? :rofl:


----------



## Chris77

I gotta work on a flyer. Totally random but hey :rofl:

This forum requires that you wait 30 seconds between posts. Please try again in 1 seconds.

OOPSIE!!


----------



## golcarlilly

Yeah there was a bizarre programme about it on tv recently, I didn't watch - the one where the man was obsessed with his real dolls was enough for me!!!


----------



## golcarlilly

see you soon Chris x


----------



## Sambatiki

OMFG The real dolls one on CH4............ that is FUCKED UP!!! 

Chris - Stop working............ NOW!


----------



## Chris77

Tracy, I aint going nowheres! :nope: I can multi-task very well! :rofl:


----------



## Sambatiki

Me too BNB, MSN, EAT Thats 3 things!!! :rofl:


----------



## Chris77

:rofl:


----------



## LeaArr

Mornin'

The sheep has two names now depending on where I am. BigEyes McSheep when I am at work and CreepyEyes McSheep when I am at home. CreepyEyes made Nick laugh, and I want him to be able to laugh. I promised him that I would bring it back to work cause he thought it was so creepy. He thinks it's cute as a whole, but they eyes are just too much for him :rofl:


----------



## golcarlilly

Hi Lea how you doing today? 

I am multi-tasking too drinking tea, eating bacon wheat crunchies and talking to you lovely ladies!

Real dolls - what kind of freaks were those guys?!!!


----------



## Chris77

Morning Lea :hi:

My co-worker is going to CVS and she asked me if I wanted anything and I told her to bring me back Tootsie Roll Pops and Blow Pops. :rofl:


----------



## golcarlilly

Chris77 said:


> Morning Lea :hi:
> 
> My co-worker is going to CVS and she asked me if I wanted anything and I told her to bring me back Tootsie Roll Pops and Blow Pops. :rofl:

You just spoke to me in a foreign language :rofl: what is CVS and what are tootsie and blow pops???


----------



## LeaArr

CVS is like Boots, Tootsie and Blow pops are lollies with crap in the middle :rofl:


----------



## Chris77

golcarlilly said:


> Chris77 said:
> 
> 
> Morning Lea :hi:
> 
> My co-worker is going to CVS and she asked me if I wanted anything and I told her to bring me back Tootsie Roll Pops and Blow Pops. :rofl:
> 
> You just spoke to me in a foreign language :rofl: what is CVS and what are tootsie and blow pops???Click to expand...

So sorry :dohh: CVS is a drug store. 

Tootsie Roll Pops are lollipops with a tootsie roll in it and Blow Pops are lollipops with gum inside. :munch:


----------



## golcarlilly

Ok still don't know what a tootsie roll is??


----------



## Chris77

Tootsie rolls are a chewy chocolate - YUM!!!!!!


----------



## golcarlilly

LeaArr said:


> CVS is like Boots, Tootsie and Blow pops are lollies with crap in the middle :rofl:

Not literally I hope :rofl:


----------



## golcarlilly

Right, I get you!

I am having some sour skittles, I can't stop eating rubbish today!


----------



## LeaArr

Depends on my mood I guess. Tootsie Rolls are chocolate toffee...yummers.


----------



## Chris77

https://i12.photobucket.com/albums/a234/prairielady_/Tootsie_roll_small.jpg


----------



## golcarlilly

Think they might be like our chocolate eclairs

https://tbn1.google.com/images?q=tbn:bjhRTjsHI9AmoM:https://www.britishdelights.com/images/CAD3.JPG


----------



## golcarlilly

my god this afternoon is going by at snails pace!


----------



## golcarlilly

Is anyone doing anything exciting this evening? I have to help DH do some painting - yawn!!


----------



## Chris77

golcarlilly said:


> Is anyone doing anything exciting this evening? I have to help DH do some painting - yawn!!

I'm having sex :hi: :rofl:


----------



## golcarlilly

You go girl!!!!:happydance::rofl:


----------



## DaisyDuke

golcarlilly said:


> Daisy - I gotta ask, who is the guy on your avatar?

Ben Adams do u like? :)


----------



## DaisyDuke

golcarlilly said:


> Is anyone doing anything exciting this evening? I have to help DH do some painting - yawn!!

Making pancakes and eating them :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## golcarlilly

Who is he?


----------



## LeaArr

I have been wanting pancakes since yesterday. I'm going to have to crash your dinner Daisy.


----------



## DaisyDuke

golcarlilly said:


> Who is he?

Hes a singer/songwritter was in A1 and recently on CBB.


----------



## DaisyDuke

LeaArr said:


> I have been wanting pancakes since yesterday. I'm going to have to crash your dinner Daisy.

Yep ur very welcome :hugs:


----------



## golcarlilly

Is he the guy outta westlife? If so he is fit but I don't like that piccy cos the pants make my skin crawl!!! :rofl: they look like something ade edmundson wears in Bottom!!!


----------



## Chris77

Ooooh pancakes! :munch:


----------



## golcarlilly

I feel sick, I have eaten too much crap :sick:


----------



## LeaArr

golcarlilly said:


> I feel sick, I have eaten too much crap :sick:

Serves you right then. :rofl: But seriously, sucky.


----------



## Chris77

:rofl:


----------



## Chris77

Tracy, here's some Tums for ya! :winkwink:

https://i12.photobucket.com/albums/a234/prairielady_/tums.jpg


----------



## Sambatiki

Back ladies!!!! 

Im on my 2nd kit kat of the day :rofl:


----------



## Sambatiki

Hi Lea :wave:


----------



## golcarlilly

I know lea, I shouldn't be such a piggy!!! thanks for the tums Chris, I have run out of gaviscon!
Hi Kerry, don't mention choc I may throw up!!!


----------



## golcarlilly

I know lea, I shouldn't be such a piggy!!! thanks for the tums Chris, I have run out of gaviscon!
Hi Kerry, don't mention choc I may throw up!!!


----------



## golcarlilly

oops double post!!


----------



## DaisyDuke

golcarlilly said:


> Is he the guy outta westlife? If so he is fit but I don't like that piccy cos the pants make my skin crawl!!! :rofl: they look like something ade edmundson wears in Bottom!!!

Nooooooooooo :hissy::hissy::hissy: westlife are minging A1

Sowwi the pants make ur skin crawl it was a magazine shoot imitating a dolce and gabana model i think...........


----------



## golcarlilly

OOps sorry!! I googled ben adams and that is who it brought up!


----------



## DaisyDuke

www.benadams.uk.com


----------



## Sambatiki

daisy - maybe ben joined westlife and didnt tell you!!


----------



## LeaArr

I can't blame you Tracy, I have been there :rofl:


----------



## golcarlilly

MMM he is quite tasty, I think you should find a different pic LOL!!


----------



## Sambatiki

lea - :hug:


----------



## Chris77

WB Kerry :hi:

Got my Tootise Roll Pops! :happydance:


----------



## golcarlilly

OMG I just realised I have been on here for 3 hours solid :shock:


----------



## LeaArr

golcarlilly said:


> OMG I just realised I have been on here for 3 hours solid :shock:

There are times I have been there too...:rofl:


----------



## DaisyDuke

Samba Ben would never do that :rofl:

No i like this pic its naked :wohoo:


----------



## golcarlilly

:rofl: I have not done an ounce of work this aft - oh well!!!


----------



## golcarlilly

If it was naked I would love it :rofl:

GET EM OFF!!!!


----------



## Chris77

OMG! This girl came in for her interview wearing her headphones! :dohh:


----------



## golcarlilly

Some folks have no idea do they?


----------



## Chris77

No they don't. Then they wonder why they didn't get the job. Genius!! :rofl:


----------



## Sambatiki

Chris77 said:


> OMG! This girl came in for her interview wearing her headphones! :dohh:

:rofl: Did she not get the job??? :rofl: Why???


----------



## golcarlilly

:rofl: what job was she applying for?


----------



## Sambatiki

I have been on BNB ALL day today :rofl: With a few BOSS ALERT breaks :rofl:

:yipee: Back to the old days!!! Im so glad BAW is getting busy again!! :yipee:


----------



## DaisyDuke

golcarlilly said:


> If it was naked I would love it :rofl:
> 
> GET EM OFF!!!!

Well said :rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## LeaArr

Sambatiki said:


> Chris77 said:
> 
> 
> OMG! This girl came in for her interview wearing her headphones! :dohh:
> 
> :rofl: Did she not get the job??? :rofl: Why???Click to expand...

No kidding. That seems so professional to me. :shrug:


----------



## golcarlilly

YAAY FOR THE GOOD OLD DAYS!!!!:happydance::cloud9:


----------



## Sambatiki

Chris - If she said she spent ALL day on BNB would she get the job..... if she ditched the headphones???


----------



## Sambatiki

golcarlilly said:


> yaay for the good old days!!!!:happydance::cloud9:

party


----------



## golcarlilly

:dance::yipee::headspin::drunk::friends::wohoo::happydance:


----------



## golcarlilly

Don't you just love smilies!!!!


----------



## baby.love

Good afternoon my lovely BAW babes :D how are we all?


----------



## golcarlilly

Hi leah, great hun, how bout you?


----------



## Sambatiki

yaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyy Leah's here too!!! :yipee:

How are you hun???? xxxx


----------



## baby.love

I'm all good thanks Tracy :) Very tired though...Having chinese tonight so that will make everything so much better :lol:


----------



## DaisyDuke

:hi: Leah :hugs:


----------



## baby.love

WOOOP Kerry i thought i'd pop in and see you all :)

Although the pic of Ben adams pants nearly made me bring back my wheat crunchies! He is nice but the pants aint doing it for me at all! Daisy find another naked one with better pants :rofl: or even better NO PANTS


----------



## DaisyDuke

:rofl: i wish i could find no pants :rofl:


----------



## golcarlilly

Hee hee, Leah it nearly made me throw my wheat crunchies up too, what flavour did you have? I had bacon!


----------



## baby.love

Me too Tracy! yum yum! i havent had them for years and just wanted them :lol:


----------



## golcarlilly

They have changed the worcester sauce ones though and I don't like them anymore :cry:


----------



## Sambatiki

mmmmmmmmmmmm wheat crunchies yum yum


----------



## DaisyDuke

<--------------------------- Happy now?


----------



## Sambatiki

Daisy - :rofl: Im happy!! :rofl:

Leah - Chinese makes me feel better too!!! What are you having??


----------



## LeaArr

I like it!


----------



## golcarlilly

:happydance: that is much better!!!


----------



## golcarlilly

We are so mean making you change your avatar - I feel bad now!!! :rofl:


----------



## DaisyDuke

Glad ur all happy now shame there has to be any clothes tho :dohh:


----------



## baby.love

Very happy Daisy thanks :D 

Tracy i only used to like the tomato and worcester sauce ones really, but yeah they have changed i think.. I wanna try the new walkers flavours but my OH says thats just wrong :lol:

Oh girls i forgot to say.... I have been a non smoker for 2 weeks now :yipee: Sorry to boast haha but i am so proud of myself :smug:


----------



## Chris77

golcarlilly said:


> :rofl: what job was she applying for?

Staff Assistant


----------



## DaisyDuke

golcarlilly said:


> We are so mean making you change your avatar - I feel bad now!!! :rofl:

So u should :rofl:

Ben i love u no matter what ur wearing :blush:


----------



## Chris77

baby.love said:


> Very happy Daisy thanks :D
> 
> Tracy i only used to like the tomato and worcester sauce ones really, but yeah they have changed i think.. I wanna try the new walkers flavours but my OH says thats just wrong :lol:
> 
> Oh girls i forgot to say.... I have been a non smoker for 2 weeks now :yipee: Sorry to boast haha but i am so proud of myself :smug:

Good job giving up smoking! :thumbup:


----------



## DaisyDuke

Well done Leah :wohoo: im proud of u, fyi i like the bacon wheat crunchies :munch:


----------



## baby.love

Kerry i might have hong kong style sweet and sour chicken :munch: i am sooo hungry but Nathan wont be home with it till about 8! I might have a sneeky bowl of frosties whilst i wait lol


----------



## DaisyDuke

Hmm i'm hungry again :hissy: interesting symptoms in Daisy land.

Leah DO IT, feed the bean. XXX


----------



## golcarlilly

DaisyDuke said:


> golcarlilly said:
> 
> 
> We are so mean making you change your avatar - I feel bad now!!! :rofl:
> 
> So u should :rofl:
> 
> Ben i love u no matter what ur wearing :blush:Click to expand...

:rofl: do you kiss a poster of him every night :rofl:

Girls it has been a lovely afternoon in BAW land, I am off home now, catch u all later xxx :kiss:


----------



## DaisyDuke

Yes :blush: is that wrong :rofl:

Ok babe :hugs: be safe. XXX


----------



## baby.love

Bye Tracy hun :hugs:

Daisy shhhhh i have fed the bean a bag of wheat crunchies! i'll have some frosties in a bit lol! And whats this about interesting symptoms madam! HUH HUH HUH!


----------



## DaisyDuke

Yep pinching ouchie pains in one place funny with food eating little but often, ALWAYS hungry peeing more, tired, and dare i say it i feel like i did when i was preg before. However i'm not that lucky so i suspect i'm setting myself up for a fall :dohh: nice to dream before af tho isnt it :hugs:


----------



## Chris77

Speaking of cereal, DH was really mad and yelled at me for eating all his Lucky Charms. :blush: :rofl:


----------



## DaisyDuke

OMG OMG OMG Chris we dont get lucky charms anymore :hissy:


----------



## baby.love

God i loved them Chris..

Daisy i'll keep em crossed for you hun :hugs:


----------



## Chris77

NOOOOOO!!! OMFG! Daisy, no Lucky Charms! That's a fucking sin!! :shock: Will have to send you some in the mail! :D 

Later Tracy :wave:


----------



## LeaArr

I a f-uhhh-reeeezing!! brrr


----------



## Chris77

I'll have to find a blanket for ya Lea!


----------



## Sambatiki

Leah - CONGRATS on giving up!!!! :yipee: You make me proud :smug: 

Chris - You can buy lucky charms over here but theyre about $14

Tracy - Bye hun!!! Have a super evening


----------



## Sambatiki

Lea - BIG :hug: to warm you up!!


----------



## LeaArr

Leah - Giving up smoking is hard. You have every right to brag!!


----------



## Sambatiki

Ohhhh I found some for £5.99......... USD $8.63 

https://www.ocado.com/webshop/getSearchProducts.do?clearTabs=yes&entry=luky+charms


----------



## baby.love

Thanks girls. Lea you are so right it has been hard, but i am cheating and using patches which the Dr said are perfectly safe to use...

Its getting to the point that i forget about the patch now so will speak to my nurse friday and see about dropping a level on them..I should be totally off patches within 8 weeks :) I like not smoking its cool :D


----------



## DaisyDuke

OMG thanks kerry :hugs:


----------



## Chris77

HOLY SHIT! $14 for a box of Lucky Charms! :shock: Oh my!


----------



## Chris77

Ahh fuck a duck...President Oduma is going to speak on prime time tonight. :grr: There goes my shows tonight! :grr:


----------



## Sambatiki

baby.love said:


> Thanks girls. Lea you are so right it has been hard, but i am cheating and using patches which the Dr said are perfectly safe to use...
> 
> Its getting to the point that i forget about the patch now so will speak to my nurse friday and see about dropping a level on them..I should be totally off patches within 8 weeks :) I like not smoking its cool :D

Thats FAB news!!!! 

Chris - I love the way you guys call programmes.......... Shows!!!


----------



## Chris77

:rofl:


----------



## Sambatiki

Chris77 said:


> HOLY SHIT! $14 for a box of Lucky Charms! :shock: Oh my!

I have now found cheaper........ $8.63..... :shock:


----------



## baby.love

Wow my son makes a great mess with his food! he just had spag bol and he is covered

Kerry i aint paying that for cereal, i'll stick with coco pops :rofl:


----------



## Sambatiki

Leah - Its ridiclous!!! 

Oh forgot to say.......... I watch bolt last night and its FAB!!!! But MR S... says Im like the hamster :cry:


----------



## Chris77

OMG! This old lady..she's a nurse on one oft the inpatientunits here and she's so annoying...she's real nice and everything but she always wants to hug me and when she does, I end up smelling like old lady for the rest of the day. :dohh: So anyway, when she came into my office, I immediately picked up my phone and pretended I was really engaged in a conversation...I waved hello to her and all...but she was still WAITING until I got off the phone! So, I stayed on the phone with my "pretend" phone call for 10 minutes before she finally gave up and walked away. :rofl: :rofl: PHEW! 

I know that was probably a little mean but I smell really good today...Sensual Amber from Bath & Body and I really don't want old lady smell to mix with it. :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## baby.love

:shock: wow she really wanted a hug! :rofl:


----------



## Chris77

:rofl::rofl:


----------



## LeaArr

:rofl:
I got mauled in the washroom. I was washing my hands and one of the office "den mothers" came up to me and sqeezed me around the neck. Her sentiment was sweet but I felt attacked :rofl:


----------



## Chris77

Awww :rofl:


----------



## baby.love

:hissy: i need chinese NOW .. sorry girls i have to rant as i am starving! :rofl:


----------



## NatalieW

Evening...


----------



## LeaArr

Hey Nat, How are you?


----------



## NatalieW

I'm good... feeling a little stressed.. Work!!!!

How are you?


----------



## LeaArr

Work!!! indeed

Feeling better. Everyday seems a little easier.


----------



## NatalieW

take it easy... they do say time is a good healer and it does... xxx


----------



## Sambatiki

Hey ladies!
Im not sure I like all this talk of violation thats going on! :rofl:
Hi Nat! :wave:


----------



## Chris77

Hi Nat :hi: Hi Kerry :hi:


----------



## Sambatiki

Hows the diabetes nat?


----------



## Reedy

Hi everyone sounds like you've been having fun today x I hate having to work when I'm at work :rofl:

Hope everyone is well x x x x x


----------



## buffycat

hey all...thought i would pop back in.....

i am in total shock....i've just read through c.15 pages....'tis like the good old days again! :happydance:


----------



## Chris77

Hi Reedy and Buffy :hi:


----------



## buffycat

hi Chris :wave:

did you see the link i posted last week?.....https://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/uk/7887826.stm

thought that would be your thing!


----------



## buffycat

gees.....

as if i didn't already know......

*'Belly fat is dangerous'*

this was off one of those crappy adverts on facebook.......


----------



## Chris77

Buffy no I didn't see the link you posted last week. I'm going to read it now!! :happydance:


----------



## Chris77

Oh that was very interesting Buffy!! Thank you!


----------



## buffycat

oh, and my pancakes were crap! :hissy:

dh used the pan to cook something last week, and left it on (wtf?!?!?).....ended up kiling the pan....hence the pancakes turned into mush when i used the pan tonight!

just as well our friends cancelled at the last moment else they would have had pancake mush......seriously, she is from Texas and i can't lose brownie points by having mushy pancakes!

note to self....buy new pan....ban DH from using it......:gun:


----------



## buffycat

you still at work Chris? when's hometime?


----------



## Chris77

Hometime is in 30 minutes! :happydance: (It's 3:58pm here now)


----------



## Sambatiki

Hi buffy!
How did it go?


----------



## Chris77

4:09 pm now! :happydance:


----------



## Sambatiki

I think someone's counting down :rofl:


----------



## buffycat

well......

not too bad.....she asked loads of questions, and i was really good and didn't cry (at all!)....had some bloods done, though not many as my rhuemy had already started them off for me...and dh had some done too....

not so great was the swabs that i had done.....i really hate that.....just they way that they 'move' things......


----------



## Chris77

Glad the appt didn't go too badly hun. :hugs: I hope all the results come out okay. :hugs:


----------



## Chris77

4:20

This forum requires that you wait 30 seconds between posts. Please try again in 17 seconds.

This forum requires that you wait 30 seconds between posts. Please try again in 6 seconds.


----------



## buffycat

think they are going to write to us when they are all back...might take a while as it includes chromosome checks too.....they have to go over to birmingham (who only test in batches)

i feel a bit more positive, buit i think dh is a bit huggy from it all.......

in the mean time....carry on as normal......


----------



## buffycat

eek....just looking in the over 18s room and one had a porn site link......hope hubbys pc not monitored too closely!


----------



## Chris77

buffycat said:


> eek....just looking in the over 18s room and one had a porn site link......hope hubbys pc not monitored too closely!

:shock: Oh my!


----------



## Chris77

4:27 pm! :yipee:


----------



## Chris77

Alrighty ladies, I'm going to pack up and get ready for my 45 to 60 minute commute home. :dohh:

Catch you all later :wave:


----------



## buffycat

just busy deleting cookies, history etc......obviously meaningless if they decide to look at his pc....


....whistles as if nothing is the matter!......


----------



## buffycat

speak to you tomorrow Chris.....byueeeee!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:wave:


----------



## baby.love

Good evening girls :wave: I am off to bed soon but thought i'd drop in and give you all a huge :hug:

Take care girls and i'll catch you tomorrow xx


----------



## Sambatiki

Buffy - So glad you were a brave girl! xxxxxx And that it went well for you! :hug: Pmsl at the porn! 
Leah - night mind the bed bugs dont bite! xxxx

Chris - Enjoy your evening!


----------



## Sambatiki

Morning Ladies!!! 

Just wanted to say how lovely it was yesterday!!! xxxxx


----------



## MissyMojo

morning sambatiki, this thread moves way to fast for me lol since i can only check it between 9 -10 and then 5:30 -6:15, on my way to and from work lol, but thought id pop in say hello hope ur all doing well
xxxx


----------



## Sambatiki

Morning MissMojo!!!! 

Yes the thread does move fairly quickly...... we gossip too much!! :rofl: Tell us a bit about yourself!! (Im a nosey bugger!! :rofl: )


----------



## MissyMojo

im 22, married to a solider, i'd been waiting for 18mnths to convince him to start trying, we got married in that time and moved and his posting with the army changed so waitin was a goood thing if frustrating,

i work for Orange in a call centre, not the best job but definately not the worst!!!, im only tiny 4ft10 god knows what i muppet i'll look like when i get to pregnancy and showing lol!!!

i love kids cant wait to fill my house with them, i do it atm with other ppls kiids holidng coffee mornings etc and set up my dsining room as kids paly room!!!!

im a face book addict, and last nite my oh turned down sex :(


----------



## golcarlilly

Morning ladies, I feel really :sick: today but have an upset stomach too so don't think it is Return of the Morning Sickness!! 

It was lovely on here yesterday Kerry, just like old times!!


----------



## Sambatiki

Miss mojo - Nice to meet you!!! Im 27 engaged..... TTC for 11 cycles after Mc in april 08. How long have you been TTC??? Where are you in your cycle.... sorry so many questions :rofl: GOOD LUCK!! :dust:

Tracy - Awww poorly :bunny: :hug: I hope you feel better soon xxx Yes I REALLY enjoyed it yesterday!!!!!


----------



## MissyMojo

:hugs: golcarlily. 

been tryin erm,,, just over a week lol!!! addicted to b n b already, im cycle day 13 of i dont know yet lol, this is first month without bcp,

big hugs for your loss tho darlin xxx


----------



## golcarlilly

Thanks girls!

My boss is doing my head in this morning, keeps getting me to ring people for him every five minutes - does he not know I am busy on here?!!


----------



## baby.love

Hiya girls...I feel utterly depressed and fed up today! Oh the joys of hormones. 

How are we all?


----------



## Sambatiki

Miss mojo = Hopefully 1st and only cycle trying!!! Naughty DH refusing :sex:!! 

Tracy - Are you busier at work today??


----------



## Sambatiki

Tracy - :gun: STUPID BOSS!!! :hissy:

Leah - Awww sweetie :hug: Anything in particular bothering you??


----------



## MissyMojo

lol, i even got all made up with lingerie and everything !!!! 

well girlies im gonna have to shoot have a fab day chatting, reeli wish i could join in xxx bug luvs to those having bad days, big loads of fairy dust to everyone trying xxx


----------



## Sambatiki

Miss mojo - DONT WORK TOO HARD!!!!


----------



## golcarlilly

Not really busy, just my boss is too idle to dial his own numbers LOL!!

I am having a packet of wheat crunchies to see if it takes the sicky feeling away!!

see ya missmojo!


----------



## Sambatiki

Ohhh wheat mucnhies!! Thats all I wanted last night after you and leah were talking about them!


----------



## golcarlilly

I am having worcester sauce ones today (well they are all gone now!!) last night I made some Jamie Oliver fridge cake it is all chocolately and gooey, I am going to eat that next :rofl: even a stomach bug can't stop me stuffing my fat face :rofl: 

Leah - why you blue hun? :hugs:


----------



## Sambatiki

Tracy - You MUST send me the reciepe!!!!! xxxxx Sounds SCRUMMY!


----------



## golcarlilly

Actually it isn't Jamie Oliver - that one had meringue in and I wasn't sure if I am allowed it (partly cooked egg?) this is it:

https://www.bbc.co.uk/food/recipes/database/chocolatefridgecake_74814.shtml

Enjoy!!!


----------



## Sambatiki

tracy - Naughty...... no your not!!! But if the eggs are pasturized I dont think its so bad


----------



## MissyMojo

Okay i'm officially bored at work! So much so i've accessed the site via my mobile phone!


----------



## Sambatiki

Miss Mojo - Naughty!!! :rofl:


----------



## golcarlilly

Won't that cost you miss m ??


----------



## buffycat

miss mojo...hello!

know what you mean about no :sex:

i was also denied last night....not good as i was really horny! :rofl:


----------



## golcarlilly

Hi Buffy :wave: long time no speak!


----------



## buffycat

hi Tracy....just looking at the recipe....couldn't see any eggs in it though....Chocolate fridge cake....looked lovely though!

how's you and bump? you doing ok ?


----------



## MissyMojo

Ha ha buffy sucks being denied. I have a data bundle on my account so it will come off that


----------



## golcarlilly

It was another recipe that had the eggs in buffy!

I only have free texts on my phone but it is a really cheap contract!


----------



## Sambatiki

Hiya Buffy :wave: - NAUGHTY DH!!!! I think you should give him a good spanking!!! Are you feeling more positive today after your FS appointment??? 

tracy - I wish I had a cheap contract!!!! 

Miss Mojo - Im with orange!!! Any deals I need to know about :rofl:


----------



## Reedy

Morning my lovelies x 

Tracy - thats recipe sounds yum I may have to make it at the weekend x 

missymojo - thats shite about being turned down & in all your get up too x hope your DH makes up for it tonight x 

Leah - hope your feeling ok huni x 

Hi Kerry & Buffy x x x x


----------



## MissyMojo

I pay 30 summat for 600 mins unlim texts and 30mb of data


----------



## MissyMojo

Tbh there's not so great deals atm generally i would look on the orange website and pick a deal from there then ring up and ask if you can have it lol. I did that with my own


----------



## Sambatiki

Miss mojo - Will have a butchers now!! xx


----------



## buffycat

hi Reedy....how you doing hun - you all excited?!

Kerry...am feeling more positive after the appointment.....dh not so though.....maybe that's why he wasn't in the mood last night....:cry:

mmm, food......tuna sandwich today.......


----------



## MissyMojo

I have a kiwi an apple and some soup for my lunch today. Then having sweet and sour home made for tea


----------



## Sambatiki

Buffy - Oh Thats ashame DH didnt feel too positive..... but men dont like to ask for help with anything! Silly men!!! Maybe he feels like its his fault in someway that he's failed... iygwim. :hug:

Miss mojo - Ohhhh Well done you..... very healthy lunch!!

Im having special K!!!! LUCKY ME!!! :rofl:


----------



## Reedy

buffycat said:


> hi Reedy....how you doing hun - you all excited?!

I'm ok thanks Buffy x still hasnt really sank in yet x I'm full of a cold though x 
Just feeling mega tired :sleep: could do with a week off work to get some sleep :rofl: x
Hope your ok & everything goes well at the appointment x x x x :hugs:


----------



## baby.love

afternoon girls, sorry about my mini rant earlier i am just tired and struggling a bit, pregnancy seems to set off my depression, i think all these hormones flying about knock me a bit. Nathan is taking a half day today and i am going to get some sleep. Thanks for all the support you are all fabulous.. xxxx


----------



## golcarlilly

My lunch is v healthy today - ham and cheese salad and a rhubarb yoghurt (trying to cancel out the crisps and fridge cake:rofl:) 

Hi Reedy, hope you feel better soon :hugs:


----------



## MissyMojo

aww baby love masive massive hugs :hug: :hugs: xxxxx

im trying to eat healthier during ttc so i'm used to it when i get my bfp!! i hate health food much prefer to carbo load lol


----------



## Chris77

Afternoon ladies :hi: 

Hi Missy :hi: Welcome!


----------



## golcarlilly

I eat healthy meals I just eat too much rubbish in between:rofl:


----------



## MissyMojo

hi chriss thanks for the welcome, im trying to keep up with thread oin my my mobile lol, work sucks!!!!!! in fact its safe to say i hate work lol


----------



## Chris77

MissyMojo said:


> hi chriss thanks for the welcome, im trying to keep up with thread oin my my mobile lol, work sucks!!!!!! in fact its safe to say i hate work lol

Yup I hate work too...no I DESPISE work!!


----------



## Chris77

golcarlilly said:


> I eat healthy meals I just eat too much rubbish in between:rofl:

:rofl::rofl:


----------



## Sambatiki

Hi Chris!!! :waves: - Im just off to your journo to check on those crazy temps!! xxxx

tracy - Junk in between meals............ Totally understand that one!! :rofl:


----------



## buffycat

i enjoy my work most of the time......but i do hate the fat slob that i have to sit next to....


----------



## golcarlilly

buffycat said:


> i enjoy my work most of the time......but i do hate the fat slob that i have to sit next to....

I hope he can't see your screen!!:rofl:

Hiya Chris :wave:


----------



## Sambatiki

buffycat said:


> i enjoy my work most of the time......but i do hate the fat slob that i have to sit next to....

:rofl: IS HE STILL WORKING THERE???? :grr:


----------



## Chris77

Throw fat guy a steak. :rofl:


----------



## golcarlilly

I am so sick of working here, there is no-one good to chat to anymore :cry:


----------



## DaisyDuke

No one to chat to here either only stinky boys :hissy:


----------



## Chris77

Noone to chat with at my job either. Everyone else is busy! :rofl:

Good thing is though that they all hear me typing feverishly away and assuming I'm working really hard....when I'm really typing on BnB! :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## DaisyDuke

:rofl: same here :rofl:


----------



## golcarlilly

And me :rofl:


----------



## MissyMojo

I work in a call centre so no chatting to other ppl for me. My job is so monotonous


----------



## golcarlilly

Does anyone love their job I wonder? the best job I have done is work part-time in a bookshop when my DD was little, I LOVED it!!


----------



## Sambatiki

I sit all bu myself in the corner :cry: 

BUT I get to talk to you lovely ladies!!! xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Sambatiki

I LOVE my job!!! :yipee: 

That was serious too!!!


----------



## DaisyDuke

I use to love my job as a radio presenter :cry:


----------



## golcarlilly

Lucky you Kerry!

Daisy what radio station?


----------



## Chris77

My boss revised the flyer for the Spring Fling that I worked on for him yesterday. Apparently, he didn't like my little bunnies and chicks. :dohh:


----------



## golcarlilly

How ungrateful of him!!!


----------



## Chris77

Seriously!! What the hell was wrong with bunnies and little chicks?? That's spring!! Apparently, he just wanted the flowers. :dohh: Next time, he can do it himself. :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## DaisyDuke

A capital one and a gwr one now gcap. Nothing huge.


----------



## golcarlilly

Sounds good daisy why did you give it up?

Chris - tell him in future not to disturb your bnb time for trivial jobs :rofl:


----------



## LeaArr

I like my job. It keeps me entertained if nothing else. Everyone here is so wonderful too. I sit in the corner, but I share a wall with someone, so when I want to be alone I can be and when I want someone to talk to, I can strike up a convo with my "wallmate"


----------



## DaisyDuke

golcarlilly said:


> Sounds good daisy why did you give it up?
> 
> Chris - tell him in future not to disturb your bnb time for trivial jobs :rofl:

In a roundabout way to set up a life with dh and have a family :dohh:


----------



## DaisyDuke

A wallmate? Whats that?


----------



## Chris77

Morning Lea :hi:


----------



## LeaArr

DaisyDuke said:


> A wallmate? Whats that?

I share one wall of my cubicle with someone. If I had shared more, I would call him a cubemate, but it's just a wall :rofl:


----------



## DaisyDuke

:rofl: pics please :rofl:


----------



## Chris77

Lea, I checked the status on shipping and it's out for delivery today! I should have it by the time I get home tonight and will ship it out to you tomorrow! :happydance: You should have your MK make-up and lip clutch shortly! :D


----------



## LeaArr

DaisyDuke said:


> :rofl: pics please :rofl:

Working on it. One of my co-workers saw me taking the pics and started laughing saying "I'm not even going to ask"


----------



## Chris77

LeaArr said:


> DaisyDuke said:
> 
> 
> :rofl: pics please :rofl:
> 
> Working on it. One of my co-workers saw me taking the pics and started laughing saying "I'm not even going to ask"Click to expand...

:rofl::rofl:


----------



## golcarlilly

:rofl: Lea - hurry up I wanna see too!!


----------



## LeaArr

Chris77 said:


> Lea, I checked the status on shipping and it's out for delivery today! I should have it by the time I get home tonight and will ship it out to you tomorrow! :happydance: You should have your MK make-up and lip clutch shortly! :D

Ooooo...I hope that I have it before the 4th. Not a biggie if I don't, but I would sure like to have my new lipstick prior to BIL's wedding.


----------



## Chris77

LeaArr said:


> Chris77 said:
> 
> 
> Lea, I checked the status on shipping and it's out for delivery today! I should have it by the time I get home tonight and will ship it out to you tomorrow! :happydance: You should have your MK make-up and lip clutch shortly! :D
> 
> Ooooo...I hope that I have it before the 4th. Not a biggie if I don't, but I would sure like to have my new lipstick prior to BIL's wedding.Click to expand...

I'll do my very best to get it to you by the 4th! :D


----------



## Sambatiki

I wanna see to lea!!! BTW :wave: HELLO!! 

Chris - Shall I cage fight your boss??? 

https://i79.photobucket.com/albums/j126/victim227/familyandfriends%201/billiefight009.jpg


----------



## LeaArr

https://i421.photobucket.com/albums/pp296/LeaArr_album/Wall.jpg

Ok, so now that I look at it, he and I share 2 walls technically. This is one, the grey bar in the middle is the attachement for the other wall in the middle. My cube is on the right.

https://i421.photobucket.com/albums/pp296/LeaArr_album/Cube.jpg

The wall on the left side of this piccie is the shared wall. The rest are mine all mine :rofl: My desk looks cluttered...wow yuck. Believe it or not, that's tidy for me :rofl:


----------



## DaisyDuke

Lea pics pics pics!!!


----------



## DaisyDuke

LOVE IT :rofl: my dad says a tidy desk is a sign of a sick mind :rofl:


----------



## Sambatiki

oooooh Our desks are open plan here!!


----------



## Chris77

Sambatiki said:


> I wanna see to lea!!! BTW :wave: HELLO!!
> 
> Chris - Shall I cage fight your boss???
> 
> https://i79.photobucket.com/albums/j126/victim227/familyandfriends%201/billiefight009.jpg

:rofl::rofl:


----------



## LeaArr

DaisyDuke said:


> LOVE IT :rofl: my dad says a tidy desk is a sign of a sick mind :rofl:

:rofl: dodged that bullet. :rofl:


----------



## LeaArr

Some of the desks here are open plan style. It's strange. I would take piccies, but I think it would be strange to take pics of other peoples work spaces :rofl: The wall in the first picture is higher than most of the walls in the office. I won the desk lottery for my department to be honest.


----------



## golcarlilly

Cool desk - mine is a boring old wood reception area that is about a hundred years old!! can't post a pic cos my phone is rubbish!


----------



## Chris77

This is my desk:
https://i12.photobucket.com/albums/a234/prairielady_/IMAGE_029.jpg


----------



## LeaArr

Too bad. Now we have seen Chris' workspace, and mine. Who's next!?


----------



## LeaArr

Chris77 said:


> This is my desk:
> https://i12.photobucket.com/albums/a234/prairielady_/IMAGE_029.jpg

:rofl: You must have been posting at the same time, but I remember that pic, or a similar one at least.


----------



## Chris77

Yeah, it's the same one from a few weeks back. Sadly, nothing's changed. :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## LeaArr

:rofl:


----------



## DaisyDuke

Mee 2 mins..............


----------



## Sambatiki

I'll see if there is pics on our network


----------



## DaisyDuke

Messy desk .............
 



Attached Files:







desk 1.jpg
File size: 48.6 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Chris77

Oh God, it's only 10:17 am and I want a Tootsie Pop! :rofl:


----------



## LeaArr

DaisyDuke said:


> Messy desk .............

I can see you are busy at work....on MSN :rofl:


----------



## Chris77

I can't even see what's on her computer!! I have such bad eyes! :dohh:


----------



## DaisyDuke

:rofl:


----------



## LeaArr

*drops a pin* Where'd everyone go?


----------



## DaisyDuke

Im here but im off now, off to the gym LOVE YA XXX


----------



## golcarlilly

Hi Im back for a mo, nearly time to go home though - yaay!


----------



## LeaArr

Have a good evening ladies. :hug:


----------



## Chris77

Hey, I'm back...had to take care of some W stuff.


----------



## LeaArr

WHAT!! Working at work?! How DARE you!! :rofl:


----------



## Chris77

Oh I know! :dohh: 

My boss is going away for 10 days so I had to write a bunch of petty cash slips that I need him to sign.


----------



## Sambatiki

Sorry ladies *W* got in the way again............... FFS!! :hissy:


----------



## buffycat

all these pictures of desks, and yet none of you had bnb on your pc at the time!

might see if i can upload a picture of fat guy or something......


----------



## Chris77

Yeah I gotta see this fat dude :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## buffycat

here you go....
 



Attached Files:







image001.gif
File size: 3.3 KB
Views: 15


----------



## buffycat

right....time for home....see you all tomorrow !!!


luv & hugs
:hugs:


----------



## Chris77

Oh my....he looks like a dick. :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Chris77

Have a good night Buffy :wave:


----------



## Sambatiki

night Buffy!!!! 

Hmmmmm thinks I should photoshop fat guy :rofl:


----------



## LeaArr

:rofl:

Have a good night buffy.

Yes, Photoshop FTW

Remember back in September me mentioniong my married friend kissing my cousin at my B-day shenanigans? Well, here is an update on the story:
There is a new chick,we will call her Bimbo, at Nick's office, and according to very reliable resources, yes plural, she and my married friend, known henceforth as Dumbass are acting like two teenagers in love. On Friday, Dumbass and Wifey had a get together at their place. Nick and I skipped it for obvious reasons, but I heard stories when I returned to work, Wifey works at my office now. People from Nick's office who have been watching the crap hit the fan would hint to Bimbo about Dumbass and Wifey's being married by talking about the wedding and stuff, and Bimbo kept giving Wifey nasty looks through the night. Dumbass gave Bimbo a ride home that night and it took him 2 hours. It should have taken him no more than an hour at that time of night. His story was that Bimbo had a freak out so he had to pull the car over for 45 mins to calm her down. Yesterday, Bimbo went home sick and Dumbass, again, generously offered her a ride home. She lives about 15mins away from the office. It took 1 3/4 hours. People tried to give him an out by asking about the roads or asking him if he stopped to pick up lunch or SOMETHING, and he didn't bite. There was no reason it should have taken even half that time. He told Wifey about giving Bimbo a ride. Wifey is beside herself. She says that she trusts him, but we all know she has no reason to. 
I am feeling bad for one of our mutual friends right now. She was the one that recommended Bimbo for the job at Nick&#8217;s office and is right in the middle of all of this.
She said she feels bad cause if it wasn't for her, this wouldn't have happened. I told her not to feel bad, that it's not her fault Dumbass and Bimbo are being IDIOTS, but she still feels horrible.


----------



## MissyMojo

wow learr, talk about contraversy n troubles!!!!

how u doing hun, i just got out of work and couaght up with threads , my last post was lke 3 hrs ago and the convos moved 7 pages!!! hahaha

glad to be heading home adfter my day like


----------



## LeaArr

I still have a few hours til I can go home myself :rofl: Sorry to hear your day was crap (geez I hope I didn't misread that :rofl:)


----------



## MissyMojo

bless u hunni, my day reeli reeli sucked, its soo monotonous (sp??) and boring, i cant get onto here at work o have to use my mobile to access the site which drains the battery soo fast lol. im currently sat on the bus heading home thannk fook gonna dash in and get into gym kit and head to boxercise classes


----------



## LeaArr

ooo..boxercise, that sounds like fun.


----------



## MissyMojo

its a proper laugh, boxing mixed with aerobics and a bit of cirtcuit training thrown in. 
i get to beat the crap out of a man shaped object, get praised for it and lose weght in the process!!


----------



## Chris77

Hi ladies I'm back :hi:


----------



## Sambatiki

Lea - :shock: F-ing hell! Poor wifey :hug: What an awkward position to be in hun 

Miss mojo - Have boxing!


----------



## Sambatiki

I think I might cage fight bimbo and chris's boss! :grr:


----------



## LeaArr

Sambatiki said:


> Lea - :shock: F-ing hell! Poor wifey :hug: What an awkward position to be in hun
> 
> Miss mojo - Have boxing!

Nick is pretty good friends with Dumbass. Yesterday, he was so pissed that he couldn't even talk about it without yelling, and I think he is going to loose it on Dumbass one of these days. 
I can see some hair-pulling and face scratching between my friend and Bimbo. I'll try to put it on YouTube for y'all to see when it comes down to it. :rofl:


----------



## Chris77

WB Kerry :hi:


----------



## Sambatiki

Dumbass is a nob for putting Nick in an awkward position too! Its all going to end in tears xxxx 

I am officially old..,. been roped into doing a carboot sales on sunday to raise money for local primary school..... my mum is good at the guilt trip thing! :rofl:


----------



## LeaArr

Sambatiki said:


> Dumbass is a nob for putting Nick in an awkward position too! Its all going to end in tears xxxx

I know. All I can do is be there for his wife. She is going to win all the friends in the divorce. 



Sambatiki said:


> I am officially old..,. been roped into doing a carboot sales on sunday to raise money for local primary school..... my mum is good at the guilt trip thing! :rofl:

I understood about half of that :rofl:


----------



## Chris77

Lea, your MK is at my house! :yipee:


----------



## LeaArr

Yayayayayyay!!!


----------



## Chris77

God, another hour left! :dohh:


----------



## Sambatiki

Lea - car boot sale - is a sale of things you dont want from the trunk of your car..... hth!


----------



## LeaArr

Like a travelling yard sale?


----------



## Sambatiki

Yeah i would say so! xxx Will find a pic of one tomorrow for you!


----------



## LeaArr

Right O!!


----------



## Chris77

Oh for the love of all that is good and holy....still 40 mins. left! :dohh:

Speaking of sales..........I sooooooo need to hold a garage sale. I have TONS of books and purses.


----------



## Sambatiki

God Im freezing my arse off here! We ran out of oil so no heating until tomorrow or friday! Think i might jump in the bath to warm up! 
Chris - how long left now?


----------



## Sambatiki

:rofl: read your mind chris


----------



## Chris77

now only 30 minutes! Well.....25 actually because I always punch out 5 minutes before. :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Chris77

Samba, I can't believe you have no heat! :shock: Hop in a warm bath with some hot cocoa! :D


----------



## Sambatiki

Baths running now with lots of bubbles! Just wish we had :wine: in!


----------



## LeaArr

A bubble bath sounds nice.


----------



## Chris77

Yeah that does sound nice! Maybe I'll hop in one myself when I get back from the nail salon and try to "woo" little Petey tonight. :rofl:


----------



## LeaArr

Oh, it's getting exciting. I can't wait for the mass POAS action. I can smell a :bfp:. Well, not literally, that would be gross :rofl:


----------



## MissyMojo

lol lea, argh im up for work sat in hubbys jarmmies watch day time tell contemplating what lunch to pack x x x


----------



## golcarlilly

Morning all, 

I have been brave and posted an update of my bump on the 2nd tri bump pics thread!!


----------



## MissyMojo

morning sweetie, how u doing, im just on the bus atm heading to work :(


----------



## baby.love

Hiya ladies :wave: Tracy i shall go see in a min :) I posted one in the 1st Tri section last week as i was feeling brave and wanted to show off my bloat :rofl:

Hope we are all well xx


----------



## baby.love

Tracy your bump is gorgeous hun! :hugs:


----------



## Reedy

Afternoon ladies x 
Hope everyone is well x x x 

MS has hit full force today, Bean doesnt like anything today x I'm so hungry but everything I think of just makes me want to puke x I had 2 rounds of toast for lunch but only got through one x the other half just tasted vile like I was eating soap soaked bread :sick:

but its all fun I woundnt change it for the world x 

Tracy - just off to have a look at your bump pic :happydance: x 

Muchos love to all x x x x x x x x


----------



## Reedy

wow what a difference 2 weeks makes Tracy x bump looks fab x x x


----------



## MissyMojo

Aww baby bumps. I want one


----------



## golcarlilly

Thanks everyone, I am pleased I am finally getting one! Just hope work hurries up and get sorted though before I HAVE to tell them or they guess!!


----------



## golcarlilly

Reedy, MS is horrid, hope yours doesn't last too long or be too bad!!


----------



## MissyMojo

pick up a toopic frm yesterday here is my desk space:D

cant w8 to have a baby bump like some of u ladies xxx
 



Attached Files:







my desk.jpg
File size: 85.5 KB
Views: 6


----------



## golcarlilly

That is an unusual comp screen is it borderless?


----------



## Chris77

Afternoon ladies :hi:


----------



## MissyMojo

its not border less just boder is thin and cluttered with photos lol, im not sure how allowed i am to be on my laptop at my desk but theres no 1 here to tell me off lol

hi chris:D


----------



## golcarlilly

I see! I don't care if I am allowed on here or not, I never get a lunch break these days so they can take the time from what i am owed!!!

Hi Chris!!


----------



## Chris77

You tell 'em Tracy! :ninja:


----------



## MissyMojo

ive brought my laptop in form home and set it up at my desk and in the time between calls i'm on here


----------



## LeaArr

MissyMojo said:


> ive brought my laptop in form home and set it up at my desk and in the time between calls i'm on here

I was thinking about doing that. I hate the restrictions they have on the computers here!


----------



## MissyMojo

no one has said anything to me about it today, and i sit next to some top admin bosses, its not affexting my calls, i dnt rekon sooo bored


----------



## Chris77

Morning Lea :hi:

I'm sending your package today priority mail. So, you should get it Saturday or Monday at the very latest.


----------



## Chris77

I know what you mean about restrictions on the computer. I can no longer play my pogo games here at work. :hissy:


----------



## LeaArr

Chris77 said:


> Morning Lea :hi:
> 
> I'm sending your package today priority mail. So, you should get it Saturday or Monday at the very latest.

Yay! thanks!! :hug:


----------



## LeaArr

Chris77 said:


> I know what you mean about restrictions on the computer. I can no longer play my pogo games here at work. :hissy:

:ninja:

Half of the websites I go to now are text only. Very frustrating.


----------



## MissyMojo

i cant access any internet at all at work :(


----------



## Chris77

Oh that sucks ass Missy!!


----------



## LeaArr

I think the only reason we are allowed to is cause we need to access certain websites for our job. That's it.


----------



## golcarlilly

We only have facebook and any sponsored links banned (although we can access sponsored links if we type the address in the address bar so don't really see the point of that?!) If they stop me accessing BnB I am leaving !!


----------



## LeaArr

golcarlilly said:


> We only have facebook and any sponsored links banned (although we can access sponsored links if we type the address in the address bar so don't really see the point of that?!) If they stop me accessing BnB I am leaving !!

Same here. No facebook though. I access facebook from my phone though :rofl: I have MSN on my phone too if anyone wants to add me :rofl:


----------



## MissyMojo

my work reeli sucks :( god bless me lil laptop that fit in my handbag he hee hee
well ladies off for lunch now soup again oh the joy


----------



## golcarlilly

Have a nice lunch Missy - I LOVE soup!!


----------



## Chris77

golcarlilly said:


> We only have facebook and any sponsored links banned (although we can access sponsored links if we type the address in the address bar so don't really see the point of that?!) If they stop me accessing BnB I am leaving !!

I love those priorities Tracy! :thumbup: :rofl:

Enjoy your lunch Missy :wave:


----------



## Chris77

Tootsie Roll Pop time :rofl:


----------



## golcarlilly

:rofl: gotta be straight down the line!!!

Are you busy today Chris?


----------



## Chris77

Nope not really :nope: I have some work I could be doing, but can't really be bothered at the moment. :rofl:


----------



## golcarlilly

I am trying to look busy with an open file on my desk :rofl: 

I am hungry can i have a tootsie roll pop please?


----------



## MissyMojo

lunch finished but laptop battery low:( 5 mins remaining !!! monday willl bring cable!!!

im on fb too Joanne Humphreys


----------



## golcarlilly

Oh no missy - catch u later if your battery goes!!


----------



## Chris77

Here you are Tracy

https://i12.photobucket.com/albums/a234/prairielady_/tootiserollpop.jpg


----------



## Chris77

I'm so confused. I don't know if I've ovulated or not. :shrug: I hate this charting business. I'm more confused now than I was before! :dohh:

FF hasn't detected ovulation yet though, but I have 3 days of consecutive temp raises. :shrug: I dunno. :dohh:


----------



## buffycat

afternoon.....

sooo bored, yet i have so much to do....

have just scoffed a Boost too.....:D


----------



## Chris77

ooooh Boosts are good! Ensures are pretty tasty too! :D


----------



## buffycat

ensure? right.....google search now in progress!


----------



## buffycat

can't find it! have found ensure drinks though...something similar?


----------



## Chris77

Yup, same thing!


----------



## MissyMojo

I'm so bored i've come on here on my mobile


----------



## Chris77

:rofl:


----------



## Chris77

I mixed up my lunch today...I have onion rings instead of french fries. :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Chris77

Where did everyone go?? :grr:

This forum requires that you wait 30 seconds between posts. Please try again in 8 seconds.


----------



## LeaArr

mmmm...onion rings. *drool*


----------



## Chris77

:rofl: Oh goody someone's still here. :happydance:


----------



## Chris77

Yeah, I need onion rings like I need a hole in my head. :rofl:


----------



## LeaArr

sorta...I have W to do. I am on hols next week and have been a slacker this week. I am on break right now though :rofl:


----------



## Chris77

:rofl:


----------



## Chris77

I've been on a break since I got to work at 8am. :rofl: :rofl:

This forum requires that you wait 30 seconds between posts. Please try again in 11 seconds.


----------



## buffycat

sorry....work interrupted......!


----------



## LeaArr

Darn that work business!!


----------



## Chris77

Seriously, I'm much more productive at home. :rofl:


----------



## LeaArr

I think I would be too. Alas, I has to stay here.


----------



## buffycat

ah, i have to admit, i would not be productive....i would find things to do....hoovering etc....

oh, and stripping the cupbaords bare of all food!!!!


----------



## Chris77

See, my thing is that I don't have alot of work to do and when I do, I can complete it within 2 hours. So, if I did it at home, I'd just work for 2 hours and then have the rest of my day. :rofl: Instead I'm a prisoner in here for 8 hours! :dohh:


----------



## buffycat

i was just about to say tht ai think fat guy is doing work as he has been on the phone for an hour (although not saying much).....just took a peak at his pc to find that he is on trip advisor on the barcelona forums.....

men really cannot multitask.....


----------



## buffycat

if i worked from home, i would probably be less helpful to other people(!), hence would have less to do....

hum, maybe i should start working from home.....!


----------



## LeaArr

My cousin has the ability to watch TV on her computer at work. She has said it makes her more productive cause instead of having to seek out a mind break such as FB or MSN she can just glance at the corner of her computer and keep working. Her supervisor hasn't said anything and she has been doing it every day for 6-8 months now :rofl:


----------



## Chris77

buffycat said:


> i was just about to say tht ai think fat guy is doing work as he has been on the phone for an hour (although not saying much).....just took a peak at his pc to find that he is on trip advisor on the barcelona forums.....
> 
> men really cannot multitask.....

:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Chris77

LeaArr said:


> My cousin has the ability to watch TV on her computer at work. She has said it makes her more productive cause instead of having to seek out a mind break such as FB or MSN she can just glance at the corner of her computer and keep working. Her supervisor hasn't said anything and she has been doing it every day for 6-8 months now :rofl:

:rofl: I like that one! :rofl:


----------



## buffycat

wow....now that would be good!

suppose i could always download a film onto my ipod and watch that at work!


----------



## LeaArr

I was thinking about getting an 8GB SD card for my phone and doing the same thing :rofl:


----------



## buffycat

gee.....if i did that with my phone i would be squinting.....it is only 1.5" by 2"......facebook is bad enough on there as it is!

(don't get fb at work......:hissy::hissy::hissy:)

want a new phone....someone was telling me today about his new phone whereby he got a free laptop with it (18month contract at 30quid per month)


----------



## LeaArr

I have a palm treo. I <3 it.


----------



## buffycat

righteo....home time for me.......

tomorrow is Friday!!!!!!!.....:wohoo:


----------



## Chris77

:wohoo: for Friday's!! :wohoo:


----------



## LeaArr

Yay! Then a week off. I will still pop in during my time off as I am taking a staycation, well, sorta. I will be going to Beautiful Canmore Alberta on Wednesday for my BIL's wedding.


----------



## NatalieW

Evening


----------



## Sambatiki

Hello peeps! :wave:
Sorry I was mia today

Leah & tracy - nice bump pics!


----------



## MissyMojo

hey ladies home form work now off til monday whoop whoop whoop


----------



## LeaArr

Hiya again Ladies!!


----------



## MissyMojo

hi lea xxx


----------



## Sambatiki

lea - :yipee: for next week off! Im off too! Shall i :plane: over!


----------



## Chris77

Ladies, my credit card company is willing to settle with me for 55% less than what I owe! :happydance: I spoke with DH and he's going to think about it...there's over a $4,000 difference in taking the settlement vs. paying off the whole thing (which we were originally going to do) BUT settling does come at a cost. It will go on my credit as a settlement ie, paying a creditor for less than what was due. So DH has to think about it and let me know. We won't be able to get a mortgage for at least another year, and with all my other bills being paid on time....I say go for the settlement but....I'm not the financial wiz of the family. :rofl:


----------



## MissyMojo

that sound okay hun i think it sounds better than struggling but thats just me


----------



## Sambatiki

If it saves 4k Id do it! xxxx


----------



## Chris77

Yeah, DH said we're going to accept the settlement! :wohoo: One less bill we have to worry about now and more money we can put away. :happydance: He's still worried about what it'll do to my credit but he says it's at least 2 years before we can apply for a mortgage at which time, the settlement really shouldn't be too much of an issue.


----------



## LeaArr

Sambatiki said:


> lea - :yipee: for next week off! Im off too! Shall i :plane: over!

Yes, just let me know when to expect you so I can have the coffee on.


----------



## LeaArr

Chris77 said:


> Ladies, my credit card company is willing to settle with me for 55% less than what I owe! :happydance: I spoke with DH and he's going to think about it...there's over a $4,000 difference in taking the settlement vs. paying off the whole thing (which we were originally going to do) BUT settling does come at a cost. It will go on my credit as a settlement ie, paying a creditor for less than what was due. So DH has to think about it and let me know. We won't be able to get a mortgage for at least another year, and with all my other bills being paid on time....I say go for the settlement but....I'm not the financial wiz of the family. :rofl:

You should do it.


----------



## Chris77

LeaArr said:


> Chris77 said:
> 
> 
> Ladies, my credit card company is willing to settle with me for 55% less than what I owe! :happydance: I spoke with DH and he's going to think about it...there's over a $4,000 difference in taking the settlement vs. paying off the whole thing (which we were originally going to do) BUT settling does come at a cost. It will go on my credit as a settlement ie, paying a creditor for less than what was due. So DH has to think about it and let me know. We won't be able to get a mortgage for at least another year, and with all my other bills being paid on time....I say go for the settlement but....I'm not the financial wiz of the family. :rofl:
> 
> You should do it.Click to expand...

done! Actually the settlement amount is what I really owe...all that extra $$ was from the ridiculous interest - so they basically just subtracted all the interest $$! Friggin insane! If a regular person does it, it's called loan sharking and it's illegal. If a bank does it, it's called lending and it's perfectly legal! :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## LeaArr

Yeah, and most people don't realize that paying the min payment is only putting a tiny amount on the principle. Banks! Ugh!!


----------



## Chris77

Shit, I should talk to my creditors more often....the last hour just breezed on by! Hometime! :happydance:

See you all later! Gearing myself for my 45 minute to an hour commute home. :dohh:


----------



## LeaArr

Buh Byes.


----------



## MissyMojo

aww chris hun i feel your pain, i do a long commute too, hour to hour n half on public transport!!! urh,


----------



## golcarlilly

Morning laydees how is everyone on this fine Friday morning?!!!!


----------



## buffycat

morning....

so glad it is the weekend.....but i know the weekenw will be tiring...

we're off to Lancashire this evening (where dh's family live), and from Manchester we will get the train to London. Reason is that the christmas pressie for dh's neice was a day trip to london (she lives in lancashire)......so we are travelling 1st class on the train at 8am......will treat her and a friend to a west end show in london, a trip on the eye, a mooch around covent garden and a nice meal....back in manchester about midnight....

i am going to need another weekend after this one!


----------



## MissyMojo

aww buffycat, lol nice xxx

im just back from doctors, got told i have "weird veins" she had to get the blood from the top of my arm, omg it hurt! lol i always thought blood was taken from inside your elbow!!! ah well lol, 

hey golcarlily, im very glad its the weekend i get to relax  but oh is working :( gutted


----------



## buffycat

hello...

i also have wierd veins...apparetnly they are very deep and on a strange angle...as a result i get horrid bruises!

had one weds, so llooks like someone has punched my arm at the moment!

hope it was nothing serious though.......


----------



## Reedy

Sounds like a fab weekend ahead Buffy x Have fun x

MissyMojo - ouchie on the bloods x hope your ok x x x 

Tracy - sooooo glad its the weekend I need to get some sleep x I'm planning on not getting up till about 12pm tomorrow :blush:

Going to my sisters tonight for homemade lasagne yummers x Hope everyone is well x 

Muchos Love x x x x x x x x x x


----------



## MissyMojo

ive had bloods taken to test my rubella immunity so the can give me jabs b4 i get pregnant if i need it. It hurt but i'l be fine xxx offf to take pup to vets now xxx


----------



## buffycat

oh so cute......what breed is your puppy? have you uploaded any piccies?!!


----------



## NickyT75

Hello ladies :wave:

im a bit of a stranger round these parts lately :blush:

how is everyone? xx


----------



## Sambatiki

Afternoon everyone!!! :waves:

Chris - Well done on the settlement!!! 

TFI FRIDAY!!!!!!!!!!! :yipee:

And I have next week off with Lea!!!


----------



## MissyMojo

aisha is a mixup, dad was german shepherd mum a staffy!!!
lol

ivee only popped on b4 i go to the bank!!!! im busier and less able to chat when im off!!!! hahhaha:rofl:
 



Attached Files:







am i cutte.jpg
File size: 36.3 KB
Views: 0









aisha fb steal.jpg
File size: 46.3 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Sambatiki

Miss mojo - awwww your puppy is gorgeous xxxx


----------



## golcarlilly

Hi Reedy and Buffy :wave: 

Have a fab time in London Buffy! You wouldn't catch me on the London Eye I am terrified of heights!!

Reedy - lasagne - YUMMMMMMMMM


----------



## Sambatiki

Whats everyone got planned for the weekend????


----------



## Sambatiki

Buffy - I wish I was your niece!!! Have a fab time!!


----------



## MissyMojo

im having an ann summers night tonite then davids on guard tomoro so im going to go down to a friends house for a cuppa tomoro afternoon then sunday cabbage and doink doink


----------



## Sambatiki

miss mojo - Ohhhhh Ann Summers parties!!!! Are you planning to purchase???


----------



## Chris77

Afternoon ladies :hi:

Buffy, your weekend sounds lovely!


----------



## Sambatiki

hiya chris :wave:


----------



## Reedy

Missmojo - I had those tests last july x bloody hurt x 
Your puppy is gorgeous x 
Have fun at the ann summers party tonight x 

just 6 minutes till hometime for me :happydance:

Hope you all have lovely weekends x x x x x x


----------



## Sambatiki

Should I be getting that rubella test done???? :shock:


----------



## buffycat

the puppy is gorgeous! though i think my cat would think it was food!

hi Kerry, Tracy and Chris....:wave:

i'm not going on the eye, as i will be in leicester square buying tickets at the last minute booth for the show (lion king)......i will however be visiting one of my favourite shops.....Liberty.....ooohhh.....

hey Nicky.......glad to see you about....how are you?


----------



## golcarlilly

sorry Buffy, don't know where I dreamed the eye up from :blush: I totally misread your post!!!! Have a fab time anyway!!


----------



## buffycat

......dh taking neice on eye.....i'll buy ticktes.....saves on time, plus i've been on eye (god that was sooo boring too!)

Tracy...are you going to find out if it is girl/boy?


----------



## golcarlilly

Yes we have decided we want to know cos it will make buying things simpler!


----------



## Chris77

Sambatiki said:


> Should I be getting that rubella test done???? :shock:

I had that done. I'm not immune from Rubella. :shock: I've had the shot twice, but it didn't take for whatever reason. So, my body is immune to the vaccination for Rubella and Measles.....or is it Mumps? Not sure...one of those.. :rofl:


----------



## golcarlilly

I am immune, thankfully cos I wouldn't want another injection - I hate them (i am such a baby!) 

Chris what you doing this weekend hun?


----------



## Chris77

MissyMojo said:


> aisha is a mixup, dad was german shepherd mum a staffy!!!
> lol
> 
> ivee only popped on b4 i go to the bank!!!! im busier and less able to chat when im off!!!! hahhaha:rofl:

That is one cute puppy! Looks a little one of our dogs. He's a border collie/black lab mix.


----------



## Chris77

golcarlilly said:


> I am immune, thankfully cos I wouldn't want another injection - I hate them (i am such a baby!)
> 
> Chris what you doing this weekend hun?

No idea...most likely nothing as usual. :dohh: Just a little cleaning and a whole lot of relaxing!


----------



## LeaArr

Morning Ladies,

RE: Shots and tests and immunities: You better believe after this, as soon as I get the letter from my doc, I am going to be tested for EVERYTHING. I am not going to stop pestering her until she tells me there is NO reason I can't carry a baby. 

On that happy note, I hope everyone is well today :D


----------



## Chris77

Hi Lea :hi:

Good for you, btw!


----------



## Chris77

I am STILL waiting for my results from the cd3 testing!! :grr: :grr: I called and left a message for my doctor but I still have NOT received a phone call yet! :grr: :hissy:


----------



## LeaArr

:hugs: That must be so frustrating!


----------



## Chris77

VERY frustrating! :gun: :gun: I could have eggs as old as Mother Theresa and not know it for goodness sake!! :rofl: I'm sure though, that if there was something wrong, I would have rec'd a call by now! I hope anyway. :lol:


----------



## LeaArr

I know what you mean. and yes, I would certainly hope if there was something wrong they would notify you.


----------



## Chris77

They said a week, maybe less, and it's been 2 friggin weeks already! :hissy: 

Damn, I'm hungry. Totally random....but I'm really hungry. :rofl:


----------



## Chris77

Hey, speaking of the devil, she just called.

CD3 Results are FINE!

:wohoo: HUGE weight lifted from me!! :wohoo:


----------



## MissyMojo

heya girls, im planning on buying some new jarmies xxx got plenty toys n lubes n rubs etc

just taking an hour out of my busy day to relax watch telly and chat on here, oh im due a telling off on monday about using net book at work :( dammit


----------



## MissyMojo

whoo hooo chris!!!! :D but question.... what are cd3 tests ?


----------



## Chris77

It's to measure FSH - Follicle Stimulating Hormone. It's to determine if I have a good number of healthy eggs in my ovaries.


----------



## Chris77

MissyMojo said:


> heya girls, im planning on buying some new jarmies xxx got plenty toys n lubes n rubs etc
> 
> just taking an hour out of my busy day to relax watch telly and chat on here, oh im due a telling off on monday about using net book at work :( dammit

OH NO!! I hope they aren't too hard on you Missy. :hugs:


----------



## LeaArr

Chris77 said:


> Hey, speaking of the devil, she just called.
> 
> CD3 Results are FINE!
> 
> :wohoo: HUGE weight lifted from me!! :wohoo:

:happydance: Awesome news sweets!!


----------



## LeaArr

MissyMojo said:


> heya girls, im planning on buying some new jarmies xxx got plenty toys n lubes n rubs etc
> 
> just taking an hour out of my busy day to relax watch telly and chat on here, oh im due a telling off on monday about using net book at work :( dammit

eeps.


----------



## MissyMojo

well they should let us have something to do during breaks !!! its like school face forwards and no talking !! lol


----------



## LeaArr

can't argue with that.


----------



## Chris77

I agree Missy.


----------



## Chris77

Charting has me so utterly confused. FF says that if you have 3 days of sustained temps, then you ovulated. Well, I had that by FF is still telling me it hasn't detected it yet? :shrug: It also indicated that I fluctuate more than usual which could be from not ovulating at all. Although the first half of my cycle I was sick. 

:grr: I hate HATE this! :grr: :hissy:


----------



## LeaArr

I'm confussled too. I hope it doesn't take this long, but after a couple months you get used to your chart and the fluctuations. This being the first month it can be confusing. I found FF has pretty cookie cutter answers, but everyone is different.


----------



## MissyMojo

aww chris xxx big hugs babe xxx


----------



## Chris77

I don't understand how dips and rises can determine anything when your chart is always dipping and rising (I can't even make heads or tails out of other women's cycles). I mean how do you know that this or that dip was THE dip, iykwim?

And now I'm not even sure if I was getting positives on the opk! 

I'm still thinking that I may have or will ovulate today. 

Ah shit....I'm so confused...I don't know whether to scratch my watch or wind my ass! :rofl:


----------



## Sambatiki

Chris - I wouldnt worry hun! It should adjust to your +opk's. Mine took a couple of days before it detected them. xxxxx

Has anyone heard how reedy got on at the docs???


----------



## LeaArr

I didn't know she was going to the docs :(. I keep missing things.


----------



## Sambatiki

yeah she was going to tell the doc her good news and see if she could get an early scan.


----------



## Chris77

LeaArr said:


> I didn't know she was going to the docs :(. I keep missing things.

Same here! :dohh:


----------



## LeaArr

Oh, exciting! Does she have a pregnancy journal yet? I haven't looked cause I don't want to go in there, but if she has one I want to be a part of it.


----------



## Sambatiki

No preggers journo just I dont think.... I think she's taking it easy iygwim. 

I'll text her as soon as I leave work!!!


----------



## LeaArr

I understand that. If I get blessed again there isn't going to be a pregnancy journal until week 20!


----------



## NatalieW

evening... thank god it's Friday!!!!


----------



## LeaArr

Hey Nat! How goes it?


----------



## NatalieW

Good, exhausted tho!!

How are you?


----------



## LeaArr

Not sure how to answer that. Better than yesterday. Still kinda neutral though.


----------



## NickyT75

Chris77 said:


> I don't understand how dips and rises can determine anything when your chart is always dipping and rising (I can't even make heads or tails out of other women's cycles). I mean how do you know that this or that dip was THE dip, iykwim?
> 
> And now I'm not even sure if I was getting positives on the opk!
> 
> I'm still thinking that I may have or will ovulate today.
> 
> Ah shit....I'm so confused...I don't know whether to scratch my watch or wind my ass! :rofl:

Your chart shouldnt be fluctuatng this much babe :hugs: thats why FF is getting confused but you will probably find your temps will settle down if you just stick with it

It will probably be down to you being ill :hugs: 

I know its frustrating but if you look at my charts the first few are quite erratic 

hang in there sweetie xx


----------



## NickyT75

Hi Nat & Lea :wave:

thanks for acknowledging me back there Buffy :hug:

it seems everyone else isnt speaking to me? :shrug: x


----------



## LeaArr

HI NICKY!!! Sorry, I'm such a flake lately. I <3 YOU!!
:hugs: :flower:


----------



## Chris77

Hey, I'm back from lunch. :hi:


----------



## LeaArr

I am on lunch now. Mmmm...cream of broccoli soup and multigrain crackers.


----------



## baby.love

Hiya girls, sorry i have been awol today...felt really ill and really tired, 

I hope all is well in BAW land xx :hugs:


----------



## Chris77

Hi Leah :hi: Sorry you were ill. :hugs:


----------



## LeaArr

Being sick sucks!!


----------



## NickyT75

how is everyone?

Lea - you are not a flake sweetie :hug:

Chris - great news about your CD3 bloods hun :)

Leah - sorry you are feeling rough :hugs: xx


----------



## NickyT75

Lea - have you decided on a name for your sheep yet? did you say it was a girl?

im thinking Pam - as in Pam the Lamb :) xx


----------



## LeaArr

NickyT75 said:


> Lea - have you decided on a name for your sheep yet? did you say it was a girl?
> 
> im thinking Pam - as in Pam the Lamb :) xx

BigEyes McSheeps. :rofl:

Pam the Lamb is freakin' cute!!


----------



## NickyT75

LOL @ BigEyes McSheeps :rofl: x


----------



## Reedy

HiDeHo my lovelies x 

Sorry I didnt update about the Docs on friday x but there wasnt much to tell really x He just sent a letter to the midwife for an appointment so just waiting on that really x Oh & he took my BP x which was good x 

Havent started a pg journal yet x think I'll wait till i know all is good x so sometime after my 12 week scan I think x 

Thanks for asking though girls x it means a lot x and Lea Def want you part of it huni :hugs: but only when you ready x x x x x x x x x x x x x x

Hope eveyone is ok x x x x Muchos Love to you all x x x x x


----------



## golcarlilly

Morning all, 

chris, congrats on your CD3 tests - great news!

Reedy - glad all went well on Friday have you got a date for your 12 week scan yet? 

How is everyone today? I am very bored and fed up of being stuck at stoopid work!!!


----------



## Reedy

No not yet Tracy x 
I'm waiting to hear from the midwife x Hope i dont have to wait to long for her x I'm so impatient :rofl: x 

Feeling mega sick today & felt very faint twice today x I had to lie on the bathroom floor this morning bcus I thought I was going to pass out x 
I'm trying to eat some soup but still feeling very sick after every mouthful x 
But I love it :rofl: call me strange but I do x


----------



## MissyMojo

heya girls how u doing?
im at work and its geting more and more like school here, i was sat on mky laptop *away* from my desk on MY break time and i was told to shut it down and put it away!!! so i said no, i'll take my laptop to the canteen then!!!

so im sat in a stinky canteen felin sick from the smells argh i hate this place, its stupid


----------



## Reedy

Sorry your having a shitty day at work Missymojo x hope it gets better x


----------



## golcarlilly

:gun::grr: to the bossy people at your work Missy!! hope your day improves!

(mine will be great come five o'clock :rofl:)


----------



## Reedy

Mine will be lovely at 5.30pm Tracy :rofl: x Only 2 hours to go


----------



## LeaArr

Reedy said:


> HiDeHo my lovelies x
> 
> Sorry I didnt update about the Docs on friday x but there wasnt much to tell really x He just sent a letter to the midwife for an appointment so just waiting on that really x Oh & he took my BP x which was good x
> 
> Havent started a pg journal yet x think I'll wait till i know all is good x so sometime after my 12 week scan I think x
> 
> Thanks for asking though girls x it means a lot x and Lea Def want you part of it huni :hugs: but only when you ready x x x x x x x x x x x x x x
> 
> Hope eveyone is ok x x x x Muchos Love to you all x x x x x

I think looking back on it, I should have waited a bit longer. It's all good. We still get all the updates one way or another.
I am ready when you are ready to have a preg journal :happydance: I couldn't be happier for you!! I can't wait to get to know the mini Reed!


----------



## MissyMojo

im outa there whoop whoop , apparantly the sigal/eltrics of my laptop interfere with the networked pc's bull fooking sh1t if u ask me !!! argh i hate my work so much, i;d leave if i didnt know that they have a half decent maternity schemne!!!!!

gerrrrrrr, hope everyone else is having a better time of things xxxxx
big loves xxxx


----------



## NatalieW

Evening ladies...

Back from hopsital... I will be induced anytime after 20th April, unless I go naturally.
Get another scan next week.


----------



## LeaArr

Wow, that's getting so close Nat.


----------



## NatalieW

Yeah it is... about 7 weeks!!! eeek


----------



## Reedy

Awwww thanks Lea your so sweet x :hugs:

Nat - OMG - 7 weeks :happydance: when your due I'll be 12 weeks :happydance: x 

Hope your well huni x x x x


----------



## NatalieW

Yeah it is OMG!!!!

OOOH we get to have a peek at mini reedy!!!!

I'm good, they had to increase my insulin for my weekend lunches but other than that we're all fine.


----------



## Chris77

Sorry for my absence today ladies. I didn't go to work today because we had a major snow storm. I was outside shoveling snow for 3.5 hours! I think my ass may have to be amputated. :rofl: Which wouldn't be a bad thing since I've got a bigger ass than J Lo. :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## golcarlilly

Morning ladies, hope everyone is ok today?

Chris - 3.5 hours :shock: that must have been some snowstorm!

Nat - OMG not long to go now hun!!!!

I have posted a question in second tri about telling my employer will you all have a read and give me your opinions please - thanks :hugs:


----------



## Chris77

Hi Tracy :hi:

The snowstorm gave us about 10 inches but we have a HUGE driveway and one of the snow plows broke. :dohh:

I shall pop over to 2nd tri now.


----------



## Chris77

Tracy, I'd just bite the bullet and tell them. Like you said, you can't keep hiding bump.I don't know about the laws in the UK but here in the US, if you're fired b/c of pregnancy that's discrimination and you can sue them. I'm sure they won't just come out and say that that's the reason they're laying you off, but you can also scare them a little and say that it's b/c you're pregnant and you'll file suit with them. 

At some point, you're going to have to tell them, so I think it's just better to tell them, IMO. That's what I would do anyway. 

Good Luck!

:hug:


----------



## golcarlilly

Hi Chris and thanks for the advice, I have confided in a male colleague who has said that he had a long chat with our boss last week and they discussed all the remaining employees and apparently my boss was singing my praises and so he doesn't think I will be in any danger at all if I tell him!! I feel a lot better already just having someone else here who knows!!


----------



## Chris77

Aww that's great news Tracy. I really don't think you have anything to worry about. :hugs:


----------



## Chris77

I just got my PPD. Since I work at a hospital, I have to get it done every year. :grr:


----------



## golcarlilly

What is a PPD?


----------



## Chris77

It's a Tuberculosis skin test. It's used to determine if someone has developed an immune response to the bacterium that causes tuberculosis.


----------



## golcarlilly

OOh is it painful?


----------



## Chris77

Nah, not really...just a little prick and it's done. :D

OMG, the HR Generalist is pissed at me b/c I didn't come in yesterday during the snow storm. I said Good Morning to her and she didn't even respond!!! :grr: She always asks me how I am, etc. and this morning she's said NOTHING to me! :grr: Apparently, the office was really busy yesterday and 3 people were out. Oh well...not my fucking problem. I live an hour away from where I work...she lives 10 minutes. I'm not risking my life just to sit here and do nothing all day long!! Bitch! :grr:


----------



## golcarlilly

:hugs: Just ignore her!!!


----------



## Chris77

Ugh, I am so bored. Where is everyone today? :shrug:


----------



## NatalieW

Tracey... just tell em!!!

Evening all!!! I am so so tired! I don't know how I am going to get through the next four weeks...


----------



## golcarlilly

Where is everyone today?


----------



## Chris77

I'm here!! :hi:


----------



## LeaArr

:happydance: MY BIL IS GETTING MARRIED TODAY!! :yipee:


----------



## Chris77

:yipee: Congrats to him!! :yipee:

Did you get your MK lipstick yet?


----------



## golcarlilly

Finally someone!! How ya doin Chris?


----------



## LeaArr

Not yet. Fingies crossed for today. We aren't leaving til after the mail is expected to get here.


----------



## golcarlilly

OOh hope you have a fab day lea!!


----------



## Chris77

I'm doing okay. Sorry about my absence this morning. We've had TONS of interviews! Damn people interrupting my BnB time! :ninja: :rofl:


----------



## LeaArr

:rofl:


----------



## golcarlilly

i am off home now girls, catch u later xxx


----------



## Chris77

Have a good evening Tracy :wave:


----------



## golcarlilly

Gosh it has got quiet in here again!!!


----------



## Reedy

Morning everyone x 

Lea - Hope you had a lush day at the wedding yesterday x 

Tracy - How you doing huni? Feeling any kicks yet?? 

I'm still feeling incredibly tired & the sickness I think is getting worse as each day goes on :dohh: but other than that I'm ticketyboo x Just want the next 6 weeks to hurry up so I can relax 

Muchos Love x x x x


----------



## MissyMojo

hiya girls, im off work today so can natter a bit

lea how was the wedding?? hope it was fab
reedy big big hugs xxxx hope sickness passes soon darlin
chris how dare work inturuppt b&b chatting??
golcarlily.. whats ur first name? and how ar u feelin??


----------



## golcarlilly

Hiya Claire sorry to hear you are feeling :sick: it is awful! I am still dog tired all the time, went to bed at half eight last night! don't know where this burst of energy I am s'posed to get in 2nd tri is? !!

I am feeling some movements but no actual kicks yet, it is a fab feeling though!


----------



## golcarlilly

Hi Missy, I am Tracy, I am ok thanks just tired and soooo bored of being stuck at work day in day out! lucky you having the day off!


----------



## MissyMojo

hi tracy, im off today but got to work saturday for it :( work mon - fri one week then the week after get thurs off but work sat :( but a womens works is never done so today i'll be doing my housework :D


----------



## Poshie

Hello ladies :wave:

How's it going? Sickness for some of us I see ;)

I'm feeling good today. Sister's 20 week scan went very well and they found out sex of baby! I'm trying to convince her to tell me and she's thinking about it! I REALLY WANT TO KNOW! So quite excited today. Plus I'm looking forward to trying for our :bfp: this cycle :happydance;

Have you spoken to your employer yet Tracy? 

LeeArr - how was the wedding?

Missy - hello again :D


----------



## baby.love

Hiya girls how are we all?


----------



## MissyMojo

hey poshie, its soo excited finding out the sex, my best friend found out the sex of her baby by accident she read her nots and midwife had written it on there. and is keeping it secret from her hubby, he doesnt want to know, but she told me !!!! omg :D so ive bought* her* the cutest lil dress with piglet on:D

whats everyone up to today?? anyone else off?


----------



## MissyMojo

hi baby love, i love the name aimee grace, :D soo sweet i have aimee faith on my list of girls names oh aint keen tho xxxx


----------



## Poshie

Hi babylove :) How are you and young beanie doing?

Missy - I am really hoping she relents and tells me. You see it's all been pointing towards a girl. That is - her best mate did the wedding ring test thingy and that came out girl; before that I thought it was a girl and so did sis. Now she knows, and I want to know too! :D


----------



## MissyMojo

haha, my step mum said that nikkis bub would be a girl just by where the bump was, and i said the fact that shes having an easier pregnancy meant it would b a girl cos she had a nightmare pregnancy with her lil boy :D 

i cant wait to be pg, have a bump and paint the nursery and awwwww


----------



## baby.love

Hiya Missy & Poshie

Thanks Missy we love the name Aimee and it has alot of meaning to me.
Poshie me and the bubba are all good thanks, got a bad spell of sciatica at the moment but thats all part of the fun i guess.

How are you both doing?


----------



## golcarlilly

Hi Leah and Poshie :wave:

I did tell my employer on Tuesday, went ok as it could, he said he is pleased for me so I guess that's something!! Have to just hope they don't try and get rid of me now!! TBH I am past caring now though, I am just glad I don't have to hide bump anymore!!:cloud9:

Poshie, i told my sis I was finding out but not telling anyone and she practically :cry: I was only joking though and I will be finding out and telling - I am rubbish at secrets! hope your sis tells you!!


----------



## Poshie

I'm good thanks babylove. Excited today waiting to see if my sis will relent and tell me the sex of her baby! I'm due to ov weekend/early next week so am gearing up for that :D Feeling positive this cycle and praying it'll be a succesful one ;)

Tracy - good news on telling your employer. They won't sack you hun. It would be illegal, so try not to worry. :hugs: Like you say, at least you get to relax now :happydance:

PS. You should come visit my DH babylove. He can treat sciatica in pg women :D


----------



## golcarlilly

OOh sorry to hear you have sciatica Leah, that is really painful!


----------



## Reedy

Poshie said:


> her best mate did the wedding ring test thingy and that came out girl


My sister did this to me last month before I knew I was pregnant & it came out boy, boy, girl then stopped :rofl: i only wanted 2 kids but looks like we could have 3 :rofl:


----------



## Poshie

Yeah it's just a bit of fun isn't it :D 

So triplets for your then Mrs R - hey maybe that's why you're showing more than you thought! :shock:


----------



## Reedy

Poshie said:


> So triplets for your then Mrs R - hey maybe that's why you're showing more than you thought! :shock:

Please dont scare me :argh: :rofl:


----------



## baby.love

Haha Reedy everyone is telling me i am having twins! :ignore: :ignore: Makes me feel better now that someone is talking about triplets instead :rofl: 

Although twin girls would be super cute , twin boys would run me into the ground though.

Poshie that would be amazing, i cant move my little toe without screaming :cry: it hurts so much, but think its cause my ligaments are soft due to the bubba.


----------



## Poshie

:rofl: at triplets! Well stranger things have happened you know ;)

Hmm that sounds like nasty pain you are in bl. Like you say, your body does all sorts of expanding things so that could be causing it. Hope it eases up for you soon.

I'm about to go into a team meeting but shouldn't be long.

My sister is still playing hard ball. BIL is now involved and is teasing me! I've seen the scan pics and am desperately trying to spot things. I sent them an email back saying 'is that a willy I see there???????????????????' They won't say though! :grr:


----------



## golcarlilly

Can't you blackmail them or something!!!!!!


----------



## NatalieW

Evening... how is everyone?


----------



## Poshie

Hey Nat. Bit of a belated reply I know. How are you doing?

Well, looks like I'm the first to post here today which makes a change ;)

Good news is my sister rang me and told me she's having a *BOY* :D :happydance:

And everyone was so sure it was a girl!

How's everyone doing? Nice weekend planned or?


----------



## Reedy

So you guessed right when you said you saw a willy :rofl:

my mum told me last night that twins run in the family :shock:
My grandma had twins unfortunatly though they didnt survive x 

so who knows maybe the necklace thing means we'll have twin boys & then a girl :happydance:


----------



## golcarlilly

Yaay Poshie, glad she told you!! 

Reedy - twins :shock: that would be a handful!


----------



## Poshie

Ooo blimey Reedy. Well as far as I can tell if it runs in the family (maternal side), you have a greater chance of having twins :shock: You'd better prepare yourself hun! :D

I must admit I do feel relieved now I now sis is having a boy. It was seriously bugging me not knowing all of yesterday! So much for the ring test eh. And yes, perhaps that was a willy I saw after all on the scan Reedy :rofl:


----------



## baby.love

Afternoon girls, i am shattered today :( 

But in a good mood as my scan date came through, its on 6th April :happydance: I am so excited ...

How are we all today?


----------



## Reedy

Poshie said:


> Ooo blimey Reedy. Well as far as I can tell if it runs in the family (maternal side), you have a greater chance of having twins :shock: You'd better prepare yourself hun! :D

Thanks for that :dohh: :rofl:


----------



## golcarlilly

Yaay, how exciting Leah! How is your back today huni?


----------



## Serene123

What does BAW stand for?? :blush:


----------



## Reedy

toriaaaaTRASH said:


> What does BAW stand for?? :blush:

Hi Toria x

BAW stands for Bored at Work x


----------



## Chris77

Afternoon ladies :hi:

Reedy, twins oh my! :argh: But so exciting at the prospect! :dance:


----------



## golcarlilly

Hi Chris :wave: how are you today?


----------



## baby.love

golcarlilly said:


> Yaay, how exciting Leah! How is your back today huni?

Thanks hun, and my back is killing me :cry: it really hurts at the moment.. 

How are you & Bubba?


----------



## Chris77

Hi Tracy :hi:

I'm terrified today. Had my CD 21 bloods done about 45 minutes ago......just got back to the office. I'm praying ovulation took place but not so sure. :shrug: I tend to chill out tonight with a bubble bath, my book and a bottle of wine. Yes, you heard correctly. I said bottle. :rofl: 

Other than that though, I'm doing just swell! So glad it's Friday! :dance:


----------



## LeaArr

are you going to drink it straight out of the bottle? :rofl:


----------



## golcarlilly

I am fine Leah, looking forward to going home in 10 mins!

Chris good luck for test results!! Enjoy your bottle of wine - god I miss drinking!!!


----------



## Chris77

LeaArr said:


> are you going to drink it straight out of the bottle? :rofl:

Hmmm....yup I just might! :rofl:


----------



## LeaArr

Chris77 said:


> LeaArr said:
> 
> 
> are you going to drink it straight out of the bottle? :rofl:
> 
> Hmmm....yup I just might! :rofl:Click to expand...

:rofl:


----------



## Chris77

Drinking wine straight from the bottle. Now THAT'S class! :thumbup: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## NatalieW

oooh alcohol!!! I miss it tooo....


----------



## Poshie

Enjoy your bottle Chris. What will it be? Red, white, rose? I hvae a bottle or rose to finish off......in fact I'm going to pour a glass now. 

Cheers :drink:


----------



## LeaArr

Chris77 said:


> Drinking wine straight from the bottle. Now THAT'S class! :thumbup: :rofl: :rofl:

I am here to tell you, both of us are the classiest broads anyone has ever met!! :rofl:

I can't wait for this evening and the fishbowl margaritas!!


----------



## NatalieW

fishbowl??


----------



## LeaArr

yeh, they are honkin' huge. I will take piccies for you tonight.


----------



## NatalieW

sounds internesting!!! never heard of them before!


----------



## Chris77

Just checking to see if anyone wants to spam with me. :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## LeaArr

https://i421.photobucket.com/albums/pp296/LeaArr_album/Spam.jpg


----------



## Chris77

:rofl:Oh goody, I'm not alone! :rofl:


----------



## Chris77

Man, I got my ass creamed in Mob Wars today! :gun: :gun:


----------



## LeaArr

aww...I feel like I got my ass kicked.


----------



## LeaArr

any plans for the rest of the weekend?

This forum requires that you wait 30 seconds between posts. Please try again in 10 seconds.


----------



## Chris77

Nope, just playing more Mob Wars :gun: and watching tv. :rofl: Maybe a little :sex: :rofl:

What about you?


----------



## LeaArr

just relaxing. I don't want to go back to work on Monday.


----------



## Chris77

Me neither. Mondays blow monkey dick. And we put our clocks an hour ahead tonight, so we lose an hour. That really blows!! :hissy:


----------



## LeaArr

stupid spring!!
My iPod was shipped today!! w00t!


----------



## Chris77

:yipee:


----------



## LeaArr

indeed


----------



## LeaArr

ahhhhh....I'm so bored!!!! I need a freakin' hobby!!


----------



## golcarlilly

Hey Lea, what time is it there?


----------



## LeaArr

12:46 right now.


----------



## golcarlilly

You should be sleeping LOL !!


----------



## LeaArr

I know, but after last night, I ended up sleeping for most of the afternoon. I didn't wake up until 4:30pm so now I'm not tired :rofl:


----------



## golcarlilly

LOL sounds like you might become nocturnal !!


----------



## LeaArr

I will have to make myself go to bed soon or Monday will suck.com :rofl: Because of the time change, it's 1:30 now, but it will be 3 in a half hour. Stupid spring :rofl:


----------



## golcarlilly

Not sure when we change our clocks? Hey spring means one step nearer to summer though!!


----------



## golcarlilly

Have you thought about a memorial yet?


----------



## LeaArr

that is true, very true.


----------



## LeaArr

golcarlilly said:


> Have you thought about a memorial yet?

I am getting a small tattoo on my EDD.


----------



## golcarlilly

That is a fab idea, where and have you decided what?


----------



## LeaArr

my cousin is designing something for me. I am not sure where I am going to put it yet. I have a few months to figure it out though.


----------



## golcarlilly

:hugs: I am sure whatever it is will be a fitting tribute :hugs:


----------



## golcarlilly

I am off to get a shower and get dressed hun, sweet dreams and ttyl xxx


----------



## LeaArr

have a good day!! :hug: for you and baby.


----------



## NatalieW

Lea that sounds a lovely tribute!!!

Tracey our clocks change on the 29th!!!


----------



## LeaArr

How are you doing Nat?


----------



## NatalieW

I'm doing well, getting slower moving about now. Got hospital appointment tomorrow afternoon.

How are you doing? (I know it's a hard one to answer)


----------



## LeaArr

I'm ok. although I am starting to feel a bit tired now. I think I'm going to head to bed. Have a good day. Talk again soon.


----------



## LeaArr

...PS good luck with your appointment. :hug:


----------



## NatalieW

Thanks Lea, have a good sleep.


----------



## golcarlilly

Hi Nat, thanks, I never know what date and usually end up forgetting to change them!!


----------



## Chris77

Sorry I abandoned you last night Lea. I fell asleep. :dohh:
I love your idea of a tatoo tribute! :hugs:


----------



## golcarlilly

Hi Chris are you having a good weekend?


----------



## Chris77

Hi Tracy, yeah it's not bad....been relaxing. I have no idea why I'm up so early! :dohh: Oh yeah I know....had to take my temp. :rofl:

How's your weekend been?


----------



## golcarlilly

what time is it there? I had a busy day yesterday, had my hair coloured in the morning then went to town shopping for mat clothes - bought some trousers and a top - then visited my sis in the afternoon. Today I am at home all day just chilling, it is raining so I'm glad to be inside! What you up to today?


----------



## Chris77

It's 8:13 am...we changed the clocks to an hour ahead.

Not doing anything today...just relaxing. Making dinner in the crock pot so I can just set it and forget it. :rofl:


----------



## golcarlilly

Chris77 said:


> It's 8:13 am...we changed the clocks to an hour ahead.
> 
> Not doing anything today...just relaxing. Making dinner in the crock pot so I can just set it and forget it. :rofl:

Good plan, that reminds me I need to get some chicken out of the freezer! I am going to have some ravioli for my lunch - I need some cheese!!


----------



## Chris77

I LOVE Ravioli!!


----------



## golcarlilly

Me too! I am off to make it now, I feel like pigging out all day today :rofl:


----------



## Chris77

Sounds good to me! :rofl:


----------



## Poshie

Morning all :) 

Sounds like you had a good weekend guys.

Mine was good, although it feels like I haven't had one if you know what I mean. Back at work and doesn't feel like I've been away! Off out to a meeting now but will be back later.

We had friends over Saturday and just chilled and talked and drank some wine. Did some seed sowing yesterday and planted my tulip bulbs into a container for some Spring colour soon.


----------



## MissyMojo

sounds like a nice weekend poshie, im sat on the bus on my way into work, only had yesterday off so feel knackered, hate working saturdays lol, spent all day sunday hinting at m.i.l that were ttc but she didnt mention anythin so ?? guess we'll just have to leave her in the dark hahaha, feel a bit like crap today :( hope work goes fast xxx

hope everyoone else had nice weekends and theyre time at work goes fast big hugs xxx


----------



## Poshie

Hi there missy. I got back from my meeting &#8211; nice short one. 

You are (or at least were) on the bus &#8211; so which portable internet device do you use? I just noticed you are an Army wife. What does your DH do? I was an Army Sister, but my bro left last August. He was in the REME for 7 years from age 16. 

The only person that knows about us ttc is my sister. I couldn&#8217;t handle everyone asking me how it&#8217;s going! 

Sorry you are feeling a bit down, hope your day improves :hugs:


----------



## Chris77

Hi ladies :hi:


----------



## Poshie

Hi Chris :wave: How's it going?


----------



## Sambatiki

Hi Ladies!!! :wave:

Hope everyones well!!! 

Very BusyAW today.... :grr: and trying to catch up on everyones journos so wont be around much today :cry: 

Hope we all had a FAB weekend!!!


----------



## Chris77

Hey Posh, it's going. :rofl: Feeling kinda down this morning but trying hard to pick myself up. I have an hour and a half meeting at 9:00. :grr: And I have to take the meeting minutes so I can't even sleep. :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## golcarlilly

Hi girls, I am so bored today and fed up too, should be finding out what is happening to our company on Friday so fx for me everyone please!!!


----------



## MissyMojo

fingers crossed tracy, ow no sambatiki, boring work stuff getting in the way, lol 

thanks poshie, weve told friend n my family n theyre behind us, been waiting 18mnth lol, my husband is a combat medic for the army,,, kinda like paramedic with a gun haha


----------



## Chris77

Fx for you Tracy!!


----------



## Reedy

Hi everyone x 

Fingers crossed for you Tracy x x x x


----------



## Chris77

Hi Reedy :hi:


----------



## LeaArr

FX Tracy!!


----------



## Chris77

Hi Lea :hi: How are you today?


----------



## LeaArr

Honestly, pretty fucked off right now. Trying to be happy though. How are you today luvie?


----------



## Chris77

Are you still pissed over what happened over the weekend? :hugs: Or did something happen at work? :hugs: 

I'm okay.........trying not to think about things too much.


----------



## LeaArr

Check out my journal. I have detailed some of it in there.


----------



## Chris77

*pops over to Lea's journal*


----------



## Chris77

:hugs: :hugs:

I really hate it when grown people act like children. :grr: Really, it's like some people have nothing better to do! :grr:


----------



## LeaArr

She's always been good at creating drama. I need a break. I am going to hibernate for a while I think.


----------



## MissyMojo

aww bless u lea xxx hugs :hug:


----------



## NatalieW

Evning ladies


----------



## MissyMojo

ni natalie, how was ur day?


----------



## Chris77

I know all about drama queens. My SIL is a MAJOR one! :dohh:

Hi Nat! :hi:


----------



## LeaArr

yeh, nuts to SILs too!!


----------



## LeaArr

:hi: Hey Nat!

This forum requires that you wait 30 seconds between posts. Please try again in 17 seconds. :rofl:

This forum requires that you wait 30 seconds between posts. Please try again in 4 seconds.:rofl::rofl:


----------



## Chris77

Seriously, I was in Wal-Mart with the precious SIL, and almost everything I picked up she says, "Ewwwwww, you LIKE that?" Or she'd comment on something, "Savorrry Heeeerbb. Hmmm..Those things scare me." Just like that. So I said to her, "Well, you don't have to fucking eat it!" I wanted to hit her. I said to DH, "You know I really didn't appreciate her comments, I mean I really didn't point to her face and say EWWWWWW, you actually LOOK at that in the mirror every day?"
:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## MissyMojo

:pmsl: :rofl: chriss hahaha i woulda saidd it lol


----------



## NatalieW

Hi ladies... been having dinner.

I'm fine, just get bored sitting in hospital...

Baby is weighing 4lb 2oz


----------



## Poshie

Evening ladies :)

Hi Nat, have I missed something? What are you doing in hospital? So your baby is pretty big now and you still have 7 weeks left! :shock: Have you reached the point where you just want him/her out?

Well I think perhaps I'm lucky don't have a SIL.....yet. You just don't need the grief do you girls? Sorry it's getting you down LeeArr. In fact I sense you are down too Chris. :(
We can't have this!


----------



## Chris77

Ladies, I spoke with Buffycat tonight. She's sorry she hasn't been on BnB, she's been a little down and needed some time away from here. She wanted me to say hello to everyone. I told her that we all send her our love.


----------



## Chris77

Poshie said:


> Evening ladies :)
> 
> Sorry it's getting you down LeeArr. In fact I sense you are down too Chris. :(
> We can't have this!

Nah, I'm not really down. I just had a temporary moment of being pissed off. :rofl:

Nat, why are in the hospital? OMG, are you and baby okay???? :hugs: :hugs: Take care of yourself hunni. :hugs:


----------



## LeaArr

Chris - I got my loot today. Thanks :)


----------



## Chris77

Your welcome. Wow, it took a really long time! :grr: I paid extra for priority so you'd have it by the 4th. :grr: Damn post office. I'm sorry hun. 

Enjoy it!


----------



## LeaArr

i blame the weather to be honest. I am just happy to have it. you should yell at USPS :rofl:


----------



## Chris77

Yeah, I should. Fuckers. :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Chris77

I'm sure it looks beautiful on you! Oh by the way, how is the other make-up you ordered from me working out for you?


----------



## LeaArr

it's lovely. i <3 it!


----------



## Chris77

:yipee:


----------



## Chris77

Noone here yet! :grr: Not liking this! :nope:


----------



## Sambatiki

I'm here!!!! 

Hiya :wave:

Chris - Thanks for the update on buffycat! xxx


----------



## golcarlilly

I am here too! what is the news on Buffy?


----------



## Chris77

*phew* I'm not alone! :yipee:

Tracy, Buffy is taking a little BnB break, but she misses everyone and wanted to let everyone know she's okay and to give everyone a big Hello! :D


----------



## golcarlilly

Oh right, well, we all need a break sometimes, hope she is ok and soon back to TTC


----------



## LeaArr

G'day all. 

I, once again, have something to look forward to. Nick and I discussed TTC again. We decided that we are going to wait about 6 months. So in August/September, we are going to get back into it. Fingers crossed history doesn't repeat itself. I think that recent events have changed Nick's perspective a bit. I think he realized that it's not going to be as hard as he previously thought and he is more open to the idea, but needs to wait for his heart to heal a bit. I just want to be pregnant again before my EDD.

Edited to add: I have cross posted this to my journal :)


----------



## golcarlilly

That is good news Lea :hugs:


----------



## Chris77

Good news Lea! :hugs:


----------



## Chris77

Girls, I'm totally freaking out right now. Details in my journal. 
:argh: :argh:


----------



## LeaArr

off to Chris' journal we go!!


----------



## Reedy

Thats wonderful news Lea x


----------



## Sambatiki

Hi ladies!!! 

Very quiet day today!!! Although busy in the journos!!! 

Chris - Hope you are feeling better now! :hug:

Lea - Fab news hun!!! I think your going to get your :bfp: on my birthday!! 9th August!


----------



## LeaArr

Either on yours or on mine, September 17 :D I'm not picky :rofl:


----------



## Sambatiki

Lea - BUT I AM!!! :rofl:


----------



## LeaArr

August 9 it is then :D


----------



## Sambatiki

Lea - :wohoo:.... Happy birthday to me......... happy :bfp: to you!!!!


----------



## Chris77

I'm eating a package of Milano's right now. Yes, you heard correctly, a package. :rofl:


----------



## NatalieW

Evening all!!!


----------



## NatalieW

Poshie said:


> Evening ladies :)
> 
> Hi Nat, have I missed something? What are you doing in hospital? So your baby is pretty big now and you still have 7 weeks left! :shock: Have you reached the point where you just want him/her out?

Poshie, I have gestational diabetes and I'm injected myself twice a day with insulin to control my blood sugars. I have to have regular scans and checks. Yes I have got to the point of having enough, but happily carrying on. I have a bit less than 7 weeks... more like 4/5 depending on my sugars, as I will be induced.



Chris77 said:


> Nat, why are in the hospital? OMG, are you and baby okay???? :hugs: :hugs: Take care of yourself hunni. :hugs:

Chris, we are all fine... just a clinic check up and a growth scan. I have another check up in two weeks, then in four weeks I have another scan and final date for induction


Lea - thats fantastic news....

Kerry - you seem very militan that you want Lea to have her :bfp: on your birthday!!!


----------



## LeaArr

Hey Nat. Nice to see you! I think we all want that baby out so we can see her pretty face!!


----------



## NatalieW

I want her out as well... want a cuddle too!!! And see what she looks like.. think she's going to have my lips and Sam's nose!!


----------



## Chris77

NatalieW said:


> Poshie said:
> 
> 
> Evening ladies :)
> 
> Hi Nat, have I missed something? What are you doing in hospital? So your baby is pretty big now and you still have 7 weeks left! :shock: Have you reached the point where you just want him/her out?
> 
> Poshie, I have gestational diabetes and I'm injected myself twice a day with insulin to control my blood sugars. I have to have regular scans and checks. Yes I have got to the point of having enough, but happily carrying on. I have a bit less than 7 weeks... more like 4/5 depending on my sugars, as I will be induced.
> 
> 
> 
> Chris77 said:
> 
> 
> Nat, why are in the hospital? OMG, are you and baby okay???? :hugs: :hugs: Take care of yourself hunni. :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Chris, we are all fine... just a clinic check up and a growth scan. I have another check up in two weeks, then in four weeks I have another scan and final date for induction
> 
> 
> !!!Click to expand...

*phew*


----------



## Sambatiki

Hey Nat! 
Glad you and baby are ok! Of course Lea's getting her :bfp: on my birthday! No question! Unless she wants one abit earlier then I suppose I'd have to let her! :rofl: Until then though my b'day! xxxx


----------



## MissyMojo

Morning ladies, how are we doing today?

im feeling a bit glum can feel af cramps, but on the up side, means more doink doink xxx


----------



## golcarlilly

Morning ladies

Nat sorry to hear you are in hospital hun, hope they are taking good care of you :hugs:


----------



## MissyMojo

morning golcarlily hun, how you doing today???


----------



## Sambatiki

NatalieW said:


> I want her out as well... want a cuddle too!!! And see what she looks like.. think she's going to have my lips and Sam's nose!!

Mee too!!! I want to see her pretty face!!! 

Morning ladies!! 

Hope everyone is well!! xxx


----------



## golcarlilly

Hi Missy I am fine thanks, and you?


----------



## golcarlilly

Kerry, OPK's winging their way to you today!! I hope they bring you luck :hugs:


----------



## MissyMojo

im not too bad, not sure what my bodies doing but what the hey, hi sambatiki, 

urgh on my way to work where i;ll suffer bnb withdrawls til 5 when i can leave and log bk in


----------



## Sambatiki

Tracy - Awww thanks treacle!!! Hopefully I wont get to use them and can pass them on!!! 

Missy - Have a super day! xxxx


----------



## golcarlilly

Have a good day Missy, Kerry - hope you do have to pass them on!!!


----------



## Sambatiki

tracy - Hows work today??


----------



## Chris77

Morning ladies :hi:

Haven't left for work out. I'm ready early this morning. 10 hours of sleep will do that to ya. :rofl: Leaving for work in abou 20 minutes.


----------



## golcarlilly

Hi Chris :wave: 

Kerry, work is pants but hey - I still have a job!! (for this week at least!)


----------



## Sambatiki

Tracy - Glad work is ok atm. Keeping my fingers crossed for you keeping your job!!! 

Chris - Seen you soon!! Drive safely!


----------



## Chris77

I'm back ladies :hi:


----------



## Chris77

Ah, fuck a duck. I'll be talking to myself again today. :rofl: :rofl: 

_Start spreading the neewwwwsssss...I'm leaving today...
I want to be a part of it, New York, New York....._

Sorry that song just came on the radio. Thank God I can type better than I can sing! :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## golcarlilly

I am still here, I enjoyed the song LOL


----------



## Chris77

:rofl::rofl: I'll tell Pete that at least someone enjoys my singing. :rofl:


----------



## Sambatiki

I enjoyed it too!!! 

Not going to be around much AGAIN today!!! The meeting Ive just had has truely RUINED my afternoon BNB plans!! :grr:


----------



## Chris77

TBH I don't think I'll be around too much either. My boss just gave me work. :grr: WTF? How dare he give me work! :rofl: What is he thinking? :dohh:


----------



## Chris77

Oh I forgot to tell you girls. Annie had a seizure late Monday night....around 11pm. She wasn't herself for about 4 hours and she just stayed in my arms, clung to me like hell and whined and cried for 2 hours. The poor thing. So, I sat on the couch with her, rocking her in my arms and petting her until she felt better. She finally drifted off to sleep somewhere in the neighborhood of 3:30 am. So I had only 90 minutes of sleep Monday! I went to bed at 8:00 last night! 

Annie's doing just fine now though. :happydance:


----------



## LeaArr

Aww, poor Annie. :hugs: for Annie. I'm glad she's ok.


----------



## Sambatiki

awww poor annie!!! :hug: Glad she's feeling better now though!! Im assuming that it hasnt done any damage???


----------



## golcarlilly

Oh no, poor Annie! has she had them before? how old is she? 

Whaddya mean you are working?


----------



## Chris77

Nope, no damage. Seizures are very common in dogs; espcially in the little ones.


----------



## Chris77

golcarlilly said:


> Oh no, poor Annie! has she had them before? how old is she?
> 
> Whaddya mean you are working?

No, she hasn't had them before. She's 4 years old. We're not 100% sure she had a seizure, but she had alot of the same mannerisms as our older dog when he gets seizures, so we're just assuming. 

I've decided to postpone my work until the afternoon. :rofl:


----------



## golcarlilly

Glad she is ok 

Good for you, no point tiring yourself out for the day :rofl:


----------



## Chris77

:rofl: My point exactly.
I feel like working, so I'm sitting down until the feeling passes. :rofl:


----------



## golcarlilly

:rofl: good girl! I am just eating crisps and mooching around on here, I have absolutely no work at all to do!


----------



## Chris77

that's me almost everyday. :rofl:

I found out that there is 3 more status' to obtain (after BnB Elite) So, I need to start spamming. :rofl:


----------



## golcarlilly

Really? I thought you were at the top of the heap now!! what are they? and more to the point who?


----------



## Chris77

:rofl::rofl: Noone's made it to the other status's yet. :rofl: I just found out there are more. :rofl: The admins are keeping the other status names a secret until someone reaches them.


----------



## Chris77

God, I seriously have no life, if this is my main goal, along with Mob Wars. :dohh: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## golcarlilly

I just kicked off for some reason and couldn't get back on, have they changed the time for updates, it used to be 4pm??

Chris you gotta do it babe I wanna know what the others are!!!!


----------



## Chris77

:rofl::rofl: I'll do my best :rofl:

They were upgrading the servers this morning, don't know about now though. :shrug: 

I have that problem sometimes too.


----------



## golcarlilly

I is soooo annoying!! I get twitchy if I am offline for more than 30 seconds :rofl:


----------



## Chris77

Omg, I get twitchy if I'm not back on the internet in an hour! I even eat my dinner over the internet. :dohh:

I'd have sex while on the damn thing if I could. :rofl:


----------



## golcarlilly

:rofl: I think your OH might get a tad offended if you did !!


----------



## Chris77

:rofl::rofl:


----------



## Chris77

That's okay, one time we left the t.v. on and a really good intro to a new movie came on. :rofl: And well.....I asked him to hold on for a minute and move his head. :rofl: He wasn't amused. :rofl: :rofl:

I'm sooooo ADD!! :dohh: Oh...look at the kitty... :rofl:


----------



## LeaArr

...was that a bird? oooo shiny


----------



## MissyMojo

ive had sex whilst on the internet before.........
hahah i was online and oh decided since i was lying on the bed in my nighty that i was fair game!!! wasnt online much longer tho :rofl: hahha

bless poor annie having a siezure, hope shes feeling okay, 

work royally sucked today soo much i hate my job, thank god for its benefits xxx


----------



## Chris77

LeaArr said:


> ...was that a bird? oooo shiny

:rofl:


----------



## Sambatiki

Nah it was a plane!;


----------



## Sambatiki

DF and I had :sex: whilst watching a quiz show! I kept shouting out the answers! :rofl:

Missy - welcome back! xx


----------



## Chris77

Sambatiki said:


> DF and I had :sex: whilst watching a quiz show! I kept shouting out the answers! :rofl:
> 
> Missy - welcome back! xx

:rofl::rofl:


----------



## NatalieW

Lol kerry... how did DF take that??


----------



## baby.love

good evening ladies :wave: 

Hope all is ok in BAW land, as for the subject of sex! i have forgotten what it is..I wont let OH near me till i hit 12 weeks..He is counting down the days now :rofl:


----------



## NatalieW

awww wait til your large again Leah!!! I don't have it often either!


----------



## MissyMojo

bless you leah and nat xxxxxxxx,

thanks guys for the welcome back xxxxxxx

can i have a :hissy: here?


----------



## NatalieW

Of course... whats wrong?


----------



## MissyMojo

my cousin had gotten a :bfp: she wasnt even trying !!!!!!!!!! she was charting to AVOID a :bfp: while changing her bcp method!!! :hissy:


----------



## NatalieW

:hugs: that does suck....


----------



## Sambatiki

Hi nat and leah! 
Hope your both well! xxxx 

Chris - I think he may have shouted a couple of answers out too but he's not as clever as me! :rofl:

Missy - WTF im sorry but charting is NOT a form of contraception! Im sorry but if you dont want kids then..... wrap it up before you slap it up! :grr: Sorry thats made me mad too! :rofl:


----------



## Sambatiki

Nat - hows the diabetes?


----------



## MissyMojo

i luv her to bits n im happy for cos i know shes actually happy but still :(


----------



## MissyMojo

hahhaa :rofl: sambatiki, shes happy deep down but im still miffed haha


----------



## Sambatiki

Missy - Sounds to me she wasnt bothered if she caught or not iygwim! As long as shes happy that's the main thing! Congrats to her and big bear :hug: to you! Besides.... let her go first then you can have all her stuff after! xxxxx


----------



## LeaArr

Sambatiki said:


> Missy - WTF im sorry but charting is NOT a form of contraception! Im sorry but if you dont want kids then..... wrap it up before you slap it up! :grr: Sorry thats made me mad too! :rofl:

Can't argue with that. Nick and I use charting as b/c cause we aren't really serious about b/c. We were sneaky trying really. :rofl: 
Nick broke out the condoms again this week though. uh oh. I think he is starting to become serious. BAN THE RUBBER :rofl:


----------



## LeaArr

MissyMojo said:


> hahhaa :rofl: sambatiki, shes happy deep down but im still miffed haha

:hug: that's understandable.


----------



## MissyMojo

its not good timing for her in the slightest but shes at an age now where shes not against like she was at like 18 19, 
and if she goes 1st and its a sticky bean grandma cant yell at me for making her a great grandma!! lol


----------



## Sambatiki

Lea - :dohh: naughty nick! Get the pins out! :devil:

missy - :rofl:


----------



## LeaArr

Sambatiki said:


> Lea - :dohh: naughty nick! Get the pins out! :devil:

But that would break the good honest wife pact wouldn't it? hmmm :devil::muaha:



Sambatiki said:


> missy - :rofl:

:rofl: indeed. my cousin saved me the trauma of that when she was 16. eeps.


----------



## MissyMojo

:D im off to bed girls gonna get me some :sex: see if it make my af turn up or not lol xxx 
catch u girls 2moro sweet dreams and sending baby dust xxxxxxxx:D


----------



## LeaArr

I always wondered about that poking holes in the condom thing. Don't you think it would get noticed? I mean, wouldn't there be an icky aftermath of that action?


----------



## LeaArr

MissyMojo said:


> :D im off to bed girls gonna get me some :sex: see if it make my af turn up or not lol xxx
> catch u girls 2moro sweet dreams and sending baby dust xxxxxxxx:D

Good sleeps. See you tomorrow.


----------



## Sambatiki

Lea - What pact?? Do as I say not as I do? 
Although it would be dishonest! Are you starting to warm to the idea of ttc abit sooner than aug?
Missy - sweet dreams! Have fun! :dust:


----------



## LeaArr

Sambatiki said:


> Lea - What pact?? Do as I say not as I do?
> Although it would be dishonest! Are you starting to warm to the idea of ttc abit sooner than aug?

If it were up to me, we wouldn't be waiting more than a couple months.


----------



## Chris77

Get the pins out :rofl: @ Samba. You're so naughty!! :muaha:


----------



## Chris77

I told Pete that I made an appt for a consultation. He said, "Didn't they say to wait another 2 months first?" I said, "The nurse said chart for another 2 months, yes, But I don't like her, so I'm not listening." :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## LeaArr

:rofl: I think you have enough data. :muaha:


----------



## Chris77

I can't seem to find any information about when you go for CD 21 blood tests and if it reveals no ovulation (like mine did) would they repeat it the next month or do they automatically assume you don't ovulate at all? If that's the case, why would they want me to chart for another 2 months? I'm so confused and there isn't much info. about it. :shrug:


----------



## LeaArr

maybe cause you mentioned your irregular cycle, they just need to see when the best time would be to re-do tests if necessary. :shrug:


----------



## Chris77

No idea. Someone mentioned to me that if you go for the 21 day test and don't ovulate, that they just assume you're not ovulating at all. But that don't make sense, what if you're just having an anovulatary cycle?

See, this is why I want to talk to a doctor, to ask all these questions, Not a nurse who just said, "You haven't been trying for a year, why were given these tests in the first place?" "WEll, hello asshole, the doctor ordered them and who the fuck are you?" I HATE it when nurses think they know more than the doctors. 

God, fuck her....I can't wait to walk in there on the 25th and walk right on by her, into the doctor's office!!


----------



## LeaArr

anovulary?


----------



## LeaArr

Oh yes, and FUK HER!! Who cares how long it's been?!


----------



## golcarlilly

That was the problem I forsaw with the tests, they can be inconclusive and my doc agreed with me on that! I think you will be best finding out what fertility treatments are available to you and then go from there hun :hugs:


----------



## Sambatiki

Morning ladies!! 

Chris - I would make a FORMAL complaint!! Also doing some research for you!! xxx

Lea - Maybe Nick will change his mind in time xxxx

Tracy - Hows work??


----------



## Reedy

morning girls sorry I've been MIA x 

Missy - congrats to your cousin & :hug: for you x Any sign of the crack whore yet? (AF) x 

Lea - Hope Nick changes his mind & you bring your ttc date forward x 

Leah - I'm the same x DH has a sex ban on him until after 12 weeks I'm just too sick & too tired for all those shannanigans x He's flying solo till further notice x 

Chris - Hope Annie is ok bless her x Hope things are good with you x 

Hiya Tracy kerry & Nat x x x x x


----------



## Ella

Afternoon ladies, hope you're all well. :hugs:
xx


----------



## Chris77

Afternoon ladies :hi:


----------



## golcarlilly

Hiya Reedy, my DH totally agreed with the :sex: ban and we abstained till after 12 weeks too.


----------



## Ella

Hey Chris! :hugs:

Is it weird that I feel a lot better about wtt now that I have a ttc ticker? :rofl:
xx


----------



## Sambatiki

Hi Ella!! 

How are you???


----------



## Ella

Hey Kerry :hugs:

I'm good thanks, how're you?

2 days 'til my birthday! :wohoo::wohoo:
xx


----------



## Chris77

Hi Ella :hi:
Happy early birthday! :yipee:


----------



## Ella

Thankyou!!! :hugs:

I'm so excited haha!! Going shopping with my mum tomorrow, she's taken the day off work and we're getting the train to Birmingham to go shopping at The Bull Ring (this *hugeeeee* ass shopping centre/mall!!) :happydance:
xx


----------



## golcarlilly

Hi Ella, Happy Birthday for Saturday, hope you have a fab day!!


----------



## Sambatiki

Happy birthday for Saturday!!! 

I LOVE the bull ring!!! Although get her to take you to the mailbox!!! 

Im ok thanks! Another :bfn: for me this morning.......... but Im not going to let the fuckers get me down!!


----------



## buffycat

hey Kerry.....sorry to hear of the bfn...maybe it's a little too early still?


----------



## Chris77

I'm with Buffy, I just think it's too early. 

Morning Buffy :hi:


----------



## golcarlilly

Hi Buffy :wave: How are you? :hugs:


----------



## Ella

Thanks Tracy & Kerry! :hugs:

Sorry to hear about your BFN Kerry :( :hugs:
xx


----------



## golcarlilly

Hi Chris :wave: How is Annie today?


----------



## Reedy

Hi Buffy x 

Ella - Happy Birthday for saturday huni x hope you have a fab time with your mum x 

I think its too early for kerry too x I double dared her to wait till 13dpo but she was having none of it :rofl:


----------



## Ella

Hey buffy! :hugs:

Thanks Claire :) :hugs:
I'm a shop-a-holic so I'll be in my element haha! :wohoo:
xx


----------



## Chris77

Annie's doing very well! Thanks for asking! :hugs:


----------



## Sambatiki

Hi Buffy!!!! :wave:

How are you?? We missed you!! Did you enjoy your break??? 

Chris - Glad Annies ok


----------



## Chris77

I really don't feel like being at work today. :nope: I'm so tired too. :sleep:


----------



## Sambatiki

shall we all take the day off!!


----------



## Chris77

I vote for that! :thumbup:


----------



## Chris77

I'm actually wearing my slippers at work. :rofl: They kinda look like shoes so I don't think anyone will notice. Fuck it, they're comfy and I've been having a hell of a week. 

I say we all wear our slippers to work! :rofl:


----------



## LeaArr

Mornin'

Samba & Reedy - I hope he brings the date forward too, but I am certainly not going to push him like I have in the past. I am not going to complain about another 5-6 months. Gives me a chance to get a bit healthier and happier. See, working on the positives :happydance:

Ella - Happy b-day-to-be. Have fun shopping. Sounds lovely. 

Chris - I think they would send me home if I wore slippers to work. I am pushing it with the shoes I am wearing today as it is. Pic to be added later upon popular demand.


----------



## Chris77

Can't wait to see these shoes now. :rofl:


----------



## golcarlilly

Can I vote for Slippers and PJ's at Work Day please? :rofl: Lemme see the shoes Lea!!


----------



## Chris77

:rofl:


----------



## buffycat

hey all...i had a couple of days off work to try and catch up on sleep and me time etc.....dh was off too....

am ok...feeling somewhat bruised....i think i hit an all time low yesterday.....

last week should have been our main jiggy window....but only managed to have :sex: twice for various reasons.......i hate myself for feeling this way...

yesterday, i managed to get up at 11am.....though was in severe pain with my arthritis, so that set me off on the not being able to take pain relief because of ttc......and then realising that we have now been ttc for 2 years (hence no pain relief and my arthritis is getting worse), and that we have had two miscarriages, one of which it was twins.....i found it all very unbearable.....and when having a shower, i ended up sat in the tray crying my eyes out....must have looked a right sight :rofl:

seriously though....yesterday, i was just hurting...all over....both physically and emotionally

and to pour salt in the wound today, i have discovered that someone here is pregnant....20 weeks (which is what i would have been).....she's complaining that she wishes she wasn't so large with it...

i just feel lost......:cry:


----------



## Chris77

Aww Buffy, I'm so so sorry hunni. :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## LeaArr

https://pics.livejournal.com/leaarr/pic/0000aq0p

and for some sexy cankle action:

https://pics.livejournal.com/leaarr/pic/0000bxy5


----------



## LeaArr

buffycat said:


> hey all...i had a couple of days off work to try and catch up on sleep and me time etc.....dh was off too....
> 
> am ok...feeling somewhat bruised....i think i hit an all time low yesterday.....
> 
> last week should have been our main jiggy window....but only managed to have :sex: twice for various reasons.......i hate myself for feeling this way...
> 
> yesterday, i managed to get up at 11am.....though was in severe pain with my arthritis, so that set me off on the not being able to take pain relief because of ttc......and then realising that we have now been ttc for 2 years (hence no pain relief and my arthritis is getting worse), and that we have had two miscarriages, one of which it was twins.....i found it all very unbearable.....and when having a shower, i ended up sat in the tray crying my eyes out....must have looked a right sight :rofl:
> 
> seriously though....yesterday, i was just hurting...all over....both physically and emotionally
> 
> and and to pour salt in the wound today, i have discovered that someone here is pregnant....20 weeks (which is what i would have been).....she's complaining that she wishes she wasn't so large with it...
> 
> i just feel lost......:cry:

:hugs: 
I understand the hurt of this. People don't think sometimes. Wouldn't we all love to be "so large" :hug:


----------



## Ella

Buffy, I'm so sorry.. :( :hugs:
xx


----------



## golcarlilly

Buffy :hugs::hugs::hugs: So sorry you are feeling so down, what is happening on the ttc front now, are you going to look into possible fertility treatments? I really feel for you hun, we are all here for you :hugs:


----------



## Ella

Well ladies, I am off to the gym! Not before getting some chocolate on the way though! Buhbye for now! :hi:
xx


----------



## golcarlilly

Lea :rofl: they look nice and comfy!


----------



## Chris77

I know it's so hard Buffy. Someone asked me the other day, "You've been married for almost 2 years now right? Where are the babies?" I felt like shouting at her, "I'm trying but it's hard to have a baby when you don't ovulate you fucking asshole!" :grr:


----------



## Chris77

LeaArr said:


> https://pics.livejournal.com/leaarr/pic/0000aq0p
> 
> and for some sexy cankle action:
> 
> https://pics.livejournal.com/leaarr/pic/0000bxy5

Love the shoes Lea! :rofl:


----------



## golcarlilly

Chris77 said:


> I know it's so hard Buffy. Someone asked me the other day, "You've been married for almost 2 years now right? Where are the babies?" I felt like shouting at her, "I'm trying but it's hard to have a baby when you don't ovulate you fucking asshole!" :grr:

WTF is wrong with people do they never think before they let random shit come out of their mouths? :growlmad:


----------



## Sambatiki

Lea - Thats naughty!!! :rofl:

Buffycat - Im so sorry you are going through a tough time atm.... I wish I could help xxxxx :hug: Do you think it might be worth going to see a bereavement councellor?? As for the 20 week person :ninja: xxxxx BIG :hug:


----------



## LeaArr

golcarlilly said:


> Chris77 said:
> 
> 
> I know it's so hard Buffy. Someone asked me the other day, "You've been married for almost 2 years now right? Where are the babies?" I felt like shouting at her, "I'm trying but it's hard to have a baby when you don't ovulate you fucking asshole!" :grr:
> 
> WTF is wrong with people do they never think before they let random shit come out of their mouths? :growlmad:Click to expand...

No kidding right? Nuts to people!! :hugs:


----------



## Chris77

I NEVER ask people about children....I never did even before DH and I started TTC. I always found it intrusive and insensitive.


----------



## LeaArr

People used to ask me that all the time. I wouldn't recommend my way of getting out of it though :cry:


----------



## Chris77

:hug:


----------



## Reedy

Buffy - :hugs: people really should think before they speak x 

Lea - Lurve the shoes they are awesome x x x


----------



## buffycat

it really is a personal question......i hate it when people keep asking....

Tracy....i'm back at the hospital in May....until then it's "keep trying".....we've had a load of tests, including genetic tracing......i guess that the appointment will be to plan the next stage....

i hate being a statistic.....someone who's been trying for 2 years, and someone who has had 2 mcx.....


----------



## Sambatiki

Awww buffy :hug:


----------



## golcarlilly

buffycat said:


> it really is a personal question......i hate it when people keep asking....
> 
> Tracy....i'm back at the hospital in May....until then it's "keep trying".....we've had a load of tests, including genetic tracing......i guess that the appointment will be to plan the next stage....
> 
> i hate being a statistic.....someone who's been trying for 2 years, and someone who has had 2 mcx.....

It is rubbish!! roll on May :hugs:


----------



## Chris77

Ohhh Tracy, we both have appts. on 3/25! :happydance:


----------



## golcarlilly

Cool! what time is yours? mine is 12 noon


----------



## Chris77

Mine is at 2:30.


----------



## Sambatiki

GOD IM SOOOOO PRE-MENSTRUAL ITS UNTRUE!!! :hissy:


----------



## LeaArr

That sucks. :flower:


----------



## MissyMojo

hi ladies, 
*ella* happy birthday for sat
*buffycat *soo soo sorry about your losses big big hugs xxx
* learr* love the shoes, 

i wore massive 5 inch platform stilleto things today needed to feel tall hahah

*chriss* im glad annie is ok
*nat *hope ur doing ok big hugs
*golcarlily*, hi hunni howz ur day been
*reedy* heya babes how you doing,

well today work was a giggle just me and a mate and i know caffeine =- bad but the chocolate was on offer 1.20 for one big bar or 1.50 for two so i just had to buy it and share it with kirsty lol we giggled n messed around n painted our nails and did our make up and had a water fight!!! lol productive day for us!!!

no af yet decided that im going to wish and hope for her since u always seem to get the oppossite of what you want!!! lol


----------



## NatalieW

Evening all...


----------



## MissyMojo

eveing nat, how has your day been


----------



## NatalieW

Beeen ok... feeling rotten tho, sore throat and ear ache..

My students got their exam results today... bit of a mixed bag...

How has your day been?


----------



## Chris77

Hi Nat! :hi:


----------



## NatalieW

:hi: Chris... hows you?


----------



## MissyMojo

aw nat hunni big hugs hope u feel better soon. are you a teacher?? what level/subject?

work was a bit of a giggle haha


----------



## Chris77

ah, ok I guess. Better than I was on Tuesday.


----------



## Chris77

I ahve to go into a meeting at 4:00 and I leave at 4:30...who does this shit?! :dohh:


----------



## NatalieW

I hate working... 

:hug: Chris, be positive about the next appointment xxx

Missy - I teach 11-18's ICT, so all the GCSEs and A-Level stuff...


----------



## MissyMojo

did ur students get what u expected or not?

i dnt mind my work too much really


----------



## Chris77

Afternoon ladies :hi:


----------



## Reedy

Good morning all x 

How is everyone today x 

Missy - :happydance: for the crackwhore not showing up x Stay away bitch


----------



## golcarlilly

Hi Chris :wave: I am so glad it is Friday!!


----------



## golcarlilly

Hi Reedy :wave:


----------



## Sambatiki

Morning everyone!! :wave:

Tracy - Thanks very much for my parcel!!! It came today!! xxxxx


----------



## golcarlilly

Hiya Kerry, you are very welcome!


----------



## Chris77

Tracy, FF confirmed ovulation! Check out my journal, I'm so excited! :yipee:


----------



## MissyMojo

heya girls , no af as yet whoop whoop, so who knows what my bodies doing, at work today oh the joys lol, hope u all have fab fridays,


great news chriss!!!!


----------



## Chris77

Missy, I hope the :witch: stays away hun!


----------



## LeaArr

Chris, YAYAYAY :happydance:

Missy - I am willing the :witch: away hun!!


----------



## Chris77

Where is everyone?


----------



## LeaArr

Sleeping. It is Friday afterall :rofl:


----------



## Chris77

Of course! :dohh:


----------



## Chris77

Boss was a little angry with me yesterday afternoon b/c I forgot he and I had a meeting, and I was 30 minutes late. :dohh: :dohh: Whoopsie!! :D


----------



## golcarlilly

Chris that is great news hun!!!!!! (about the ovulation not your boss :rofl:)


----------



## Chris77

:rofl::rofl:


----------



## Sambatiki

Hiya Im back!!!


----------



## LeaArr

Sambatiki said:


> Hiya Im back!!!

Just in time for me to start my work day. boo!


----------



## golcarlilly

Hi Kerry, Lea tell them you can't work cos it is Friday!!


----------



## Chris77

No work Lea, it's Friday!

WB kerry :hi:


----------



## LeaArr

I would do that, but I have been doing practically nothing all week. I need to catch up :rofl:


----------



## Chris77

:rofl: I have some catching up to do too. :dohh:


----------



## Chris77

For every 20 posts, I do one little piece of work. I've been doing I-9 Verifications on new employees since 8am. :rofl:


----------



## golcarlilly

I have finished my work for the day so it's bnb all the way from here on in :happydance:


----------



## Chris77

:yipee:


----------



## Chris77

I am in desperate need of a massage. My neck and shoulders KILL.


----------



## golcarlilly

Get your OH on it the minute you get home!!! tell him it is some new fertility treatment you have heard of then he can't refuse :rofl:


----------



## Chris77

:rofl::rofl: Good one!


----------



## Sambatiki

Think I might use that as an excuse too!!! 

Ive ALSO done F-ALL today :blush:


----------



## Chris77

Ah, oh well. Shit happens.


----------



## golcarlilly

I want to go home I am so bored now!! I have eaten nearly all a family pack of kettle chips and now I feel a bit :sick: - serves me right greedy cow!!!!!


----------



## Chris77

Awww.. :rofl: Feel better hun. :hugs: 4.5 more hours to go for me! :doh: At least the day is going pretty quickly.


----------



## LeaArr

I wish my day was going quickly. I just want to go home. I have a sick feeling in my stomach because of all the crap that is happening around here. I am feeling so isolated and alone.


----------



## Sambatiki

Lea - Ohhhh :hug: 

Tracy - Yummy kettle chips!!


----------



## golcarlilly

Lea :hugs: 

I have 35 mins left god today is dragging!


----------



## Chris77

Lea :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Sambatiki

Tracy _ TELL ME ABOUT IT!!! :hissy:

I am once again in a shitty mood :grr: Defo think Im PMT! :rofl:


----------



## NatalieW

Kettle crisps!!! I want some :cry:


----------



## Chris77

Back from lunch - took a nap. :sleep:

I want crunchy cheese doodles now. :rofl:


----------



## MissyMojo

heya girlies, seems like you all had productive days!!! i read most my book ate crisps and took about 60 calls today and did 6 upgrades, spoke to my dad who is doing okay, and af still aint turned up.... 

whats everyones weekend plans?


----------



## Chris77

No plans this weekend. Just sitting on the couch and relaxing!


----------



## Chris77

Got me my Cheetos! :happydance:


----------



## NatalieW

Cheetos.... are they like wotsits?

I got 3rd ante natal class tomorrow, painting. Watching DH do a half marathon and more painting!! Oh might do some marking as well...


----------



## Chris77

I think so Nat.

Painting..how exciting!


----------



## NatalieW

Yeah but i get covered in it!!! We are doing last coat of paint on top, then the border can go around the middle and then the gloss work needs to be done... furniture should be build next weekend, then I might be able to get in the study!!!! Too much baby stuff in there.


----------



## Chris77

yeah, I hate painting...I really suck at it too. :rofl:


----------



## Chris77

15 minutes left! :yipee:


----------



## MissyMojo

whoooooooo hoooooooooooooooo


----------



## Sambatiki

Morning Ladies!!! 

Buffycat - Thats for popping by my journo over the last few days xxxxxxxx Hows you??? Where are you in your cycle?? Is the arthritis feeling any better now the weather is getting nicer xxxxx

Chris - I Luuuuurrrrve Cheetos!!!


----------



## buffycat

hey Kerry! :wave:

arthritis still in a bad way....but am feeling a lot more positive at the moment.....:D

it was my birthday on saturday.....and it was the best day ever.....:D


----------



## NickyT75

Morning ladies :wave:

im a bit of a stranger round these parts lately arent I? :rofl:

Buffy - happy belated birthday hun :cake: im glad you had a nice day :hugs: what did you do? xx


----------



## Sambatiki

https://i253.photobucket.com/albums/hh54/kimmbone/Happy-Birthday.jpg

What did you get up to??? Was it the best day ever for any particular reason??? ( :bfp: )


----------



## Sambatiki

Hey Nicky!! 

Nice to see you here!!! :wave:


----------



## NickyT75

Hi Kerry :hi:

looks like its just me & you in here? xx


----------



## buffycat

*BFP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## golcarlilly

:wohoo: Congratulations Buffy!!!!! :hugs: :wohoo:


----------



## buffycat

in total shock and paranoia......phoned hospital and they are sending an appointment for me for 4 weeks time.....

trying not to worry etc.....


----------



## golcarlilly

You are bound to be paranoid hun but try and chill out and relax :hugs: I am so happy for you!!


----------



## buffycat

thanks hun.......just praying that this time is the one.....

dh cried bless him.....


----------



## golcarlilly

Aww that is sweet, you take good care hun and I will keep everything crossed for a sticky bean for you :hugs:


----------



## Poshie

Oh Buffy, *CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!*

*That is such great news  *
*
Sending you lots of my special sticky bean  *


----------



## Chris77

Afternoon ladies :hi:


----------



## Chris77

HOLY SHIT!! Congrats Buffy!! :yipee: :yipee:
Sending lots of sticky dust your way! :dust: :dust:


----------



## NickyT75

Awwwwwwwwwww! Buffy thats great news hunni :yipee:

im so glad i popped in here today or i wouldnt have known :yipee:

Im so happy for you sweetie :cloud9: xx


----------



## Poshie

Wow, many *CONGRATULATIONS* Buffy, so happy for you! :happydance: 

Sending you lots of my special sticky  :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## NickyT75

I was just thinking about you over the weekend Buffy

I wanted to know how you were but you dont have a journal so I couldnt pop in to see you :(

hopefully you'll be starting a shiny new pregnancy journal soon so I can visit you more often :friends: xx


----------



## Sambatiki

OH MY GOODNESS!!!!! 

BUFFY I AM SO HAPPY FOR YOU!!! Looks like you'll be having your head down the toilet for the best reason EVER!!! 

Sending you super sticky :dust:

Chris - Morning lovelie!


----------



## NickyT75

Morning Chris :hi: xx


----------



## Sambatiki

Details please buffy!!! 

How many weeks etc you are, what did OH say exactly.... etc etc etc xxxx


----------



## NickyT75

Hello again Poshie :) & Hi Tracy :hi: xx


----------



## golcarlilly

Hi Poshie, Nicky, Kerry and Chris :wave:


----------



## golcarlilly

i have some good news too, my boss has won the bid for the company so if all goes to plan I will have a job till my Maternity leave!! :happydance:


----------



## NickyT75

Great news Tracy :) x


----------



## baby.love

Hiya ladies how are we all?

Buffy :hugs: A HUGE congrats hun...i am so chuffed for you and am sat here with tears in my eyes..damn these hormones lol!


----------



## Reedy

How the hell did I miss the best news ever 

CONGRATULATIONS BUFFY :happydance:

So happy for you huni x x x x 

Fab news on the work front Tracy x x x x x 

Hi everyone else x x x


----------



## Chris77

Awesome news Tracy! :happydance:


----------



## Poshie

Hello darlings :wave:

What a great vibe in here today :happydance:


----------



## Sambatiki

Hi Tracy, poshie, Reedy and Leah!!! 

Im loving it in here today!! Lots of good news!!! Its REALLY cheered me up!! 

Right..... Nicky, chris and poshie!! Lets get our :bfp:'s no messing!! :rofl:


----------



## golcarlilly

:dust: :dust: :dust:

for Kerry, Nicky, Chris and Poshie


----------



## Poshie

I'm well up for some of the :bfp: action Samba, LET'S GO GIRLS!!!!!!

(an egg release would be kind of nice though eh Nicky!) ;)

Thanks for the dust Tracy, it's much appreciated believe me. Excellent news on your work situation hun :happydance:


----------



## Chris77

I'm defo up for some :bfp: action! :D 
:dust: :dust: ladies!


----------



## NickyT75

Yep I couldnt agree more Poshie - damn those naughty AWOL eggs! :trouble:

Thanks for the dust Tracy :) xx


----------



## Chris77

I think our eggs have been having performance anxiety...(mine do at least) :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Chris77

I can't concentrate AT ALL today! :nope: This is so not good! :dohh:


----------



## Sambatiki

Chris - Is lacking concentration ............... oh look at that flying pig........... :rofl:


----------



## Chris77

Exactly!! :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Chris77

I'm so nervous and scared I haven't even eaten my breakfast yet. :dohh:


----------



## Poshie

Where's this pic then Chris?? In the absence of any lines on my opks, I need to have someone else's lines to look at ;)


----------



## Chris77

That's the problem, I can't get it out of my phone! :hissy: I'm dying here! The best I can do is find a pic on the net that looks similar to the test from Sunday.

I'll post the pics in my journo (the ones I found on the net that look similar not my actual test)


----------



## NickyT75

so is that not the actual test? x


----------



## Sambatiki

Ahhhh rubbish your phones not working!!! :grr:


----------



## NickyT75

There are definate lines on both of those tests hun??? are these your tests? x


----------



## Chris77

No, not my tests...but close enough to what my test does look like. I'm trying desperately to get this camera to work. :dohh:


----------



## Chris77

FINALLY! got my camera to work. My actual test is in my journo.


----------



## Chris77

And wouldn't you know it, I'm INSANELY busy today!


----------



## Sambatiki

Have you re-tested???


----------



## Chris77

No, the ES lady doesn't get in until 1:00 (it's 11:23 am now) and then she has to run out and get it. :dohh:

Don't get too excited though hun....I'm sure it's just an evap.


----------



## Sambatiki

:sulk: :sulk: :sulk: :sulk:


----------



## buffycat

sorry....work meeting....

right....well....apart from dh and hospital - only you guys know.....!

only 3wks 5days.....so early days.....

dh was on xbox when i did the test.....didn't know how to tell him, so waited for him to finish the level!...told him to close his eyes, and then put test result in his hand....he knew instantly.....

probably going to start baby aspirin though....


----------



## golcarlilly

baby aspirin? what is that for?


----------



## Reedy

I've always wondered what that is too x


----------



## buffycat

Baby Aspirin helps prevent the blood clotting in the placenta and can help reduce risk of miscarriage. Alot of GPs tell people to take it if they have had a couple of MCs as well.

will check again with my doc before i do though as i don't want to risk this pregnancy.....


----------



## golcarlilly

Ah right I see! well do check first hun :hugs:


----------



## Chris77

I have heard that as well, Buffy. But good to double check it with your GP. :hugs:


----------



## Sambatiki

Buffy - Awww sounds lovely!!! Im VERY sure that baby asprin is fine..... Snowball has been taking it for a while now due to Multiple MC's xxxx 

Chris - 30mins til lady gets in!! Tell her not to bother taking her coat off!!


----------



## Chris77

Sambatiki said:


> Chris - 30mins til lady gets in!! Tell her not to bother taking her coat off!!

I know, I'm gonna greet her at the door with money. :rofl: :rofl: Now, to build up my urine again. :dohh:


----------



## golcarlilly

Oh god I am going home in half an hour!! I will check back in later on!!


----------



## buffycat

thanks Kerry....might go and have a chat with Snowball.......


----------



## Sambatiki

buffy - yeah she'll know more!

Chris - any news? *pops off to her journo*


----------



## Chris77

:bfn: And no mistaking this one as it's a digi. So the Equate was a false positive...apparently man women have rec'd false positives with Equate. Oh well, not over yet. AF isn't due until tomorrow. So, there's still hope!

In any case, I'm no worse off now than I was before! Now at least maybe I'll be able to eat! :rofl:


----------



## NatalieW

Evening...


----------



## Chris77

Hi Nat :hi:


----------



## Reedy

Hiya Nat x 
How are you & bump?? x 

Chris - Sorry it was a bfn x Hope the crackwhore stays away x x x 

Buffy - thanks for the info on Baby Aspirin x


----------



## NatalieW

:hi: Chris.... Are you ok?

I will read all the posts after dinner...


----------



## NatalieW

:hi: reedy... 

Bump and me are ok... I worked out today that we got approx 36 days (including today) until the week I might get induced!!!


----------



## Chris77

Reedy Nat :hugs: :hugs:

thank you ladies. I'm okay. Just really confused by my cycle atm. :dohh: 
On a bright note: at least I don't have to pee anymore! :rofl: :rofl:

Nat, 36 days! :shock: So exciting! :yipee:


----------



## Sambatiki

Hi nat and reedy! 

Nat - :yipee: how exciting! Are you well! 

Reedy - is rich on nights?

Chris - :hug: Digitals need more hormones so i wouldnt worry! Stay away fuck face! Where is lea today?

Right going to do some wii fat brb xxxxx


----------



## MissyMojo

BUFFY FAB NEWS WHOOO HOOO sending sticky bean baby dust your way

chris sorry the digital was :bfn: but no witch so fingers can stay crossed xxxx

nat whoop-whoop 36 days!!!

hopes all you ladies are doing okay, im a lil bit low as i got a bfn but on the upsiide more sex!!!


----------



## NatalieW

Buffy... congrats....


36 days is a bit shocking tbh. I'm doing ok, not great. My sugars seem stable at weekend then first day back at work and they go high!!


----------



## Sambatiki

Nat - Rubbish news on the bloods..... are those students of yours giving their fave teacher sweets? Not long now before little one is here safe and sound :hug:

Missy - :hug: sorry about the :bfn:


----------



## MissyMojo

cheers sambatiki hunni,
ive decided im ok with it now
i will instead get pregnant in april and have a january baby, whicch meand b4 born i can shop in jan sales for bits cheaply and subsequent b'days i can also shop in sales!!!


----------



## Chris77

Missy, sorry about the :bfn: hun :hugs: 
January babies for us both! :happydance:


----------



## golcarlilly

Morning ladies, 

Missy sorry about :bfn: Chris I posted in your journal :hugs:

Nat 36 days OMG!!!!!!


----------



## MissyMojo

thanks golcarlily, how are you doing today?? im on my work and so totally cant be bothered, workmen came to my door to fit loft insulation and so i asked how long it would take, cos letter said allow 3-4hours, thinking i could use em as an excuse not to go into work....

his reply - 20mins tops pet argh,


----------



## buffycat

hey missy....good planning on the jan sales idea!

20mins....wow that's not long....hopefully helps to save some pennies too....


----------



## NickyT75

Morning ladies

Hi Missy :hi: Its nice to meet you xx


----------



## golcarlilly

HI Nicky, Hi Buffy - how are you today?


----------



## Reedy

Morning girlies x 

Nat - 36 days :happydance: thats fab 

Missy - sorry about the :bfn: :hugs:

Kerry - No Richard is on days at the minute but finishes tomorrow x 

Got MW appointment today at 2pm cant wait I'm very excited :happydance: plus I get to finish work at 12.30pm bcus I booked half a day x


----------



## buffycat

hi Tracy....am ok thanks.....

no symptoms (except for @@ feeling very heavy).

am really doing my best to keep paranoia from setting in, though it is difficult as you know!.....i've got a gp appointment on thurs too, so will get to ask about the baby aspirin and other things....must start making a list!

and only a week until your next scan! wow.....bet you will see a huge difference too! :D


----------



## buffycat

Reedy! am very ecited for you! :happydance:

how long are you planning on waiting to tell work?


----------



## golcarlilly

Good luck at your appt Reedy, lucky you getting half a day hols!! 

Buffy it is terrible trying not to worry, I am still a constant knicker checker, just can't help it!! :hugs:


----------



## Reedy

buffycat said:


> Reedy! am very ecited for you! :happydance:
> 
> *how long are you planning on waiting to tell work*?

Thanks Buffy x 

I work for my best friends parents company & I'm really close to them (known them for 20 years) so i told them last week x they have been great about it x they have even told me I can come back to work part time x even if it is a little early to be thinking about that lol x


----------



## Reedy

golcarlilly said:


> Buffy it is terrible trying not to worry, I am still a constant knicker checker, just can't help it!! :hugs:

I do that too Tracy :blush: I cant help myself x


----------



## Sambatiki

Morning Ladies!! 

Missy - Glad your ok about it! And shopping in the sales is a great plan!! 

Reedy - Im so excited for you!!! Eeeeek :yipee:

Buffy - I know its hard but I think you have to keep positive ifykwim. Im sure that this baby is a keeper xxxx 

Tracy - Make sure you post pics!!!! ASAP after your scan!!! 

Nicky - Awwwwright treacle :wave:


----------



## buffycat

Reedy said:


> golcarlilly said:
> 
> 
> Buffy it is terrible trying not to worry, I am still a constant knicker checker, just can't help it!! :hugs:
> 
> I do that too Tracy :blush: I cant help myself xClick to expand...


yep! that's me as well!:blush:


----------



## golcarlilly

I will, I have another week to wait yet though - the suspense is killing me!!!!


----------



## buffycat

thinking ahead....for when we all have bumps....do we leave BAW where it is or move it into the pregnancy bit?


----------



## buffycat

Tracy...are you going to find out if it is a boy/girl?


----------



## Sambatiki

Buffy - I swear we'll have BAW babies before I even get my :bfp:!!! :rofl:


----------



## buffycat

oh Kerry...where's your pma gone?!!!


----------



## Sambatiki

Down the toilet!!! :rofl: Im having the start of cycle grumps :rofl: Although TBH much happier than yesterday!!! I think I'll be happier when this bloody appointment gets booked! 

Hows FAT MAN???


----------



## golcarlilly

I am finding out if at all possible yes!!


----------



## Reedy

will you tell us if its team pink or blue Tracy??? or are you keeping it a secret???


----------



## Sambatiki

Reedy - GOOD LUCK!!!! :dust: xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## golcarlilly

Course I will tell you all ( I am rubbish at secrets!) :hugs:


----------



## buffycat

Reedy...hope this afternoon goes well for you!

Kerry....fat git is still here....:growlmad:.....getting fatter by the day too....

we're due to be moving buildings in the next few weeks though, so, hopefully will have a chat to my manager about who sits where!!! :D


----------



## buffycat

Tracy....know what you mean bout secrets....i'm good at keeping other peoples secrets...but not of my own!


----------



## Reedy

I'm the same Buffy x 
I've already told more people than I was hoping too :rofl:


----------



## Chris77

Afternoon ladies :hi: Very busy today! :dohh:


----------



## Chris77

buffycat said:


> Tracy....know what you mean bout secrets....i'm good at keeping other peoples secrets...but not of my own!

Ditto! :dohh:


----------



## Chris77

Reedy, good luck sweetie! :hugs:


----------



## golcarlilly

Hiya Chris how are you feeling today?


----------



## Chris77

Crampy and still a bit confused. :dohh: But other than that...just peachy keen! :D

My friend who is an ob/gyn seems to think that I ovulated on Sunday. :dohh: So, only had sex on Monday so probably out. 

_Hi-
that is a lot of information. just looking at the temp chart it looks like probably you ovulated sunday. the cervical mucus change is usually pretty reliable. if you have regular periods you can figure out how long your proliferative phase is and estimate ovulaiton that way. If you are having irregular cycles you may not be ovulating at all. I would suggest keep trying and go over this with your doctor._


----------



## golcarlilly

:hugs: 

Are you busy at work? I am very BAW as usual!!


----------



## Chris77

I'm actually pretty busy today!

I just emailed my friend back if she meant ovulation this past Sunday or on March 1st...waiting for her reply.


----------



## golcarlilly

Pants!, I have nothing to do now but watch the clock till home time!!


----------



## buffycat

Tracy....you can do some of my work if you want!


----------



## golcarlilly

Buffy - Lemme think about that for a mo....... Nah!! :rofl:I am so lazy these days, when i do have some work I can't be arsed, all I wanna do is post on here LOL


----------



## buffycat

eek....just found out that i have to go to southend on tuesday! just trying to work out whether to go on train or to drive...thinking train at the moment......


----------



## buffycat

wish i could spend more time on here to be honest......neither workload nor internet connection allows that though....:hissy:

fingers crossed though, i'll buy myself a personal laptop later this year for when i'm spending more time at home!


----------



## golcarlilly

I am on here constantly at the mo!! I don't go on much in the evenings cos I go to bed at nine most nights!!!


----------



## Chris77

Well now that was interesting! The entire hospital lost power for about 20 minutes! The generators weren't even kicking on! :shock:


----------



## golcarlilly

OMG I hope no one died!!!!!!!!


----------



## MaryJ

Chris77 said:


> Well now that was interesting! The entire hospital lost power for about 20 minutes! The generators weren't even kicking on! :shock:

Yikes!


----------



## Sambatiki

Hi Mary J :wave:

Buffy - I would train it!!! great news that you might not have to sit next to SHREK! 

Chris - :shock:

Tracy - Im sending you work in the post!!! I dont care if you dont want to do it!! :hissy: :rofl:


----------



## golcarlilly

NO KERRY!!!! I DON'T WANT IT!!! :rofl:


----------



## Chris77

Nah, I work in a psychiatric hospital so noone is on machines or anything.


----------



## Chris77

Hi Mary J :hi:


----------



## Sambatiki

TOUGH!!!!! As my mother would say "I dont like ... insert here what do dont like doing........... either but, I have to do it!!!!"


----------



## Chris77

Samba, go check out my journal. My friend, the doctor, has confused me. :dohh: I always heard you are most fertile the last day you notice ewcm and the day you dry up is most likely the day you ovulated (meaning I haven't O'd yet) but she said just going by the temp chart, I ovulated on SUNDAY, and didn't have sex until MONDAY NIGHT! :dohh: 

<~~~~~~so very very confused :dohh:


----------



## NickyT75

Chris - which sunday is she saying you Ov'd????????
the 1st March~??? coz there is no way she's right if she's saying that :shock: xx


----------



## Chris77

NickyT75 said:


> Chris - which sunday is she saying you Ov'd????????
> the 1st March~??? coz there is no way she's right if she's saying that :shock: xx

No, I think she's referring to March 15th.


----------



## buffycat

thinking train....london is only 1hr 20mins, and then southend another hour from there....get to read a book too....

*Tracy.....do some work!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## buffycat

oooh, forgot to say.....

dh got krispy kreme doughnuts on the way home from london last night......yummy 

:happydance::happydance::happydance:

i'm dreaming of the one that i have waiting at home for me!


----------



## Chris77

YUMMY! :munch: :happydance:


----------



## MaryJ

buffycat said:


> oooh, forgot to say.....
> 
> dh got krispy kreme doughnuts on the way home from london last night......yummy
> 
> :happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> i'm dreaming of the one that i have waiting at home for me!

I want Krispy Kreme :hissy: Dunkin Donuts would work too.


:hi: Hi Everybody!


----------



## golcarlilly

buffycat said:


> thinking train....london is only 1hr 20mins, and then southend another hour from there....get to read a book too....
> 
> *Tracy.....do some work!!!!!!!!!!*

:rofl: NO!!!!


----------



## NickyT75

Chris77 said:


> NickyT75 said:
> 
> 
> Chris - which sunday is she saying you Ov'd????????
> the 1st March~??? coz there is no way she's right if she's saying that :shock: xx
> 
> No, I think she's referring to March 15th.Click to expand...

:shock: well she's dead wrong again then!!! :shock:

id stake my life on it! :dohh: xx


----------



## Sambatiki

Chris - I DEFO agree with nicky on that one!!!! WTF??? Strange

Buffy - Ohhhh nice book on the train... what are you reading atm?? yummy doughnuts....

Tracy - Im telling on you!!!


----------



## golcarlilly

OOh you meany Kerry!! :pop:


----------



## Chris77

Kerry, Nicky, I thought the same thing too!! :dohh: I'm thinking either I did in fact O on March 3rd, OR I just ovulated today. Because she couldn't possibly have meant the 8th either!

I mean I'm not the brightest bulb in the pack, but it really does seem to me that O occurred either on March 3rd OR is happening today.


----------



## NickyT75

Chris77 said:


> Kerry, Nicky, I thought the same thing too!! :dohh: I'm thinking either I did in fact O on March 3rd, OR I just ovulated today. Because she couldn't possibly have meant the 8th either!
> 
> I mean I'm not the brightest bulb in the pack, but it really does seem to me that O occurred either on March 3rd OR is happening today.

My guess is either fri 13th or today/tomorrow xx


----------



## NickyT75

I would've said Monday the 9th but your CM was creamy then so im going with Fri 13th at the earliest babe xx


----------



## Chris77

More of what I was thinking....I'm thinking yesterday, today or tomorrow, only because of the bad O pain and the EWCM that I still have. 

Thanks Nicky :hugs:


----------



## Sambatiki

tracy - I dont care!! :flasher:


----------



## Sambatiki

Chris - I know its frustrating but still try and :sex: as much as possible.... that way you know youre still in with a chance.... BIG :hug:


----------



## Chris77

Sambatiki said:


> Chris - I know its frustrating but still try and :sex: as much as possible.... that way you know youre still in with a chance.... BIG :hug:

So long as I haven't already ovulated. :rofl: Last night was the first time we DTD in a week! :dohh: :rofl: :rofl:

Okay, I'm just going to "try" and relax!! :dohh:


----------



## buffycat

go for it hun.......no sleeping allowed....


----------



## Sambatiki

Im with Buffy, chris!!! Good practice for when you do have a baby!!! xxxx


----------



## NickyT75

woop woop! I had some EWCM earlier :happydance: so just did an OPK and got a + :yipee:

so i'll prob get my PEAK tomorrow too :yipee: im so chuffed :yipee: xx


----------



## Poshie

Yay on the positive OPK hun :happydance:

Let's go for simultaneous egg release, what do ya say? We're both going to be busy in the sack tonight! ;)


----------



## buffycat

Nicky.....yay!!!....:wohoo:


----------



## NickyT75

Thanks Buffy :friends:

im soooooooo relieved & happy now :happydance: coz i can book my CD21 bloods with the knowledge that I did actually Ov :mrgreen:
(even tho it will be CD27 when I go for them) xx


----------



## Chris77

:yipee: That's fab Nicky! :yipee: Good Luck!! :hugs:

Maybe, for once, we'll both be the same DPO and we can symptom spot together! So exciting! :happydance:


----------



## Chris77

Poshie, Nicky and myself will be quite busy in the sac tonight! :yipee:

Oops....that totally didn't sound good. :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## NatalieW

Evening all :)


----------



## Chris77

Hi Nat :hi:


----------



## LeaArr

Hello All,

<<<is having strange visions of Chris, Nicky, and Poshie having fun in bed together. Strange.

:dust:


----------



## Chris77

:rofl: :rofl: 

Hi Lea :hi:


----------



## NatalieW

Lol that is some images!!! especially the distance!!! lol

How is everyone today?


----------



## Chris77

Wishing it were Friday but other than that.....I guess I'm okay. A bit less confused than I was yesterday. :rofl: 

How are you doing Nat?


----------



## NatalieW

I wish it was Friday too...

I'm ok, not brill :)

Got clinic again on Monday


----------



## Chris77

Good luck for Monday! :hugs:


----------



## NickyT75

LeaArr said:


> Hello All,
> 
> <<<is having strange visions of Chris, Nicky, and Poshie having fun in bed together. Strange.
> 
> :dust:

:rofl: :muaha: im sure our DH's wouldnt mind if that were the case :muaha: it would mean that they got 3 of us for the price of one! :rofl: xx


----------



## LeaArr

NickyT75 said:


> LeaArr said:
> 
> 
> Hello All,
> 
> <<<is having strange visions of Chris, Nicky, and Poshie having fun in bed together. Strange.
> 
> :dust:
> 
> :rofl: :muaha: im sure our DH's wouldnt mind if that were the case :muaha: it would mean that they got 3 of us for the price of one! :rofl: xxClick to expand...

that's naughty :rofl:


----------



## Chris77

LeaArr said:


> NickyT75 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LeaArr said:
> 
> 
> Hello All,
> 
> <<<is having strange visions of Chris, Nicky, and Poshie having fun in bed together. Strange.
> 
> :dust:
> 
> :rofl: :muaha: im sure our DH's wouldnt mind if that were the case :muaha: it would mean that they got 3 of us for the price of one! :rofl: xxClick to expand...
> 
> that's naughty :rofl:Click to expand...

:rofl::rofl:


----------



## NatalieW

:rofl: Nicky!!!


----------



## Chris77

:yipee: I'm getting out all my frustrations on Mob Wars! :gun: :gun:

It's the very simple things in life that bring me joy. :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Chris77

I'm researching haunted bed & breakfasts and hotels so we can go for our 
2nd anniversary! :D We (alot more me) LOVE haunted crap...so I'm researching places. It all depends on how much driving DH wants to do. I'd love to go to the Lizzie Borden House which has been proven to be haunted...but not sure if DH would go for the drive or not.


----------



## LeaArr

sounds interesting. I would never want to actually stay in one though. I am too sensitive and I wouldn't get any sleep.


----------



## Sambatiki

Morning ladies!! 

Nat - Good luck for monday xxxxx


----------



## Chris77

Afternoon ladies :hi:


----------



## golcarlilly

Hi Chris :wave:


----------



## Chris77

How goes it?


----------



## Reedy

Afternoon lovelies x 

Hope everyone is well x 

Nat - good luck for monday x


----------



## Sambatiki

Good news ladies!! 

I got my docs appointment on Thursday next week!! EEEEEEK!!


----------



## golcarlilly

Great stuff Kerry, is Dan going with you?


----------



## Chris77

Nicely done Kerry...my doc appt is next week too! Good luck!!


----------



## golcarlilly

Yaay my DD just rang to say she got an A* in the first part of her GCSE Science exam!!


----------



## Chris77

That's great Tracy. Smart young woman she is! :D


----------



## Reedy

Fab news Kerry berry x What time is the appointment???

Well done to DD Tracy x thats a clever girl you have there x x x


----------



## buffycat

well done on her GCSE!!

i'm sat on a conference call....rapidly losing the will to live!

thinking about getting chocolate from the machine at the moment....choice of boost, twix or bounty.....:D


----------



## Chris77

I got crunchy cheetos...and it's not even noon! :dohh:


----------



## LeaArr

buffycat said:


> well done on here GCSE!!
> 
> i'm sat on a conference call....rapidly losing the will to live!
> 
> thinking about getting chocolate from the machine at the moment....choice of boost, twix or bounty.....:D

I am drinking my chocolaty snack as we speak

https://pics.livejournal.com/leaarr/pic/0000fpt7


----------



## Reedy

Buffy - no ms yet then??? lucky thing :rofl: x
Oh & I would go for the twix x

Lea - is the shake yummy?? x


----------



## Chris77

I like the vanilla boosts...Ensure is pretty good too.


----------



## LeaArr

Reedy said:


> Lea - is the shake yummy?? x

It's not bad. I wouldn't say it's my most favorite thing, but it's loaded with protein and vitamis and doesn't taste like a foot. If I drink it fast it almost tastes like a McD's shake. Almost!


----------



## Chris77

When I was powerlifting, I would drink tons and tons of Whey Protein shakes. I liked them at the time, or so I thought. :rofl:


----------



## buffycat

no ms...only heavy @@s.....maybe that is why i'm freaking out.....but then, today is only 4 weeks....there's time yet....

went for the bounty in the end...mmmm

have docs appointments in the morning....will let you know how it goes...


----------



## LeaArr

yeah, those are pretty yuck.


----------



## LeaArr

good luck with the appointment Buffy.


----------



## Chris77

good luck tomorrow Buffy! :hugs: 
Lots of sticky :dust: :dust: for you! :hugs:


----------



## golcarlilly

I didn't start with M/S till 6 weeks Buffy.

Lea I love your new avatar - soooo cute!


----------



## buffycat

6 weeks...ah....that means i can rest a little more!

both times before it was about 7 weeks.....:wacko:


----------



## buffycat

ooh....just spotted some new (to me anyway) smilies....!

:awww:

and i love this one!

:ignore:


----------



## LeaArr

golcarlilly said:


> I didn't start with M/S till 6 weeks Buffy.
> 
> Lea I love your new avatar - soooo cute!

Thanks. Someone sent it to me via an email fwd this morning. I started crying. It was pretty bittersweet for me really.


----------



## Chris77

LeaArr said:


> golcarlilly said:
> 
> 
> I didn't start with M/S till 6 weeks Buffy.
> 
> Lea I love your new avatar - soooo cute!
> 
> Thanks. Someone sent it to me via an email fwd this morning. I started crying. It was pretty bittersweet for me really.Click to expand...

I got that same e-mail this morning! :shock:


----------



## LeaArr

Chris77 said:


> LeaArr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> golcarlilly said:
> 
> 
> I didn't start with M/S till 6 weeks Buffy.
> 
> Lea I love your new avatar - soooo cute!
> 
> Thanks. Someone sent it to me via an email fwd this morning. I started crying. It was pretty bittersweet for me really.Click to expand...
> 
> I got that same e-mail this morning! :shock:Click to expand...



*walks away slowly as creeped out a bit*

.
.
.
.
.
:rofl:


----------



## Chris77

:rofl:


----------



## Chris77

I have a meeting in 2 minutes. I HATE meetings! :hissy: And I have to take notes in this one, so I can't even sleep!


----------



## LeaArr

I love meetings. I am a freak, I know.


----------



## buffycat

you're not a freak Lea.....we all love you!

hometime for me......see you tomorrow!

:hugs:


----------



## LeaArr

have a good evening.


----------



## NatalieW

Evening all... had a shit day at work and spent most of the day crying!


----------



## Chris77

LeaArr said:


> I love meetings. I am a freak, I know.

Yeah, but we love you anyway. :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Chris77

Hi Nat :hi: Sorry you had a shit day. What's wrong hun? :hugs:


----------



## NatalieW

Just can arse of a boss and they aren't supportive... taking a few days off


----------



## Chris77

Good for you! Sorry they aren't being supportive! :growlmad: Stupid baboon ass lickers! :ninja:


----------



## Chris77

got that phrase from Kerry. :rofl: LOVE IT!!


----------



## LeaArr

Sorry you had a crap day Nat!! Good for you for taking a couple of days. 

Chris - I have been seeing that phrase from you a lot lately :rofl: it's an instant classic.


----------



## Chris77

What? Where? :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## LeaArr

*looking around frantically*


----------



## Chris77

No idea what you're talking about. :rofl:


----------



## Chris77

(. \
\ | 
\ |___(\--/)
__/ ( . . )
"'._. '-.o.'
'-. \ "|\
'.,,/'.,,,


----------



## Chris77

That ^ didn't come out right. :rofl:


----------



## LeaArr

:rofl: I can see where you were going with it though.


----------



## Chris77

Unfortunately, it wasn't even mine - I copied it. :blush: I can't do stuff like that......I can't even copy correctly! :dohh: :rofl:


----------



## Chris77

Home time! :yipee: See ya later Lea! :hugs: Hopefully tonight if my damn wireless router doesn't act up again! :growlmad:


----------



## LeaArr

have good mosh pitting Chris.


----------



## Chris77

Back :hi:


----------



## buffycat

right...well facebook is mega crap.....can barely read the font it is that small, and it isn't my browser, because bnb is perfectly peachy! :D

Chris....you;ll have to send me your addresss....will post some Angel Delight and any other goodies you fancy! :dance:


----------



## Chris77

Buffy, I agree about Facebook..totally hate the new format! If it weren't for the fact that I'm addicted to Mob Wars...I'd barely be on it!

Sending me stuff in the post: that is SO SO sweet of you!! Thank you so much!! I'll PM you my address. Don't know at the moment what else I'd like.....hmmm....will have to do some thinking on that! :winkwink: Just let me know what I owe you for everything. Also, send me your addy as well....I have a gift for ya!


----------



## Chris77

Also let me know if there's anything you'd like me to send you.


----------



## Sambatiki

Evening ladies!!! 

Im with laptop :yipee: 

Chris - I have 2 packets of angel delight in my cupboard that you are MORE than welcome too! xxxx

Buffy - your up late!!! Are you going to get yourself a ticker?? 

Lea - Glad to have you back xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Chris77

Kerry :wohoo: for the laptop back!!


----------



## Chris77

Kerry, what time is it there now? Did you set the clocks forward yet?


----------



## Sambatiki

Chris - Nope not yet. Its only 10.30pm atm Clocks dont go forward here until the 29th........... :grr: 1 hour less sleep :cry:


----------



## Chris77

That's the only thing I hate about spring....


----------



## Sambatiki

Spring is time for new beginings.......... Thats my fave


----------



## Chris77

Kerry, you're close to being Elite! :yipee:


----------



## Sambatiki

:rofl: Only 59 posts after this one!! :rofl:

Looks like a spamming session is coming up!!! :rofl:


----------



## Sambatiki

58

This forum requires that you wait 30 seconds between posts. Please try again in 16 seconds.

FFS :grr: Im trying to SPAM here!!


----------



## Chris77

I was just thinking that some major spamming is in order! :rofl:


----------



## Sambatiki

57


----------



## Chris77

:rofl: Kerry, did you know that there is actually 3 more titles AFTER Elite!! :shock: Noone has them yet though!


----------



## Sambatiki

56

This forum requires that you wait 30 seconds between posts. Please try again in 15 seconds.

This forum requires that you wait 30 seconds between posts. Please try again in 1 seconds.


----------



## Sambatiki

Wonder if I get my :bfp: before any of the other titles!!


----------



## buffycat

crap...i'm not even a bloody addict yet!


----------



## Chris77

I'm watching American Idol, while bowling and chatting on BnB! Now, who said I can't multi task?! :rofl:


----------



## buffycat

no ticker just yet....my paranioa will set in else!


----------



## Chris77

Get spamming Buffy!! :D


----------



## buffycat

and am up far too late.......need to be up at 6 (7 hours from now)! eek!!!!


----------



## buffycat

This forum requires that you wait 30 seconds between posts. Please try again in 13 seconds.


----------



## Chris77

Understandable about the ticker Buffy. :hugs:


----------



## buffycat

This forum requires that you wait 30 seconds between posts. Please try again in 4seconds.


----------



## buffycat

spamalot......did you know there is a musical in London called that?!


----------



## Chris77

ah, sleep is overrated. You can sleep when you're dead. :rofl:


----------



## buffycat

am planning on going to see Wicked this year though.....


----------



## Chris77

No, I didn't know that!


----------



## buffycat

wow...my cat can purr for england......sounds like a motorbike is sat behind my chair!


----------



## Chris77

Season 3 of The Tudors starts April 5th! :yipee: :yipee:


----------



## buffycat

https://www.montypythonsspamalot.com/


----------



## Chris77

Annie can relate to that.....she can whine for America! :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Chris77

buffycat said:


> https://www.montypythonsspamalot.com/

Wow, looks good!


----------



## buffycat

Chris77 said:


> Season 3 of The Tudors starts April 5th! :yipee: :yipee:


ooh what channel...i think Joss Stone is going to be in it......??


----------



## Chris77

Showtime. I don't know who Joss Stone is. :blush:


----------



## buffycat

ffs...laptop keeps seizing up!

really need to get my own!


----------



## Chris77

I had problems with my laptop last night too.


----------



## Chris77

I never tried the quick reply before....so just trying it now. :rofl:

This forum requires that you wait 30 seconds between posts. Please try again in 7 seconds


----------



## buffycat

Joss Stone...British singer tried to go it in the US....alientated all of her British fans.....tried to be American (failed miserably) so now attempting to resintate herself as English person in the tudors......


----------



## Chris77

Oooohhhh......I like it! :D


----------



## Chris77

buffycat said:


> Joss Stone...British singer tried to go it in the US....alientated all of her British fans.....tried to be American (failed miserably) so now attempting to resintate herself as English person in the tudors......

Oooooooohhh


----------



## buffycat

i always use quick reply....and the shortcut keys....(ctrl + s)

oh and i type the smilies in too! :happydance:


----------



## Chris77

I type in the smilies too...the ones that I can remember that is. :dohh:


----------



## buffycat

right..i seriously have to go and get sleep now...have to be at the doctors for 8am...eek! 

will chat tomorrow though.....am determined to get to at least the addict status at some point in my life!!!!


----------



## Chris77

Sleep well Buffy...good luck at the doctor's tomorrow! :hugs:


----------



## buffycat

blinkin 'eck...just discovered that you've got over 14k posts...girl...do you do any work?!

love you lots!

ttfn
:hugs:


----------



## Chris77

Yup....when there's work to do that is. :rofl:


----------



## Chris77

I may be here a little less tomorrow though...more work tomorrow and 2 meetings.


----------



## Sambatiki

:rofl: " spamalot!!!! 

Buffy - :hug: Re:- The ticker I understand that!!! 

Chris - Tudors I REALLY enjoyed the few that I saw!!


----------



## Sambatiki

Buffy - Night chicken xxxxxxx


----------



## Chris77

What season did you catch Kerry?


----------



## Sambatiki

FUCK me backwards............... SERIOUSLY there is a cockrel outside crowing!! Arent they suppose to do that at day break??? 

Pointless thread I know but.......... all goes in aid of elite-ism


----------



## Chris77

:rofl:


----------



## Sambatiki

I think it was season 2......... saw the last few where anne boelyn has her head chopped off and I :cry: ALOT


----------



## Sambatiki

Shit its 11.30!!! Have to go now xxxx 

Temps to take in the morning.. work etc God I have an interesting life!!! :rofl:


----------



## Chris77

Natalie Dormer was FANTASTATIC in that series! You really have to watch it from the beginning. Such a strong personality and excellent actress!!


----------



## Chris77

:rofl: Kerry!


----------



## Chris77

Sleep well Kerry! :wave:


----------



## NatalieW

Morning ladies


----------



## buffycat

morning Nat.....why so sad?


----------



## baby.love

Morning ladies :)

How is everyone? I am feeling shattered today :sleep: All i wanna do is curl up and sleep but i cant :(


----------



## buffycat

morning Leah.....know what you mean about sleep....i was on bnb last night until 1130 so didn't get much sleep last night! :rofl:

nice and sunny here today...the daffodils are out and there are some rabbits running around on the lawn outside of my office window! :bunny:


----------



## baby.love

Its dull here :( Oh well good weather for chores i guess!

Just posted my 10 week bump pic in 1st Tri, i am so proud of how big i am :rofl: Gonna go update my journal now :wave: see you all in a bit xxx


----------



## Reedy

Morning my lovelies x

Nat - hope your ok sweety x

Buffy - my ms hit at around 5 weeks & hasnt left x

Leah - Totally know what you mean x I really shouldnt be at work today I feel so ill :cry: feel like I'm going to be sick any minute, feel like I havent been to bed at all & I have no energy whatsoever x Had to lie back down this morning bcus I thought i was going to faint x 
Its the worst I've felt in 4 weeks x The ms is constant 24/7 too x I'm trying my hardest not to moan I really am bcus I only want it to go away when i know bean is safe & well x 

Hope everyone else is ok today x x x x x


----------



## baby.love

Oh Reedy hun sounds like you are having a rough time of it :hugs: hope all the MS calms down soon for you xxx

Buffy thanks for the kind remark you made in my journal about twins :shock: I am sure its not but hey you never know i guess! :rofl: i reckon i'd faint at the scan if they said it was twins.. And then cry alot with shock! But i would love it really!


----------



## buffycat

oh Reedy......have you tried ginger? it is really good for sickness...eg crystallised ginger/ginger tea....

hopefully it will wear off soon though.....


----------



## NatalieW

Morning, Buffy, Leah and Reedy.

I want to curl up and sleep today as well!!!

Buffy, you should be in bed early!!! I've got lovely sunshine, two loads of washing out there. I got dafodills and snowdrops in my garden. Bluebells are coming out too

Leah - I'm going to find that bump piccie.

Reedy - I tried ginger but now can't stand ginger biscuits. I also swear by travel bands. I am back wearing them now in the car!!!


----------



## baby.love

Right journal is updated now its time for some cereal, i cant decide between Shreddies & Cheerios today lol!


----------



## NatalieW

I vote shreddies...


----------



## baby.love

lol Nat the Cheerios won today YUMMY!


----------



## NatalieW

I'm already thinking about lunch!! LOL. I'm hiting a growth spurt and struggling with eating good food.

I should be glossing the nursery...


----------



## MissyMojo

bless you nat xxxx im thinking about toast for a mid morning snack,

i have to admit i cant keep up with this thread, it moves soo fast


----------



## NatalieW

I can't keep up either.. only during the day, when home!!


----------



## Reedy

Thanks for all the replies girls x I'm going to try the ginger biscuits I think & also get some rich tea biscuits & crackers to munch on x


----------



## MissyMojo

lol, im off today hence my joining in lol xxx


----------



## NatalieW

OOOh try Ritz crackers as well!! I lived on eating those...


----------



## NatalieW

Oh and for all our old skool BAW... PorkPie had a baby girl yesterday...


----------



## MissyMojo

aww fab a baw baby!!!!! send her loves and congrats


----------



## buffycat

porkpie...oh bless....i am really pleased for her!


----------



## Sambatiki

Hi ladies 

Reedy and Nat - Think you should both have a dvd, duvet day together!!! With your travel bands on your wrists and lots of different flavoured crackers!!! 

Missy - :yipee: for day off

Buffy - :shock: Where on earth has 9 months gone??? CONGRATS to PP!!! :yipee:


----------



## MissyMojo

im off now for the weekend :D whooo hooo


----------



## Reedy

Congrats to Porkpie x Good job she had a girl did you see the gorgeous pink nursery they have??? 

Lucky you missy being finished for the weekend x 

I'll try the ritz crackers too Nat thank you x 

Kerry - i so need a duvet dvd day x


----------



## golcarlilly

Morning girls, 

Hope we are all well today?

Reedy try eating ice lollies or drinking really cold water for the sickness it helped me :hugs:

Congrats to porkpie!! I will have to go and post on her message board!!

What is everyone up to today? I am working as usual - only 14 weeks to go now though!!! :happydance:


----------



## MissyMojo

i had to take holidays til payday as soo skint i cant afford the £6 a day bus trek


----------



## Chris77

Afternoon ladies :hi:


----------



## MissyMojo

Hiya Chris xxx how are you feeling today


----------



## Sambatiki

Missy - Rubbish!!!! Atleast you can enjoy the nice weather! 

Tracy - 14 Weeks left at work!! LUCKY YOU!! 

Chris - :wave:


----------



## MissyMojo

kerry its cold and grey here!!!! :( cant wait for payday next wed, i can guarentee i'll go bk to work and the sunshine will be here agian


----------



## Chris77

I'm okay Missy. It's cold and rainy here. Sucks ass. 

I do believe I'm 2dpo and symptom spotting already. :rofl: :rofl:

God, I have soooooooo much work to do today! :dohh:


----------



## NatalieW

I'm back after glossing half the nursery!!!

Everyone is chatty today!


----------



## Chris77

Hiya Nat :hi:


----------



## Poshie

Hey ladies :wave:

How's it going?

It's a beautiful sunny day down here - where abouts are you located Missy?

There are at least 3 of us in the 2ww I'm pleased to say (that is hoping my ov is confirmed by ff on sat) Fx.

I've been at yet another meeting this morning, but now back in the office for the rest of the day. I have quite alot to do but I'll be on and off here.

PS. Good luck on Monday Nat :)


----------



## golcarlilly

Missy - £6 a day :shock: can you not get a pass or something?


----------



## NatalieW

:hi: Chris.

Thanks Poshie... already been on the phone to them today had to increase insulin...


----------



## Poshie

So Nat, please excuse my ignorance here but will you always be diabetic now or will it pass after baby is born?


----------



## NatalieW

Don't be daft Poshie, you can ask what ever you like :)

On majority of cases the diabetes goes as soon as placenta is out. I will have another glucose test three months after the birth, to see if it has stayed. In 10 years time I have a 50/50 chance of getting type 2 diabetes. It will affect my next pregnancy, and all my sisters will need to tested when they are all pregnant as well.


----------



## MissyMojo

im in north yorks, £6 is the pass for the day, i travel between 2 counties n.yorks and co. durham so cant get a monthly pass , catterick today is cold n grey


----------



## Reedy

Thats crap missy 

Nat - well done for glossing the nursery x I detest glossing but my mum loves it (weirdo) so I let her do it :rofl:

Hi Chris & poshie


----------



## Poshie

Thanks for that explanation Nat, that is interesting. Did they say (or do you happen to know) what percentage of people contract diabetes during pregnancy? 

I was involved in a project in North Yorkshire a while back Missy......Dishforth, that was it!

PS. Hello Reedus :wave:


----------



## MissyMojo

ah right poshie dishforth is bout 20mins south of me


----------



## golcarlilly

God that is a lot of money for one day's travel!!! 

Nat I was wondering if we were allowed to gloss paint while pg but you have answered my question!


----------



## Chris77

Hi :hi: Reedy!


----------



## Poshie

Off to lunch now my dears, but I'll check in from home in about 20 mins! :D


----------



## MissyMojo

i can get a week pass for 23 quid, but i only had 18 quid in the purse this week til wed 25th
blloomin work


----------



## baby.love

Afternoon girls , whats everyone having/had for lunch?

I am feeling crappy so had some buttery toast and a glass of milk :( How boring lol

Nat i was unsure about gloss when pregnant too, but thats good that we can as my whole house is being revamped before bubs gets here :)


----------



## NatalieW

I hate glossing but I need the nursery finished! I can't get into my study with all the baby gear in there!!! Reedy do you rent your mum out?!

Tracey, I look for anything low fumes and have window open and frequent breaks...

Poshie - the people who contract the pregnancy diabetes more are of ethnic race, have a high bmi before pregnancy, those who put on alot of weight during pregnancy, and have family with diabetes. Now I am none of those, except my BMI was 26, which actually isn't high... so I am a weirdo case I think.


----------



## NatalieW

Leah, I just had my lunch. Chicken salad sandwich and a pot of custard!!! Cold... yum yum!

Just look for low fumes says on the tin, otherwise I wouldn't be doing it


----------



## MissyMojo

fish finger sarnie for me!!


----------



## golcarlilly

MissyMojo said:


> fish finger sarnie for me!!

I LOVE fish finger sarnies!!! 

Nat I think I am going to tell a little white lie to DH and get him to do the glossing cos I hate it!! :muaha:


----------



## MissyMojo

lol golcarlily, getting him to do it is def the better option!!!

been ages since i had one and i could smeel the fish and chip shop up the street so had to be fish for dinner


----------



## Chris77

It's only 9:30 am - no lunch yet. :rofl: But I'm hungry already :dohh:


----------



## Serene123

Does being a mum count as "work?" :rofl:


----------



## golcarlilly

It most certainly does!!


----------



## Serene123

:rofl: Can I come spam with you lot then? :blush:


----------



## MissyMojo

yes toria it does!!


----------



## golcarlilly

As long as you bring your cute lil chubby cheeks DD with you LOL she is adorable!


----------



## Serene123

:happydance: :rofl:

What goes on in here then :blush: I think I posted in her once to ask what BAW means!


----------



## Serene123

golcarlilly said:


> As long as you bring your cute lil chubby cheeks DD with you LOL she is adorable!

I'll bring her but she might get drool all over your clean thread!! :rofl:


----------



## Chris77

Sure does, Toria! :D 

You spamming our thread now to get your posts up? :rofl: 
J/k hun :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Serene123

No I was going to come in a little while ago but didn't know if I was allowed :blush:


----------



## golcarlilly

We like baby drool :rofl: 

It is Bored At Work hun! we all usually are! some of the ladies who post on here are SAHM's too though!


----------



## Chris77

Of course you're allowed!!!!!! :hugs:


----------



## MissyMojo

yes !!!!!!


----------



## golcarlilly

We have got busier again lately, there is normally someone here to have a gossip with!


----------



## Serene123

:rofl: Well if you life baby drool, there's a puddle or two over there < :dohh:


----------



## golcarlilly

Chris have you seen my post count? when do I get a different status do you know?


----------



## Chris77

:rofl:


----------



## Chris77

golcarlilly said:


> chris have you seen my post count? When do i get a different status do you know?

10,000!


----------



## golcarlilly

:rofl: toria!

You know you are the first person I have spoken to who has a higher post count than Chris :rofl: chris hun you better get spamming too!


----------



## Chris77

I'm trying, I'm trying!!!! :rofl:


----------



## Chris77

I have to pee really badly and I just peed not even 30 minutes ago! :dohh:


----------



## Serene123

:rofl: Don't you dare over-take me, I have 2 months on you :rofl: :(


----------



## Chris77

there Spam!

This forum requires that you wait 30 seconds between posts. Please try again in 14 seconds.

Hey!! I'm trying to spam over here!! :dohh:


----------



## Serene123

:rofl: I've seen that about 40 times today :(


----------



## Chris77

toriaaaaTRASH said:


> :rofl: Don't you dare over-take me, I have 2 months on you :rofl: :(

:rofl::rofl:

This forum requires that you wait 30 seconds between posts. Please try again in 11 seconds.
This forum requires that you wait 30 seconds between posts. Please try again in 1 seconds


----------



## Serene123

Chris77 said:


> toriaaaaTRASH said:
> 
> 
> :rofl: Don't you dare over-take me, I have 2 months on you :rofl: :(
> 
> :rofl::rofl:
> 
> This forum requires that you wait 30 seconds between posts. Please try again in 11 seconds.
> This forum requires that you wait 30 seconds between posts. Please try again in 1 secondsClick to expand...

:rofl: Spamming is againt forum rules Chris!!


----------



## golcarlilly

:rofl: I hate that!!


----------



## Chris77

toriaaaaTRASH said:


> :rofl: I've seen that about 40 times today :(

:rofl:

This forum requires that you wait 30 seconds between posts. Please try again in 3 seconds.


----------



## golcarlilly

I am surprised we aint all got kicked off by now the amount of rubbish we talk about :rofl:


----------



## Chris77

toriaaaaTRASH said:


> Chris77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toriaaaaTRASH said:
> 
> 
> :rofl: Don't you dare over-take me, I have 2 months on you :rofl: :(
> 
> :rofl::rofl:
> 
> This forum requires that you wait 30 seconds between posts. Please try again in 11 seconds.
> This forum requires that you wait 30 seconds between posts. Please try again in 1 secondsClick to expand...
> 
> :rofl: Spamming is againt forum rules Chris!!Click to expand...

Who's spamming? :shrug: I gots lots on my mind to say!! :D :rofl:


----------



## Serene123

:rofl: That's my story too!


----------



## golcarlilly

Chris guess what I saw in a shop in a shopping mall over here? https://tbn3.google.com/images?q=tbn:qDG_rFiOQc4P3M:https://i226.photobucket.com/albums/dd156/dtruj1/tootsierollmain.jpg

I was going to buy some but the queue to pay was huge!!


----------



## Chris77

Yeah but we do isn't really spamming though - we're still kinda talking to one another. :rofl:


----------



## Serene123

9 posts untill 15,000 though... :rofl:

This forum requires that you wait 30 seconds between posts. Please try again in 13 seconds.
This forum requires that you wait 30 seconds between posts. Please try again in 5 seconds.


----------



## Chris77

Ooooohhhhh tootsie rolls!! :dohh:


----------



## Chris77

Now


----------



## Chris77

this
This forum requires that you wait 30 seconds between posts. Please try again in 12 seconds


----------



## Chris77

is spamming. :rofl: :rofl: :rofl::rofl:

This forum requires that you wait 30 seconds between posts. Please try again in 12 seconds


----------



## Serene123

:rofl: I'm going to report you :smug:

This forum requires that you wait 30 seconds between posts. Please try again in 2 seconds.
*And that wasn't even on this thread *


----------



## Chris77

:rofl::rofl: Only 4 more now Toria!!!!


----------



## NatalieW

God I go away for 20mins and looks whats happened!!!


----------



## Serene123

2 :rofl:


----------



## Chris77

Yes Nat.....we all need to be supervised. :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## golcarlilly

Where do you find the time for so many posts? :shock:


----------



## Chris77

Is Toria's status gonna change?

In..


2......

1......

:shrug:


----------



## golcarlilly

They are having post-wars Nat :rofl: I am nearly at 4000 :shock:


----------



## LeaArr

Come on Toria, you can do it.

https://i421.photobucket.com/albums/pp296/LeaArr_album/Spam.jpg


----------



## Chris77

golcarlilly said:


> Where do you find the time for so many posts? :shock:

<~~~has no life whatsoever!! :nope: :rofl:


----------



## NatalieW

I'll just have to make u lot have a detention!


----------



## golcarlilly

come on Toria!!


----------



## golcarlilly

OOH I made it :rofl: still only an addict though :(


----------



## Chris77

Post-wars?!?!?! I have NOOOOOO idea what you're talking about! :nope: I'm innocent! :angelnot:

:muaha:


----------



## golcarlilly

Innocent MY ARSE :rofl:


----------



## Chris77

That's it..Toria made it to 15,000 posts! No status change though. :hissy:


----------



## Serene123

](*,)


----------



## Chris77

Let's go Toria.....you've got lots more spamming to do!! :rofl:


----------



## NatalieW

:rofl: haha


----------



## golcarlilly

Oh dear, maybe it changes at 20000 - that is a lot of posts!!!!!!


----------



## Chris77

golcarlilly said:


> Innocent MY ARSE :rofl:

:rofl: :smug:


----------



## Serene123

Give me a year then :cry:


----------



## Chris77

golcarlilly said:


> Oh dear, maybe it changes at 20000 - that is a lot of posts!!!!!!

Oh God I hope not!! If I say to DH, "_Hold on honey...we'll have sex just after another few posts" _one more time..... :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Serene123

:rofl:


----------



## golcarlilly

:rofl:


----------



## Serene123

It has to be like 25,000 because Addict to elite is 7000 posts right? 3000-10000?

So after elite is going to be more than 7000 away..


----------



## Chris77

God, I'm feeling so crazy today. I think I must've conceived 2 nights ago. :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## NatalieW

Well this is the nursery so far...

https://i531.photobucket.com/albums/dd360/NatalieW_82/P1000037.jpg 

There will be a border going around the middle


----------



## Chris77

toriaaaaTRASH said:


> It has to be like 25,000 because Addict to elite is 7000 posts right? 3000-10000?
> 
> So after elite is going to be more than 7000 away..

Probably 20-25,000. :dohh: ](*,)

Crap....I may be fired by then. :rofl:


----------



## Serene123

I don't think I've spoken to you before NatalieW! Do you know the sex? :D


----------



## Serene123

Chris77 said:


> toriaaaaTRASH said:
> 
> 
> It has to be like 25,000 because Addict to elite is 7000 posts right? 3000-10000?
> 
> So after elite is going to be more than 7000 away..
> 
> Probably 20-25,000. :dohh: ](*,)
> 
> Crap....I may be fired by then. :rofl:Click to expand...

:rofl: Then the one after that will probably be 50,000.. then 100,000........

Yup, 25.. 50.. 100.. makes sense!


----------



## Chris77

The nursery will be lovely Nat! :yipee:

We won't even have a nursery for our LO. He or she will be sleeping in a basinet at the end of our bed........that's the nursery. :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Poshie

Back ladies.....goodness there's been a hive of activity going on here since I left! Haven't got time to look through all the last pages but.....

Hello Toria, welcome to the BAW forum :D

Nat - again, thanks for the explanation. So it appears you are one of the unlucky ones then hun. Is it causing you much grief?


----------



## Serene123

Hey Poshie!!


----------



## NatalieW

Poshie, it's more of a worry as I won't have a the most natural labour. Being induced approx 20th April. And more the not knowing at the end. It's a pain when managing the sugars when doing everything right and they are very high!

:hi: toria, yes we do know the sex, we're having a little girl. Will be Isobel (if DH doesn't change his mind again!!)


----------



## Chris77

Isobel is a beautiful name Nat!!


----------



## LeaArr

There is a debate in my office right now. Please help:

Define:

1. Pilling - 

2. Nub -


----------



## Chris77

I have no idea what either of those words mean. :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Chris77

Hey, if a donut is stale....do you think all the calories are too?? :rofl:


----------



## NatalieW

Lea - no idea, sorry.

Chris... you wish!


----------



## MissyMojo

nat that nursery looks amazing!!!! isobell will love it


----------



## Serene123

NatalieW said:


> Poshie, it's more of a worry as I won't have a the most natural labour. Being induced approx 20th April. And more the not knowing at the end. It's a pain when managing the sugars when doing everything right and they are very high!
> 
> :hi: toria, yes we do know the sex, we're having a little girl. Will be Isobel (if DH doesn't change his mind again!!)

Congratulations on your princess!

That's a lovely name x


----------



## Poshie

LeeArr - that sounds so random! :rofl:

My initial reactions to those words:

Pilling - the act of taking alot of pills!

Nub - getting to the 'nub' of the matter. So the crux, the main issue.

Just my first reaction thoughts, probably way off!

Nat - yes I can imagine it is a worry hun. So they are inducing you only because you are diabetic - have I got that right?


----------



## Chris77

Love your description of the words Posh! :rofl:


----------



## NatalieW

Thanks ladies.. I done all the hard work in the nursery... DH can do the furniture building!!! He has done the bathroom at same time as me doing the nursery.

Poshie we are being induced as there is a higher risk to baby and me the closer we get to my due date... so weill be inducing me at 38/9 weeks.

Righto off for a walk to pick up my huge prescriptions!!!


----------



## Reedy

Hola sexy ladies x 

Nat - so baby isobel will be here in about 5 weeks time??? :happydance:

Hi Toria - Your little girl is soooooo adorable but I bet you here that a lot x 

lea - isnt pilling somethng to do with clothing??? like to see if it will go all bobbly??? probably completely wrong :rofl:
havent got a clue what Nub is x


----------



## Serene123

Thank you Reedy! :blush: I must say I do agree :smug: :rofl:

How is your pregnancy so far?


----------



## Serene123

Pilling - Taking pills?

Nub - Like, a little plastic thing on.. You know when you're in school and there's the tong things with the little orange "nubs" on the end of them?? :rofl: No... Nevermind..


----------



## Chris77

Isn't a nub what people call a really small penis? :rofl:


----------



## Reedy

toriaaaaTRASH said:


> How is your pregnancy so far?

erm........... rough :rofl: sickness is driving me crazy I actually cant remember what it felt like not to feel sick all day x
and the emotions....wow arent they a bugger x just burst in to tears bcus dh is going to a friends to watch darts tonight & I dont want him to go, I feel ill & he needs to look after me :rofl: x I didnt tell him that though I said it was fine :dohh:

Hows caitlyn??? what sort of things is she getting up to??

Nat - the nursery will look lush when its done x


----------



## NatalieW

Thanks Reedy..

Now with my treacher hat on....

Pilling - Accumulation of fibers on the surface of a fabric, caused by wear and washing. In 50/50 fabric, cotton fibers tear and become tangled with the stronger fibers on the surface of the garment. A higher cotton content results in less pilling.

Nub - a small lump or protuberance 
a small piece; "a nub of coal"; "a stub of a pencil" 
kernel: the choicest or most essential or most vital part of some idea or experience; "the gist of the prosecutor's argument"; "the heart and soul of the Republican Party"; "the nub of the story"


----------



## Reedy

NatalieW said:


> *Pilling - Accumulation of fibers on the surface of a fabric, caused by wear and washing. In 50/50 fabric, cotton fibers tear and become tangled with the stronger fibers on the surface of the garment. A higher cotton content results in less pilling.*
> 
> Nub - a small lump or protuberance
> a small piece; "a nub of coal"; "a stub of a pencil"
> kernel: the choicest or most essential or most vital part of some idea or experience; "the gist of the prosecutor's argument"; "the heart and soul of the Republican Party"; "the nub of the story"

wahoooo so i was sort of right x 
Clever Nat x x x


----------



## Serene123

Reedy said:


> toriaaaaTRASH said:
> 
> 
> How is your pregnancy so far?
> 
> erm........... rough :rofl: sickness is driving me crazy I actually cant remember what it felt like not to feel sick all day x
> and the emotions....wow arent they a bugger x just burst in to tears bcus dh is going to a friends to watch darts tonight & I dont want him to go, I feel ill & he needs to look after me :rofl: x I didnt tell him that though I said it was fine :dohh:
> 
> Hows caitlyn??? what sort of things is she getting up to??
> 
> Nat - the nursery will look lush when its done xClick to expand...

Oh no!! I hated MS!!

Caitlyn's great. Getting some more teeth (like 7 isn't enough for now???) Takes 2 steps all the time now, before going down and crawling because it's faster! She's getting there though. I don't want her to stop crawling. She will NEVER crawl again, but she has her whole life to walk! Slow down!! :rofl:

x


----------



## Chris77

NatalieW said:


> Thanks Reedy..
> 
> Now with my treacher hat on....
> 
> Pilling - Accumulation of fibers on the surface of a fabric, caused by wear and washing. In 50/50 fabric, cotton fibers tear and become tangled with the stronger fibers on the surface of the garment. A higher cotton content results in less pilling.
> 
> Nub - a small lump or protuberance
> a small piece; "a nub of coal"; "a stub of a pencil"
> kernel: the choicest or most essential or most vital part of some idea or experience; "the gist of the prosecutor's argument"; "the heart and soul of the Republican Party"; "the nub of the story"

Ah...very good Nat! :thumbup:


----------



## Chris77

Awww...Toria it must be so precious to watch!!


----------



## Reedy

awww bless her Toria x
its exciting seeing them do all these new things & then you wish they would just stop & stay at the age they are x


----------



## Serene123

Soooo true! You believe people when they say it's going to go fast, but you don't acknowledge it. I have about 10,000 pictures and still don't feel like I've taken enough! :rofl:


----------



## Chris77

Awww....I can imagine. I feel that way with my little Annie....ok she's a dog...but still! :rofl:


----------



## Sambatiki

Hiya :wave: 

Blimey you guys have been chatty!!! I go away for a few hours and there is PAGES!! Apologies I havent read them all work is abit mad!! :grr: One of my spreadsheets COMPLETELY fucked up so had re-do ALL the formulas in ALL the cells!!!

Have I missed anything major??? 

Hiya toria!! :wave:


----------



## Chris77

Ohh..that blows ass Kerry! I hate it when that happens!

Nope, nothing major....just a whole lot of spamming! :rofl:


----------



## Reedy

Hey Kerry Berry x 
Missed you today sweets xx


----------



## Serene123

Helloooo Sambatiki!


----------



## Sambatiki

looks like mission elite-ism isnt going to happen today :cry: :rofl:


----------



## Sambatiki

Reedy - Missed you too hun xxxx


----------



## LeaArr

NatalieW said:


> Thanks Reedy..
> 
> Now with my treacher hat on....
> 
> Pilling - Accumulation of fibers on the surface of a fabric, caused by wear and washing. In 50/50 fabric, cotton fibers tear and become tangled with the stronger fibers on the surface of the garment. A higher cotton content results in less pilling.
> 
> Nub - a small lump or protuberance
> a small piece; "a nub of coal"; "a stub of a pencil"
> kernel: the choicest or most essential or most vital part of some idea or experience; "the gist of the prosecutor's argument"; "the heart and soul of the Republican Party"; "the nub of the story"

Thank you. That was exactly what I was looking for. HA, showed her!!


----------



## LeaArr

Ok. So now here for the debate. The co-worker I share the wall with is dating someone who also works in my office. He said that his sweater was "pilling" and she laughed and said "what? is tylenol falling out of it?" :rofl: He said, "this is called 'pilling' what do you call it?" She replied with "I call them 'nubs' " It was worth a good half hour of conversation in my department.


----------



## MissyMojo

i call it bobbling, cos it goes all bobbely, never called it pilling before


----------



## Sambatiki

Its always good to have a good old time waster for the day!! :rofl: Isnt it nice being right though!!


----------



## Reedy

I call it bobbly as well x but used to work in textiles so had heard pilling before x

DH & I are going on a date 2moro afternoon :dance: going to the cinema to see marley & me then going for something to eat x cant wait x


----------



## golcarlilly

I repeat my earlier comment on how much rubbish we talk on here :rofl:


----------



## golcarlilly

Nat nursery is going to be great, what is the border?


----------



## MissyMojo

aww reedy wish me n hunny still went out together on dates :(


----------



## Reedy

Missy - its not all the time but we do try to have a date now & again x even if its just to the cinema or to the park for a picnic (in nicer weather) x


----------



## MissyMojo

we havnet really gone out just the two of us since last summer!!!


----------



## Chris77

Very, very busy now ladies. :dohh:


----------



## MissyMojo

im juggling between 2 pc's !! Got laptop on for here and usng main pc on sims2


----------



## buffycat

crapsville....work seem to expect me to actually work when i am here!!!! :growlmad:


----------



## MissyMojo

lol bless u buffy, im struggling to find the right hair for my sim baby girl


----------



## Chris77

I'm flooded with work right now. Which is actually a good thing...but I really wanna chat! :hissy:


----------



## baby.love

Oh my lordy ladies i go and do some chores and come back to 12 pages to read! How are we all? 

Buffy how RUDE are your work? lol
Hiya Toria welcome to BAW.. Love your pics Caitlyn is ooober cute,
Chris YES stale = no calories :rofl: Thats my excuse for eating half a chocolate cake anyway!


----------



## Poshie

I'm pretty much up to my eyes in it ladies.......I'll check in again from home later x


----------



## buffycat

dealing with thick work colleagues...

honestly, if that had listened at the meeting earlier today, then they would know what to say at this one....so friggin thick!!

i have the day off tomorrow though....:happydance:


----------



## MissyMojo

whooo hooo buffy,


----------



## Chris77

:yipee: Buffy for having the day off tomorrow! 3 day weekends are the best!


----------



## MissyMojo

what are your plans for the long weekend


----------



## Reedy

Lucky you buffy having the day off tomorrow x I have half a day fridays but would be nice to be a whole day x


----------



## NatalieW

oooh day off tomorrow... 

Tracey - we're doing a hodge podge border https://www.mamasandpapas.co.uk/product-wallpaper-border-hodge-podge/748008300/type-i/ 

I think me and DH need to go on a couple of dates before bubs arrives, been a hard few months!


----------



## Chris77

Very pretty Nat!


----------



## Sambatiki

I missed loads!!! AGAIN!!! 

REALLY need to have a word with work about my lack of bnb!!


----------



## NatalieW

yeah and kerry I think they will say.... you won't get paid!!


----------



## golcarlilly

Nat the border is so cute!!! 

Kerry tell your boss to give you a break - you need your bnb time!!!


----------



## Sambatiki

missy - Which Sims are you playing??


----------



## Sambatiki

tracy - The mood Im in I think I dont think I'd be too pleasant about it! :rofl:


----------



## buffycat

we're off to Grantham in Lincolnshire.....dh is going on a bread making course that i bought him as a Chrimbo pressie....i'm be relaxing and going round the shops!

nb.....docs was ok this morning......they said aspirin is fine to take!

i am feeling a bit sicky today, and my stomach seems to have doubled in size...trousers too tight....and my zip keeps sliding down on my trousers! :rofl:


----------



## golcarlilly

Buffy you jammy thing I want a day off!!! Mind you my boss and his wife are not in tomorrow so same thing really :rofl:


----------



## buffycat

darn, still not an addict!


----------



## buffycat

ah, you get to loaf around the office then!


----------



## Sambatiki

Buffy - Sounds like a lovely weekend!!! Glad that the asprin is fine to take and the docs went well xxx


----------



## Sambatiki

Keep spamming Buffy!!! :rofl:


----------



## Sambatiki

I think its 2500 posts for addict


----------



## baby.love

:hugs: buffy so pleased the Drs went well... So i see the bloat has started then hun! mine has only just started to go down after 5 weeks of it

Hiya Kerry hun... Naughty work making you miss BAW time! How are ya?


----------



## NatalieW

I'm never around enough to get a higher rating!!!


----------



## Sambatiki

I want bloat and sickness and sore boobies :hissy: :cry:


----------



## Chris77

Sambatiki said:


> I missed loads!!! AGAIN!!!
> 
> REALLY need to have a word with work about my lack of bnb!!

:rofl:

Come on Kerry, only 20 more posts until you're an Elite! :yipee:


----------



## Chris77

Sambatiki said:


> I want bloat and sickness and sore boobies :hissy: :cry:

Me too. :cry: Although I do have the sore boobies....unfortunately they're just from ovulation and not a little :baby:


----------



## buffycat

mine aren't sore....but they do itch!

and i can hardly sit in the office giving them a good scratch can i now?!!!


----------



## Chris77

Lunch time! Try to hold off on the spamming until I return. :rofl:


----------



## buffycat

holy crap...

fat git as just on his hands and knees under his desk, and his trousers weren't covering everything up....

could park a bloody bus in that!


----------



## baby.love

:rofl: Oh crickey buffy what a mental image that is!

Have a nice lunch Chris x


----------



## golcarlilly

Have a nice lunch Chris if Buffy hasn't just put you off it :rofl:

I am off home in a mo girls so see you all later, have fab evenings!! :kiss:


----------



## NatalieW

errr buffy!!!!


----------



## Sambatiki

Buffy - :sick: As for the itchy boobies... give 'um a good scratch!! I would!! :rofl:


----------



## Reedy

nice image there buffy thanks for that :rofl:


----------



## buffycat

i'm scarred after seeing that!


----------



## NatalieW

I think we all are now!


----------



## Reedy

buffycat said:


> i'm scarred after seeing that!

I think we all are :rofl:


----------



## baby.love

Its making me feel rather queasy all this talk of fat mens butt cracks :rofl:


----------



## buffycat

:rofl::rofl::rofl:

sorry peeps.!


----------



## Serene123

:shock: :rofl:


----------



## NatalieW

:rofl:


----------



## Chris77

:rofl: Back from lunch! :hi: Nice to see the spamming held off a bit! :rofl:


----------



## buffycat

hope i didn't spoil your lunch Chris!


have you seen the comment on Nicky's journal....someone said to her about Sophie....'sorry to hear of your loss of baby Sophie. BUT I believe things happen for a reason'


i seriously would have taken offense at it....:growlmad:


----------



## NatalieW

errr do they want a smack?!


----------



## Chris77

buffycat said:


> hope i didn't spoil your lunch Chris!
> 
> 
> have you seen the comment on Nicky's journal....someone said to her about Sophie....'sorry to hear of your loss of baby Sophie. BUT I believe things happen for a reason'
> 
> 
> i seriously would have taken offense at it....:growlmad:

WTF? :shock: No, I didn't see that! I would have taken offense to it too! Some people are so damn insensitive and rude! WTF? How does this person think that comment was AT ALL helpful?! Really!! :growlmad:


----------



## LeaArr

I have lost it when people say that to me about Taylor. It's kinda more understandable to say that after a nine week loss though. I can't believe after reading Nicky's story, anyone would say that to her! :cry:


----------



## Chris77

I can't imagine anyone saying that to anyone EVER! So fuckin insensitive! I'm sure people don't mean anything malicious by it, but still, I mean how does that statement supposed to make someone feel better??


----------



## LeaArr

I guess to make you think you are part of a greater plan and by going through the pain of it all you are contributing to it? :shrug: I dunno, but it's hurtful none-the-less.


----------



## Chris77

...hurtful and stupid! :dohh: Go buy a damn book and learn how to comfort someone if that's a person's objective.


----------



## Sambatiki

WTF!!!! I cant believe some people!!!!!!!!! Im spewing here!


----------



## baby.love

What a stupid hurtful and totally unneeded comment! I would of gone bloody mental if i was Nicky


----------



## Chris77

KERRY! How are you NOT an elite yet? Goodness woman!!


----------



## Sambatiki

Because work got busy!!


----------



## LeaArr

so close now!!


----------



## Chris77

Lea, it should just about be home time for you! :happydance:


----------



## NatalieW

Morning ladies.... thank god it's Friday!!!


----------



## baby.love

Morning Nat, my thoughts exactly...my OH is off nxt week so looking forward to that. How are you this morning?


----------



## Serene123

Morning girls! I'm off swimming today. Luckily at my Nans so I don't have to scare anyone with this extra weight I've put on!! :rofl:


----------



## baby.love

I aint been swimming for years in the fear that green peace might come after me :rofl: I used to love it too :( Have a nice time Toria :)

WOOP my OH just got me a dishwasher on ebay! how easily pleased am i haha! small minds and all that.


----------



## NatalieW

OOOh swimming, I love it, but I get lonely if that makes sense!

Dishwasher! I love mine, got it as a wedding gift!!

I'm fine, having a restful day today. Lunch with my mum and more glossing. Can't quite decide if it needs another coat or not.


----------



## MissyMojo

morning ladies,
im just doing housework today, hubby is on guard so i wont see him until tomoro, and my puppy is on hyper half hour going crackers jumping around


----------



## Reedy

Toria - your nan has a pool??? coolio x have fun x 

Nat - have fun today with your mum x 

Leah - lucky you winning a dishwasher x 

Missy -Housework???? whats that lol x

Cannot believe that about Nicky poor girl so people can be so bloody insensitive x 

So glad its friday x I'm muching on rich tea biscuits this morning to see if they help with the sickness x Dont feel as bad as yesterday though which I'm pleased about x 

Hope everyone is well x x x x


----------



## NatalieW

oooh rich tea biscuits!! I can eat those, they are slow releasing carbs!!! I think I am going to get some!!!!


----------



## Reedy

They actually dont taste that bad x think the ginger biscuits I got will be a bit heavy on my tummy x but the rich tea are going down well x


----------



## golcarlilly

Rich tea?!! what you need is hob nobs for dunking they are the marines of the biscuit world :rofl: (sorry just made me think Peter Kay :rofl:)

Leah, I need a dishwasher, is it from a website or a private sale? DH is buying one for us before we have the baby :happdance: 

Poor Nicky, people just don't think what they are saying do they! I am sure it was said with the best of intentions though! 

Thank Crunchie 'tis Friday (and my boss has gone away for the weekend - yippeee!!)


----------



## NatalieW

Rich tea and digestives are good biscuits!!!

I'm loving this sunshine!


----------



## baby.love

golcarlilly said:


> Rich tea?!! what you need is hob nobs for dunking they are the marines of the biscuit world :rofl: (sorry just made me think Peter Kay :rofl:)
> 
> *Leah, I need a dishwasher, is it from a website or a private sale? DH is buying one for us before we have the baby *:happdance:
> 
> Poor Nicky, people just don't think what they are saying do they! I am sure it was said with the best of intentions though!
> 
> Thank Crunchie 'tis Friday (and my boss has gone away for the weekend - yippeee!!)

We won it off someone who has just brought a new one :happydance: Its a slimline one too so thats cool....Ebay is great for bargains :happydance:


----------



## golcarlilly

I know! I bought a steam steriliser RRP £40 for £20 and it is like brand new!


----------



## baby.love

I still have Ethans steriliser, its the avent IQ one and its really good... What one have you got?


----------



## Poshie

Morning ladies :)

I won't join in the sterilizer conversation as I know absolutely nothing about them!

What a lovely Friday morning it is too. Weekend tomorrow and we have DH's brother and girlfriend coming down tovisit, plus MIL on Sunday.

How is everyone doing so far today?


----------



## golcarlilly

It is an Avent Express, had to go check my ebay cos I couldn't remember!! I actually only paid £14 for it! I hope it is ok didn't really research them much!


----------



## golcarlilly

HI Poshie :wave:


----------



## MissyMojo

heya ladies, back after ringing around banks n companys etc, tryin to change all my direct debits over, havent made a start on my housework yet except for washing up a cup or two lol


----------



## NatalieW

Right ladies, I'm off shopping!!!

See you later.


----------



## golcarlilly

Hi Missy, why you changing all your payments?


----------



## golcarlilly

Happy shopping Nat!


----------



## MissyMojo

byee nat, have fun xxx

golcarlily, im changing banks, so need to swap my d/d's to the new bank


----------



## Poshie

Hi Tracy, Nat and Missy :wave:

That's probably a pain changing over all your bank stuff is it? 

How you doing Tracy? When's your next scan?

Have fun shopping Nat - you getting anything nice?


----------



## MissyMojo

it hasnt been too bad tbh, i think ive rang just about everyone i need to, i'm sure i'll sharp find out when i get reminders i spose lol :D


----------



## golcarlilly

Missy won't your new bank do it all for you - I thought they normally did? 

My scan is on Wednesday at 12.00 I can't wait!!!!!


----------



## MissyMojo

they tried but for some reason its not worked, saying theres more than 1 party on old acc,... so i think theyve seen that not all my dd;s are in my married name and stopped it!!!!


----------



## golcarlilly

That is pants!! More hard work for you!! 

God I am starving is it lunch time yet?


----------



## MissyMojo

i jst had my lunch!!! had a tin of tomato soup, went down nicely!!!!

it is a bit of hassle but at least doing it myself i know ive done it n its sorted,

i still haventt done any house work lol i really really should!!!


----------



## Sambatiki

Morning Ladies!!! 

Missy - Good luck with the banks!!! 

Sterilizers???? Im clueless too!!! 

Poshie - I suppose we've got all that to worry about when we get our :bfp:


----------



## golcarlilly

Hiya Kerry :wave:

OOh I could just eat tomato soup! I am going to make a mushroom cup-a-soup instead, that will have to do!


----------



## MissyMojo

this is the sterilizer im going to get, 
https://www.argos.co.uk/webapp/wcs/...ogId=1500001501&langId=-1&searchTerms=3750869 

i have my baby shoping list all worked out, it comes to aprx £1100 not including nappies bibs clothing and dummies etc


----------



## NickyT75

Hi Ladies :wave:

bloody hell its busy in here all of a sudden isnt it???

there are loads of new faces!! so Hello everyone :hi: im Nicky - i used to live here but i've been away a lot recently :rofl: xx


----------



## MissyMojo

hi nicky, im mojo, 22 and ttc,
i can only chat on this thread from home,... kinda defeats the idea of it being for baw ladies tho dont it hahaha


----------



## Chris77

Afternoon ladies! :hi: How are we all?

I'm feeling Supercalifuckinfragilisticexpialidocious today! :rofl:


----------



## MissyMojo

aww fab chris :D glad your all cheery today


----------



## Reedy

well I'm getting through the rich tea pretty quickly but now my desk is full of crumbs x 
I need hetty the desktop hoover
 



Attached Files:







Hetty_Desktop_Hoover_400.jpg
File size: 16.3 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Sambatiki

Reedy - Ive got a sample of that in my cupboard!!! 

Nicky - The wanderer returns!! :rofl: :winkwink: 

Missy - BLOODY HELL youre organised!!


----------



## Poshie

Hey Nicky, Sambarinio and Reedus :wave:

I tell you what, my desk is nearly always covered in crumbs. From either my daily Nutri grain bar or biscuits or something! I need one of those desk top Hettys Reedy ;)

Blimey, you've even got your choice of sterilizer worked out Missy! Now that is previous!
I haven't got any list at all. That would definitely jinx it for me! I'm a nightmare for things like that.

Samba - please let us get our :bfp: this cycle!!

I had a bad dream the other night girls. I dreamt that DH was having an affair, it woke me up and seemed so real! :cry:


----------



## MissyMojo

lol im pretty organised yeh, things dont always go to plan but at least there was a plan hahha


----------



## baby.love

:sick: yuck lunch! lol...

Hiya Kerry & Nicky hope you are both well xx

Missy make sure whatever steriliser you get is BPA free! i don't know if that one is, but you can google bottles and sterilisers to make sure :)


----------



## baby.love

Hiya Poshie, i've had dreams like that and woken up freaked out, i even got in a huff with my OH for half a day untill he asked what was wrong, so i told him he is a dream cheat! They seem so real dont they?! I had one the other week that my son got abducted :cry: it was the worst ever and made me cry loads :(


----------



## Chris77

My desk is always full of crumbs! :dohh:


----------



## golcarlilly

And mine, send us a hetty Reedy!


----------



## Reedy

Sambatiki said:


> Reedy - Ive got a sample of that in my cupboard!!!

Kerry would anyone notice if it accidently went 'missing' :blush:


----------



## golcarlilly

baby.love said:


> :sick: yuck lunch! lol...
> 
> Hiya Kerry & Nicky hope you are both well xx
> 
> Missy make sure whatever steriliser you get is BPA free! i don't know if that one is, but you can google bottles and sterilisers to make sure :)

My mum was on about that the other day, I am off to google and see if mine is!!


----------



## Sambatiki

Reedy said:


> Sambatiki said:
> 
> 
> Reedy - Ive got a sample of that in my cupboard!!!
> 
> Kerry would anyone notice if it accidently went 'missing' :blush:Click to expand...

:rofl: In a few months I hold a sample sale.... of all the sample I dont need anymore and all the money goes to charity..... I'll see what I can do! xxxx


----------



## Sambatiki

Sterlizers - You also need to make sure its phthalates free, if its an old one!


----------



## Poshie

Hi Babylove. Oh that dream about your son being abducted must have been horrid! When I woke up in the middle of it, I told DH and he muttered 'you don't have to worry about that' which was sweet as he was half asleep! I must admit since being off the pill I do seem to have more vivid dreams. Hope you and bean are well :)


----------



## NickyT75

Hey Poshie

I ALWAYS dream its me having affairs! :rofl: like ALL the time! :devil:

I even tak in my sleep :dohh: remember when I was shouting 'Martin'?? poor DH (Sean BTW) :rofl:

I brought you all some eye candy...

https://i535.photobucket.com/albums/ee352/NickyT75/2989826280092600150S600x600Q85.jpg

he is baking us a cake :cake: to celebrate the wanderers return :happydance:

Hope you all have a sweet tooth? :muaha: xx


----------



## MissyMojo

ooohhh eye candy


----------



## NickyT75

MissyMojo said:


> ooohhh eye candy

Yum yum yum! thought it'd brighten our friday up :mrgreen: xx


----------



## Reedy

cake makes me want to hurl but I'll make an exception for him :rofl:

Thanks Kerry :happydance:


----------



## Chris77

NickyT75 said:


> Hey Poshie
> 
> I ALWAYS dream its me having affairs! :rofl: like ALL the time! :devil:
> 
> I even tak in my sleep :dohh: remember when I was shouting 'Martin'?? poor DH (Sean BTW) :rofl:
> 
> I brought you all some eye candy...
> 
> https://i535.photobucket.com/albums/ee352/NickyT75/2989826280092600150S600x600Q85.jpg

:shock: VA VA VAVOOM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sambatiki

Not sure what Im dribbling over most..... :cake: or man!!! 

God I feel right a right horny MO FO atm!! :rofl: :devil:


----------



## Chris77

:rofl::rofl:


----------



## Sambatiki

Might start humping some random persons leg in a minute!! 

https://i202.photobucket.com/albums/aa167/jeff7xs/hunk-sexy-man.jpg <---- His will do!!!


----------



## Chris77

Sambatiki said:


> Might start humping some random persons leg in a minute!!
> 
> https://i202.photobucket.com/albums/aa167/jeff7xs/hunk-sexy-man.jpg <---- His will do!!!

:rofl:


----------



## golcarlilly

Now he is Gorgeous Kerry!!!!!!! Do we have a Drool smiley? :rofl:


----------



## Chris77

How about Mr Jensen Ackles?
https://i12.photobucket.com/albums/a234/prairielady_/The-Gorgeous-Jensen-Ackles-jensen-a.jpg
God, this man is so hot! :cloud9:


----------



## MissyMojo

lol

https://i159.photobucket.com/albums/t126/jlynn99/10f.jpg
i'll have these two please!!!!

look like the need a good bath, wonder who should do it?


----------



## Chris77

I think Kerry would be up for the challenge! :lol:


----------



## golcarlilly

How about a bit of Will

https://contessaconfessa.files.wordpress.com/2008/07/will-smith.jpg


----------



## NickyT75

Now now Missy.... thats just being geedy! :rofl: you'll never eat your dinner! :muaha: xx


----------



## NickyT75

golcarlilly said:


> How about a bit of Will
> 
> https://contessaconfessa.files.wordpress.com/2008/07/will-smith.jpg

Oh Tracy! I love you.........

yes pleeeeeeeeeease! :happydance: yum yum yum! :cloud9: xx


----------



## golcarlilly

This thread has suddenly become busy :rofl:


----------



## Chris77

Hot! Hot! Hot!


----------



## Chris77

Shoot....I'm getting so excited I just may need a pantyliner! :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## MissyMojo

i can have one for dinner one for supper hahaha


----------



## NickyT75

golcarlilly said:


> This thread has suddenly become busy :rofl:

I wonder why??????? *Hmmmmm! :rofl: xx


----------



## Poshie

Yeah Kerry, he's gorgeous :shock:

Since there's a theme going on here, I'm also a fan of this chap

.....


(same bloke in both pics)

For those of you old enough, he did the man and baby photo that was famous and on my wall in the 1990's.


----------



## NickyT75

MissyMojo said:


> i can have one for dinner one for supper hahaha

lmao! :rofl: you're right! 

tuck in then girl!!! :happydance: xx


----------



## golcarlilly

Mmm he is dishy Poshie!!


----------



## Sambatiki

https://i214.photobucket.com/albums/cc173/abluescarab/tongue.png
https://i219.photobucket.com/albums/cc220/FATAL_FOREVER/droolingsmiley.gif


----------



## Chris77

Sambatiki said:


> https://i214.photobucket.com/albums/cc173/abluescarab/tongue.png
> https://i219.photobucket.com/albums/cc220/FATAL_FOREVER/droolingsmiley.gif

:rofl:


----------



## Sambatiki

https://i156.photobucket.com/albums/t30/kme1979/drool.gif <--- Me atm


----------



## Chris77

:rofl: Kerry, I'm freakin dying over here! :rofl:


----------



## golcarlilly

Sambatiki said:


> https://i156.photobucket.com/albums/t30/kme1979/drool.gif <--- Me atm



That is scary!!


----------



## Chris77

A little off topic but my co-worker brought me in lunch today! :D So sweet of her!


----------



## golcarlilly

Aww that is nice - what you havin?


----------



## golcarlilly

I ate mine ages ago - cheese and ham sandwiches with cheese and onion crisps then some melon


----------



## Chris77

golcarlilly said:


> Aww that is nice - what you havin?

No idea..she just said she brought me lunch. :rofl: Still have to wait another 2 hours for lunch. :dohh:


----------



## Poshie

:rofl: @Kerry! Those are some great smileys you have there and very appropriate too. That guy in my pic is currently (I think) dating Cameron Diaz. He's English actually.

This is the pic I was on about that he got famous for in the 90's...


----------



## Sambatiki

poshie - Cameron is one LUCKY BIAATCH!!! I'd fuck him!! 

Chris - Thats sweet of her!


----------



## Chris77

OMG Kerry! :rofl: You're in rare form today! :rofl:


----------



## Poshie

I agree Kerry...

As I like to say.......He'd definitely get IT !! :D


----------



## NickyT75

:shock: Kerry - dont hold back girl!! :rofl: say what you really think!! :rofl: x


----------



## Sambatiki

Chris - I kicked myself up the arse


----------



## Chris77

NickyT75 said:


> :shock: Kerry - dont hold back girl!! :rofl: say what you really think!! :rofl: x

:rofl: That's our Kerry! :rofl:


----------



## Poshie

Sorry Tracy and Chris....I feel that Samba and I have probably got a bit carried away in between your innocent and civilised posts about lunch!

:rofl:

But then I guess you could class him as a 'lunch' of sorts eh ;)


----------



## golcarlilly

:rofl: Kerry you are so funny!!!


----------



## Chris77

Ah...it's all good Poshie!


----------



## Chris77

I did it Myyyyyyyyyy Waaaaaaaayyyyyyy!!

Sorry listening to the radio. :rofl:


----------



## golcarlilly

Thanks for the serenade Chris :rofl: 

Poshie don't mind me!!


----------



## Chris77

That's just the way it is....................somethings will never change....that's just the way it is.


----------



## NatalieW

God you lot talk!!!!


----------



## golcarlilly

:rofl: I am not allowed the radio on :hissy: it would make my day go faster if I was!


----------



## Chris77

Oh that sucks balls Tracy! 

Hi Nat :hi:


----------



## Chris77

I'm going to start exercising tomorrow. I think. :rofl:


----------



## golcarlilly

If I had a pound for every time I had made that statement Chris I would be a VERY rich woman by now :rofl: I have a pregnancy yoga book I bought last year before my m/c and I still haven't opened it or even watched the dvd whilst eating crisps and chocolate!


----------



## Chris77

:rofl: So would I! :rofl: But I really have to do something....every spring/summer I'm too fat to get into the clothes I wore the spring/summer before. :dohh:


----------



## Chris77

making love to his tonic and gin........but it's sad and its sweet and I knew it complete....sing us a song you're the piano man...sing us a song tonight...we're in the mood for a melody you have us feeling alright.......


----------



## Chris77

and he's talking with Davey...who's still in the Navy...

I'll be your radio Tracy! :D


----------



## golcarlilly

Chris77 said:


> :rofl: So would I! :rofl: But I really have to do something....every spring/summer I'm too fat to get into the clothes I wore the spring/summer before. :dohh:

Same here, and it will deffo be the case this year :rofl:


----------



## golcarlilly

Thanks Chris - I don't know that one?


----------



## Chris77

:rofl: Aww...but at least it'll be for a good reason this year! :D


----------



## golcarlilly

True!! I can't wait for it to be warm enough to wear flip-flops - is that what you call them over there too chris?

https://tbn1.google.com/images?q=tbn:dafFtlfephpA1M:https://www.morethanwordsdesign.com/images/flip%2520flops%2520with%2520hibiscus.jpg


----------



## Chris77

Yup, we call them flip-flops here too!


----------



## golcarlilly

I LOVE flip flops!


----------



## NatalieW

I think i've got a severe case of pregnancy brain... I can't keep up!!!!


----------



## Chris77

Me too but come end of summer...my toes are sore. :rofl:


----------



## Chris77

Nah, nothing wrong with your brain Nat. This thread is VERY hard to keep up with! :dohh:


----------



## Chris77

An hour till lunch......I'm sooooo HUNGRY!!


----------



## golcarlilly

Me too, when you first put them on each year you get a blister in between your big toe and your next toe (well, I do anyway!) 

Nat we just skip from topic to topic - very randomly LOL


----------



## golcarlilly

Me too and I have almost run out of food supplies, I have a banana and some chilli rice snacks left and a mushroom cup a soup but I don't really fancy any of it!


----------



## NatalieW

SO what is everyone doing this weekend?


----------



## Chris77

I'm really trying to be so good with my eating....but the better I try to be, the worse I am. :dohh:


----------



## Chris77

NatalieW said:


> SO what is everyone doing this weekend?

I don't think much of anything....again! God, my life is so interesting. :rofl:


----------



## golcarlilly

The minute I think the word DIET I get hungry!!

Nat I am off to the opticians in the morning for a contact lens check up then calling at my Mum's to take her Mother's Day pressie cos Sunday I plan on chilling out and getting DD to be my slave LOL We are going to a chinese buffet for tea tomorrow too - yaay pig out time!


----------



## Chris77

Mother's Day in England is in March??


----------



## golcarlilly

Yep!!


----------



## NickyT75

Man there is a lot of spamming in here at the moment!

Hi Nat :hi: xx


----------



## Chris77

Oh wow, didn't know that (Ours is in May)

Happy Mother's Day!


----------



## Chris77

NickyT75 said:


> Man there is a lot of spamming in here at the moment!

No idea what you're talking about. :angelnot:


----------



## Sambatiki

Hiya again!! 

Awwww flip-flop!! I cant wait to get mine out!


----------



## golcarlilly

LOL Thanks!! 

Whaddya mean a lot of spamming Nicky :rofl: I like to think of it as deep and meaningful conversations :rofl:


----------



## golcarlilly

If it is this warm tomorrow I am wearing some! Need to paint my toe nails first though!


----------



## NatalieW

:hi: nicky and kerry...

We are going to put the border up around the nursery. Might have found an off cut of carpet as well for the nursery... I just want it finished now. SO I can wash the clothes.


----------



## Chris77

Tomorrow is the first day of Spring and it was snowing here this morning! :growlmad:


----------



## golcarlilly

I have some new combats and jeans (maternity ones) 

https://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/31JK8XdI-vL._SX315_SY375_.jpg

The combats can be rolled up to 3/4 lengths too

https://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/41u3oCX4Q3L._SX315_SY375_.jpg

I just need to get some more tops now cos mine are all too short!


----------



## Sambatiki

Tracy - God my feet are REALLY bad atm!!! Need to give them some tlc I think! 

Nat - Your nearly there now though!!! Good news about the carpet!


----------



## Poshie

That's some nice mummy-to-be gear you have there Tracy :D


----------



## Sambatiki

Nice new togs tracy!! 

I got some new bench combats, jeans and top the other day!!! Nothing like some retail therapy when AF's around!


----------



## golcarlilly

Oh and some linen pants too 

https://www.yummymummymaternity.co.uk/ekmps/shops/yummymummymat/images/b0364p-0071.jpg

I won't wear them with high heels though cos I don't think it looks right - flip flops all the way!!


----------



## golcarlilly

Yeah, I better make the most of wearing white cos after the birth it aint happening for many weeks!!!


----------



## NatalieW

i'm so sleepy... think I need a sleep!!!

LOL tracey, yes you better get used to it!!! Then comes the baby snot after all of that!


----------



## Chris77

Very nice clothes Tracey! :thumbup:


----------



## Poshie

On the weather forecast at lunchtime, the guy said it's actually the first day of Spring today. Sometimes it falls on the 20th and somtimes the 21st. It's all to do with the spring equinox apparently. :D Weekend weather is looking good too :)


----------



## golcarlilly

thanks girls!! Kerry can we see pics of your new clobber?


----------



## Chris77

It's going to be sunny and in the 50's this weekend! :yipee:


----------



## golcarlilly

Lucky you Chris, I think it is supposed to drop cold again here!


----------



## Chris77

Ugh..that sucks!


----------



## Chris77

20 minutes until lunch! :yipee:


----------



## NatalieW

Chris.... are you hungry?


----------



## Chris77

I'm starving!! That buttered roll and chocolate milk didn't quite cut it this morning.


----------



## NatalieW

I;m sure it wasn't!!! I had cereal but that wasn't enough!!!


----------



## golcarlilly

I have just had a cup a soup and I am boiling hot now!!


----------



## LeaArr

My goodness. it took me nearly 20 mins to catch up, and I don't think I retained a thing. It's like the old days.


----------



## Chris77

Morning Lea :hi:

My co-worker brought me a piece of chicken, cabbage and rice. :munch:


----------



## LeaArr

sounds yummers. I am going out for lunch today to celebrate one of my co-workers surviving half a century on this planet.


----------



## Chris77

Awww, that's nice Lea.


----------



## golcarlilly

Hi lea :wave: It is like the good ole days in here :happydance: 

I love you girlies :kiss:


----------



## NickyT75

:shock: 2 more pages of spam since my last visit not very long ago!!

Hi Lea :hi:

was just coming back in here to ask anyone had seen you :friends: xx


----------



## Sambatiki

lea - hiya sweetie!!


----------



## NatalieW

OOOH it's Sam's curry night tonight!!!


----------



## Chris77

Awww....we love you too Tracey :hugs: :friends: Am I spelling your name correctly, btw??

I love all you ladies....I look forward to logging on each and every day and often think of you ladies, even when I'm not logged in. :friends:


----------



## NatalieW

awww are we getting soppy here??? Anything makes me cry these days


----------



## Chris77

I'm just so happy to have us all back together again. :cry:


----------



## NatalieW

awww chris... your hormones!


----------



## MissyMojo

been away 2 hours had 8 pages to catch up with, hi lea, hope ur well, 

im planning my tea atm, think im having pasta


----------



## Chris77

Yeah my TWW ones!! :dohh: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Chris77

No idea what we're having for dinner. I didn't take anything out so we'll probably order in or go out to eat.


----------



## LeaArr

Chris77 said:


> Awww....we love you too Tracey :hugs: :friends: Am I spelling your name correctly, btw??
> 
> I love all you ladies....I look forward to logging on each and every day and often think of you ladies, even when I'm not logged in. :friends:

aww that's so sweet. Me too. I am always talking about you guys with Nick. He is so grateful for all the support I get from you guys, especially in light of recent events. 
Nicky - he also agreed that the comment in your journal yesterday was unnecessary and mean. He sends his regards to you. There is a cheerleader piccie of him too!!


----------



## Chris77

Now THAT I gotta see!! (Nick in a cheerleading outfit) :rofl:


----------



## golcarlilly

Chris77 said:


> I'm just so happy to have us all back together again. :cry:


Me too :hugs:

And it has no E in it Chris! I am spelt the boy's way apparently - my Mum didn't know!!!


----------



## Serene123

Chris have you over-taken me already :rofl:


----------



## Serene123

YES!!!!!!!! :rofl: And I won't be on all weekend! Gah!!


----------



## golcarlilly

Half an hour and I get to go home - Yaay! 

I would not have survived the last 12 months without all my friends on here and this forum in general -- HOORAY for BNB!!!


----------



## NatalieW

:shock: just thought i'd post a random post.... I got about 30 days til I week I get induced :loopy:


----------



## golcarlilly

Toria she has been gossiping ALL day!!!


----------



## golcarlilly

NatalieW said:


> :shock: just thought i'd post a random post.... I got about 30 days til I week I get induced :loopy:


AAARGH now that is scary!!! And exciting :cloud9:


----------



## Chris77

golcarlilly said:


> Chris77 said:
> 
> 
> I'm just so happy to have us all back together again. :cry:
> 
> 
> Me too :hugs:
> 
> And it has no E in it Chris! I am spelt the boy's way apparently - my Mum didn't know!!!Click to expand...

Sorry Tracy :dohh:


----------



## Chris77

golcarlilly said:


> Toria she has been gossiping ALL day!!!

MEEEEEEEEEEEEE?!?!?!?! Never!! :angelnot:


----------



## Chris77

NatalieW said:


> :shock: just thought i'd post a random post.... I got about 30 days til I week I get induced :loopy:

Oh wow! So exciting Nat!!


----------



## NatalieW

Yes you Chris!!!


----------



## Chris77

Toria...don't worry hun, I usually don't post much on the weekends. *USUALLY* :rofl:


----------



## golcarlilly

I had to be induced with my DD, the mw said I didn't have a starter motor - I was 3 weeks overdue!!!


----------



## Chris77

NatalieW said:


> Yes you Chris!!!

Nooooo idea what you ladies are talking about. :nope: I'm innocent. :muaha:


----------



## Chris77

golcarlilly said:


> I had to be induced with my DD, the mw said I didn't have a starter motor - I was 3 weeks overdue!!!

:shock: Oh my!!


----------



## golcarlilly

Innocent ...as the day is long - gosh these winter nights draw in fast :rofl:


----------



## Chris77

:rofl:


----------



## golcarlilly

God I need to go home now, everyone in my office has left except me and the FD - not fair!!!


----------



## Chris77

So in England...is it more common to have a midwife than an obstetrician/doctor?


----------



## Chris77

That is very unfair Tracy! :growlmad: Go ahead..I said you can go home now. :rofl:


----------



## NickyT75

Chris we have both

but our care is mainly done by a team of midwives & oveseen by a doctor/consultant x


----------



## Chris77

NickyT75 said:


> Chris we have both
> 
> but our care is mainly done by a team of midwives & oveseen by a doctor/consultant x

Ah...gotcha.


----------



## NickyT75

so we would normally see the midwives more often unless we were having a high risk pregnancy x


----------



## Chris77

Oh okay. The care here is usually done by doctor's....unless you choose to go to a midwife. Then if there's a problem, we have high risk specialist doctor's.


----------



## NatalieW

I get both at the moment. Midwife and consultant. I feel like a yo-yo


----------



## Chris77

:hugs: Hang in there Nat...it's almost over. :hugs:


----------



## NatalieW

yeah i'm ok! nearly done!!!

I see approx 5 people every clinic, it's madness, and they never introduce themselves and it drives me nuts!!!


----------



## Chris77

Well, that's really RUDE! :growlmad:


----------



## NatalieW

Morning all..

Thought I'd post some piccies...

Latest bump piccie
https://i531.photobucket.com/albums/dd360/NatalieW_82/P1000055.jpg


Latest Nursery piccie with border (excuse the carpet we are having it replaced at weekend) 
https://i531.photobucket.com/albums/dd360/NatalieW_82/P1000056.jpg


----------



## baby.love

Awww Nat your bump is so beautifull :) and i love the nursery colours too.. xx

How is everyone today? I am hyped as heard bubs heartbeat last night (168BPM) :yipee: Plus OH has this week off and we are gonna spring clean :D


----------



## NatalieW

wow spring clean.. your not supposed to start nesting until 35weeks!!!!

I'm off to the diabetic clinic this afternoon, then back to work tomorrow...


----------



## baby.love

lol Nat its more a case of getting rid of the junk and making room for a small person! He wont be having anymore time off untill the baby is born as saving all his holiday for then, so this is the best chance to get it done i guess... Good luck at the clinic hun i hope it all goes ok x


----------



## NatalieW

We did that but it couldn't happen until January! We're still doing nursery and she will be here approx 29 days.... and I'm getting really itchy feet about it all being left. It should all be finished this weekend hopefully so I can start washing!

Clinic should be fine but sugars are playing up.


----------



## MissyMojo

aww nat ur bump and nursery look fab, good luck at the clinic sweetie xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## NatalieW

Thanks Missy... no work today?


----------



## Reedy

Morning all x 

Nat - your bump is gorgeous x and I love the nursery x Hope all goes well at the clinic today huni x 

Leah - fab news on hearing bubs heartbeat :happydance:

Hiya missymojo :hi:


----------



## MissyMojo

im on my way there atm, on the bus with my mini laptop and data dongle:D the modern world eh??, im off tomoror tho

morning reedy :D hope u had a good weekend


----------



## NatalieW

Morning Reedy... did you have a good weeekend?

Missy - thats cheating!!!!


----------



## Reedy

Had a lovely weekend thanks x 
Went to see Marley & Me on friday its was really good, was sad though so had a good :cry: x even DH said he had a tear in his eye bless him x

Did you girls have a good weekend???


----------



## Ella

Morning ladies! :hi: :hugs:
xx


----------



## NatalieW

Morning Ella...

Reedy, I can't actually remember what we did!!! Lol. Well I can now. Saturday went out for lunch for my Pa's 80th Birthday, then rested as that look pretty much all afternoon. Sunday saw Sam do his cross country run, then had lunch with my mum and sisters. Bought carpet for nursery.


----------



## golcarlilly

Morning ladies, 

Nat your bump is looking almost cooked! Nursery is lovely the border is really cute!

How is everyone today?


----------



## buffycat

morning...:wave:


----------



## NatalieW

Morning buffy... how r u?


----------



## Reedy

Hiya Buffy Tracy & Ella 

hope your all well x 

Ella - hows the job hunting going???


----------



## golcarlilly

Hi Buffy and Reedy :hugs:


----------



## baby.love

Hiya girlies i am off shopping in a bit, gonna see what bargains are to be had in Primark! The spring cleaning has been put off for today :rofl:


----------



## golcarlilly

I should think so Leah, cleaning can always take a back seat !!


----------



## baby.love

Oh yes Tracy, shopping is highly important :rofl:


----------



## NickyT75

morning ladies

loving the bump pic Nat :cloud9: xx


----------



## NickyT75

Buffy when are you gonna get a ticker babe? :hugs: xx


----------



## golcarlilly

Especially if you are buying baby things LOL


----------



## Serene123

Hello girls!

How are you all? Good weekends? Spoil your mums? :D


----------



## Chris77

Great bump Nat! Nursery is coming along well!

Afternoon ladies :hi:


----------



## golcarlilly

Hi Chris, god is it afternoon already :shock: 

Hi Toria, hows you?


----------



## Chris77

golcarlilly said:


> Hi Chris, god is it afternoon already :shock:

Not for me unfortunately. :cry: It's only 8:10 am. :growlmad: I hate Mondays! :hissy:


----------



## golcarlilly

:hugs: Me too!!


----------



## Serene123

I'm good thanks! Awfully tired but not sure why. Possibley just lathargic from lack of moving today. How are you?

Chris you've over-taken me!! lol

Oh no you haven't.. YET!


----------



## Chris77

toriaaaaTRASH said:


> I'm good thanks! Awfully tired but not sure why. Possibley just lathargic from lack of moving today. How are you?
> 
> Chris you've over-taken me!! lol
> 
> Oh no you haven't.. YET!

:rofl: I know I had my chance over the weekend and blew it. I was playing Mob Wars and Bowling all weekend. :rofl:


----------



## golcarlilly

I like your little bunny logo Chris!!


----------



## Chris77

golcarlilly said:


> I like your little bunny logo Chris!!

Thanks! How cute is she? She looks just as confused and impatient as I always am. :dohh: :rofl:


----------



## buffycat

ffs......bloomin internet connection has been crap since i cam in today....how do work expect me to survive the day without coming on here?!

no ticker yet, though will update the bit under the piccie....too frightened of the worst.....and i'm not even 5 weeks yet......:cry:


----------



## golcarlilly

:hugs: buffy, we understand :hugs:


----------



## Reedy

Totally understand Buffy x 

any sickness yet???

Hi Toria :hi:
bought my mum a bunch of flowers & some choccies yesterday x& she had a lovely relaxing day not doing the dinner x we had a bbq (my dad stayed outside cooking while we ate in doors bcus it was too cold :rofl:)


----------



## buffycat

Reedy....nice one about the bbq!!!!

have been feeling sick.....yesterday i felt ropey all day....my @@s are the worst though....man, they hurt like hell!

i'm currently wishing the weeks away!


----------



## golcarlilly

LOL at sore @@ Buffy - sorry I am not being mean, just remembering how bad mine were - ouch!! tell you what youe nipples will absolutely KILL when they get cold!! Oh the many and varied joys of pg :rofl:


----------



## LeaArr

just checking in. I hope all is well with you lovely ladies :flower:


----------



## golcarlilly

Hi Lea, it is very quiet in here today!


----------



## LeaArr

I see that. It only took me a couple mins to catch up.


----------



## golcarlilly

Don't know where everyone is, they must be all being good little workers today :rofl: How was your weekend?


----------



## LeaArr

It was good. Dinner with Gramma Arr. She is so wonderful. Her apartment smells like cat pee though. Very strange as she doesn't have a cat Hmmm... :rofl:

How was yours?


----------



## golcarlilly

:rofl: is she really old? 

I had a busy Saturday - opticians and shopping and visited my mum then yesterday did my ironing (yawn) and started stripping wallpaper in nursery.


----------



## LeaArr

She will be 86 in the fall.

Ironing? What's that? Isn't that what the dryer is for? :rofl:


----------



## Reedy

buffycat said:


> i'm currently wishing the weeks away!

so know what you mean x I feel like I've pregnant forever x 9 weeks on wednesday & just wishing 12 weeks would hurry up & get here


----------



## golcarlilly

:rofl: I always have LOADS of ironing, I tend to put it off and let it pile up then regret it!!


----------



## Chris77

Hi ladies :hi: Sorry for my absence. :blush: I will now put all work related duties on the back burner. :rofl:


----------



## golcarlilly

I should think so Chris, this working thing is getting to be a bad habit of yours :rofl:


----------



## Chris77

I know! :dohh: :rofl:


----------



## buffycat

my excuse is a combination of work and crap internet......


----------



## golcarlilly

An American Company have just bought our sister company which was also in administration - they are called HMS International and their main office is in NY - have you by any chance heard of them Chris?


----------



## Chris77

No Tracy, I haven't heard of them, sorry.


----------



## Poshie

Hey ladies :wave:

I just got back from my meeting. It went okay and has made the day go very quickly which has to be a good thing ;)

Excuse me for not going through the back pages I've missed! Any news to report? How are the pg ladies? Chris is neglecting her bnb duties as usual I see :D


----------



## Chris77

I know :dohh: Darn child abuse registries. I had to send like 50 of them out to the state this morning.


----------



## golcarlilly

NOt to worry Chris,, I just wondered!

Nothing much to report Poshie, it has been a quiet day on bnb!


----------



## Reedy

I'm just waiting for 5.30pm to come around x Only 35 minutes to go :happydance:

Whats everyone got for tea tonight??? 
we've got crispy chicken Fajitas x My fave, really looking forward to them x with loads of lettuce cucumber cheese & salsa on them yummers x x x x


----------



## Poshie

Hi Reedus :) 

Hmm not sure what we're having for tea yet, I must admit! Ummm...


----------



## Reedy

I'm eating a double decker right now :blush: I really shouldnt bcus I feel sick but feel a little shaky like I havent got enough sugar x I've had half so will save the rest for 2moro x x x


----------



## LeaArr

I am having pork tenderloin. I don't know what I am going to make with it. I still have some time to think about it though. It's not even lunch time here yet. :rofl:


----------



## NatalieW

evening ladies...

Cried at the hopsital, upped my insulin a lot. feeling the pressure now... sorry for the moan


----------



## LeaArr

Moan away hun. Not much longer left. :hug:


----------



## Chris77

So sorry Nat. :hugs: Moan all you like...hang in there, it's almost over! :hugs:


----------



## Chris77

Yumm..pork tenderloin!! I'm probably having cereal. :rofl:


----------



## LeaArr

Hmm, I wonder if I can get away with Cheerios next to the tenderloin? Do you think Nick would notice?


----------



## Chris77

Nah, just sprinkle some honey on top of it and call it a new type of potato. :rofl:


----------



## Serene123

You've done it!!!


----------



## Chris77

toriaaaaTRASH said:


> You've done it!!!

Oh shit, what have I done now? :dohh: :shrug: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Poshie

Hey Nat. Sounds like you've had a bad day hun. It won't be long now til the worst is over and the fabulous part is here and you get to hold your :baby: :hugs:

Hi LeeArr, Chris and Toria :wave:

I'm cooking a pasta dish with smoked cheese, spring onions, courgettes and sweet corn for tea :)


----------



## LeaArr

Poshie - that sounds so yummers.


----------



## Chris77

Hi Poshie :hi:

Your dinner sounds delicious! :munch:


----------



## Poshie

Thanks ladies :) It is one I do quite regularly actually and I do love it.

I guess LeeArr and Chris, you are at work still. Anyone doing anything nice tonight? We are just chilling out, I already have a glass of red which is going down nicely ;)


----------



## LeaArr

Yeah. I'm only on my lunch hour right now. Boo!! I used to love red wine, but it hurts my tum-tum to drink it now. :cry:


----------



## Serene123

You overtook me Chris! :rofl: You really did this time.. Unless my last few posts caught you up... :rofl:

Hey girls. How are you all? My dinner is cooking Mmm Mmm Mmmmmmmmmmm :D


----------



## LeaArr

This is what she does at work. Doing actual work would take away from BnB time don't ya know?! :rofl:


----------



## Chris77

toriaaaaTRASH said:


> You overtook me Chris! :rofl: You really did this time.. Unless my last few posts caught you up... :rofl:
> 
> Hey girls. How are you all? My dinner is cooking Mmm Mmm Mmmmmmmmmmm :D

Ohhhhhhh!! Ohhhhhh yeeaaaahhh!! I did, didn't I? :smug: :rofl:


----------



## Serene123

Well done :rofl:


*She says bitterly... :rofl:*


----------



## Chris77

Poshie, yup still at work. It's 3 pm now...just an hour and a half left. 

Pete is leaving for Vegas on Thursday night....won't see him again until Monday night. :cry:


----------



## Chris77

LeaArr said:


> This is what she does at work. Doing actual work would take away from BnB time don't ya know?! :rofl:

Hey, hey, hey!! Now to be fair, I did actual work aaaaaaaall morning! Now I'm taking a break. :rofl:


----------



## Chris77

toriaaaaTRASH said:


> Well done :rofl:
> 
> 
> *She says bitterly... :rofl:*

:rofl: You'll be on top of me in no time!


----------



## Chris77

Errrr...that didn't sound right. :blush:
:rofl:


----------



## NickyT75

Hey Chris :wave:

i keep forgetting about BAW now :dohh: Im so out of practise coming in here! :rofl: xx


----------



## Chris77

Hiya Nicky :hi:


----------



## Serene123

:rofl: Nah.. I wish I had the time :rofl: Going to stop coming on as much soon. Child needs more fresh air!


----------



## Poshie

:rofl: at Toria! 

Hey what's DH doing in Vegas Chris? (ps. apologies if you've already said in pages back).

Evening Nicky :wave:

I'm feeling in better spirits than I was this morning. Enjoying my wine and will just chill with some tv shortly.


----------



## Chris77

DH is going to a wedding. None of the other wives (our friends) are going...(we've all been invited though) so I didn't want me to the lone female with a bunch of guys. :shy:


----------



## Poshie

I can understand that Chris. You got your own plans for whilst he's away and how long is he away for?


----------



## Chris77

Yup, going to spend time with my mom, aunt and cousins. My cousin has 3 kids...18, 11 and 3. So, there will be 7 of us...going to go out to dinner, watch my wedding video (they haven't seen it yet) play board games and gossip! :winkwink: We're quite an entertaining group to say the very least!!

I used to baby sit the 18 year old! And change his diapers!! Now, he's got a g/f and graduating from high school in May. :shock: God, I feel soooooooo OLD!!!!

My family lives about an hour away from DH and I so I may sleep over at my parent's on Saturday....haven't decided on that yet though.

Poshie, glad you're feeling better. :wine: always has an uncanny knack for making one feel better doesn't it? 

If AF shows up next week, I plan to fully partake in the :wine: drinking!


----------



## Poshie

I'm signing out for a bit girls. Hope the rest of your work days go okay Leah and Chris :friends:

I'll be checking in again later, have a good evening all :D


----------



## Chris77

Bye Poshie :wave: Have a good evening!


----------



## Chris77

UH OH!!!! I'm in Trooooooooubbbbbllle!!!

Yesterday, I broke one of FIL's chairs in the kitchen....one of the bars fell off when I went to sit in it. Ok, no biggie. Tonight, DH and I were eating dinner and I went to get up and I hear this loud CRACK....the whole seat fell off!! :shock: 

_DH: "Oh man, my father's gonna go ape shit! That's 2 chairs in 2 days Chris!"
Me: "It wasn't my fault, all I did was get up!" (Insert an extreme whine)
DH: Of course it was your fault because you sit in half an Indian style in EVERY SINGLE chair you sit in! It's a swivel chair and not meant to be sit on with your leg underneath you. You're supposed to sit with both feet on the floor and I can't believe I'm having this conversation with my 31 year old wife!"
Me: "Well, there's something obviously wrong with the chairs in the first place....they're obviously defective! I mean I can't take 4 screws out of a chair just by getting up!"_ (Well that's my story anyway and I'm sticking to it) :rofl:

Anyway, I made DH switch chairs with me....this way it looks like DH broke the chair, thereby having it look like there really is a defect in the chairs. :rofl: :rofl: DH said that he can't believe he's gonna take the heat for me. :rofl: :rofl:

See....all the more reason why we really need our own place...this way when I break shit, I just have DH to contend with. If DH gets mad at me, I just usually flash him my boobies and all is forgiven. :rofl:


----------



## Serene123

:rofl:


----------



## MissyMojo

uh oh chris, but i agree with u! chairs dnt just break cos of the way you sit on them!! there must be a fault.

u dont have your own place yet?
is housing market bad in the states too, 
we rent private through the army so we're quite lucky, not the having to be apart months on end bit tho thats crap


----------



## Chris77

No, we don't have our own place yet. :cry: We rent out the basement from FIL. The market is very bad here. Now, unless you have an IMMACULATE credit history and your credit score is insanely high, you can't even get a mortgage, let alone one with a decent rate. Banks are in a lot of trouble here. My MIL was going to help us out with a house, but she lost ALOT of money when the stock market crashed a few months back. Also, DH and have a few bills. :blush:


----------



## Poshie

Morning all :D

Just checking in briefly before I shoot off to yet another meeting this morning. 

:rofl: at Chris and the chairs! I blame the quality of the chairs Chris, that can't be right that two have broken so easily surely!

Another lovely sunny day down here, but the wind is pretty cold. I should be back here again early afternoon, so I'll check in on you all then.

PS. Did anyone watch The Great Sperm Race on C4 last night?

Hope everybody has a great Tuesday :friends:


----------



## buffycat

morning!

love the chair story Chris.....:rofl::rofl::rofl: i sit with my leg under me a lot too!

Poshie...i watched it too.....makes me wonder how the hell anyone gets pregnant.....only 60 make it through!


----------



## Chris77

Morning ladies :hi:

Getting dressed for work...see you ladies in about an hour and a half. :wave:


----------



## MissyMojo

aww chris hope u get your own place soon darling xxxxxxxxx


morning girls, omg im sooo happy today!!! :happydance: drs rang blood results in I AM RUBELLA IMMUNE whoooooo hooooo


----------



## golcarlilly

Morning all


----------



## Reedy

Morning girlies x 

Preggo brain has hit full force today x my friends hubby just rang he said 'can I speak to **** & congratulations' & I just said yeah hold on x I didnt know what he was congratulating me on :dohh::rofl:

Hope everyone is well x 

Missy - congrats on the rubella immunity x x x


----------



## Sambatiki

Morning Ladies!!! 

Glad everyone is well!! 

Yes I watched the Great Sperm Race last night..... interesting and f**king depressing! :rofl: :cry: :rofl: :cry: Im starting to wonder if if its ever going to happen or whether Im destined for the LTTC boards!


----------



## buffycat

Hugs to you Kerry...:hugs:

know what you mean though......i was amazed tbh.....

you'll get there.....


----------



## golcarlilly

I couldn't stay awake to watch it all :hissy: I hope it is on catch up tv?


----------



## Sambatiki

Tracy - Linky for you!!! 

https://www.channel4.com/video/brandless-catchup.jsp?vodBrand=the-great-sperm-race

Buffy - I hope so! Its getting too hard now.....


----------



## golcarlilly

Thanks Kerry, I will have to look later cos I can't click on links at work!!

:hugs: btw, you will get your :bfp: soon :hugs:


----------



## Chris77

Missy, great news about the Rubella. :happydance: I, unfortunately am not immune to Rubella or Mumps. I've had the vaccines....twice in fact! But for whatever reason by stupid body didn't take to the immunizations. :dohh:


----------



## Chris77

Sambatiki said:


> Tracy - Linky for you!!!
> 
> https://www.channel4.com/video/brandless-catchup.jsp?vodBrand=the-great-sperm-race

I couldn't watch it. Says I have to be in the UK or Ireland to view it. :hissy: Wonder if it's on youtube? 

*pops out for a look see*


----------



## MissyMojo

I'm sooo sooo pleased im rubella immune i can keep on doinking and not worry that i'd have to avoid children when i get my bfp. 

im on day 40 now without an af and test bfnn today!!!! david thinks i should go 2 drs on friday if still no af, what do u ladies think?


----------



## Chris77

Missy, is it possible you ovulated later than you thought? If not, and if AF still doesn't show today, I would call your doctor. Especially if your cycles are always regular. :hugs:


----------



## Sambatiki

Crap should I get rubella tested??? Going to see doc on thursday anyway so will ask the question then. 

Chris - Thats rubbish you cant view it!! :grr:

Tracy - Thanks love! Its getting REALLY frustrating, and its hard because I keep thinking that this time last year I was preggers! :grr: Note to self..... stop thinking :rofl: 

Missy - Sorry forgot to give my congrats on your rubella results!!! xxxx


----------



## Sambatiki

Missy - It wouldnt hurt to pop and see docs!


----------



## NickyT75

Afternoon ladies :wave:

Missy - thats great news about the Rubella immunity :)

Chris - lmao @ Pete "i cant believe im having this conversation with my 31 year old wife" :rofl: xx


----------



## NickyT75

Kerry - :hug: I know how you feel babe :( xx


----------



## MissyMojo

think i might make an apt for friday if no period of bfp by thursday.............

hugs everyone


----------



## Chris77

NickyT75 said:


> Chris - lmao @ Pete "i cant believe im having this conversation with my 31 year old wife" :rofl: xx

:rofl: Yeah, he's a riot. :rofl:


----------



## Reedy

Hola Girlies x 

:hug: to Nicky & Kerry & chris too x x xx x x x x


----------



## Chris77

Hiya Reedy :hi:


----------



## Reedy

Check out my New Ticker :happydance:

Scan is on the 21st April at 11.30am :yipee: I'll be 13 weeks by then but hey ho I'm still uber excited as is DH x x x x


----------



## NickyT75

oh man im sooooooo tired :sleep:

id think it was a sign.... but nope :nope: :dohh: im just a lazy biatch! :rofl: xx


----------



## NickyT75

Great news on the scan date Reedy hun :happydance: xx


----------



## NickyT75

Chris - i love your bunny ticker babe :) xx


----------



## Poshie

Hey Congratulations Reedy :happydance: That is great news on the scan and yes it must be sooooo exciting! :yipee: and you'll be 13 weeks by then wow! :shock:

Excellent news on the rubella immunity. I was supposed to have mine done but I haven't. I was put off because if I'm not then I'll need a jab and you have to wait a certain no. of weeks before you can ttc again! I was vaccinated at school but.


----------



## MissyMojo

oooh fab news reedy


----------



## NickyT75

.........and *edit (this is to Chris BTW) :dohh:

Must say your chart is looking mighty fine too!! :yipee: :happydance: xx


----------



## golcarlilly

Yaay for the scan countdown ticker Reedy!!! not long to wait it will fly by! Mine is tomorrow :wohoo:


----------



## MissyMojo

they only tested me cos they couldnt see on my records if i'd had the jab:D


----------



## NickyT75

Oooooooh! Tracy exciting times :yipee:

are you gonna find out the sex? xx


----------



## Poshie

There's some scan excitement going on here ladies :happydance: Lots of luck for yours too tomorrow Tracy :D


----------



## Chris77

NickyT75 said:


> .........and *edit (this is to Chris BTW) :dohh:
> 
> Must say your chart is looking mighty fine too!! :yipee: :happydance: xx

Thanks....I am getting a little excited. (but not too b/c temp can take a drastic dip at any time) BUT I've had dreams 3 nights in a row about a baby boy. All 3 dreams baby was in utero and I could clearly see him...very strange.


----------



## golcarlilly

I am going to find out what team if I can! 

Chris - I love weird dreams!!


----------



## Chris77

Reedy, fab news on the scan date! I can't wait to see pics! :yipee: I LOVE ultrasounds! :happydance:

Tracy...can't wait too see your pics too! :yipee: I'm saying boy....anyone else in on the gender pool????


----------



## NickyT75

Ooooooh! Chris the dreams sound amazing! hope its a sign :)

I also dreamt about having a baby girl on 2 consecutive nights recently :happydance: she was newborn in one dream & a couple of months old in the other :cloud9: xx


----------



## Reedy

Thanks girls x we're both so excited x :happydance:

Tracy - bet you wont sleep much tonight x what time is your scan??? 
just think this time tomorrow you'll know if your having a girl or a boy :happydance: how exciting x x x


----------



## NickyT75

Good luck for tomorrow Tracy :)

hope LO cooperates and shows the sonographer his/her bits coz im dying to know :yipee: xx


----------



## Reedy

I'll join you in the gender pool Chris x I think Tracy is going to have another girl x


----------



## NickyT75

i've got a feeling its another girl too xx


----------



## LeaArr

Chris - the chair thing is hardly your fault, I sit like that all the time and have never had a chair brake

Reedy - YAYAYAY Scan!!

Samba - :hugs: 

Tracy - I hope you find out pink or blue tomorrow, but mostly I am just excited for you to see your LO!


----------



## NickyT75

Hey Lea :hi:

you forgot me :dohh: xx


----------



## LeaArr

HI NICKY :flower:

Honestly I didn't forget about you, I went to visit your house first thing!! :hug:


----------



## NickyT75

OK then... I forgive you :friends: :) xx


----------



## Chris77

Okay, so we got:

girl: 2
boy: 1

Morning Lea :hi:


----------



## golcarlilly

I just have to say this (and yes I am an emo!!:blush:) 

I never thought it was possible to have such good friends as you all are to me when we have never even met! You are always there with a kind words when I am feeling fed up and you celebrate with me when I am happy!

Thank you for being here for all my ups and downs over the past year, I love you all :friends: :hugs:


----------



## LeaArr

I say BLUE


----------



## LeaArr

golcarlilly said:


> I just have to say this (and yes I am an emo!!:blush:)
> 
> I never thought it was possible to have such good friends as you all are to me when we have never even met! You are always there with a kind words when I am feeling fed up and you celebrate with me when I am happy!
> 
> Thank you for being here for all my ups and downs over the past year, I love you all :friends: :hugs:

:flower:

I second this whole heartedly.


----------



## Reedy

LeaArr said:


> golcarlilly said:
> 
> 
> I just have to say this (and yes I am an emo!!:blush:)
> 
> I never thought it was possible to have such good friends as you all are to me when we have never even met! You are always there with a kind words when I am feeling fed up and you celebrate with me when I am happy!
> 
> Thank you for being here for all my ups and downs over the past year, I love you all :friends: :hugs:
> 
> :flower:
> 
> I second this whole heartedly.Click to expand...

me 3 x & i nearly cried reading that :cry: :hugs: Love you girls x x x x


----------



## MissyMojo

me 4! ive only been here a month and your all sooo welcomeing:D


----------



## Chris77

Reedy said:


> LeaArr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> golcarlilly said:
> 
> 
> I just have to say this (and yes I am an emo!!:blush:)
> 
> I never thought it was possible to have such good friends as you all are to me when we have never even met! You are always there with a kind words when I am feeling fed up and you celebrate with me when I am happy!
> 
> Thank you for being here for all my ups and downs over the past year, I love you all :friends: :hugs:
> 
> :flower:
> 
> I second this whole heartedly.Click to expand...
> 
> me 3 x & i nearly cried reading that :cry: :hugs: Love you girls x x x xClick to expand...

Me too!!!!!! :friends: :hugs: If I were a rich sort, I'd fly you all to New York this summer for one of our fantastatic bbq's!!


----------



## Chris77

LeaArr said:


> I say BLUE

Alright!
So we got:
Girl: 2
Boy: 2 

hehe..this is so exciting. :happydance:


----------



## Chris77

OH BOY!!!! Have a special person filling out his application today. :dohh: I just want to take the application back and say, "Nah, forget it, you're too stupid, go away." :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## LeaArr

:rofl: That's mean. Just file it in the circular file. :rofl:


----------



## MissyMojo

i vote blue too!!!

hehee chris, i feel like telling my customers that sometimes, if they cant grasp the talkplan or even english, how the hell they gonnna manage an account and contract


----------



## golcarlilly

Chris77 said:


> Reedy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LeaArr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> golcarlilly said:
> 
> 
> I just have to say this (and yes I am an emo!!:blush:)
> 
> I never thought it was possible to have such good friends as you all are to me when we have never even met! You are always there with a kind words when I am feeling fed up and you celebrate with me when I am happy!
> 
> Thank you for being here for all my ups and downs over the past year, I love you all :friends: :hugs:
> 
> :flower:
> 
> I second this whole heartedly.Click to expand...
> 
> me 3 x & i nearly cried reading that :cry: :hugs: Love you girls x x x xClick to expand...
> 
> Me too!!!!!! :friends: :hugs: If I were a rich sort, I'd fly you all to New York this summer for one of our fantastatic bbq's!!Click to expand...

Chris can't you win the lottery then?!! :rofl:


----------



## Chris77

golcarlilly said:


> Chris77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reedy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LeaArr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> golcarlilly said:
> 
> 
> I just have to say this (and yes I am an emo!!:blush:)
> 
> I never thought it was possible to have such good friends as you all are to me when we have never even met! You are always there with a kind words when I am feeling fed up and you celebrate with me when I am happy!
> 
> Thank you for being here for all my ups and downs over the past year, I love you all :friends: :hugs:
> 
> :flower:
> 
> I second this whole heartedly.Click to expand...
> 
> me 3 x & i nearly cried reading that :cry: :hugs: Love you girls x x x xClick to expand...
> 
> Me too!!!!!! :friends: :hugs: If I were a rich sort, I'd fly you all to New York this summer for one of our fantastatic bbq's!!Click to expand...
> 
> Chris can't you win the lottery then?!! :rofl:Click to expand...

I'm trying Tracy, I'm trying!!!! :dohh:


----------



## Chris77

LeaArr said:


> :rofl: That's mean. Just file it in the circular file. :rofl:

:rofl::rofl:
This forum requires that you wait 30 seconds between posts. Please try again in 12 seconds.


----------



## Chris77

Girl: 2
Boy: 3


----------



## golcarlilly

Chris77 said:


> Girl: 2
> Boy: 3


:saywhat:


----------



## LeaArr

Would DD prefer a little brother or a little sister?


----------



## Sambatiki

nicky - :hug: :hug: :hug: 

Lea - :wave:

Gender vote for tracy!

:pink:


----------



## LeaArr

This is getting so exciting now.


----------



## LeaArr

Mornin' Samba, or should I say Afternoon...

This forum requires that you wait 30 seconds between posts. Please try again in 3 seconds.


----------



## Sambatiki

Tracy - Im feeling the love now..... and EMO too! :rofl: 

LOVE YOU ALL!!! xxxx


----------



## Chris77

Hi Kerry :hi:

Girl: 3
Boy: 3


----------



## Poshie

Can I join in the vote for Tracy's :baby: sex please? I think *GIRL* :D


----------



## Chris77

Gender Pool
Girl: 4
Boy: 3


----------



## golcarlilly

Oh I get it now - gender pool confused me (your funny American ways of talking :rofl:) sorry pardon my baby brain :blush: 

DD doesn't care either way, DH would prefer a boy, I don't mind I am just so happy to be pg finally that as long as it is healthy I am ecstatic!! 

Team Flumps all have me down for a boy!


----------



## Chris77

golcarlilly said:


> Oh I get it now - gender pool confused me (your funny American ways of talking :rofl:) sorry pardon my baby brain :blush:

Oops....sorry! :blush: :rofl: What do you call it over there? We say "pool" when we're betting on games, babies, etc.


----------



## golcarlilly

Don't worry!! :rofl:

I like it that you are all voting!!


----------



## NickyT75

Reedy said:


> LeaArr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> golcarlilly said:
> 
> 
> I just have to say this (and yes I am an emo!!:blush:)
> 
> I never thought it was possible to have such good friends as you all are to me when we have never even met! You are always there with a kind words when I am feeling fed up and you celebrate with me when I am happy!
> 
> Thank you for being here for all my ups and downs over the past year, I love you all :friends: :hugs:
> 
> :flower:
> 
> I second this whole heartedly.Click to expand...
> 
> me 3 x & i nearly cried reading that :cry: :hugs: Love you girls x x x xClick to expand...


Awww! you big softies :hug: we love you too :kiss: xx


----------



## Sambatiki

tracy - Are there lots of :blue: bumps in flumpy??? 

lea - Sorry hun I didnt say hi!!! Hows things today??


----------



## NickyT75

looks like the BAW team are voting Girl!! :pink: at the moment :) xx


----------



## golcarlilly

So far we have 3 girls and one boy!


----------



## NickyT75

Cant wait to find out tomorrow Tracy :happydance:

what time will you be back online so I can stalk you?? :muaha: xx


----------



## golcarlilly

:rofl: Nicky, it depends if I go in on time and how long they let me ooh and ahh over lo!! my appt is 12 pm and I have to come straight back to work after worst luck!! I would say will be back around 2 ish at the latest!


----------



## NickyT75

:rofl: Right half past one it is then!! (im scared i'll miss the announcement) :dohh:

I'll be waiting with 'bated' breath :confused: (what does that even mean??!!) :shrug: :rofl:

Come on Team PINK!! im rooting for you!! :happydance: xx


----------



## LeaArr

Nicky - It's gonna be BLUE!!


----------



## Sambatiki

Ohhhh lots of :pink: bumps going on!!!!


----------



## Sambatiki

Nicky - I'll meet you here!!! 1.30pm!! :rofl:


----------



## Sambatiki

Ohhh Shall I put on a little buffet???? Sandwiches... sausage rolls.... mini pizza etc etc ohhhh cheese and pineapple on sticks :rofl:


----------



## Reedy

Sambatiki said:


> Ohhh Shall I put on a little buffet???? Sandwiches... sausage rolls.... mini pizza etc etc ohhhh cheese and pineapple on sticks :rofl:

I'm starting to drool :blush: 
I love buffet food x yum x 

I'll make sure I'm here for 1.30pm too for the big announcement :happydance:


----------



## Poshie

Count me in ladies! 1:30pm - it's a date :D COME ON TEAM *PINK*. ps. What is the prize?

Cheese and Pineapple sticks are just YUMMY! I hardly ever have those these days but I bloody love them. In fact I might just pick the ingredients up (tricky one that!) on my next shopping trip :D


----------



## NickyT75

Sambatiki said:


> Nicky - I'll meet you here!!! 1.30pm!! :rofl:

LOL its a date! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: xx


----------



## NickyT75

Sambatiki said:


> Ohhh Shall I put on a little buffet???? Sandwiches... sausage rolls.... mini pizza etc etc ohhhh cheese and pineapple on sticks :rofl:

:wohoo: Ooooh! its a parteeeeeeeeeeeeeeeey!!!! :yipee: :dance: xx


----------



## LeaArr

trying to figure out when that is in "Lea Time" uhhh...geez, I think that is 7 fricken 30!!


----------



## NickyT75

Sambatiki said:


> Ohhh Shall I put on a little buffet???? Sandwiches... sausage rolls.... mini pizza etc etc ohhhh cheese and pineapple on sticks :rofl:

Can I have cheese and pickles on sticks please?? I love pickled onions :cloud9: xx


----------



## NickyT75

Awwwwwww! BOOOO! :( that sucks Lea :(

we'll save you some goodies tho for when you get here :friends: xx


----------



## Chris77

LeaArr said:


> Nicky - It's gonna be BLUE!!

I second that! :blue: :D


----------



## Chris77

Oooooohhhhh paaaaarrrtttyy!! :happydance:


----------



## Chris77

What's this? I come in to a room and everyone stops chatting! :grr: I took a shower this morning.....I SWEAR!!!!!! :rofl::rofl:


----------



## LeaArr

You lie! Smelly! :sick: :rofl:


----------



## Chris77

No, I'm not (insert whiny voice)...I even have my coconut mango body lotion on. :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## MissyMojo

ooh smells nice, i was eating me tea!!!! and teaching my baby sim to talk


is back pain a syptom or just me being odd


----------



## LeaArr

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...s-labour-baby-wobbles-has-arrived-6-16pm.html

:wohoo::yipee::happydance:


----------



## NatalieW

Evning...


----------



## MissyMojo

hi nat, how was your day?


----------



## NatalieW

Well it was first day back at work for three days... No-one mentioned time off which was good.

I'm shattered now!!!

How was your day Missy...?

I can't comment on Tracy's flavour of baby until I find out her cravings!


----------



## Chris77

LeaArr said:


> https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...s-labour-baby-wobbles-has-arrived-6-16pm.html
> 
> :wohoo::yipee::happydance:

:yipee: :yipee:


----------



## MissyMojo

aww bless u nat, my days been ok got bloods bk frm drs i am rubella immune :) but had really bad back ache the last 2 days,


----------



## NatalieW

Well done... I got all clear on everything when I had it all done during pregnancy booking...

What is everyone eating for diiiner?

:hi: bouncy Chris


----------



## Chris77

Hi Nat :hi: 

No idea what's for dinner. Maybe McDonald's. Last night, cereal, tonight McDonald's. My husband is such a lucky, lucky man. :rofl:


----------



## MissyMojo

i made sweet n sour for dinner


----------



## Chris77

Oh yummy Missy!


----------



## MissyMojo

it didnt taste right ??? not sure why, but never mind i ate it


----------



## NickyT75

hey ladies im back :hi:


----------



## Chris77

MissyMojo said:


> it didnt taste right ??? not sure why, but never mind i ate it

:rofl: that's was me with my eggs last night - didn't taste right but I ate them anyway. :rofl:


----------



## NickyT75

I made loaded potato skins for tea & it was yummy! :) x


----------



## Chris77

WB Nicky :hi:


----------



## Chris77

NickyT75 said:


> I made loaded potato skins for tea & it was yummy! :) x

Oooooooohhh...those are GOOOOOOD!!


----------



## NatalieW

Hi Nicky...

I want some potato skins!!!! Missy - did you miss something out of the recipe

We are having breaded salmon, roasted veg and steamed new potatoes!!!


----------



## NickyT75

I know... it was my 1st attempt at making them and they went down a storm :smug: x


----------



## NickyT75

Hey Nat :hi: x


----------



## NickyT75

Ive got a confession to make... :blush: they were yummy BUT...

I had to ask Reedy how to make them this morning :rofl: (thanks Reedy) xx


----------



## NickyT75

NatalieW said:


> Hi Nicky...
> 
> We are having breaded salmon, roasted veg and steamed new potatoes!!!

Sounds very healthy Nat :thumbup:

I wish I liked Salmon coz it always looks nice but im not keen on any type of seafood really (besides fish finger sarnies :rofl: im classy arent I?) :rofl: xx


----------



## Chris77

I'm not a huge fish fan either. But I love salmon, lobster, crab legs, shrimp and fish sticks! :D


----------



## NatalieW

Chris77 said:


> I'm not a huge fish fan either. But I love salmon, lobster, crab legs, shrimp and fish sticks! :D

:rofl: not a fish fan my arse!

Ooooh Nicky sounds lovely!!!


----------



## NickyT75

Fish sticks??? as in the red/white things found in the chilled cabinets of supermarkets :sick:

hate to be the one to break this to you babe but theres no fish in them :sick: 

I wouldnt eat one if you paid me :sick: xx


----------



## NatalieW

Even I don't like the fish sticks.... :sick:


----------



## Chris77

Red and white?? No, these are the ones I eat:

https://i12.photobucket.com/albums/a234/prairielady_/gortonsfishsticks.jpg


----------



## LeaArr

to be fair, fish sticks are fish, but they are the same fish that crab trappers use as bait :rofl:


----------



## NatalieW

oooh Fish Fingers!!!!


----------



## NickyT75

Chris77 said:


> Red and white?? No, these are the ones I eat:
> 
> https://i12.photobucket.com/albums/a234/prairielady_/gortonsfishsticks.jpg

Ahhhhhhh! those are fish fingers babe :) xx


----------



## Chris77

LeaArr said:


> to be fair, fish sticks are fish, but they are the same fish that crab trappers use as bait :rofl:

bait or not...they taste yummy. :rofl: I only eat Gorton's though......"_trust the Gorton's fisherman_" :rofl:


----------



## Chris77

NickyT75 said:


> Chris77 said:
> 
> 
> Red and white?? No, these are the ones I eat:
> 
> https://i12.photobucket.com/albums/a234/prairielady_/gortonsfishsticks.jpg
> 
> Ahhhhhhh! those are fish fingers babe :) xxClick to expand...

Ahh...we call 'em fish sticks here. But call chicken that looks like that 'chicken fingers' Go figure! :shrug: :rofl: 

So, I wanna know now......what in the world are fish sticks in England??


----------



## NickyT75

Fish sticks are a whole different ball game :sick: 'reconstituted' rubbish full of additives to make them remotely fishy

they used to be called crab sticks then fish sticks but now they have to be called seafood sticks as thats a bit more vague :rofl: and they are nowhere near good enough to be described as 'fish' :rofl: x


----------



## Chris77

NickyT75 said:


> Fish sticks are a whole different ball game :sick: 'reconstituted' rubbish full of additives to make them remotely fishy
> 
> they used to be called crab sticks then fish sticks but now they have to be called seafood sticks as thats a bit more vague :rofl: and they are nowhere near good enough to be described as 'fish' :rofl: x

Ahhhhh gotcha! Sort of like hot dogs.....lips and assholes. :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## LeaArr

mmm..tube steak :rofl:


----------



## NickyT75

https://i535.photobucket.com/albums/ee352/NickyT75/fishsticks.jpg 

yuk yuk yuk! :sick:


----------



## Chris77

I actually like hot dogs. There's this one place where I live (it's THE ONE AND ONLY place around that does it like this) Anyway, they're called Walter's and they fry the hot dogs and have their own blend of 'mustard' soooooooooooooooooooooooo friggin yummy!!


----------



## LeaArr

NickyT75 said:


> https://i535.photobucket.com/albums/ee352/NickyT75/fishsticks.jpg
> 
> yuk yuk yuk! :sick:

Yeh, those look like imitation crab. I went through a big imitation crab phase. It still comes and goes to be honest. :rofl:


----------



## Chris77

NickyT75 said:


> https://i535.photobucket.com/albums/ee352/NickyT75/fishsticks.jpg
> 
> yuk yuk yuk! :sick:

yeah I googled seafood sticks after you told me what they were and found that.


----------



## LeaArr

I <3 hotdogs. mmmm...


----------



## Chris77

LeaArr said:


> NickyT75 said:
> 
> 
> https://i535.photobucket.com/albums/ee352/NickyT75/fishsticks.jpg
> 
> yuk yuk yuk! :sick:
> 
> Yeh, those look like imitation crab. I went through a big imitation crab phase. It still comes and goes to be honest. :rofl:Click to expand...

I was just thinking imitation crab!!!!


----------



## Chris77

LeaArr said:


> I <3 hotdogs. mmmm...

I love me some weiners. :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## LeaArr

:rofl:


----------



## Poshie

Hey Nat :) you feeling better today? Sounds like you have some insider knowledge on what cravings mean what sex, do tell....


----------



## Poshie

Ps. There's definitely something fishy going on here tonight.....;)


----------



## Serene123

Evening girls! How are you all? Haven't been on as much lately. Far too tired :(


----------



## Chris77

Hey Toria :hi:


----------



## NickyT75

Hey Toria :hi:

Lol @ Poshie 'something fishy' :rofl: there isnt much 'fishy' in those things believe me... the place I used to work makes them and :sick: is all I can say x


----------



## NatalieW

:hi: poshie and toria..

poshie - no inside knowledge, you could guess the sex of my baby but you couldn't by my cravings... I hate sweet stuff.

Chris - I love grilled fish fingers, in a pitta bread with mayo and lettuce...
 



Attached Files:







images_Cod%20Fish%20Fingers.jpg
File size: 22.1 KB
Views: 0


----------



## MissyMojo

heeya girls, i missed like 2 or 3 pages hahah my internet went down:( how are we all doing, u ladies all had ur tea's yet??? i have a hankering after somthing very sweet.... a very bad sign af is round the corner


----------



## Chris77

NatalieW said:


> :hi: poshie and toria..
> 
> poshie - no inside knowledge, you could guess the sex of my baby but you couldn't by my cravings... I hate sweet stuff.
> 
> Chris - I love grilled fish fingers, in a pitta bread with mayo and lettuce...

OMG!! That looks and sounds so scrumptious!! I'm REAAAAALLLY hungry now!!!! :dohh:


----------



## Chris77

I just have a hankering for food period. :dohh: :rofl:


----------



## NickyT75

Nat you are defo much classier than me :rofl:

I just shove them between 2 slices of lovely white bread & cover them in tomato sauce :blush: xx


----------



## NatalieW

oooh no nicky, I love that version too!!!!

Lol Chris go get your fish stick sarnie!!!


----------



## Chris77

Well, ladies time for me to sign-off. Another work day down....another day, another penny. :rofl:

Gonna pick up DH from work and decide on what to eat. I'm thinking a real big juicy, well done (very) cheeseburger with fries! :happydance:

Yeah.....like I'm ever gonna fit back into a bikini. :dohh: :rofl:

:wave: ladies see ya's later!!


----------



## NickyT75

I DO grill them tho! :smug: :rofl: :rofl: xx


----------



## NickyT75

Bye Chris :wave:

enjoy your hamburger :) xx


----------



## NatalieW

NIght NIght Chris!!!! Enjoy the cheese buggar


----------



## MissyMojo

i like fish fingers oven baked with tomato and herb pasta and sauce :D


----------



## NickyT75

Lmao @ us talking about fish fingers for the past 5 pages! :rofl:

we sure must have boring lives :dohh: :rofl: xx


----------



## NatalieW

No NO... just simple food make the world go around!!!


----------



## Chris77

NickyT75 said:


> Lmao @ us talking about fish fingers for the past 5 pages! :rofl:
> 
> we sure must have boring lives :dohh: :rofl: xx

:rofl::rofl:

Cheeseburger was yummy! :happydance:

My little Annie is sick. When we got home she had diarrhea and then only ate about half her dinner....poor thing.


----------



## LeaArr

aww...poor Annie.


----------



## Chris77

Watching Dancing With The Stars...Olympian Shawn Johnson is in it....only reason I'm watching it I think. :rofl:

I sooooooooo wish I was in gymnastics or at least kept up with my Powerlifting....I was so good and sooo muscular. Now, I'm just a loser with more rolls than a McDonald's franchise. :rofl:

Ok, sorry...pity party over.


----------



## MissyMojo

Good Morning Ladies, how we doing today?

chris i hope annie feels better soonies,

we wernt sad talking about fish fingers for 5 pages, i dont think anyway!!! lol

im off to work today so wont be chatting with you ladies again til bout 6 pm, so i'll have maybe what 10 12 pages to read through when i get home, lol, Have fun girls , have a good day xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## golcarlilly

Morning ladies, no idea what the ozbutterfly post is about?!!! 

I am glad you are all having a buffet party in honour of my forthcoming announcement :rofl: can you please save me some pickled onions and cheese on sticks and I want some seafood sticks dipped in marie rose sauce too please (I know they are just made from crap but I actually like them :blush:) 

I will hurry back and let you know what team I am joining! Less than 3 hours to go :wohoo:

Nat for your prediction - I have been craving sweet things - chocolate, cake, jelly sweets etc... I never normally eat ANYTHING sweet!!!!


----------



## MissyMojo

ooooh tracy fingers crossed lil bubs aint got legs crossed!!!!

i have a picnic for work today, mini eggs, brad buns and diet coke!!!! hahaha i m soo weird !!!!


----------



## golcarlilly

Morning Missy what are brad buns?


----------



## Reedy

Morning my lovelies x 

Loving the talk about fish for last few pages :rofl: I had fish fingers for dinner last night with chips peas & bbq sauce yum x 

Nicky - Pleased to hear the potato boats went down well x Think I might have them tonight x 

Tracy - I'm so freaking excited about your scan today :happydance: hurry up 1.30pm :happydance:

I went up a box today :yipee: mini bear now looks like a baby & not a Alien

Hope everyone is well x x x


----------



## golcarlilly

Yaay for going up a box!! :hugs: 

I love fish fingers too, I have them with mayo or tartare sauce though!


----------



## buffycat

morning....! :wave:


----------



## baby.love

Morning girls,

Tracy i vote GIRL for you! Good luck at the scan i hope bubba cooperates and lets you see whats down there lol!

Hmmm Ozbutterfly! I dont get it :rofl: 

Hiya Missy :wave:


----------



## baby.love

Hiya buffy xx

This forum requires that you wait 30 seconds between posts. Please try again in 7 seconds. Go me and my 1st bit of spamming! :rofl:


----------



## Reedy

Hiya Buffy, Tracy, Missy & Leah x

Buffy - How you feeling huni?? How many weeks are you??

Leah - 11 weeks tomorrow x you'll be at 12 weeks before you know it x I still have 3 weeks to go x


----------



## baby.love

Hiya Reedy,..... :happydance: you have moved up a box Congrats xxx


----------



## buffycat

nice one Leah! :rofl:

Tracy...i'm all excited for your scan!

Leah - when is yours? and has your bump grown again?!


----------



## baby.love

Whats that Buffy my sexing scan or 12 week? My sexing scan is on 2nd May :wohoo:

Erm the bump is definatly growing well and rising alot now :happydance:

How are you hunni ? xxx


----------



## golcarlilly

Morning Leah and Buffy!


----------



## baby.love

Hiya Tracy... I bet you are well excited! Erm girls no buffet food for me as savoury makes me wanna gag! I'll bring a cake YUM YUM


----------



## buffycat

all exciting! fingers crossed that this one is really sticky for me!

i'm ok....have been very ropey with ms......no phyisical sickness, but man, i felt rough.....other than feeling rough, i seem to be hungry (for sweet food) all of the time!

ooh, that reminds me...my appointment hasn't come though yet...need to give them a call!


----------



## golcarlilly

That was me too Buffy, always eating to stave off the sicky feeling! I am amazed I actually lost weight in first tri - 10 pounds!! cos I was eating all the time!!!!!


----------



## Reedy

Have you girls been in to Daisy's journal????


----------



## golcarlilly

No?


----------



## Reedy

Go take a look x


----------



## golcarlilly

Just popped in - FAB news!!!!


----------



## baby.love

:wohoo: way to go Daisy xx


----------



## golcarlilly

Right girls i am signing off now - see you in a while!!


----------



## Reedy

Bye Tracy x we'll all be here waiting for you when you get back :happydance:


----------



## baby.love

See you later Tracy, cant wait to hear the news xxx


----------



## NickyT75

Morning girls :)

Good luck Tracy xx


----------



## Reedy

Morning Nicky x 

How are you??


----------



## Chris77

Afternoon ladies :hi:


----------



## baby.love

Hiya Chris how are you?


----------



## Reedy

hiya Chris x x x


----------



## Sambatiki

Hiya ladies!!!


----------



## Chris77

Hi Kerry :hi:

I'm doing okay...kinda low today.


----------



## baby.love

Hey Kerry

Aww Chris :hugs: sorry you are feeling low today xxx


----------



## MissyMojo

hey girls mananged to grab 5 mins ,


big loves chris hope u feel happier soonies, im too early fr tracys results:(

hi to baby.love, nicky, reedy,buffycat, leaArr chris 
and tracy, i meant bread buns! but brad buns oooh yummy too but maybe a few yrs ago hes gettin on a bit


----------



## Reedy

Hiya Missy x 

Where's Tracy :hissy: hurry up girl I wanna know


----------



## Chris77

her scan was at 1:30 wasn't it? It's only 1:45 where you are now...RELAX!! She'll be here! :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Chris77

What the fuck is going on with the fonts??


----------



## Chris77

Oh....nevermind. :rofl:


----------



## LeaArr

Why isn't she here now? can't she fly back or something! c'mon now! I want my blue bump idea confirmed!!


----------



## NickyT75

Im here :hi:

sorry im late guys.... :blush:

I didnt miss the big announcement did I???? xx


----------



## Chris77

Now, it's back! :shrug:


----------



## NickyT75

Chris77 said:


> her scan was at 1:30 wasn't it? It's only 1:45 where you are now...RELAX!! She'll be here! :rofl: :rofl:

Nope - scan was at 12:30 babe 

she is due to arrive any second now :happydance: xx


----------



## Chris77

NickyT75 said:


> Chris77 said:
> 
> 
> her scan was at 1:30 wasn't it? It's only 1:45 where you are now...RELAX!! She'll be here! :rofl: :rofl:
> 
> Nope - scan was at 12:30 babe
> 
> she is due to arrive any second now :happydance: xxClick to expand...

Oh...well then dat makes sense. :dohh: :rofl:


----------



## NickyT75

Come on team :pink: im rooting for you!! xx


----------



## Chris77

Come on :blue:

Am I the only one that's seeing weird fonts????


----------



## Sambatiki

https://i525.photobucket.com/albums/cc334/sophie12342/our%20house/buffet-food.jpg

Sorry Im late!!!


----------



## Chris77

Nice spread Kerry! :thumbup:


----------



## baby.love

i need to know lol! I am thinking :pink: ...


----------



## baby.love

Very nice Kerry, although savoury aint my fave at the moment so i'll stick to :cake: lol


----------



## Chris77

I brought desserts!

https://i12.photobucket.com/albums/a234/prairielady_/desserts.jpg


----------



## Reedy

Lovely spread kerry x you have excelled yourself x 

I'm with nicky & Leah, Team :pink: all the way x x x


----------



## baby.love

OMG Chris i LOVE you! YUM YUM lol


----------



## LeaArr

Kerry! It's everything you said it would be. Thanks for the sweets Chris.


----------



## Chris77

and some
https://i12.photobucket.com/albums/a234/prairielady_/atlanta_chocolate_fountain.jpg


----------



## LeaArr

Love the balloons hun! mmmm...fruit.


----------



## Reedy

Yummy desserts Chris x Now its really is a party :happydance:


----------



## Chris77

*PHEW* I'm tired lugging that all in and setting it up. :sleep: 

:rofl: :rofl:


----------



## baby.love

:wohoo: Chocolate fountain... Chris you have really made a fab sweeties spread!


----------



## Reedy

Chris77 said:


> and some
> https://i12.photobucket.com/albums/a234/prairielady_/atlanta_chocolate_fountain.jpg

OMG this is amazing x *drools & dives right in* 
Love you Chris


----------



## Chris77

*pulls Reedy back from the chocolate* :rofl:


----------



## Sambatiki

yummy Chris!! 

tracy needs to hurry up or she'll miss the food!! 

I think :pink:


----------



## Reedy

Chris77 said:


> *pulls Reedy back from the chocolate* :rofl:

*fights with Chris to let her go back in* :rofl:


----------



## golcarlilly

I am back, please read my journal for details xxx


----------



## NickyT75

tell us here!!!!!!!!!!!!! xx


----------



## baby.love

I just saw your journal hun,

I am so sorry you got treated like that hun :hugs: Stupid woman shouldnt be in the job she is if thats the way she treats people!

:hugs:


----------



## NickyT75

We've been waiting forever! dont be cruel to us :sad2: xx


----------



## LeaArr

Tracy - :hugs: again. Go get that 4d scan ASAP hun! :hug:


----------



## NickyT75

Sorry babe :hug:

didnt realise you were upset :hugs: xx


----------



## Sambatiki

TRacy - :hug: Stooopid woman!!! 4D scan would be soooo much better anyway!! Fingers crossed that it isnt the same one next week


----------



## Chris77

So sorry she was a heartless twat. :ninja: Get your 4-D scan booked ASAP. Some people don't belong in certain careers.


----------



## Reedy

:hug: Tracy x


----------



## golcarlilly

I have booked a gender scan for 10.30 on Saturday at Babybond in Barnsley (45 mins from me) so I feel a little happier now, they will also do a general health check so I will be able to make sure LO's spine is ok


----------



## buffycat

yummy....marshmallow square......


----------



## buffycat

hi Tracy...well done for getting something booked...and i'm sure everything is fine....

she really shouldn't have acted that way....you could always pass comments to the hospital you know?


----------



## golcarlilly

I know, I might do but am just waiting in case I get her again next week! Even the pic we got is not that good, we saw much better shots than the one she said we could have! she just didn't seem like she could be arsed at all!


----------



## buffycat

ffs....what is it with bloody hospitals?!?!?!?!?


----------



## buffycat

just phoned to chase my appointment...medical secretary passed me to maternity.....they said there is no appointment on the system.....so tried to pass me back to medical secretary ( no answer though)...

all i want is an appointment for a scan! what do i have to do?!


----------



## buffycat

:growlmad: :gun::growlmad: :gun::growlmad: :gun:


----------



## golcarlilly

buffycat said:


> :growlmad: :gun::growlmad: :gun::growlmad: :gun:

My sentiments exactly!!!


----------



## Reedy

Tracy - so pleased to here you got something booked x x x x

Buffy - thats crap tell them to get off their fat backsides & do something :gun:


----------



## buffycat

it got worse before it got better!

after the original crap call, i diappeared into one of the office meeting rooms (nb....there is only so much you can say when work people are around!)

got through the medical secretaries.....started explaining the situation....and she put the phone down on me!!!

yes....she put the phone down !!!! :saywhat:

so....am mega pissed off at this stage.....took a long breath and phoned again....so answer!

then try again....someone answered.....made sure she could hear me...and launched into my explanation......fortunately she was nice and listed rather than the last one was was like :ignore:

end result....a letter is coming out....and the app will be on April 7th!

finally i got there.....! :dance:


----------



## LeaArr

That's good hun! Counting down to April 7th now. What is with crapbag people though? :hug:


----------



## golcarlilly

God I could quite happily murder half the population today!!! Glad you got there in the end Buffy and not long to wait!!! :hugs:


----------



## Reedy

What a bitch putting the phone down on you x 

Glad you finally got somewhere though huni x x x x 

Roll on april 7th :happydance:


----------



## MissyMojo

aw buffy cat :hugs: for evil moo putting fone down, big hugs and good luck for 7th

tracy imm soo sorry u had to go through that today, theres no way you should have been treat like that, i would write a letter of complaint to ur local nhs trust blasting them its not on. good luck for saturday babes xxxxxxx


----------



## NatalieW

Evening all...


----------



## NatalieW

OOOH buffy scan, thats exciting! Day after my final scan too... we can have two days of good news!!!! Sorry about the bitch and the phone, I'd complain..


----------



## LeaArr

Hey Nat :hi:

I am so :grr: at myself right now. I was doing so well, then I decided it would be a good idea to get a loaded Chicken sub from Subway yesterday. 880 FRICKEN CALS!! Dumb Dummy!!


----------



## NatalieW

Don't beat yourself up... you are allowed a treat and that is your treat... if you don't treat yourself you'll go mad!!

Even with my diet I allow myself a cake or something..


----------



## LeaArr

My treat was supposed to be the chocolate I got on my way to work today though. Now I'm going to feel guilty about eating the chocolate cause I had a frickin chicken sangwich. :grr:


----------



## NatalieW

Don't be daft!!! Enjoy it!! Then tomorrow continue again. We are human!!!


----------



## ozbutterfly

I'm having one of those days where I just don't want to do anything. Period.


----------



## MissyMojo

morning ladies,
i'm sooo fed up of waiting for the witch now, shes being sooo spiteful, i wnt her to come visit me!!!!


----------



## baby.love

Morning all ..

Its a big day for us as Ethan finally has his speech therapy appointment! I have been fighting for this for along time! So here we go on another journey of up's and down's but atleast the outcome should be a good one :)

How is everyone?

Missy sorry the :witch: is being mean to you x


----------



## MissyMojo

good luck baby.love at least u have gotten the appt now:D

ive given up testing now another :bfn: today and im 2 weeks late!!! going to drs instead, just need to get an appt


----------



## baby.love

Thanks Missy, yeah i am so pleased the appointment is here! We have been pushing for this for atleast 6 months..

Sounds like the stupid hag is giving you hell, i hope the Dr can help x


----------



## MissyMojo

cant get into the drs today the police rang at 8am so by timme i rang drs at 20past no more female drs available!!!! so i'll try again tomoro


----------



## golcarlilly

Morning ladies, 

Missy hope you get an appt tomorrow :hugs:

leah Good luck at speech therapists :hugs:


----------



## Reedy

Morning girls x 

OzButterfly - welcome to BAW x 

Leah - :happydance: on Ethan's appointment x hope all goes well x 

Missy - Why did the police ring you??? (I'm a nosey bugger)

Tracy - Morning huni x how you feeling today???


Well I havent had a cup of tea for 4 weeks now so decided i would try one today x & its helping loads with the sickness x Why didnt I try this 4 weeks ago :dohh:


----------



## MissyMojo

aww reedy im glad tea is calming ur tummy, 

police rang to confirm they belive we've been conned by a fraudster, and to arrange to visit so i can sign my statement. we had a gentleman come to the door offering to put photos onto canvas, he took our money and has fobbed us off with excuses etc and not brought us our canvas!! so we reported it to the police and theyre investigating him for fraud


----------



## NickyT75

Morning gorgeous ladies :wave: xx


----------



## MissyMojo

good morning nicky, 

hope every one has a good day, this is me logging off now to go to work :( will be back for a visit after bye bye lovely ladies


----------



## golcarlilly

OMG I hope they catch the bugger Missy!!! some people just have no morals do they!!


----------



## Reedy

Missy - thats awful hope they catch the scumbag x 

Hiya Nicky x

Turns out the tea didnt help at all so am now eating rich tea biscuits x


----------



## golcarlilly

Are you feeling sick all the time Reedy? I did - morning noon and night for the first 3 months :sick:


----------



## Chris77

Afternoon ladies!

My little Annie Girl is going to the eye doctor this morning. DH is bringing her. She has an eye condition (KCS) that can lead to scarring and blindness. The last few week's we've started noticing her eyes getting worse, and the medication we've been using since we first got her at 13 weeks old is not working as well anymore. So, we're bringing her in for a re-check.


----------



## Reedy

Tracy - yep , sickness is constant 24/7 x but hopefully another 3 weeks & it will pass so i can really enjoy being pregnant x 

Chris - Oh no poor Annie :cry: hope she's ok x x x x


----------



## Chris77

Sorry you're still feeling ill Reedy. :hugs: Hope it passes soon. :hugs:


----------



## golcarlilly

Hope the sickness wears off soon Reedy :hugs:

Hi Chris, hope Annie is ok poor thing!


----------



## LeaArr

Hey ladies, 
Just dropping in with a quick hello before I tackle the mountain of paper on my desk. I hope you all are well. :hug:

I'll be back at break time to hassle y'all. :rofl:


----------



## Chris77

Annie's okay! :yipee:

Her tear production in the right eye doubled since last visit! Left eye is still the same. The vet gave us an antibiotic and and an anti-inflamatory to add to her regimen. 

Ladies, take a look over in my journo.....I'm so confused and getting a little upset.


----------



## golcarlilly

Hi lea hope you are back soon - don't work too hard!

Chris great news about Annie, i will have a read in your journal :hugs:


----------



## Reedy

Hiya Lea x 

Chris - Fab news on little Annie x 
Going over to your journo now xx


----------



## Chris77

Thanks ladies :friends: Guess I just have to wait and see.

Work is balls today.....people are pissing me off. :growlmad:


----------



## golcarlilly

i just wanna go home I have stomach ache - trapped wind i think not baby related pain! :blush: it is killing me though!


----------



## Chris77

Oh that's terrible Tracy....stomach ache's are the worst....I hope you feel better soon. :hugs:


----------



## LeaArr

I have been trying to make it to all of your houses. Wish me luck. :rofl:

Oh Nat, You'll be happy to know I ate the fricken chocolate, and I'm going to do it again today. I deserve it!! :rofl:


----------



## golcarlilly

LeaArr said:


> I have been trying to make it to all of your houses. Wish me luck. :rofl:
> 
> Oh Nat, You'll be happy to know I ate the fricken chocolate, and I'm going to do it again today. I deserve it!! :rofl:

You do!! I hate diets!!


----------



## Chris77

I hate diets too. :growlmad:


----------



## Reedy

Diets are crap & should be made illegal :rofl:


----------



## Chris77

I second that!! I mean it even has the word "die" in it....who wants to do that? :rofl:


----------



## MissyMojo

diets really suck but then i broke mine to have a portion of chips from the chipshop and we rewarded with raw potatoes!!! and they'd obviously at some point spilt peas on the scoop or summat cos i put on in and all i could taste was mushy peas!!! very very gross, so sticking to diet 2moro


----------



## LeaArr

I hate diets too; however, Nick is concerned about my health and we want to make sure that I can carry the next LO to term. I know I know, there is nothing I could have done differently to save Taylor (and I am finally coming to terms with the fact that it wasn't my fault this happened), but knowing that I can try to do better for the next little gummy bear, and for myself, makes me feel better.


----------



## MissyMojo

aww lea hun hugs :hug: hugs:


----------



## Chris77

:hug: Lea 

Just an FYI....my cousin is VERY overweight (you can see on her my wedding pics in FB) she was my maid-of-honor. Anyway, she had 3 pregnancies...all carried to term. I also now of other rather large ladies that carried to term as well. On the flip side, I've known of very thin women who have had miscarriages. So, although being of average weight is of course, very healthy, I don't think weight (by itself) has any bearing on whether or not a pregnancy can be carried to term.

Now, with that said.......I need to get my fat ass on a treadmill. Being pleasantly plump is all well and good, but I'm starting to feel the effects of it (out of breath from just walking up a flight of stairs, etc) and that isn't good.


----------



## Reedy

:hug: Lea x x x 

mini bear doesnt want mummy to diet so s/he is making me eat a whole pizza to myself :blush::rofl:


----------



## NatalieW

Evening...

Lea - good you can eat my share of chocs!!!

Chris - How's Annie?

Leah - can I be really rude and ask why Ethan has speech therapy? Really good on the appointment... xx



I got two weeks until bubs is full term, where has the time gone???


----------



## Reedy

Hiya Nat x 

wow only 2 weeks x the time really has gone quick x doesnt seem that long ago you were announcing your :bfp:


----------



## NatalieW

No I know... I don'r know where the time has gone!!! Please someone tell me!!!


----------



## LeaArr

Chris77 said:


> :hug: Lea
> 
> Just an FYI....my cousin is VERY overweight (you can see on her my wedding pics in FB) she was my maid-of-honor. Anyway, she had 3 pregnancies...all carried to term. I also now of other rather large ladies that carried to term as well. On the flip side, I've known of very thin women who have had miscarriages. So, although being of average weight is of course, very healthy, I don't think weight (by itself) has any bearing on whether or not a pregnancy can be carried to term.
> 
> Now, with that said.......I need to get my fat ass on a treadmill. Being pleasantly plump is all well and good, but I'm starting to feel the effects of it (out of breath from just walking up a flight of stairs, etc) and that isn't good.

I was nodding the whole time I was reading this, and I know that my weight wasn't the reason. It makes me feel better to have a bit more control. I just want the next gummy bear to have the best chance possible. :hugs:


----------



## baby.love

Evening girls

Well Ethan's speech therapy wasn't what i was expecting, she got him to do a few things and agreed the only place he is lacking is with have conversations! His recognition of things and understanding is perfect, so we are being sent some info on different things to do with him and she will then reassess him in a couple of months, In the mean time she is going to go and observe him at pre-school! She didn't say much but took note of the whole ADHD thing.

Nat Ethan was referred as he isnt great with conversations etc., he says every word going but he wont chat with us, he is now 3yrs 3mnths so lacking a bit in that area..I have been pushing for this for a while as i knew something was a miss, and finally the ball is rolling.

Feeling really crappy today and have a mega headache, but i checked with my doppler and all seems A OK! lol

How has everyones day been?


----------



## NatalieW

Thats good Leah... especially if you went through the GP and CAMH to get that referral and appointment - they're blooody slow.

You've prob had a busy day and need to rest! Take some pills xx


----------



## baby.love

Its been an emotional day, i have had so many sleepless nights over his speech, i was referred by the Dr after ALOT of nagging at them. They wont listen about the ADHD due to his age but the speech therapist obviously thought it was relevent as she made a note about it.

I am gonna have a nice curry tonight(spicy food is the new craving) Feet up and chill out.


----------



## NatalieW

CAMH take at least 18months to even begin to diagnose ADHD! It is emotional when tryign to do the best for your children but your hands are tied by red tape...

I love spicy food, I got to eat it all the time!!!


----------



## Chris77

LeaArr said:


> Chris77 said:
> 
> 
> :hug: Lea
> 
> Just an FYI....my cousin is VERY overweight (you can see on her my wedding pics in FB) she was my maid-of-honor. Anyway, she had 3 pregnancies...all carried to term. I also now of other rather large ladies that carried to term as well. On the flip side, I've known of very thin women who have had miscarriages. So, although being of average weight is of course, very healthy, I don't think weight (by itself) has any bearing on whether or not a pregnancy can be carried to term.
> 
> Now, with that said.......I need to get my fat ass on a treadmill. Being pleasantly plump is all well and good, but I'm starting to feel the effects of it (out of breath from just walking up a flight of stairs, etc) and that isn't good.
> 
> I was nodding the whole time I was reading this, and I know that my weight wasn't the reason. It makes me feel better to have a bit more control. I just want the next gummy bear to have the best chance possible. :hugs:Click to expand...

Totally totally understandable babe. Sorry if it seemed like I was preaching. :blush:


----------



## Chris77

Nat,Annie's doing very well. Her tear production DOUBLED since she was last at the vet's 8 months ago! :yipee: There's no change in the left eye though...no better but no worse either. She gave us 2 more medications to add to her already strict regimen of medications 4 times a day. One is an anti-biotic as she's got a little infection in her eyes. 4 types of medication 4 times a day.........this should be interesting. She's cooperative for the most part. I say to her, "Come on Annie, mommy's gonna to do your eyes." And she jumps on the couch flips to her back and wags her tail.


----------



## LeaArr

Chris77 said:


> LeaArr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chris77 said:
> 
> 
> :hug: Lea
> 
> Just an FYI....my cousin is VERY overweight (you can see on her my wedding pics in FB) she was my maid-of-honor. Anyway, she had 3 pregnancies...all carried to term. I also now of other rather large ladies that carried to term as well. On the flip side, I've known of very thin women who have had miscarriages. So, although being of average weight is of course, very healthy, I don't think weight (by itself) has any bearing on whether or not a pregnancy can be carried to term.
> 
> Now, with that said.......I need to get my fat ass on a treadmill. Being pleasantly plump is all well and good, but I'm starting to feel the effects of it (out of breath from just walking up a flight of stairs, etc) and that isn't good.
> 
> I was nodding the whole time I was reading this, and I know that my weight wasn't the reason. It makes me feel better to have a bit more control. I just want the next gummy bear to have the best chance possible. :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Totally totally understandable babe. Sorry if it seemed like I was preaching. :blush:Click to expand...

I didn't take it that way at all. :hug:


----------



## LeaArr

Chris77 said:


> Nat,Annie's doing very well. Her tear production DOUBLED since she was last at the vet's 8 months ago! :yipee: There's no change in the left eye though...no better but no worse either. She gave us 2 more medications to add to her already strict regimen of medications 4 times a day. One is an anti-biotic as she's got a little infection in her eyes. 4 types of medication 4 times a day.........this should be interesting. She's cooperative for the most part. I say to her, "Come on Annie, mommy's gonna to do your eyes." And she jumps on the couch flips to her back and wags her tail.

:wohoo: Annie. I'm glad she's a good girl for you!


----------



## Chris77

Ok goodie! :D


----------



## Chris77

I am sooooo cold today! And it's not really that chilly out. :cold: Just have a chill in my bones. It is a bit rainy today though. Rainy days also makes me pee alot. :rofl:


----------



## MissyMojo

hahaa chris, cold makes my joints hurt :( rain makes me miserable snow gets me a day off work and sun makes me sneeze then smile


----------



## Chris77

Pete just called and told me that while he's away in Vegas, I can go on a shopping spree!! :yipee: :yipee: I am in DESPERATE need of clothes!!


----------



## MissyMojo

wahoooo chris, i love shopping!!!!! seen some lovely dresses i just haave to get even tho i never wear dresses and theyre sposed to be maternity ones hehehe


----------



## Chris77

Anyone here? I haven't stopped crying since DH left. :cry: I'm trying to watch Dancing Of The Stars to keep my mind off it....but we watch that together, so it's making me cry. :cry:


----------



## MissyMojo

aww chris sweetie, big big hugs xxxxxxx

morning ladies how are we all??


----------



## Reedy

awww Chris huge :hug: x 
i know how you feel x I hate it when DH has to go away x 
The shopping will take your mind off him being away & he'll be back beofre you know it x x x


----------



## Chris77

Afternoon ladies! :hi:

Feeling like shit this morning. Booked a mani and a massage for after work so that should make me feel a bit better. Tomorrow, I'm spending the evening with my mom, aunt and cousins. So excited about that.


----------



## Poshie

Hey Chris :hugs: Sorry you are upset hun.

We aren't apart hardly ever, but I must admit when he does go away (which is only for one night) I actually quite like it! It's nice to have the place to myself (well, me and the dog) and please myself. :D

Sorry Ive not been around much girls. I have only looked at a couple of past pages, mianly the one about Buffy's trouble trying to get a scan! Glad you've got that sorted and it's not far off now.

I am 9dpo today and this is officially my longest cycle ever recorded. That is because I ov'd very late. 

Other than that, I have to get a project out today so am pretty busy. Working tomorrow too which isn't great. Getting my eyebrows waxed tomorrow for the first time in ages! Looking forward to it actually. They aren't that bad but need a tidy up.


----------



## golcarlilly

Hi girls,

Chris :hugs: try and think of the shopping!! :happydance:


----------



## golcarlilly

I am happy today, I have my scan in less than 24 hours and DH is booking us a night in a posh hotel for the end of next month - details in my journal if anyone wants a nosey! It will be a last babyfree break for us :cloud9:


----------



## Chris77

That's great Tracy! So exciting!


----------



## Chris77

God, I am so hungry this am. I had a yogurt, some oatmeal, now I'm eating home fries. :dohh:


----------



## Poshie

Yes, your 4D scan tomorrow Tracy, that's great news! :happydance: I trust you'll be posting your experience (and hopefully baba's sex) as soon as you can! :yipee:

Chris - talking of being hungry. I feel like I am constantly famished, I really do. I don't know what's going on. My appetite increased generally about 6 months ago (when I gave up smoking). But this week I have been even more hungry than normal! I better start watching it actually....


----------



## Chris77

600 miles down...only 1,000 left before DH lands in Vegas. :plane:


----------



## golcarlilly

It isn't a 4d one Poshie, just a 2d, you have to wait till 24 weeks + for a 4d and I don't really want one of those anyway, I just want the anomaly scan and to know what gender it is, this is just basically a repeat of the 20 week scan I had the other day!


----------



## golcarlilly

Chris77 said:


> 600 miles down...only 1,000 left before DH lands in Vegas. :plane:

How long has he gone for? (sorry I think my baby brain has missed this!)


----------



## Chris77

He won't be back until Monday night - late Monday. :cry: His plane left at 8:00 am (it's 10:30 am now)


----------



## golcarlilly

Aww so you have the whole weekend without him? What do you have planned (other than manicure and shopping)? 

My pram has arrived!! It was delivered to DH work so he will be bringing it home tonight - Yaaay!!


----------



## Poshie

Yay on the pram Tracy! :happydance: Tracy - for some reason I thought you were having a 4D. :shrug: I may have mixed you up with someone else though, sorry!


----------



## golcarlilly

No probs poshie! I was considering one but tbh they freak me out a bit!!


----------



## Chris77

Great news on the pram being delivered! :D

Tomorrow, I'm hanging out with my cousins. Sunday will be a hard day.


----------



## golcarlilly

Chris77 said:


> Great news on the pram being delivered! :D
> 
> Tomorrow, I'm hanging out with my cousins. Sunday will be a hard day.


Aww hun :hugs:, can't you go shopping on Sunday to cheer yourself up? or maybe watch films and eat loads of junk all day - that is what I would do :rofl:


----------



## Chris77

Yeah, that's what I'm planning on. :rofl: I'm so damn hungry lately, that pigging out will be great!!

I had oatmeal, yogurt and home fries today and it's not even 11am and I am STARVING!!


----------



## golcarlilly

What are home fries? 
I have eaten loads too, cereal for breakfast, a caribbean veg pattie, a cheese and onion sandwich, a packet of hula hoops, some pineapple and a pkt of fruit gums !!!


----------



## LeaArr

Homefries are like chunky potatoes cooked hashbrown style. Please tell me that helped and I didn't just give you another N. American phrase. :rofl: :dohh:

Edited to add: I also hope that is what Chris was talking about :rofl:


----------



## Chris77

:rofl: Yes, that is what I was talking about. :rofl:


----------



## LeaArr

excellent :rofl:


----------



## LeaArr

so far today all I've had is my soy latte with honey. I need to go to the food store at lunch and stock my "junk drawer"


----------



## Chris77

:rofl: Lea

Well, I just had a small package of cookies. :munch: I'm so friggin hungry! I actually can't believe how ravenous I am today!! Lunch will definitely be eaten early....like in 15 mins. :rofl:


----------



## Chris77

K, got grilled cheese and onion rings. :rofl:

If this doesn't work I think I should call it a day and go home to sleep. :rofl:


----------



## golcarlilly

Your food sounds so much more exciting than ours!!


----------



## golcarlilly

I love hash browns! I have just had more pineapple and I am having a cup of tea, we are having spaghetti bolognaise for dinner tonight


----------



## LeaArr

Darn you!! Now I want grilled cheese and onion rings.


----------



## Chris77

having left over chinese for dinner tonight. 

I have a headache and so sleepy :sleep: I just wanna go home. :hissy:


----------



## LeaArr

...then I'm going over to Tracy's for dinner :rofl: yummers.


----------



## LeaArr

I just wanna go home today. Today is such a "face-palm" kind of day, and I haven't even got to first break yet. ugh!


----------



## golcarlilly

LeaArr said:


> ...then I'm going over to Tracy's for dinner :rofl: yummers.

Be there for seven pm - you coming too Chris? :rofl:


----------



## Chris77

Ugh...I hate days like that!


----------



## golcarlilly

Where is everyone else today? I know Reedy finishes early on Fridays...


----------



## Chris77

golcarlilly said:


> LeaArr said:
> 
> 
> ...then I'm going over to Tracy's for dinner :rofl: yummers.
> 
> Be there for seven pm - you coming too Chris? :rofl:Click to expand...

Absolutely! Lemme just go find my passport. :rofl: Taking a boat though.....I aint flying. :nope: :rofl:


----------



## Chris77

Good Lord......my garbage can is overflowing from all the crap I ate yesterday and today. :blush: :rofl:


----------



## golcarlilly

OMG IKWYM, the maintenance man just came to empty mine and I was praying he didn't see all my junk food wrappers LOL :blush: 

Chris I will keep your spag bol warm cos I fear you may not make it for 7 by boat :rofl: Are you bringing Annie, should I warn my cats?


----------



## Chris77

:rofl: Yup! I'm bringing Annie! :happydance:

Yeah, keep it warm for me....I'll be there in about 5 days. :rofl:


----------



## LeaArr

:rofl:


----------



## golcarlilly

No problem!! :rofl:

Hey have you any holidays planned for this year?


----------



## Chris77

I just told my boss that I am nervous about hubby flying and will feel much better when he lands. My boss says to me, "_Well see flying I don't mind, I like flying, it's the crashing I don't like." _:rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Chris77

golcarlilly said:


> No problem!! :rofl:
> 
> Hey have you any holidays planned for this year?

Yeah, we have a week off in May for our 2nd anniversary.


----------



## Chris77

I'm tracking DH's flight on-line. :rofl:


----------



## golcarlilly

Chris77 said:


> I'm tracking DH's flight on-line. :rofl:


Stalker :rofl:


----------



## Chris77

1664 miles down, 582 miles to go! 1 hr 11 minutes left. :rofl:


----------



## golcarlilly

55 minutes then I can go home :cloud9:


----------



## golcarlilly

:rofl: can you check what movie he is watching? :rofl:


----------



## Chris77

golcarlilly said:


> :rofl: can you check what movie he is watching? :rofl:

:rofl::rofl: Unfortunately not. It would be cool if they had a web cam though. :rofl:


----------



## Chris77

549 miles to go!


----------



## Chris77

478 miles left :rofl: God I need a life. :rofl:


----------



## golcarlilly

Can you believe someone just gave me some work to do? At four fifteen on a Friday?????? :grr:


----------



## LeaArr

I HATE WHEN THAT HAPPENS!! :grr: Never fails!


----------



## Chris77

WTF?! :grr:


----------



## Chris77

399 miles....he's going to land while I'm out to lunch and I'll miss his call. :hissy:


----------



## golcarlilly

Go to lunch later hun!


----------



## Chris77

All that food caught up to me....I'm a little :sick: now. :dohh:


----------



## golcarlilly

Oh no!! try having a glass of water!

I am going home in half an hour :happydance:


----------



## Chris77

Oh I'll try that, thanks!

Yay for you going home in half an hour! :happydance: 4 hours for me. I'm sure after my nap at lunch the day will fly by.


----------



## golcarlilly

4 hours is not that long - it will fly!


----------



## golcarlilly

I have got a ton of housework to do tonight, I want to get it all done so I can relax the rest of the weekend!


----------



## Chris77

Good plan Tracy! 

Maybe I'll do some housework too for DH.........maybe! :rofl: I mean really, if they can invent a self-cleaning oven, how much harder could it be to invent a self-cleaning house?!?! :shrug:


----------



## golcarlilly

I totally agree!! You can buy vaccuum cleaners that vaccuum by themselves actually but I would be scared they would suck up my cats :rofl:


----------



## Chris77

:rofl: yeah, it's called a roomba I think. I told DH I want one. :rofl:


----------



## golcarlilly

What time are you going for lunch?


----------



## Chris77

right after DH calls me....shouldn't be long now....another 27 minutes.


----------



## golcarlilly

Right ladies, i am signing off now so I will see you all later, I will report on my scan when I get back tomorrow xxx


----------



## Chris77

Bye Tracy, have a wonderful evening and a great weekend!

:hug:


----------



## Chris77

DH landed safely! :yipee:


----------



## LeaArr

YAY!


----------



## Chris77

I picked a good wedding to miss. The bridesmaids got arrested for fist fighting in a casino last night. :rofl:


----------



## LeaArr

Lmfao!!!!!


----------



## baby.love

Evening ladies :wave:


----------



## Reedy

pleased to hear DH landed Chris x :rofl: @ the bridesmaids getting arrested x 

Just watching 50 First Dates x Mine & DH's fave film & he isnt here to watch it with me :cry: he's on nights x 

Hope everyone is ok x x x


----------



## MissyMojo

hi chris, reedy, leaArr and baby.love, how are you doing?


----------



## baby.love

All good here thanks Missy, found out last night that my little sister is pregnant after a MC in dec so really pleased at the mo. 

Reedy & Chris massive :hugs: i hate it when OH is away or on call at night, hope you are both ok xxx


----------



## MissyMojo

aw baby.love :D big congrats for her, my cousin is cautiosuly 6 weeks pg:)

im soo glad im off work now:D chill out til monday, got my sister with me til sunday evening :D


----------



## Reedy

Hiya Missy x x x 

Leah - fab news about your sister :happydance:


----------



## MissyMojo

heya reedy, how u doing love??


----------



## NatalieW

Evening...

We have put the border up and laid the new carpet :happydance:

Building furniture tomorrow and packing my bag!!! ARGGGHHH


----------



## MissyMojo

oooh packing ur bag, its really real now for u babes huh??
at least your nursery is all ready darling xxxxxxxx


----------



## golcarlilly

Hi girls, 

My scan was fab and I am on TEAM BLUE

Here are some pics, she let us have a peep at him in 4D, the pic is really clear but my camera battery is low so this is the best shot I could get for now!
 



Attached Files:







for bnb scan1.JPG
File size: 73.5 KB
Views: 4









scan2.JPG
File size: 41.4 KB
Views: 4









scan 4d.JPG
File size: 30.7 KB
Views: 3


----------



## golcarlilly

DH and I have had a fab day and bought loads of clothes and other stuff - a bouncing cradle and cot bedding and accessories - Light of the moon by Mamas and Papas

https://mamasandpapas.scene7.com/is/image/mamasandpapas/ProductImageTemplate?$mainImg=is%7Bmamasandpapas%2F706570600%3Fscl%3D1%7D&$bottomLeft=is%7Bmamasandpapas%2F%3Fscl%3D1%7D&$bottomRight=is%7Bmamasandpapas%2F%3Fscl%3D1%7D&$topLeft=is%7Bmamasandpapas%2F20orangeevent%3Fscl%3D1%7D&$topRight=is%7Bmamasandpapas%2F%3Fscl%3D1%7D&$large_img$

https://keris.typepad.com/.a/6a00d83451956869e20112790a1d7228a4-800wi
They had 20% off a lot of the stuff this weekend so we saved £60 and the bouncer 

https://mamasandpapas.scene7.com/is/image/mamasandpapas/ProductImageTemplate?$mainImg=is%7Bmamasandpapas%2F449302200%3Fscl%3D1%7D&$bottomLeft=is%7Bmamasandpapas%2F%3Fscl%3D1%7D&$bottomRight=is%7Bmamasandpapas%2F%3Fscl%3D1%7D&$topLeft=is%7Bmamasandpapas%2Fnow10orange%3Fscl%3D1%7D&$topRight=is%7Bmamasandpapas%2F%3Fscl%3D1%7D&$large_img$was reduced from £38 to £25 too! 

We only just got back at half seven and I am completely shattered now!!(set off at 9.15 this morning!!)


----------



## MissyMojo

awwww wow tracy he looks soo sweet!!! and the nursery stuff is fab, big big hugs


----------



## golcarlilly

NatalieW said:


> Evening...
> 
> We have put the border up and laid the new carpet :happydance:
> 
> Building furniture tomorrow and packing my bag!!! ARGGGHHH


Exciting times hun!! :hugs:


----------



## NatalieW

awww Tracy thats fantastic news and a good sneeaky peak in 4D. Is your daughter happy as well??

We liked the Light and Moon as well, just for the funny shaped soft toys... 

Off to start building now!!


----------



## buffycat

oh bless....a little boy!!!! the pics are so cool.....and you are sounding so much hapier than the other day too! i'd not seen the m&p light of the mon range...it's lovely! good choice! :happydance:

:hugs:


----------



## golcarlilly

Hi Buffy :wave: I am so happy!! How are you?


----------



## NatalieW

:hi: tracy.. have you thought of any names?


----------



## buffycat

:wave: am ok thanks......still paranoid...more relaxed though....suffering with ms a bit though....which must be a good thing!

also drinking and eating tonnes!

am wishing the weeks away!


----------



## Reedy

Hiya everyone x 

Nat - hope your having fun finishing the nursery off x 

Tracy - :happydance: for team blue x is all ok with baby's spine?? I know you were worried about that x
Love the pics they are fab x 

Buffy - :happydance: for ms, glad your doing well huni x x x x 

Hiya Missy hope your having a lush weekend x x


----------



## buffycat

yay!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

no fat g1t today....he went home feeling sick!


----------



## MissyMojo

pmsl buffy, :D :happydance: for you eh?, im on my way to work atm sat on te bus with a full bladder, oh the joys.

so so hope today goes fast, got a new phone coming for oh and i want to play with it!!!!

hope everyone has a good day xxx


----------



## Reedy

Morning x

Buffy - :happydance: for fat git going home sick x wish I could go home, MS is being a killer today x

Missy - Hope your ok & your day goes quick x


----------



## MissyMojo

me too reedy, i like my job and the lass i sit beside at work but dnt like my team leader or the office politics that go on
got a colouring book to enjoy if the day does go slow


----------



## Reedy

MissyMojo said:


> got a colouring book to enjoy if the day does go slow

:rofl: you big kid x


----------



## golcarlilly

Morning ladies!

Reedy sonographer said LO's spine looks fine to her and she got a really good look as he turned right over so I am not really worried now, I am still having the scan on Friday anyway so hopefully they will say the same. 

Buffy Yaay for fatty going home LOL and Yaay for ms too cos it must be a good sign :hugs: 

Hey Missy can I have a page of your colouring book please? :rofl:


----------



## Reedy

Tracy - so pleased all was well on the scan x


----------



## Ella

Afternoon everyone! :hugs:

Buffy - OMG! CONGRATULATIONS!!!! :wohoo: :wohoo: :hugs:

xx


----------



## Ella

P.S. Sorry, I am always the slowest one! :rofl:

xx


----------



## golcarlilly

Hi Ella! 

Gosh it is soooo quiet on here today, where IS everyone?


----------



## Ella

Hey Tracy! :hugs:

How are you and bubs doing? .. God, 21 weeks! That's flown by!!

Everyone else must be baby-making! :rofl:
Failing that, probably at work!
xx


----------



## golcarlilly

Hi I am fine thanks, I know I can hardly believe I am over half way now!!!


----------



## Ella

Aww, I'm so excited for you! :hugs:

You'll be in 3rd Tri before you know it! :D
xx


----------



## golcarlilly

:shock: don't say that I am scared!!! LOL


----------



## Ella

:rofl:!!!

I am the only one here who really is WTT, aren't I!!! :rofl:

Oh well, 2 and a bit years will fly by.. You'll have a toddler by then!!
xx


----------



## golcarlilly

Yes I think so! We did try moving the thread into TTC but no-one could find it!!


----------



## Ella

I'm glad it's not moved! I'd miss you all and feel like a fraud coming to TTC all the time! :rofl:
xx


----------



## golcarlilly

Yes but how much of a fraud do I look :rofl: 

I think members know that we are just a group on here by now but I bet it confuses newcomers!

How are you anyway, what you been up to?


----------



## Reedy

Hiya Ella x 

How are you??

Tracy - spoke to Kerry earlier & told her your news x she said congratulations & she's really happy for you x


----------



## buffycat

sorry....work took over again....so rude!

hi Ella! thanks for the congrats.....you're not slow at all....i have been keeping it fairly quiet as it is still only early days (5+5)....i have a scan on April 7th though......

hi Tracy:wave:....how's your bump?!


----------



## buffycat

hi Reedy....not long for you to go now before you get out of this horris 12 week window!

is Kerry having a break from bnb or something?


----------



## golcarlilly

Hi again buffy! 

Reedy whats up with Kerry is she ok?


----------



## Ella

Hey Reedy & Buffy! :hugs:

I've not been up to much really.. Just looking for jobs as usual! Got 2 application forms to fill out today though; one for a part-time job at Blockbuster and one for admin assistant at a primary school not too far from me. Honestly, hoping I get the admin assistant job but would really be pleased with any job atm! :)

How're you all this dull (well, in Leicester at least!) afternoon?
xx


----------



## golcarlilly

Good luck with both jobs Ella! working in a school would be good!


----------



## Ella

Thanks! :)

I love being around kids (it's in a primary school too!) and though I'd be in the office most of the time, I'd still love it! And be a damn sight more cheery than the moody cows that worked at my primary school! :rofl:
xx


----------



## Reedy

Ella said:


> How're you all this dull (*well, in Leicester at least*!) afternoon?
> xx

I agree with that :rofl:

Buffy & Tracy - Yep Kerry is having a little break from bnb & i think it will do her good tbh x I still speak to her on msn so I can let her know whats going on with her friends x 

Hows the sickness buffy???

Tracy - did you see my post in your journal about your pushchair fitting in your car???


----------



## golcarlilly

I just pm'ed her, I read her journal, I haven't popped in on it for a few days and I feel bad now! 

It is a good job you mentioned the pram Reedy, I haven't even tried it in my car yet, despite us having got it all out of the boxes and played with it - I totally forgot :dohh:


----------



## Ella

Send Kerry my love the next time you speak to her please Reedy! :)

I hope the weather clears up by Weds, I have enough to worry about attempting to drive with the maniacs that *(amazingly!)* have managed to pass their driving tests around here without gale force winds and rain intervening!! :rofl:
xx


----------



## buffycat

oh bless her....lots of hugs for Kerry....i know it can get on top of us at times....

sickness today is ok so far....weekend was another matter though as i felt rough for most of each day. Not only that, but even when i went to bed....when i was at that point of half asleep....i suddenly felt mega sick....yuck...

fortunately iv'e not yet been sick....but feeling 'rough' is bad enough....

@@s are the worst though....so glad i have a good bra....! :rofl:


----------



## Ella

Glad to hear the sickness is staying away today, Buffy! :hugs:

When did you get your BFP? :)
xx


----------



## Reedy

I will do Ella x 
How are the lessons going???


Tracy - :rofl: you got caught up in all the excitement


----------



## golcarlilly

OOh i didn't know you were learning to drive Ella - how long have you been learning?

Where are Chris and Lea today btw?


----------



## Reedy

buffycat said:


> fortunately iv'e not yet been sick....but feeling 'rough' is bad enough....

Thats how I feel everyday so I feel for you Buffy x glad its eased off a little today though x


----------



## golcarlilly

I felt like that for the full 12 weeks, it is horrid!


----------



## Ella

The lessons are going really good thanks!

Wasn't too sure about my instructor at first but he's actually really patient and good. :)

I started my lessons about 3 weeks ago, Tracy.. Got my fourth on Weds! :wohoo:

Been looking at car insurance prices for a little car like a 1997 1L Punto and the insurance looks astranomical for me! Getting quotes like £2,000! :shock:

Rang OH and he was like, 'That can't be right!'

LOL hope not!!!
xx


----------



## buffycat

Ella...my bfp....i got on my birthday....which i think is your birthday too....14th March?

not sure where Chris is today...not like her to not be here......


----------



## Ella

Aww! Yeah it is! What an amazing birthday present that must've been! :D
xx


----------



## buffycat

2000! yikes! :gun:

insurance can be bad.....might be an idea if you just have third-party, fire & theft to begin with though......and you must shop around too!

my first car only had a 907cc engine and the insurance was 500 third-party, fire & theft


----------



## buffycat

it was both lovely and scarey....after two mcs....i'm so paranoid....i'm envious of those who have an 'innocent' first trimester.....


----------



## golcarlilly

OMG that is expensive Ella!!! 

It is really odd of Chris not to be here, I know her DH is due back today but thought she was working still?


----------



## Ella

Yeah, think I should definately look at third party, fire and theft.. 'cause I'm not gonna get anything flashy for my first car and wouldn't be bothered by a little scrape or something!


So many pregnant ladies in BAW now! :happydance:
xx


----------



## golcarlilly

buffycat said:


> it was both lovely and scarey....after two mcs....i'm so paranoid....i'm envious of those who have an 'innocent' first trimester.....

Me too :hugs: after even one m/c it is impossible not to stress...


----------



## Ella

Aww Buffy.. I'm sure everything will go perfect. :hugs:

Third time's a charm.. or something like that! :blush: :)
xx


----------



## golcarlilly

Is it home time yet?


----------



## buffycat

hopefully soon......i really can't be arsed today......feel absolutely freezing too....


----------



## MissyMojo

hiya ladies, how;s thhe day been??

ella what about geting ur oh to insure the car then you be a named driver, it works out cheaper a bit that way, i had a 1990 pegeout (sp?) 205 and paid 70 odd a month for 3rd party fire and theft, worked out like 800 1st year then 500 2nd year, i never did pass my test tho

work was very slow for me, i coloured in 8 pictures and now have pen all over my hands, even at 22 its possible to get messy colouring in.... spesh when u have a pen fight with ur mate!!!


----------



## NatalieW

Evening all..

Ella once you have passed your driving test you MUST take Pass Plus, it acts like a no claims bonus and gives you discount, helps you drive on motorway, night and country.

Buffy everything will be perfect!!! I promise!


----------



## Ella

Hey ladies, just checking in before I sign off for the night! :)

Thanks Missy and Nat - Definitely will look into getting my OH put down as the policy holder and me as a named driver 'cause even just 3rd party, fire and theft is like £1,500 for me! :shock:

But my mum (she's so cynical! lol) reckons I won't be 18 'til I pass my test anyway so that'll cut my insurance too.

Hope you've all had a good day! :hi:
xx


----------



## Chris77

Hi ladies :hi: 

Sorry for my absence today. I've been really blah all day today...not just about the TTC stuff but my weight as well. I'm trying to avoid becoming too obsessed about my weight, but by being obsessed with TTC, it makes me worry about my weight. I have already dusted off my diet pills. :dohh: Eating disorders aren't about being thin per se but they're about trying to control something and an ED is used as a coping mechanism. And of course finding out that I have nearly a 40 BMI :shock: well......that really fucked with my head ALOT!! I used to have a BMI of 17 - and then 25 - not too long ago either!!!! :cry: :cry:

I've called my psychiatrist and requested a therapy appt. Usually my appts. are just med management.

So, that's the reason for my absence today....needed to step away for the day and catch up on work (as I've let that fall way behind)


----------



## MissyMojo

aw chris hunni 
big big hugs darlin hope u can avoid the ED cycle with help xxxxxxxx


----------



## Reedy

Morning everyone x

Chris - Huge :hug: do you have a diet club you could join?? so you could have the support from others that are in the same situation x
Hope your feeling a little better today x 

I have half a day today :happydance: to catch up on sleep as I have been exhausted the last few days x So I'm leaving work at 12.30pm & heading straight for my bed x

Hope everyone is well x x x x


----------



## buffycat

Reedy...that sounds like a great idea......:D

i decided at about 09:10 this morning that i would be finishing at 5 today.....not feeling very good.....:sick:


----------



## NickyT75

Morning girls xx


----------



## golcarlilly

Morning girls, Reedy have a lovely afternoon :sleep: I am jealous!! 

Chris :hugs: I really sympathise about your weight issue, I used to be a small size 12 and weighed around 9 stone and since I met DH I have gone up to a 14/16 and weigh (pre-preg) 11 1/2 stone, I know it isn't masses but it always feels it to me and I really hate the fact I have a wardrobe full of clothes packed away in the attic that I can't wear! Having said that, I was miserable when I was really thin, and completely obsessed by never eating anything I enjoyed and what way to live is that?!!

I don't have any fantastic weight loss tips for you (I would be selling them if I had any magic ones LOL) but I will say that I have never seen you 'thin' so I don't know if you looked better but I can't imagine it cos you are stunning now!! (and I am not just saying that to make you feel better!) :hugs: Try not to worry too much hun, the world is obsessed by being skinny and I really don't think that THIN = HAPPY!! :hugs:

No idea if any of that helps or even makes sense :blush: ??


----------



## Ella

Morning all! :hi:

Reedy - Hope you have a lovely afternoon in bed! :D

Chris - I'm really sorry to hear about your struggles :hugs:
I used to be 8 stone (I'm 5'8 so I was really quite thin) and now I've gone up to 10 stone and I'm a size 10 now but I feel so big in comparison to what I was and I understand how difficult it is.

Hope everyone is enjoying the sunshine! (Well, if you have sunshine!) :)
xx


----------



## golcarlilly

Hi Ella :wave: What sunshine???


----------



## MissyMojo

hi girls, its lovely and sunny here and im stuck in a tin box called a call centre, oh the joys!!! lol


----------



## Ella

Hi Tracy! :hi:

The sun did have his hat on but he's hiding atm!
xx


----------



## Chris77

Afternoon ladies :hi:

DH came home yesterday (today actually 2:00 in the morning) I found out he went to a strip club the other night. :grr: WTF? Is he 18?! It's not like he's never gone to one before! And I woke up with a bad sore throat this morning....stupid Vegas Strip Club germs. :grr: I'll be sure to lay all over DH when I get home from work tonight so he can get sick too. :rofl:


----------



## golcarlilly

OOh that would bug me too!! He prob got dragged along with the rest of the guys though? 

Are you ok today Chris?


----------



## Chris77

Probably but even still....everytime he goes away with the guys they go to a strip club...it's never bothered me before but this time it really irks me. I mean really, you've seen a few hundred pairs of tits, you've seen 'em all, why keep going? :shrug: He thinks he's going to Beer Fest in Denver AGAIN this year.......he's got another thing coming!!!! This travelling without me shit is OVER!!

Yeah, I'm okay today...just in a bad mood....between the :witch:, no sleep (couldn't sleep until his plane landed) a bad sore throat, and my co-worker who keeps putting the files SHE takes out in the bin for ME to file, I'm in a real shitty mood this morning.


----------



## golcarlilly

:hugs: Chris - who knows why men do what they do, they are a different breed!! 

I am having a crap day too, wish it was home time!!


----------



## Chris77

Different breed indeed! :grr:

Ugh..maybe I'll go home early today.


----------



## golcarlilly

I wish I could, I feel ill and am super bored! Bed for me when I get in I think! only another 3 1/2 hours to go :hissy:


----------



## Chris77

Bed sounds like a fabulous idea! :sleep:


----------



## baby.love

Afternoon ladies :wave:


----------



## golcarlilly

Hi leah how are you today?


----------



## Chris77

Tracy, I just realized. You're having a BOY!!!! I KNEW IT!! :smug:

:yipee:


----------



## golcarlilly

I didn't realise you hadn't seen !!


----------



## Chris77

Nope...little slow :dohh: :rofl:


----------



## buffycat

bbrrr....so cold....some numpty turned air con really cold.......

3 hours and i am outa here.....


----------



## golcarlilly

2 1/2 hours to go for me now - roll on five o'clock!


----------



## Ella

Afternoon buffy & Leah! :hi:

Chris - I have totally been playing Mob Wars for like an hour now!! I am a badass!! :gun:
xx


----------



## Chris77

:rofl: You go girl!! How addicting is Mob Wars?! I love it....get to vent lots of frustration. :rofl: I've grown my mob to 415 mobsters and level 108 :happydance: :gun: :gun:


----------



## Ella

Haha I'm still small time but I love it!! :gun:
xx


----------



## buffycat

hi Ella & Chris! :wave:

Ella - any news on the job hunting?

and Chris......hope you will be changing that grumpy status soon....here's a big hug for you....:hug:


----------



## Chris77

Thanks Buffy....I accept that some days I'm the pigeon...and others I'm the statue. :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Ella

Hey buffy, I've handed in an application form for an admin assistant at a primary school and another one for a part-time sales assistant job at Blockbuster.. So hopefully will hear back in the next week or so.. Fingers crossed! :)

How're you and bubs feeling today?
xx


----------



## Chris77

fx for you Ella :hugs:


----------



## golcarlilly

Chris how is Annie now? have you bought her any cute new clothes lately? we went to a shopping mall (Meadowhall) the other day and they had a shop with the cutest little outfits in, I almost wanted a dog just so I could buy some LOL


----------



## Chris77

Annie's doing great! Thanks for asking! Her eyes are clearing up nicely! :happydance: Haven't bought her any new clothes yet.


----------



## buffycat

admin assistant in school would be a good start....and even better for hours and hols when you get your bfp! :D

feeling a bit rough with ms at the moment......not complaining too much though!
scan is next week......fingers crossed all goes well.....:)


----------



## golcarlilly

I am glad, pets are a worry aren't they? My cat ate a big spider this morning :sick: :rofl:


----------



## Chris77

:rofl: Yeah, Annie's a goat too. :rofl:

Buffy, sorry about the m/s. I'm sure all will be fine with the scan! :hugs: I can't wait to see pictures!


----------



## buffycat

man....i'll have to work out how to upload them! am not very good at that bit due to lack of practice!

will do my best though!


----------



## Reedy

Hiya Girls 

well feel loads better after my 2 & a half hour nap :blush: plus got to see DH before he left for work x Its his last night tonight then he's not back on nights till the 22nd april x 

Buffy - that ms is a killer isnt it x I felt really bad this morning but its subsiding a little now x 

hope everyone is well x x x x


----------



## MissyMojo

hi reedy, baby.love ella, chris, buffy and tracy how are we doing

just had a natter to my nana bout alsorts and she dnt aprove of me saying once i get my bfp and have baby that i;ll be going back to work ..... says i should do what my aunty n uncle have done and saved for 7 years before having there lil boy so she could stay of work til he's 5!!
she was all you need to decide what you are in life are you a worker or a mother u cant be both!!! i was like i will be going bk to work, after the baby is about 9 month, i dont think that theres anything wrong with working part tim to support the family income, id rather work 20hrs a week or so so that my child can afford the school trips etc then not work and tell my child they cant have. am i wrong??


----------



## Reedy

I would love to not go back to work till baby is 5 but its just not possible x I'm going back part time after mat leave x


----------



## NatalieW

Evening!!!

I got one teaching day left and only three lessons!!!


----------



## MissyMojo

im planning on going bk for like 20 odd hours or so enough to support income but also keep me sane give me adult conversations now and again, i also plan on arranging my shift best as possible around hubbys so LO is with childminder / private nursery as little as pos, tho i dont think spending time in other ppl's company is a bad thing for a child at all

my mum was a full time mum and i loved spending my time with her but to b honest i dont remember much before age of 3 so dont feel bad at the idea of me working in the first few years hours that i wouldnt want to wrk when theyre school age, iykwim, i'd love to be able to be in for them on an eveing when they get bk ffrom school etc

heres me thinking this far ahead i havent even gotten my first tru AF never mind a bloomin :bfp:


----------



## MissyMojo

wahoooo nat!!! bet your pleased:D you looking fwd to some well earned time off??


----------



## NatalieW

I'm looking forward to some serious BnB time!!! lol


----------



## buffycat

morning missy.....

you got to love our grandparents generation haven't you?! whilst i would love to stay off work until they are 5, there is absolutely no way that we could afford to do that. Our plan is to have a year maternity (and we have saved up for that) and i will go back with reduced hours. I'm fortunate in that my mum will want to help out lots too so we wouldn't need child care etc. My DH works from home a lot so that will help out too...

my friend has two children...one is 6 months and the other 2andhalf.....she gets so lonely though.......her husband works around 14hours per day too so that doesn't help....

morning nat....can't believe you are almost there now! bet you are really excited to be finally meeting your lo!


----------



## Sambatiki

*pokes her head around the door!*

Whats going on in here then!!! :rofl:


----------



## MissyMojo

morning buffy, 
my nana means well i know she does but she kinda upset me too, i'd love to be a stay at home mum and be able to devote my time to my children but i know the modern house hold cannot survive on only one income. and i think i'd go crazy home alone all day too, 

ah well, so how is everyone today??
i have to get through today with a fake smile again!!! im gettin good at it lol. need to ask boss for half day on friday and to swap my saturday shift over and work next sat, or if i can log in at another office, as its davids grandads 70th birthday party this weekend it completely slipped my mind


----------



## MissyMojo

nothing much samba babes, i dont think many people are Bored at Work yet lol

im bored on my way to work haaha
how are you doing? you doing okay?


----------



## Reedy

Sambatiki said:


> *pokes her head around the door!*
> 
> Whats going on in here then!!! :rofl:

I knew it wouldnt take you long :rofl:


----------



## MissyMojo

hi reedy, how are you feeling today? hope you are well, 

well girlls i musst go and work .... booo hisss grrr arg etc

*have a fab day all of you xxx*


----------



## Sambatiki

Missy - Have fun at work!!! 

Reedy - Its been nearly a week!! I did well!


----------



## buffycat

quote from Bruce Forsythe...."Didn't she do well?"

:rofl::rofl::rofl:

Kerry...we missed you!


----------



## Reedy

we missed you loads kerry x 

Missy - I'm ok thanks, still sick but hoping it will go when I hit the 12 week mark which is just 2 weeks away :happydance:

Buffy how are you doing??? x


----------



## Chris77

Afternoon ladies :hi:

Still have a bad sore throat and fever. AF got very heavy this morning (this is the 4th day dammit!!) Went to get tea with honey for my throat and they charged me 10 frigging cents for a tiny packet of honey! WTF? :grr: Anyhoo, I have 800 employee files to audit by 4/21/09....shoot me now!! Not to mention all the paper work I have to get ready for new hires. And I have a meeting today! :grr: I sooo wanted to stay home in bed today!! Maybe tomorrow I'll be able to do that.

So, I won't be on today ladies. :cry: I haven't been to the journals in ages....I'm seriously slacking. :dohh: I think I have post burn-out. :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## golcarlilly

HI Kerry :hugs: glad you are back, how are you? 

Chris, hope your day isn't too crappy! 

Nat - bring on the maternity leave - yaay!!


----------



## Sambatiki

Chris - Rubbish my first day back and you have work to do!! What are you like!! :hug: for the cold! Hope it goes soon!

Buffy - PMSL @ Didnt she do well!! Does this mean I win the cuddly toy?? 

Tracy - Im good thanks! Had my bloods done yesterday!! :yipee: Thanks for the lovely PM xxxx


----------



## Reedy

Hiya Tracy & Chris x

Chris - hope your day isnt too bad & goes very quick for you x 

Tracy - How are you & Bump doing today??


----------



## golcarlilly

We are both fine thanks, just had my mw appt and heard his little heartbeat for the first time, it was lovely!! How are you? any improvement on the :sick:


----------



## buffycat

cuddly toy for Kerry!!!! :D :dance:

not feeling too bad today.....might be because i was good and had some breakfast this morning (meusli).....but then because i feel ok....my paranoia goes over the top...

i can see it now.....my battle with paranoia will continue forever.....:hissy:


----------



## golcarlilly

No they won't you will gradually get better and one day will even stop knicker checking(although I don't know when cos I still haven't :rofl:) :hugs:

Kerry when do you get the results of your blood tests?


----------



## Reedy

Sickness is still bad tracy x cant wait for the scan so I know all is ok x the 2 weeks & 6 days cant come quick enough x 
Glad your well x & how amazing hearing babys little heart beating away x 

Buffy - I have heard a lot of girls in first tri having good days but the ms comes back with full force a day or 2 later x so try not to worry (easier said than done I know) x


----------



## Sambatiki

Tracy - Friday! But I know it will come back inconclusive!!! FF confirmed OV.... My body geared up for it .... but then didnt release an egg :grr: So just waiting for another surge. Either way Im pretty sure that I'll be going back next month for the same tests. 

Buffy - :hug: Im sure everything is fine with LO. But I understand your worries! xxxx


----------



## buffycat

stop knicker checking?? wow....that seems like such a long time away!

Kerry....glad to see you're smiling more......:D


----------



## Sambatiki

Thanks Buffy!!! I REALLY needed the break away! It gets hard sometimes when youre one of the last to get your :bfp: Kinda left out or the thick kid at school! But now I dont care because HELP is on its way.... If I need it! xxxxx


----------



## buffycat

know what you mean about the last kid getting picked......(that was always me!!)

but....just remember you're not alone.....there's Chris, Missy, Poshie, Lea.....and my paranoia saying that i will be back there too....

knowing that someone is listening though really helps....

lots of hugs:hugs:


----------



## Sambatiki

I think tbh it was more that there is only Nicky and I left from the MC section days. 

I seriously dont know what I would have done without my BNB friends support!! 

You guys have become very special to me xxxxxxx


----------



## Reedy

Love you Kerry Berry :kiss::friends:


----------



## buffycat

Nicky....how could i forget Nicky!

know what you mean though - as odd as it sounds.....many of you are better friends than some of the best friends that i supposedly have....


----------



## Sambatiki

Thanks reedy!!! :kiss: 

Buffy - Thats so true of me too!!! 

Right'o Im awayski HOME TIME!!! HURRRRRAHHHHHH 

TTFN :hug:


----------



## buffycat

byee!!! :wave:


----------



## NatalieW

Evening


----------



## MissyMojo

heya nat, how u doing, im sat watching the england match


----------



## Sambatiki

Morning Peeps!! 

Hope everyone is well!!! Where is Lea???? Is she ok??


----------



## Reedy

Morning everyone x 

Kerry - I havent seen Lea around for a few days hope she's ok x


----------



## golcarlilly

Hi girls, I haven't seen Lea either?


----------



## buffycat

morning.....i've not heard from Lea for a while....will ask Chris when she appears later on....

:hugs:


----------



## golcarlilly

HI Buffy - you busy today?


----------



## Sambatiki

How are we all?? 

reedy & Buffy - How is the MS??


----------



## golcarlilly

Hi Kerry :wave: I am ok, just very BAW as usual! how are you?


----------



## buffycat

hi Tracy...:wave:i have got a load of work to do, namely one massve report and 4 personnel reviews......also have a meeting later on in a building 1 mile ago....so rude...! 

would much rather be on here talking to you guys though.....

hi Kerry....:hi:ms eased off yesterday...but i'm feeling a bit rough again today....even after my meusli this morning.....not knocking it really....deep down it gives me some assurance.....


----------



## Reedy

Kerry - MS is really knocking me for 6 today, I cant eat or drink anything bcus I feel like I'm going to be sick any second but nothing is coming its the first time I've actually cried about it :cry: but on the other hand I dont want it to go until I know all is well with mini bear x 

enugh of my whinging though x hows everyone else? x


----------



## golcarlilly

Pants having so much work to do!!! 

I am so sick of people being rude today I wanna scream!!!


----------



## baby.love

Morning girls, how is everyone?

We have all been down with a tummy bug :( i was so rough yesterday but slightly better today... 

Hope everyone is ok x


----------



## golcarlilly

Aww Reedy, I totally sympathise hun on the :sick: front hun, hopefully not much longer to suffer it for you though, most people are fine in 2nd tri!


----------



## Sambatiki

Buffy - :grr: Sounds like your flat out today! Naughty bosses!! 

Reedy - Aww that sucks :hug: Wont be long now before your blooming and you'll have seen mini bear wriggling away!! 

Tracy - Im more BusyAW BUT I havent got the motivation today! :rofl:


----------



## Sambatiki

Leah - Morning sweetie!!! :wave: Glad your feeling better today! 

Tracy - DARE YOU to just scream anyway!!! :rofl:


----------



## buffycat

scream.....go for it!!!!!


----------



## Sambatiki

Tracy - You have been double dared!! So you HAVE to!


----------



## golcarlilly

:rofl: I can't my boss' office is the next one to mine!!


----------



## buffycat

try putting a sock in your mouth and then screaming?

:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## golcarlilly

:rofl: that might bring my :sick: back :rofl: 

Quiet in here again?


----------



## Reedy

just finished lunch x a chicken Tikka wrap which was ok but not great x also bought some sherbet lemons to suck on x

What did everyone else have? x


----------



## buffycat

cup a soup.....quavers....fruit salad....diet pepsi....

Reedy...mmm...can i have a sherbet lemon please?! :D


----------



## golcarlilly

I LOVE sherbert lemons!! they cut the roof of your mouth if you eat too many though!! I had a ham and mushroom pasta salad and side salad (home made) and some pineapple and then some chocolate and some midget gems:muaha:


----------



## golcarlilly

what flavour cup a soup - mushroom with croutons is my fave!


----------



## buffycat

but i do have some tic tacs!


----------



## buffycat

low fat....aka slim-a-soup...boring i know....

ooh, and i love midget gems too...

and jelly tots...

and tuttie frutties too!

:dance:


----------



## golcarlilly

lime and orange? or the new cinammon?


----------



## golcarlilly

OOh I love sweets atm, normally I don't touch them but they are my major craving!! I am going to eat my prunes in a mo - to keep me 'regular' I am so constipated since getting pg (sorry tmi :blush:)


----------



## Reedy

*passes the sherbet lemons around* x 

I heard boiled sweets were good for the ADS (*A*ll *D*ay *S*ickness is how its shall be called from now on lol) 

I dont like cup a soup yuk x


----------



## Sambatiki

Hiya Im back! 

Went a bit mad in here for a while!!! Just having my lunch now! Egg mayo bagette, diet pepsi (SNAP BUFFY)

mmmmmmmmm I LOVE JELLY TOTS TOO!!!! 
https://i448.photobucket.com/albums/qq207/MissHellsHeva/180px-Jelly_Tots.jpg


----------



## golcarlilly

Hiya Kerry!


----------



## golcarlilly

I cannot believe it is only two o'clock I am sure someone up there is taking the piss!!!


----------



## buffycat

think i might take a nap under my desk....


----------



## golcarlilly

I will join you!! 

It is lovely and sunny outside and I just get to look at it through tinted glas :hissy:


----------



## Reedy

Think I'll join you Buffy x


----------



## Sambatiki

Im not sleepy!!! I'll keep an eye out for BOSS ALERTS!! :rofl:


----------



## golcarlilly

I have a headache now and I am very tired!!


----------



## Sambatiki

Rubbish headaches :grr: Have a nice drink of water.... that helps with headaches


----------



## NatalieW

Evening... my maternity leave started today!!!


----------



## MissyMojo

wahooo nat:D

OMG!!!! CHECK OUT MY JOURNAL!!!


----------



## Sambatiki

CONGRATS nat on mat leave!!! Does this mean we get to see you during the day??? 

Missy - You sneaky bugger you!!! CONGRATS SWEETIE!!!! Another BAW :bfp: Im delighted for you!!! xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## NatalieW

Yep Kerry you get me during the day now!!! Well from wednesday, got a busy few days..

COngrats Missy!!


----------



## Sambatiki

Morning Nat!! 

Your up early esp now you can have a bit of a lie-in!!! Hope all is well! xxx

Morning Peeps!!! 

Had a lovely chat with Lea last night on msn she says shes fine.... just having a wee break! She sends her love! xxxx


----------



## golcarlilly

*Congratulations Missy!!!!*


----------



## Sambatiki

morning tracy!!! 

How are you today!


----------



## golcarlilly

Hiya Kerry, I am good thanks, how bout you?


----------



## Sambatiki

Absolutley Knackered! Was talking to Raf and Katy until really late! Couldnt sleep had a row with Mr. S :cry: Waiting for the doc to ring with my blood tests!.....


----------



## Reedy

Morning my Lovelies x 

Kerry - Hope you & Dan are ok sweety x Hope you get your results today & all is good x 

Nat - Congrats on starting Mat Leave :happydance:

Tracy - Hiya huni hope your well x 

Missy - CONGRATULATIONS :happydance: Hope your well x


----------



## golcarlilly

What time is the doc ringing? hope it is good news x

Hiya Reedy - how's the :sick: today?


----------



## buffycat

Missy....

:wohoo::happydance::wohoo::happydance::wohoo::happydance::wohoo::happydance:
:wohoo::happydance::wohoo::happydance::wohoo::happydance::wohoo::happydance:
:wohoo::happydance::wohoo::happydance::wohoo::happydance::wohoo::happydance:
:wohoo::happydance::wohoo::happydance::wohoo::happydance::wohoo::happydance:

*CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!*


----------



## Reedy

golcarlilly said:


> Hiya Reedy - how's the :sick: today?

Not too bad Tracy thanks x its still here but I'm sure it will be on its way out in the next week or so x


----------



## Sambatiki

Reedy - Dan and I are fine..... I guess Im just struggling to deal with things without him iygwim

Buffy - Morning love!

Tracy - Not sure what time theyre ringing..... I suppose when she gets a break from patients!


----------



## Sambatiki

reedy - I hope so! xxx


----------



## Reedy

Sambatiki said:


> Reedy - Dan and I are fine..... I guess Im just struggling to deal with things without him iygwim

I totally know what you mean huni :hugs: Its hard enough richard just doing nights but its horrible when he has to go away for a few days which doesnt happen very often thank god x So i understand how hard it must be for you when Dan is going away alot with work & for more than just a few days x My house is always open for you sweety x x x x Just wish you lived nearer x x x


----------



## buffycat

Kerry....you're more than welcome to come over to Telford....:hugs:


----------



## golcarlilly

Or Yorkshire! :hugs: 

I wish we all lived near each other!


----------



## Sambatiki

Awwww thanks ladies!! 

:rofl: Im going to come to leics for the night then on to telford then to yorks!!! SORTED! 

Buffy - I used to go ice skating in telford :rofl: When DOI was on couple of years ago! :rofl: I wanted to be like Frankie shes my fave! Dan thinks shes my lesbo fantasy :rofl:


----------



## Reedy

Sambatiki said:


> Buffy - I used to go ice skating in telford :rofl: When DOI was on couple of years ago! :rofl: I wanted to be like Frankie shes my fave! *Dan thinks shes my lesbo fantasy* :rofl:

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:

She's very bendy :rofl:


----------



## DaisyDuke

Hiya girlies sorry ive not been in for AGES :blush: how are u all? XXX


----------



## Sambatiki

Daisy - hiya :waves: 

Reedy - :rofl: She is VERY bendy!!


----------



## buffycat

is it me or is BnB generally quieter these days?


----------



## DaisyDuke

Ur right Buffy i think it is :(


----------



## Sambatiki

buffy - I think so too! Chris and Lea are having some time off.... so BAW is defo quieter than usual


----------



## NatalieW

Evning!!!!

Kerry I went to work this morning even though I've finished!

I am so shattered... have the doctors called you yet?


----------



## MissyMojo

heya girls, sorry i aint been about today, been a tad busy at work then headed home to neewcastle for a meal with davids family at a chinese for his grandads 70th, 
i managed to eat plenty, nothing made me feel like iwas going to be sick but i do feel queasy, 

hope everyone is well big hugs xxxx


----------



## NatalieW

Missy get some travel bands...

Well we have almost finished nursery, just got cot and cot underbed storage to do. Everything is unpacked and put away.. and I'm 3/5 engaged as well...


----------



## MissyMojo

ooooooooooooooooohhhhhhhhhhhh Nat, take care :D:D big hugs


----------



## golcarlilly

Morning ladies, hope everyone had a nice weekend?

Nat how long to go now?


----------



## Reedy

Hiya everyone x 

Its very quiet in here today x 

Missy - How you feeling today??? Has it sunk in yet??? x 

Tracy - How you doing huni??? 

Nat - Not long to go now :happydance:

Hope everyone had a lush weekend x x x


----------



## baby.love

Hiya girls .. I am walking on air today as we had our 1st look at Bubba :D (pic in journal)

How is everyone?


----------



## Reedy

:happydance: leah x was thinking about you today x Going to pop to your journal now x x x


----------



## golcarlilly

Had a peep at your pic - super cute!! :hugs:


----------



## golcarlilly

HI Reedy, I am fine thanks how about you? Any let up on the :sick: front?


----------



## baby.love

Thanks Tracy, we are so chuffed with the pic as its a nice profile shot :D 

I asked if i could be feeling bubs yet as had a wriggling sort of feeling and she said yes as my placenta is posterior low! so bubs is all at the front :)


----------



## MissyMojo

aww leah, bubs is adorable!!! :D 

reedy its starting to sink in, will sink in more when i have my midwife apt on wed!!!! im keeping my fingers crossed i am 7 weeks as i cant imagine going backwards :S extra weeks of worry


----------



## buffycat

hey all...

busy with work but needed to pop in......

had a small amount of brown discharge earlier today (apologies if tmi), and my stomach was so solid and bloated.....obviously i'm fearing the worst now.....

scan tomorrow morning at 10am.....will try and pop on afterwards to let you know how it goes.....


----------



## golcarlilly

HI Missy, good luck for your first appt!!


----------



## golcarlilly

Buffy :hugs::hugs::hugs: Hope everything turns out ok hun, try your best not to worry, I had some brown discharge at 11 weeks and then it just stopped and was very very bloated too for many weeks early on so it is not always a bad sign :hugs:


----------



## MissyMojo

aww buffycat, big big hugs :hug: :hugs: fingers crossed for you hunni xxx

it all felt real again this morning when i did a fresh hpt to take to drs with me, i prefered do it in privacy of home then take it there with me, instead of having to holdd my pee til the apt and try and get into the tiny loo at the office there!! nice cross:D drs all happy for me and work did a risk assessment with me today!!! even worked out how i want my mat leave!!! hahaha


----------



## NatalieW

Afternoon...


Bubs is fine... weighing in at 6lb 8oz aleady and will be induced on 21st April.. so two weeks to go!!!


----------



## MissyMojo

whoooo hooo nat:D thats great, my best friend is due her baby on 18th


----------



## Sambatiki

Hi ladies!!! 

Nat - Thanks for the text!! EEEEEEEEKKKKK Im so excited for you!! 

Leah - Bubs is such a cutie! 

Buffy - Thinking of you hun! I know it must be so very hard to remain positive! Sending you LOADS od sticky :dust: (That probably isnt needed) xxxxxxxx :hug: Youve got my number sweetie if you need to chat! 

Tracy - :wave:

Reedy - Hows the M/S 

Re:- Blood test.... 
Had another set of bloods taken today as last ones came back that I didnt OV :cry: It just happens that this cycle has decided its going to be akward! :grr: Mr. S's SA is holding up our referal to the FS. :hissy: So we have now got to travel the 30 miles to go to the Oxford womens clinic! What a fuss! Stupid airline giving DF a dodgy shift pattern. 

Anyway thats whats going on with me atm!! xxxx


----------



## MissyMojo

aww samba sweetie xxxxxxxx big hugs


----------



## Sambatiki

Missy - Sorry I missed you out!! :hug: Glad that all went well at the docs!!


----------



## Reedy

Kerry - stupid feckers at the airline x hope you were ok when you had your bloods done :hugs: x 

Nat - Isobella is coming on the day of my scan :happydance: so you can use my ticker to count down the days :happydance:

Missy - hope all goes well at the docs on wednesday x 

Tracy - sickness is still here some days better than others x 

Buffy - I'll be thinking of you 2moro x hope all goes well x Huge :hug: x x x x


----------



## Sambatiki

Reedy - Yes I was a BIG BRAVE girl!!! TBH she just went straight for my hand to save digging around!!


----------



## Reedy

glad it went better this time x :kiss: for your hand x


----------



## NatalieW

Here is the latest scan piccie...

Now because Isobel is engaged in my pelvis we could only get a face on piccie.. The scan is on the side for a purpose you can see the two eye sockets and mouth and forhead

https://i531.photobucket.com/albums/dd360/NatalieW_82/ScannedImage.jpg


----------



## MissyMojo

omg how amazing :D

bet u cant wait to really meet her:D :hugs: :hug:


----------



## NatalieW

Yeah I thought it was cute.

How are you missy?


----------



## MissyMojo

im wanting to be sick nat tbh, feeling queasy most the day, if i actually do be sick im hoping for half an hours peace to get food lol. hahaha
i'm also bloated to hell and my nipples are standing to attention all day and sore!

but im loving every moment of it too, means everything is normal!!


----------



## NatalieW

Did you buy those travel bands???

Are you at work today?


----------



## Reedy

Pics are amazing Nat x not long to go now til you meet your baby girl :happydance: so excited for you x 

Missy - Hope the sickness sint too bad x :hugs:

Hope everyone is well x x x


----------



## MissyMojo

i havent gotten any yet as i havnet been into town, i am at work today:( working mon - fri this week, im hoping for a very quiet day today so i can not have to talk


----------



## NatalieW

Very random question but where does everyone tend to buy their digital cameras from? Any good sites?


----------



## Reedy

NatalieW said:


> Very random question but where does everyone tend to buy their digital cameras from? Any good sites?

DH bought mine from Amazon & I love it x its one of those big black ones (I'm quite in to photography)


----------



## golcarlilly

Morning ladies! 

Random question but does anyone know how much SMP we will come out with after tax and NI deductions please?


----------



## MissyMojo

i got my camera from dixons 80 quid 10 megapixel 

i thought smp was exempt? its 120 quid or so a week, so not much a month its under the 500 a month.... not much money at all really


----------



## NatalieW

It's £117 per week, I don't know about tax and NI but I know my pension still comes out. Might be worth asking on the baby and toddler forum?


----------



## golcarlilly

No it isn't exempt and we have to pay the normal tax and NI on it!! The current rate is £123.06 per week !!


----------



## MissyMojo

£123 aint much, really gonna have to strap down the budget, specially paying tax etc ontop


----------



## NatalieW

https://www.listentotaxman.com/

This might help


----------



## NatalieW

Monthly £533.26
Tax paid £6.00
NI £8.84

Net wage £518.42

That doesn't include a pension


----------



## NatalieW

So what is everyon planning for the week?


----------



## golcarlilly

Thanks for posting on my thread Nat, I can't believe that no-one on there knows exactly how much, I mean a lot of them must be claiming!! Maybe they are ignoring me :cry:


----------



## golcarlilly

I am not doing much this week other that keeping up with my housework so I don't have loads next week when I am off, Friday DH and I are out for my friend's bd to a Caribbean restaurant and then Sunday to his Mum for lunch, other than that I need to strip the nursery - god I hate stripping wallpaper!

What are your plans?


----------



## NatalieW

Your welcome...and i doubt they are ignoring you!!

We have DH family over sunday lunch time and mine to join us sunday afternoon. I'm back in work tomorrow, having hair cut on thursday, shopping on Friday!! LOl i sound busy.

Just finished nursery!


----------



## golcarlilly

Yaay - have you taken any pics of it yet? We need to nosy!! Am I right in thinking you have done the Hodge Podge theme or is it Zeddy and Parsnip?


----------



## NatalieW

Hodge Podge... I am uploading them as well speak.. there will be 8 photos!


----------



## golcarlilly

:happydance: can't wait to see it!! can't remember who is doing Zeddy and Parsnip now? We are doing Light of the moon (when I get my arse into gear LOL)


----------



## NatalieW

Pictures of Nursery...

https://i531.photobucket.com/albums/dd360/NatalieW_82/P1000058.jpghttps://i531.photobucket.com/albums/dd360/NatalieW_82/P1000059.jpghttps://i531.photobucket.com/albums/dd360/NatalieW_82/P1000065.jpghttps://i531.photobucket.com/albums/dd360/NatalieW_82/P1000066.jpghttps://i531.photobucket.com/albums/dd360/NatalieW_82/P1000067.jpghttps://i531.photobucket.com/albums/dd360/NatalieW_82/P1000068.jpg


----------



## golcarlilly

It looks gorgeous Nat!! :hugs: won't be long before you have your lo to go in it!!


----------



## NatalieW

No it won't... right back to tidying the house!!!


----------



## Reedy

Nat the nursery is gorgeous x 

We work half day on fridays so i'll be at work but we have tuesday off instead x 
Havent got anything planned yet though x Just hope the weather is nice x


----------



## Chris77

Hi ladies :hi:

Man, it's been awhile! I never meant to be away from BnB but last week I was sick and had TONS and TONS of work to do, then over the weekend Pete got VERY sick....was off work yesterday...had to take Pete to the hospital...poor guy wasn't able to hold anything in. He's doing better today though and I'm back at work.

And there's PILES of files, filed up on my desk for ME to file eventhough I didn't take out ANY of the files!! Call me crazy.....but if you can take a file out, why can't you put it back? :grr: WTF?! It's just Barbara...she knew I was out yesterday for a personal reason, my desk is literally 5 feet from the filing cabinets....why can't you put your shit back?! :grr: UGH!!!

so, I'm cranky. :rofl: I'm sooooooo :sleep: 

I haven't been to the journals in ages....I found that I was so much less obsessed this past week too! Like it's still always on my mind but more towards the back of my mind iykwim?

Anyhoosie...I'm back :hi:


----------



## Chris77

Aww Nat! the nursery is beautiful!


----------



## golcarlilly

Chris :hugs: so glad you are back!!! IKWYM about files, god it does my head in :hissy: why can't people clear up their own shit?


----------



## Chris77

I know! Especially when a person is out...she not only expects me to put away all the files she took out, but to file the performance appraisals for the entire hospital too. Just keeps piling and piling them on....pile's not getting ANY tinier so what does it take to say, "Hmmmm......mabye Chris is very busy....I think I'll help her out!" Fecking fat ugly cow. :grr:


----------



## golcarlilly

:rofl:


----------



## Chris77

:D


----------



## golcarlilly

I wish it was home time!


----------



## Reedy

Hiya Chris x 
Its good to have you back x we missed you x Hope Pete is on the mend now & your feeling better too x x x x 

Tracy - sorry to bug you lol but did you try the pushchair in the boot of your car yet??? x


----------



## buffycat

hey Chris.....so glad to have you back.....have missed you lots!

i was trying to work out how top send you a text the other day, go far too confused with what digits to include and what not to include! plus i've not been on fb much......

sorry to hear that you and Pete have been poorly though....not good at all.....but it is good that you had a break from bnb really....sometimes it can take over a little


----------



## buffycat

Reedy...have you got a pregnancy journal now?


----------



## golcarlilly

Sorry Claire, I still haven't tried it :blush: I will do very soon promise, it is just hard work getting it all back in the boxes after!!

Hi Buffy how are you today? hope no more blood? :hugs:


----------



## Chris77

Swamped AGAIN with work! :dohh: And I think I've caught Pete's stomach bug. :hissy: Will have to try to do as much as possible today in case I'm running to the bathroom every 10 minutes tomorrow. :dohh:

buffy, will PM you my phone number...you have to put all digits in. :hugs:


----------



## buffycat

:cloud9: 

had scan this morning and saw heartbeat....needless to say i cried my eytes out!

still early days though......just have to hope all goes well over the next 5 weeks now......


----------



## Chris77

FAB news on the heartbeat buffy! :yipee:


----------



## golcarlilly

:hugs: That is good news, I am keeping everything crossed for you!


----------



## buffycat

why angry Tracy??


----------



## NickyT75

buffycat said:


> :cloud9:
> 
> had scan this morning and saw heartbeat....needless to say i cried my eytes out!
> 
> still early days though......just have to hope all goes well over the next 5 weeks now......

:wohoo:

just popped in to say hello to everyone & im over the moon after reading this! :cloud9: xx


----------



## NickyT75

So... how is everyone? :friends: 

I've been taking a break but am feeling loads better :) nice and refreshed! xx


----------



## NatalieW

:hi: Chris, buffycat, Nicky and Tracy!!!

Buffy - thats excellent news I would cry my eyes out too!!!

Nicky - nice to see that the break has done you good!

Chris - nice to have you back :)

I think my nesting has kicked in! I cleaned the whole kitchen including the cupboard doors!!!


----------



## buffycat

Nat....do you want to come and clean my house then?!!!


----------



## golcarlilly

Just peed off at work really!! I am ok now it is nearly home time!


----------



## NatalieW

buffy... I think my house is large enough for me!! You'll be getting the nesting soon, don't you worry xx


----------



## golcarlilly

OMG Nat I have just seen your ticker - only 14 days to go :shock:


----------



## NatalieW

Oh yes!!! 14 days... everything is ready!

I go in at 7am in the morning!!!


----------



## golcarlilly

You must feel all organised now especially now the nursery is all done!


----------



## NatalieW

Yeah i do, all bags are packed too!! I just want her here now!!

BAW is quiet


----------



## Sambatiki

Hiya Peeps!! 

BUFFY - CONGRATS ON YOUR SCAN!!! I love your new ticker too :yipee:

Nat - The nursery looks GORGEOUS!!! 

Chris - Its FAB to have you back!!! xxxx Sorry that work are being nob ends!


----------



## NatalieW

Hey kerry... how you doing?


----------



## Chris77

I have my fertility consultation on Thursday! :yipee: Maybe I can get on some drugs to regulate these hellish cycles of mine!


----------



## Poshie

Hey ladies, how are we all?

Crikey (love that word) Nat, not long now hun! You must be sooo ready to meet LO by now :D

Chris hun hello :wave:

Buffy, excellent news on the scan, so pleased for you :happydance:

Sorry I've not been around much. Work is just sooo busy and it has been having serious implications for my BnB time.


----------



## Poshie

PS. Ladies.........every time I look at the bfp announcements section, I get disappointed when I don't see a name I know. :( We need to do something about that, starting now. ;)


----------



## Sambatiki

Good luck Chris!! 

Nat - Im ok thanks! Feeling a bit better since moving to LTTC. 

Poshie - nice to see you sweets! 

Good news peeps!!! Mr. S is FINALLY got his SA appoinment on thursday!! Which means we'll now get our referal letter!!! :yipee: All I need now is my CD3 test!!


----------



## buffycat

Poshie....well volunteered....you need to be next !


----------



## Poshie

Hey Sambarinio. I saw the SA news in your journal and posted too - great news hun! I feel like you and Nicky have somehow left, even though all you've done is move your journals! :cry: I'll get over it I'm sure :rofl:

Excellent news on the appointment Chris, not long to wait now! :yipee:


----------



## Poshie

Hi Buffster, I'm well up for it, let me tell you! :D


----------



## NatalieW

excellent news Kerry!!!


----------



## buffycat

in fact....lets make it a quadruple celebration...Nicky, Chris, Kerry and Poshie on the same day!

still keeping this seat warm for someone........


----------



## Reedy

Tracy - lol I wont bug you about it again until bubs is here promise :blush: x 

Buffy - No havent started one yet x I'm going to wait until we've had the scan so i know all is well x 
so pleased all went well at the scan :happydance:

Kerry thats fab news about the SA x x x 

Chris - fab news about the appt x x x


----------



## Chris77

:yipee: Samba! Good luck with the results!!


----------



## Chris77

buffycat said:


> in fact....lets make it a quadruple celebration...Nicky, Chris, Kerry and Poshie on the same day!
> 
> still keeping this seat warm for someone........

:wohoo: I vote for that! :wohoo:


----------



## NickyT75

Chris77 said:


> buffycat said:
> 
> 
> in fact....lets make it a quadruple celebration...Nicky, Chris, Kerry and Poshie on the same day!
> 
> still keeping this seat warm for someone........
> 
> :wohoo: I vote for that! :wohoo:Click to expand...

Yeah I second that motion! :happydance: xx


----------



## MissyMojo

heya girls 6 pages to catch up on so here goes

Hi Nicky, hope your break has refreshed you, all the best for this cycle sweetie

Nat, hope you looking forward to LO being here, dont over-do it with the nesting sweetie xxx

Tracy, i hope work eases off soon for u, too much stress is bad xxx

buffy, so glad you saw the heartbeat, i konw i'll end up crying when i get my scans lol xxxx big hugs, it must have been a relief to see it thumping away!!

chris, nice to see you around again, so sorry petes been poorly, and that u seem to be getting it too, hope not darling, good news about ur apt for thursday, good luck

kerry, good to see you about, glad ur oh could get an apt for thursday, fingers crossed that ur refereal comes quick and u get a:bfp: soon

Poshie, work sucks dont it, hope ur load eases soon darlin

Reedy, i understand where ur coming from no pg journal til scan, big hugs sweetie, cant w8 to read it when it arrives :D

i think thats everyone, but if anyone has leaArr on msn/text please send her mojo hugs,

ive been at work today, it was horrible, it felt so so hot to me, everyone said the temp was ok but i felt like i was in a sauna, had to leave work for 20 mins and go for a walk half 2 ish cos i felt so ghastly, and my M/S lasts me til about 4pm then im hungry!! and by 7 i'll be sleepy!!!

hope everyone is doing okay, i'll check in agian tomoro evenning


----------



## NickyT75

Where is LeaArr? is she ok? xx


----------



## Poshie

Yeah it's been a bit quiet re LeaArr........ I seem to recall Samba saying she was having a wee break?

PS. Hello Reedus :) How are you doing hun? I can't wait for your pg journal, I'm sure it won't be long now eh ;)


----------



## Sambatiki

Nicky - Lea is having a wee break. She is doing well. But I think Chris will know more! 

Buffy - I third your motion!!! 

Missy - hiya treacle!!! :wave:

Got my bloods back. Progesterone is 21 so thats a good indication that I have OV'd!!! :yipee: Just need to get the egg and sperm to meet!!! :rofl:

Its about time we moved this thread out of here and on to preggers board!!!


----------



## MissyMojo

hey kerry darling , how u doing babes??
im not too bad :)


----------



## Chris77

Hey anyone here? I'm so upset :cry:


----------



## Sambatiki

Chris - Whats wrong sweetie Want meet in TTC chat room?


----------



## Chris77

Yes :cry:


----------



## Reedy

Morning Ladies x 
Sorry yesterdays was a quick response I was just leaving work x 

Chris - re *above post* hope your ok sweety :hug::hugs::hug: x x x

Kerry - Glad your results came back good & you OV'd :happydance: hope all goes well with Dan's appt x 

Poshie - havent seen you around for a while huni hope your ok x 

Hiya everyone else x x x x 

Really fancy a banana milkshake but have no banana crusha or nesquik & no milk :hissy: Looks like water will have to do :sick:

I have a big bag of frazzles to get through today yummy x x x


----------



## golcarlilly

Morning ladies

Chris I hope you are ok hun? :hugs: 

Reedy give me half that bag of Frazzles RIGHT NOW I *need* them!!!! :rofl:


----------



## Sambatiki

Morning Ladies!!! :wave:


----------



## Ella

Morning ladies! :hi:

Chris - Hope you are okay :hugs:

Reedy - I'm not even pregnant and I want frazzles!!


Hope you all had a nice weekend!

OMG I need to stop going to McDonald's.. I am *ADDICTED* to the monopoly game!!
I'm going to be like 30 stone by the time it's over :rofl:
xx


----------



## golcarlilly

Morning Kerry and Ella - I have lost my monopoly board :hissy:


----------



## Ella

Morning Tracy!

I have Vine Street!! Apparently it's like the last of each colour that are the 'rare' ones.. so I need the other two orange ones now!! :wohoo:

More chicken selects for me!! :rofl:
xx


----------



## golcarlilly

I like the McChicken Sandwiches but they never seem to have the stickers on - what a swizz!!


----------



## Ella

I know! 
The large milkshakes have 3 stickers on! :wohoo:
Granted one is for HMV, but still!
xx


----------



## golcarlilly

I love the vanilla milkshakes!! OOh now I want one!! 

Any luck on the job front yet Ella?


----------



## Reedy

I had a Maccy d's cheeseburger at the weekend & I dont know if its bcus my taste buds have become more sensitive but I could really taste salt when i was eating it & i dont mean a bit either :sick: put me off x 
Really love their strawberry Milkshakes but I read that I cant have them :hissy:


----------



## Ella

Hey Reedy :hugs:

I love the strawberry milkshakes too - yum!
I actually remember reading a thread a while ago where people were saying that mcdonalds milkshakes are fine, just not like loads?

Tracy - Not heard anything back from the two jobs I applied for, might give them a ring today.. OH rang me earlier saying the woman from the agency he works through said they needed some admin staff so I rang up and they asked me what admin experience I have and I said none (I know people say you shoul just say yes BUT I didn't want to have to think on my toes to make up somewhere I'd worked for and didn't want to have to dodge any questions about references!).. And they weren't interested. :(
xx


----------



## baby.love

Hiya ladies 

How are we all getting on?


----------



## golcarlilly

Hi Leah how are you? 

Reedy I am sure milkshakes are fine? (well they had better be cos I have had at least five since getting my :bfp:!!)

Ella it is pants applying for jobs and very much catch 22 - I mean how are you supposed to get any experience if no-one will give you a chance?!!


----------



## Ella

Hey Leah :hugs: all good thanks, how're you?

Tracy - Yeah, that's what I said to the guy on the phone.. I was like 'right.. so I can't get any experience because nobody will give me a job and I can't get a job because I don't have any experience?' :hissy:
xx


----------



## baby.love

Hiya Tracy i am all good thanks, moved over to 2nd Tri this morning...Its going so fast this time.... How are you?

Reedy i heard McD's milkshakes are ok, just not loads and loads :)

I want one now lol


----------



## baby.love

Hi Ella all good thanks x


----------



## Ella

God.. 2nd Tri?!

Feels like yesterday I was congratulating you on your BFP!
xx


----------



## golcarlilly

Oh cool Leah, glad you are in the same tri as me for a while!! gosh it is going fast for you!! 

Ella have you considered doing some volunteering maybe to get some experience?


----------



## Ella

Yeah.. OH's mum works at a primary school and she said that one of her colleagues would be happy to have me as a classroom assistant.. so if I don't get any of the 3 jobs I'm waiting to hear back from then I'm gonna start volunteering there.. to stop me from going insane more than anything else! :(
xx


----------



## Reedy

I might have to go get a milkshake on my way home tonight now :happydance:

Ella - its so bloody hard trying to get a job, I was out of a job for 6 months when I was 18 & it was horrible everywhere i went wanted experience & i didnt have it x 
With the job I'm in now I was just lucky x I know the owners & they needed a receptionist bcus theirs was retiring, the job came at the right time & I'm sure the same will happen for you Ella x 
Is there a BUPA hospital near you??? Or is there one you can get to?? They hire Ward hostess' (That was my first job & I loved it) and HouseKeepers x You could always try there x I worked at the one near Oadby & they were always looking for more staff x worth a try x

Leah - The time has gone so quick for you wish i could say the same for me x Its going sooooo slow


----------



## Ella

Thanks Reedy, I'll definitely look into that :)

I've just found out that a girl who I went to school with is pregnant.. She was a year above me but only like 7 months older.. So jealous.. Excited for her but jealous lol
xx


----------



## golcarlilly

That would be great Ella, I used to help out in Jenna's class when she was little and I loved it!


----------



## Ella

Tracy, I swear the Team Flumpy Bumps sign has more and more names on it everytime I see it? :shock:
xx


----------



## Sambatiki

Mmmmmm Maccies..... *is dribbling* I havent had on in ages!!! 

Ella - I really hope that something turns up soon for you! I know its not the greatest work... but what about maccies??? The training is amazing! :hug: Its hard when friends get preggers..... horrid mixture of emotions!! xxxx 

Leah - COngrats on 2nd trimester love!!! 

Tracy - only a few more weeks until your in 3rd tri!! YIKES....!!

Reedy - Wont be long before your in 2nd tri!! 

I'd just be happy getting to 1st!!! :rofl:


----------



## golcarlilly

We haven't had any new members for ages, there are just 8 of us! 

Man, my LO is going bonkers kicking this morning!! I just had to run to the loo cos he must have kicked my bladder LOL


----------



## golcarlilly

Sambatiki said:


> Tracy - only a few more weeks until your in 3rd tri!! YIKES....!!

:argh::ignore: I am scared!!!!


----------



## Reedy

Sambatiki said:


> Reedy - Wont be long before your in 2nd tri!!
> 
> I'd just be happy getting to 1st!!! :rofl:

I'm saving you my seat kerry x x x x I'm going to write your name on it in Gold so no one else can have it xx


----------



## Ella

Hey Kerry! How're you? :hugs:

I've applied for McDonald's and not heard anything? :(
xx


----------



## Sambatiki

Tracy - :rofl: @ :ignore: I shall keep my lips sealed!

Reedy - Gold Letters!! :shock: LOVE YOU!!! xxxx

Ella - Im all good thanks xxx How f-ing rude of maccies not to call you!!!


----------



## Ella

Haha, I'm used to it Kerry.. I've easily applied for 3-4 jobs a day since September and I've heard back from about 7 of those. That's like one a month lmao :(
xx


----------



## Sambatiki

Ella - It really does my head in that these people cant be arsed to make a simple phone call!! :grr: Its plain RUDE!!!..... I dont like rudeness...


----------



## golcarlilly

Kerry is Chris ok? is she coming in today?


----------



## Ella

C'est la vie I suppose.. How's the POAS addiction anyway Kerry? :rofl:
xx


----------



## NatalieW

Afternoon ladies


----------



## Ella

Afternoon Nat :hi:

How're you today?
xx


----------



## golcarlilly

Hiya Nat!


----------



## Reedy

Sambatiki said:


> Reedy - Gold Letters!! :shock: LOVE YOU!!! xxxx

Only the best for my Kerry Berry x Love you x x x 

Just had toasted bagel with philly x yum x You gotta love the philly x 
Whats everyone has having??

Hiya Nat how are you?? x x x


----------



## NatalieW

:hi: Ella, Tracy and Claire...

I'm fine, very tired today. I just handed over all my work to the teacher replacing me so thats pretty much it for a while!!!


----------



## Reedy

NatalieW said:


> :hi: Ella, Tracy and Claire...
> 
> I'm fine, very tired today. I just handed over all my work to the teacher replacing me so thats pretty much it for a while!!!

:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## golcarlilly

That's great Nat, are you finishing on Friday? 

I had a cheese spread and ham sarnie, a mushroom soup and a twix for lunch, I am stuffed now!


----------



## Sambatiki

Ella - I dont have a POAS addiction anymore! Im not into self harming!! :rofl:

Nat - :yipee: Thats it hun!!! No more school for a while!! :wohoo:

Reedy - :cry: Thanks!

Tracy - Had a good chat with Chris last night. Im not sure if shes coming on today. Shes having some bad luck atm... I'll let her fill you in when she comes back... Dont feel its my place to say! But I think lots of hugs in her journo would be nice xxxx


----------



## golcarlilly

I will pop over again, left her a brief message this morning, thanks Kerry, I really hope she is ok! 

So how much time does everyone get for Easter then? I have Monday, Tues and Wed off :happydance: I think we are all having to take a pay cut after this month (heard a grapevine rumour) cos of the hard times the company is still having so I am even more glad I am leaving!!


----------



## Sambatiki

Tracy - Mon, tues and wednesday off!! lucky thing!!! I hope the rumour is just that.... A RUMOUR!! I suppose its catch 22.... glad to have a job but pee'd that hours are cut! 

Ive just got the standard friday and Monday off! But Ive only got a 3 day week next week and a 4 day one the week after! Off to sunny coombe martin for the weekend!! Just hope the weather starts getting nicer!


----------



## golcarlilly

Yaay for holidays!! 

I think it will be right cos it has come from one of the factory managers :cry: it will prob come into effect straight away which means I will be worse off for the next 3 months - totally shit I am so peed off!!


----------



## Sambatiki

Oh thats rubbish tracy! Is Mat pay based on average earnings of a period of time?


----------



## NickyT75

Afternoon ladies :wave: 

hope Chris is ok :hugs: xx


----------



## LeaArr

Morning Ladies,

Nicky - I had a long chat with Chris last night. As Samba said, I don't feel I am at liberty to go into details. She is shaken, but she will be ok. I sent her a text this morning and will keep y'all updated.

I have been making some re-evaluations in my life. Being away from here was hard, but refreshing. I am still not looking in on journals, but I just wanted to let you guys know that I am ok.


----------



## NickyT75

hey Lea its nice to see you babe :hug: xx


----------



## NatalieW

:hugs: Lea...

We're all here for you and chris and everyone else xxx


----------



## Sambatiki

Hiya Nicky and Lea

Lea - Glad your back sweetie! xxxx 

How you feeling today?


----------



## NatalieW

For all you coffee drinkers!!! :rofl:
 



Attached Files:







zcoffee.jpg
File size: 42 KB
Views: 1









officedecaf-1.jpg
File size: 19.4 KB
Views: 2









coffee.jpg
File size: 17.2 KB
Views: 0


----------



## LeaArr

This cold is kicking my ass. I was just cursing my body. I went the whole winter with nothing more than the sniffles, then when my mom is coming to town, I get a full on chest cold + fever. NOT FAIR!!


----------



## NatalieW

Do you get echinacea in canada Lea? I make DH take it because of his running through the winter...

I think you deserve a duvet day!


----------



## LeaArr

Yeah, we have echinacea, but my understanding was it didn't really help once you are already sick. Like I said, I haven't really been sick at all this year. This just jumped on me out of nowhere. :rofl:


----------



## NatalieW

I think it makes it stay less... 

So what is everyone eating for dinner tonight?


----------



## LeaArr

oh, didn't know that. Thanks Nat. I will have to go pick some up then.


----------



## golcarlilly

Lea :hugs: hope you are ok too hun xx

Kerry, I will only get 90% of my salary for the first six weeks so that will be less than before but the remaining 33% will be at the normal SMP rate of £123.06 a week still. 

We are having a UFO dinner tonight (unidentified frozen objects from the depths of the freezer - DD loves them :rofl: - i once started to label things and she went ballistic LOL)


----------



## NatalieW

:rofl: UFO dinner.... I nearly wet myself!!! Don't make me laugh again!!

Your welcome Lea


----------



## Reedy

Lea - its good to see you around we missed you x x x 
Really hope Chris is ok x Lea will you tell her we're all thinking of her please x x x 

Tracy - :rofl: @ UFO dinner x think thats what I'll be having too x


----------



## golcarlilly

Nat I hope you are doing your pelvic floor exercises like a good girl :rofl:


----------



## LeaArr

Reedy said:


> Really hope Chris is ok x Lea will you tell her we're all thinking of her please x x x

Thanks hun. Missed you guys too. 
I sent Chris a text with all your lurves and happy thoughts.


----------



## NatalieW

golcarlilly said:


> Nat I hope you are doing your pelvic floor exercises like a good girl :rofl:

Of course... but when baby's head is engaged 3/5 kinda hard to keep it together!!!


----------



## golcarlilly

:shock: i can't remember what it feels like?


----------



## NatalieW

It hurts when you sit down to pee but not pee if that makes sense


----------



## NickyT75

Tracy you made me LOL with the UFO dinner thingy! :rofl: x


----------



## LeaArr

golcarlilly said:


> Lea :hugs: hope you are ok too hun xx
> 
> Kerry, I will only get 90% of my salary for the first six weeks so that will be less than before but the remaining 33% will be at the normal SMP rate of £123.06 a week still.
> 
> We are having a UFO dinner tonight (unidentified frozen objects from the depths of the freezer - DD loves them :rofl: - i once started to label things and she went ballistic LOL)

One of the things that worries me about going on mat leave is, yes, I get a year, but I will only get 60% of my salary cause my company doesn't top up any above what employment insurance gives. Ballz!!


----------



## Chris77

Hi ladies :hi:

I'm home and may lose my job....in fact I think it's a certainty that I will. I've been absent from bnb because I've been so overwhelmed and stressed and with not being on my full dose of medication, I really took a spiral, and my judgement was seriously clouded. Had a long talk with DH about all that's been pressuring me, TTC, the problems that I have, how his family would handle my pregnancy, my weight, etc. etc. Pete has been INCREDIBLY supportive. I told all this to my job but whether they'll take that into consideration is anyone's guess.

Anyway, I haven't been coping well at all today. I haven't eaten in 24 hours, all I can do is cry and cry and sleep.

Lea and Kerry, thanks for keeping everyone updated and for your support. :hugs: Everyone your support and love means alot to me. Thanks! :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## NatalieW

Chris you are not alone... we are all here to support you whether you are having a crap day or a good day... :hugs:


----------



## LeaArr

Anytime hun.


----------



## buffycat

Chris.....whatever is going on....i'm here.....am so worried about you from your update above......what happened at work?

:hugs:


----------



## Reedy

Chris we are all here for you sweety x


----------



## Chris77

thank you ladies. :hugs: Buffy, did something stupid at work. :dohh: :dohh:


----------



## Reedy

Chris I'm so sorry huni x Hope work takes things in to account & everything gets sorted out without the worst happening x x x x


----------



## Chris77

I've prepared myself for the worst. Pete is going to see if he can get me a job at his hospital (where I used to work and where we met) when we know the outcome of all this. In the meantime, I'm trying to find something on-line - no luck though. 

I keep holding and squeezing my little Angel Of Hope

Ugh...where's a time machine when you need one?!


----------



## buffycat

:hugs:

please don't stress.....work is never worth it.....just make sure that you look after number 1....yourself......

i wish i wasn't so far away, else i would be driving over to give you a hug....bearing chocolate, angel delight and a bottle of wine.......


----------



## buffycat

will be back on line later on after dinner......

:hugs: to all of my friends.......


----------



## MissyMojo

7 pages of catch up again....

chris ~ hope ur okay, so sorry things are so messy at home and work at the moment but pete sounds like a star, hope hes a big help to you in the coming days and weeks
reedy, lol at the banana milkshake need xxx hope you get one soon
ella ur not alone in loving the monoply chances, boo about the jobs front
leah, how u doing babe?
hey nat 13 days eh, good luck babes
leaArr hope ur feeling up to being back soon babe we miss u, hope ur cold passes soon
tracy, ufo dinner. will try that some time :D
hey buffy how u doing, whats ur rough date hunni, midwife moved mine today cos she said she wanted to!1 wtf lol

midwife has me as due on the 19th nov cos i said 20th! wtf lol, but a scan will confirm or deny our date thoughts


----------



## NatalieW

Missy, some m/w's have different 'wheels' and they always give a different date!!! When I have my long cycle like you they put me on EDD of 25th April, but I said due to my ov date I would be due about 5th May... scan put me at 1st May... so I win!!!!


----------



## MissyMojo

yeah ... lol midwife had like 7 wheels in her pocket for varuous things lol

well we'll find out more after scan, just waiting to see when it is"!!


----------



## Sambatiki

Hi Missy!! - Well done at the MW!!!! :yipee:

Chris - your always welcome treacle! xxxx

My referal came today! I cried so so much.... mixed emotions about it all I suppose.... Cant book the appointment until tomorrow... but the waiting list is only 36 days! I suppose Im just feeling overwhelmed by it all.


----------



## Chris77

great news Samba! :yipee: So happy for you hun.:hugs:


----------



## MissyMojo

thats fab news samba sweetie , big hugs xxx


----------



## NatalieW

Kerry that is fab news!!! Bet today is going to be a good day!!!


----------



## buffycat

morning:sleep:


----------



## Ella

Morning Buffy :hi:

How're you?
xx


----------



## buffycat

ok, but tired.......

am noticing things more now.....off food in general.......tummy doing strange things.....and so tired.....even after 8 hours sleep...

any news on the jobs yet....did you phone?


----------



## Ella

Nope not yet.. I've been feeling shit the past couple of days.. Only handed my applications in last Friday so I'm gonna ring tomorrow.

I would recommend Red Bull but it'll probably make you need to pee every 5 seconds! :rofl:
xx


----------



## Sambatiki

Morning Ladies!!!! 

Buffy - I'll come and do your work while you have a snooze!! 

Nat - Thanks hun!! I hope today is a good day..... Mr S is making love to the pot today..... YIKES! 

Ella - Im a red bull addict too!!


----------



## buffycat

not much of red bull fan to be honest....every time i have it i can almost feel my teeth furring up from the sugar! :rofl:


----------



## golcarlilly

Morning girls 

:hugs: in need all round today I think :hugs: 

Chris, sorry to hear about your problem at work, I really hope you get it sorted and the worst doesn't happen, we are always here for you, you know that :hugs:

Kerry, I am glad you don't have too long to wait now :hugs:

Ella, just posted in your journal, hope you are ok chick? :hugs:

Missy and Buffy - only 3 days apart!! Glad to see you have got a ticker now Buffy :hugs:

Nat - 12 days - are you getting excited now? :hugs:

I just found out more about my work - that not only is everyone going to have to take a 10% pay cut, the ones who have pensions and health care benefits and petrol allowances (the managers) are losing those aswell so for them it will mean more like a 20% cut :shock:


----------



## buffycat

getting jiggy with a pot.....oh so romantic! :rofl:

but please, come and do my work! even better today, it's cake day.....we can pay in cake if that would tempt you?! :dance:


----------



## Sambatiki

Besides buffy your not allowed it anyway!! Not when there is a baby in your tummy!! 
Errrr just wondering??? Do we get to see LO's first piccie??


----------



## buffycat

hi Tracy......work sounds rough, i bet the morale isn't good at the moment.....are people leaving at all?


----------



## Ella

Morning Kerry and Tracy :hi:

I saw that you posted in my journal thanks Tracy :hugs: means a lot :)

Red Bull is the best! But sends me totally hyperactive haha
xx


----------



## buffycat

no piccie this time....didn't get offered, plus i was in a blubbering mess, so forgot to ask....will do next time though......! got given loads of goodies though....bounty bags etc....too scared to open at the moment....


----------



## golcarlilly

I can't drink Red Bull, I am allergic to caffeine!

No-one has left yet but I think after they announce this they will be like rats leaving a sinking ship!! mind you there are not many other jobs out there!


----------



## Sambatiki

awwww :hug: Tracy xxxxx I hope that things return back to normal soon xxx

Buffy - Cant wait for your next scan!


----------



## buffycat

me neither....eek....it is such a long way off! 6 weeks on tues.....! :hissy:


----------



## golcarlilly

Thanks Kerry but unfortunately I don't think they ever will be normal again, when I started here it was a successful international company with 150 employees and now we are uk only with 46 people who are all very de-moralised!! I just feel fortunate to be getting out of here in 12 weeks time!


----------



## Ella

That'll go so fast buffy :hugs:

It's unbelievable how many people are losing their jobs atm.. Which makes it near to impossible to find one!
xx


----------



## golcarlilly

I know, so many people I know have lost theirs it is just awful!


----------



## buffycat

why is it 12 weeks for you Tracy?


----------



## golcarlilly

Cos that is when I start my maternity leave :wohoo:


----------



## buffycat

ooh, that means you get a nice long break before lo arrives.......knowing my luck i'll finish on the friday and have lo on the saturday!


----------



## buffycat

is work ok today Chris?


----------



## buffycat

ghost town....where is everyone?


----------



## NatalieW

Afternoon!!!

I've had all my hair cut off!!! So tired now!


----------



## golcarlilly

Are you Samson :rofl: How short is it? Pics please!!


----------



## golcarlilly

It has been so quiet in here this aft!


----------



## baby.love

:hi: Girls .. oohhhhh Nat i wanna see.


----------



## NatalieW

It's just above my shoulders... 3inches off so not all gone!!!!

It looks really quiet! Yup I got 12 days left and feeling restless, doesn't seem right having a 'date' for the baby...


----------



## Chris77

Hi ladies :hi:

Still no word from my job and I'm not feeling any better. When Pete got home last night I was able to eat a little pasta, but haven't been able to eat since. My stomach is just in knots and I'm always wanting to burst into tears. Just a complete lack of functioning....although I was able to do a bit of laundry. I think maybe I'll be better when I know for sure what's going to happen with my job. 

Nat, I want to see pics of your hair! I bet it looks beautiful!


----------



## NatalieW

I will do photos later... requires me to get up off my bum! :rofl:

Chris, try not to fret I know it's really hard and we'd all be the same in your situation. Did you have your appointment today?


----------



## Chris77

my appt is today but I canceled it. TTC will be on hold for awhile and even if it weren't....I don't know if I have the emotional fortitude for this right now.


----------



## golcarlilly

Chris :hugs: are you not going in then, do you want to say what happened or not? I hope you are ok chick :hugs:


----------



## NatalieW

:hugs:

What are your plans for tonight??

Tracy - how was UFO dinner?


----------



## golcarlilly

I loved it but DH said he didn't like any of them :shock: I said well you never said when we were eating them first time round :rofl: I think he wasn't really hungry tbh!! No idea what we are having tonight I am going to Tesco on the way home


----------



## NatalieW

We are having grilled chicken, roasted pepper and mexican rice!


----------



## golcarlilly

OOh sounds nice!! I love roasted peppers!!


----------



## golcarlilly

I might make spaghetti with a neapolitan sauce I am not in the mood for meat - DH will moan though he is a devout meat and two veg man!!


----------



## NatalieW

Well what you could do, is split the sauce and put some meat in his....


----------



## NickyT75

Afternoon ladies :wave:

Chris - nice to see you babes :hugs: hope you are ok xx


----------



## buffycat

:hugs: Chris..

dinner tonight....no idea...probably just pasta for me (aka pasta 'n' sauce with cheese melted on top) as dh is late home as lots of traffic on M62....that delightful motorway in the north!

the best news though, is that fat guy is now off work for 2 weeks....:wohoo:....he's off to Malaysia....so he'll probably sweat like a pig out there (he sweats badly in an air conditioned office!)

not so good is that the rest of my team are off too.....just little me on my own.....more time on bnb me thinks......:yipee:


----------



## NickyT75

Buffy - at least you get a break from fatso! :) he he! xx


----------



## NatalieW

Is he going to fit on the plane buffy!?


----------



## buffycat

Nat...that's a very good question.....do hope so, else he may be inclined to come back into work....noooo!!!!

did have a moan about him today to my boss.....he's going to have a word with him at his next 1-2-1...!


----------



## NatalieW

He won't be turned away.. 

Good so the boss should, just don't let the boss forget


----------



## buffycat

off home now......

have a good weekend Nat......:D


----------



## NatalieW

You too buffy!! Rest and enjoy the choc! xx


----------



## MissyMojo

heya girls 

u lot dont half talk !!! lol wish i could keep up with u all from work but never mind

hope everyone enjoys a long weeekend, im off to hos in morning for tests :( then work til 5 then off but bk to work monday:( booo hooo

big hugs, sending squsihy mojo hugs to everyone


----------



## golcarlilly

Is anyone here today? I am stuck at work :hissy: have to stay till five!!


----------



## NatalieW

I'm back


----------



## golcarlilly

Hi Nat hows things?


----------



## NatalieW

Things are good.. woke up at midnight in a lot of pain in my groin think baby is further down now... or I pulled a muscle!

How are you?


----------



## golcarlilly

Ooh that is exciting news!! Are you completely sorted and ready now?

I am fine, just very bored and wishing the day away so I can go home!


----------



## NatalieW

Yeah we are all sorted now...

We are on eviction Isobel as well!! Or I am... :rofl:

There can't be much left of today for your work can it?


----------



## golcarlilly

I am going in 5 mins (half an hour early :)) everyone else has sloped off early so I am too!! 

See you later :kiss:


----------



## NatalieW

Have a nice Easter weekend! xx


----------



## MissyMojo

hi nat and tracy, how u 2 ddoing?
i was at work today too :( booo hiss, in work monday too :( :hissy: but 11-3 only:D


----------



## Chris77

Hi ladies :hi: 

y boss just called, he wants to meet with me at 4:00 and wouldnt say more...so I said, look I need to know more are you firing me? So he said we are letting you go yes. :cry: But he wants to meet with me b/c he thinks he owes me at least that and I have personal belongings to pick up. I'm not even sure now if I even want to meet with him. I'm not so sure what good it would do, tbh? I don't want to delude myself into thinking they'll give me a severance package or any such nonsense as that, he said he owes it to me to at least have a meeting....but I can't see what, if any, good will come out of it. :shrug: 

Pete's pissed but not at me (thank God b/c I couldn't handle it if he were) He's pissed b/c he thinks firing me is a bit extreme especially taking my record into account, etc. 

:cry: :cry: :cry: :cry: I am shaking so bad right now but I KNEW this was coming so I am not surprised.....but it's still not very nice to hear. 

I'll be okay though. Pete's going to see if he can get me a job at the hospital where he works as there's a couple of positions available in the department I used to work in before leaving. So, we'll see. Even if I do get the job, I'll be looking at least a good $10k less a year, but at least it'll be a job.


----------



## LeaArr

Shitty! :hugs:


----------



## LeaArr

I know "Shitty" doesn't begin to cover it, I just don't know what else to say. :dohh: GL with the job posibilities at the other hospital. Job :dust:


----------



## Chris77

Thanks Lea :hugs:

:cry: :cry: I was doing so well today too...the most amount of function I've had in a week was today!

Pete wants to sue on the grounds of wrongful termination...just b/c others have been in similar situations and only been suspended....not that he wants to argue about what I did....that was wrong....but why do other people get a second chance and I don't? I'm not so sure it's worth it. :shrug: 

I am so angry at myself for putting my husband through this....he doesn't deserve this. :cry: He doesn't deserve such an asshole, loser wife. :cry: :cry: Not only is it my fault I lost my job, but I'm not even able to be mentally stable. :cry:


----------



## LeaArr

You are not an asshole nor a loser. I never want to read you saying that about yourself ever again Mrs. 
I know it's easy to internalize all of this, but don't. You are a smart and very able woman and you will be able to find a job right away. I know it.
Pete is angry cause he cares about you. It's better to have him be upset about the situation then ambivalent to it. 
I wish I were there to take you out for margaritas. As it is, I can only give you BIG BIG :hug:


----------



## MissyMojo

aww chris babes im soo sorry about work darlin, ur not a loser and he married u exactly as you are , pete loves you babe you need to remember that xxx


----------



## Chris77

thank you so much Lea and Missy. :hugs: :hugs: It means so much to me to have your support. :hugs:

I'm still shaking and very upset but at least I don't feel like it's the end of the world like I did last week. Pete's assured me that we'll be okay, it's okay, etc. etc. 

On the bright side....now Barbara has to file all her own shit. :rofl: Bullshit attempt at trying to make myself laugh....but it did make me smile. 

Now, I have to decide if I'm going to meet with my boss tomorrow...I have personal things that I have to take home...and Pete has a softball game tomorrow at 5:30...so maybe I will go and then head over to Pete's ball game? :shrug: I dunno. I just can't wait for Pete to get home so I can collapse in his arms. :cry: I don't know how he remains so strong but I'm so grateful for it. Peter means "The Rock" so I have to say that DH was named pretty damn accurately!! :D


----------



## MissyMojo

massive massive hugs hunni, i got my fingers crossed u get a new job soon, one you cn be a bit happier in xxx


----------



## Chris77

Morning ladies :hi:

There's an update in my journal.

:hug:


----------



## baby.love

Morning all, sorry i have been awol lately i have been having a bit of a nightmare!

Chris, i am so sorry you are going through all this..but hun you certainly aint any of those things you said! I think you seem a wonderfull person :hugs: I hope things work themselves out for you soon xxxx

Lea :hi: good to see you hun .. Hope all is well xxx
Missy Hey hun, hows things?

And hi and big :hugs: to everyone else x


----------



## NatalieW

Morning!

Chris I would sue based on your record!!!

Lea really nice to see you back with us!!

Leah - you got pregnancy brain?!!?

Missy how you feeling?


Well Sam has my nesting and been doing the house, I been loving my afternoon naps!! Everything is just about ready... and been getting period like pains!


----------



## baby.love

Hiya Nat, yep hence the new blinkie! it gives people warning :lol:

How are you?


----------



## NatalieW

Lol... my pregnancy brain seems to have gone however I am into dropping things and not having a balance!!

I'm doing ok, just want to meet little lady now, bit achey but other than that not too bad!

What about you?


----------



## baby.love

Been feeling a bit crap lately and missing my family who live in Milton Keynes, so the decision has been made that we are moving after the baby has been born.. I am so lonely here and its not nice... so roll on Nov as i will be back where i come from with my family :)

I cant believe its only a week till you meet your little lady! you must be so excited x


----------



## NatalieW

Thats excellent news!!! They'll be on hand for all that baby sitting, and it's nice to have family around to bring up all the children!!

I know it's only a week, not sure where the time has gone!!!


----------



## golcarlilly

Morning ladies :wave:

I am not at work today, still got tomorrow off too :happydance: 

Chris I am so so sorry to hear you lost your job, just going to check out your journal in a mo :hugs: 

Leah how long have you lived in Suffolk? 

Nat OMG you must be so excited now!! :hugs: 

I am really peed off today, I took my car into the garage 2 weeks ago as it had developed a rattle, they had it for a whole day and told me they couldn't find anything wrong with it but the rattle has continued so yesterday DH took a quick look and it turns out the suspension spring on my side has snapped :shock: so I have been driving my DD and my unborn son and myself around in a death trap for a fortnight :grr: I am so mad with them but not a patch on how furious DH is!! We are taking it back this morning (I am driving DH's car) wish me luck!


----------



## NatalieW

Tracy, give them a pregnant hormone rant!!! I love doing them!!!
Yes I am excited and sick at the same time!


----------



## baby.love

Morning Tracy, i have lived here for nearly 3 years, but moved away from Milton Keynes 12 years ago! I have always missed it and since living here its got worse..I have no friends and hate it..I am so so lonely and decided i wanna go home and be near all my family.
Being pregnant has made me realise how much i miss it i think..But about a month before bubba is due we are going to start the ball rolling :wohoo:

I cant believe the garage missed that with your car hun! I hope you get some answers from them as to why and how!


----------



## Serene123

Hello girls! Been a while since I posted in here. How is everyone?


----------



## NatalieW

Morning Toria...


----------



## baby.love

Hiya Toria :)


----------



## Serene123

Morning girls!

Where's Chris77 got to?
How's bump Natalie?
Hello baby.love! How are you?


----------



## NatalieW

Chris is prob sleeping... she's normally online from about lunchtime..

Bump is good, just want it to appear now!!

How is Caitlyn?


----------



## baby.love

OMG girls i am bouncing off the walls!

My little sister is pregnant and had some bleeding for 3 weeks , 2 weeks ago they picked nothing up on a scan, well this morning she went for a follow up scan and there was a heartbeat :wohoo: She is around 7 weeks pregnant so there will only be 7 weeks between our babies.


----------



## NatalieW

aww thats excellent news Leah!!!


----------



## NatalieW

I can't decide what to watch, film wise, when doing the ironing in a min


----------



## baby.love

Hmm Nat i aint a film person unless its Nemo/Shrek etc! :rofl: So not much help i'm afraid x


----------



## Serene123

Oh really? Not seen her posting as much lately that's all! Hope bump comes soon. People being annoying yet, "drink this, eat that?" :hissy: Still remember it now :rofl:

Congratulations to your sister!


----------



## NatalieW

Toria, go see her journal.

I'm supposed to have sex three times in 24 hours!!! as if!


----------



## MissyMojo

baby.love - how does it feel being in 2nd tri? excellent news hunni:D 

nat - 7days to go!! wow!!!

tracy, hope your enjoying your time off :D yikes about the car, hope its fixed ssoonies, give that garage hell

hi toriaaa how u doing?

I'm doing ok, i have no morning sickness as yet,but i get queasy now and again , so far ive gone off coffee and fallen in love with tescos summer fruit smoothie, put on some wieght, and been told that my tummy shape has changed,,, im nervoussly awaiting a letter telling me when my scan is.


----------



## Serene123

I'm doing alright thanks! You? Super tired today. Was yesterday too. Could do with a nap.


----------



## NatalieW

oooh nap!!!! MIght have one of those too! :rofl:


----------



## baby.love

Thanks girls, 

Missy, it feels crazy that i am in 2nd Tri already, its going so fast this time. 
Toria, God i hate it when people tell me what to do, eat, drink etc! This is my 3rd pregnancy so surely people must realise i know what i am doing now :lol: 
Nat, Whats sex? i seem to have forgotten how it goes :rofl: I have lost all my mojo with this one :blush:


----------



## NatalieW

You wait until your my size again!!!! Bless DH he understands, but he's had enough of naviagting the bump!!


----------



## Sambatiki

Morning Ladies!! 

Im not going to be around much today! Got boring meetings and boss is off this week so my work load is :shock:

Glad to hear that everyone is well!! 

Missing you all so so much! xxxxx :hug:


----------



## MissyMojo

big hugs samba :hug: :hugs: 

i want a nap, can i go home and nap please? hahaha im off to wrk now so i'll catch up with you ladies this evening after xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## baby.love

Hiya Kerry :hugs:
Nat i remember with my other 2 i was like this, i feel so unsexy when pregnant, but sure i can allow him the odd treat :lol:


----------



## NatalieW

:hi: kerry... not to worry about work!! We're always here!

:hi: Missy!


----------



## NatalieW

:rofl: Just had my food delivery, first time I done it. We use Ginger in our currys, so I ordered some... we normally get a 1cm x 1cm... the one that got delivered looked like a hand... I nearly wet myself with laughter when I saw it... wait until DH see it!


----------



## baby.love

:rofl: Oh dear Nat! Looks like lots of ginger in your food for a while!

Whats everyone having for lunch? I just scoffed a tuna sandwich and it was yummy.

Just won a clothes bundle on ebay as i am desperate need of maternity jeans! mine stopped fitting about a week ago and i miss them loads! I am living in combat trousers now and its boring me lol


----------



## NatalieW

I live in leggins when home!!

I had a sausage sandwich and sugar free jelly!!!

Righto off to hospital I go again!!


----------



## DaisyDuke

Hi girlies how is everyone? XXX


----------



## Ella

Hey Daisy, all good thanks, how're you and bean?
xx


----------



## DaisyDuke

Hi Ella, ok thanks, nervous for my scan tomorrow, fx we will see hb. XXX


----------



## Ella

Aww, I'm sure everything will be fine and bean will have a nice strong heartbeat! :) :hugs:
xx


----------



## Sambatiki

Hiya Ladies! 

Nat - Good luck at the hospital xxxx

HAVE A LOOK AT MY NEW TICKER!!! :yipee:


----------



## Sambatiki

daisy - Everything is going to be amazing!!! Give Raisin a little wave from Aunty Samba

Ella - Howdy :wave:


----------



## DaisyDuke

AMAZING ticker me love it :wohoo: :yipee: :wohoo: Consider raisin waved at :wohoo: XXX


----------



## Reedy

Hiya ladies x 

Enjoying my last day of easter x I took my nieces to the park this morning while the sun was shining & then came home & did some washing now I'm having a rest & a good catch up on bnb as I havent been on for a while x 

Hope everyone had a good easter x 

Kerry - Love the new ticker huni x 

Tasha - 1 day to go :happydance: & one week to go for me :happydance:

Missy - hope your ok huni glad the sickness isnt too bad x 

Nat - Cant believe this time next week Isobella is going to be 
here :happydance:

Leah - Cant believe your almost 14 weeks already x 

Ella - How you doing huni?? Did you get my txt yesterday?? x x x


----------



## baby.love

Afternoon ladies, 

Kerry that ticker is fabulous hun :hugs:
Daisy i have everything crossed but am sure everything will be fine.
Reedy i know! where is the time going? only 2 and a half weeks and we find out the sex!
Ella hiya sweetie. hows it all going on the job front?


----------



## Chris77

Well, the job at DH's hospital is looking real good! DH spoke with the director (he's worked at the hospital for 15 years and has a great repoire with everyone there) and the director remembers me when I was there 5 years ago and said that I always did good work...so she's going to talk to the manager of the department. So, it's looking good! :happydance: 

DH is so cute...he says, "It'll be great working with you again honey." 
:cloud9:

Kerry, great news about the FS!

Daisy, good to see you. I am sure raisin will stick. :hugs:

Nat, getting so close now! :happydance:


----------



## baby.love

Thats great news Chris :hugs: I hope you are feeling ok xxx

I just ate a whole easter egg and now feel rather ill for it! Oooops :lol:


----------



## Chris77

I'm feeling better Leah thanks. :hugs: I'll feel much better after I get 4:00 over with (boss wants to meet with me...err...ex boss I should say) and of course when I definitely get the job. But I'm definitely feeling more like myself.


----------



## baby.love

Oh hun i hope it goes as well as it possibly can xx 

Good to hear you are feeling better though :hugs:


----------



## buffycat

hey all...

sorry i'm late....:hissy:

Chris....glad you are feeling a little more positive today.....did you have a good Easter break?

and Leah....wow you're storming ahead with those weeks....i'm still in awe of your bump!

Kerry...luv the ticker! keep that PMA going! :wohoo:

all good with me....well apart from the sickness, lack of sleep and general feeling crapness!


----------



## baby.love

Thanks buffy i cant believe how fast the weeks are flying, as for my bump i am amazed by its size and shape... I think i have felt the 1st flutters now. I was laying on my side today and felt a wriggly sensation..its happened a few times over the last week and a half :cloud9:

How are you going? other than the sickness etc xx


----------



## Reedy

Hiya Chris x 
Hope your meeting with your ex boss goes ok x & hope the job with pete comes good too x x x :hugs:

Buffy - sorry your feeling crappy but I'm sure your loving every minute of it too :happydance: x 

Cant believe my last day of Easter is over already x it went too bloody quick x Buts only @ work for 2 & a half days this week then got monday off next week :happydance: x 

We've got spag bol for dinner tonight yum x what has everyone else got?? x x


----------



## buffycat

am ok thanks Leah....amazingly very calm after the scan last week....still have to wait another 5 weeks until the next one though :hissy:

not told any family yet either....we've decided to wait until after the scan.....my family has enough issues without another loss (they didn't know about the last one...)

feeling very bloated again today...

wierdest thing though.....one of my cats has started to behave very odd......willow never sleeps on my lap.....she's 9 and we've had her since she was a kitten, but last night, when i was lying on the sofa on my side watching tv, she lay (almost vertical) on my side and belly.....so wierd.....am wondering if she 'knows'....!


----------



## Chris77

I think she does Buffy....animals are very intuitive!


----------



## buffycat

Reedy.....kinda loving the crapness! wow...not too long before your scan! have you got a bump like Leah yet?!

Chris....i think she knows too.....will see what she is like tonight....

dinner tonight is chilli, although now spag bol has been mentioned i think i would rather have that!

had a sandwich from the cafe in the middle of the business park earlier on (we call it the shack).....the woman thought i was completely loopy when i asked her to cut it into 4 squares, rather than the normal 2 triangles! :rofl:


----------



## Chris77

:rofl:


----------



## Ella

Afternoon ladies! :hi:

Reedy - I'm all good thanks, yeah I did get your text yesterday thankyou :hugs:
she finally showed up last night x

Leah - I'm persevering but I'm finding it really hard.. I'm trying to keep positive but I've not had a job since September now and it is kinda getting to me :(

What's everyone up to this evening? My neighbours just invited me and my mum over for dinner - yummy! 
xx


----------



## buffycat

ooh...can i come too....are they having spag bol? really fancy it now! :rofl:


----------



## buffycat

squares are easier to hold....the filling doesn't drop out then.....and when having lunch 'al-desko' you certainly don't want lumps of cheese etc stuck in your keyboard!


----------



## Ella

Hey buffy :)

Haha, no they're not having spag bol actually, they're vegetarian!
But they do cook yummy food!
xx


----------



## LeaArr

Wish me luck ladies. I am trying for my class 7 drivers licence again. I will need much luck to FINALLY pass the test :rofl:


----------



## Ella

Good luck Lea!

:dust:

xx


----------



## buffycat

good luck Lea.....:hugs:

(watch out world...Lea is gonna be on the road!)


----------



## buffycat

hometime now.....will try and pop on tomorrow......love to everyone i didn't get to say hello to today....:hugs:


----------



## LeaArr

have a good evening.


----------



## NatalieW

Afternoon...

Hospital was ok, blood pressure is high but other than that ok.


----------



## MissyMojo

hi nat :D

baby love wahooo movement :D baby flutterings:D im having to buy some mat clothes already!!!! so hoping its not twins i'd die

hey daisy how u doing hun, good luck for your scan sweetie

hey ella, you doing ok?

samba ur new ticker rocks babe

heya reedy i have had a lovely easter thanks :)

aww chris im glad things on the job front r looking up, u and oh can have sexy lunches togeether, nip off to supply closets for nookies hahahhha

aww buffy im sorry your feeling crappy i hope the feeling passes soon , i think pets do know cos my puppy is verry attentive to me lately forever licking me and cuddling up

good luck leaArr hunni :D



im having shepherd pie for tea:D with summer fruit smoothie and then ice cream for afters :D


----------



## Ella

Hey Nat, glad it all went okay at hospital.. High blood pressure is normal in pregnancy anyway?
xx


----------



## Ella

Hey Missy!

:wohoo: on baby movements! Excited for you!
xx


----------



## NatalieW

erm yes as you get nearer to delivering. But it also goes hand in hand with gestational diabetes...

I will catch up with everyone tomorrow... shattered now xx


----------



## Chris77

Good luck Lea! :dust: What's class 7?

Buffy :rofl: at 'al-desko' love it! :rofl:

Nat, glad the hospital went okay. :hugs:


----------



## LeaArr

Chris77 said:


> Good luck Lea! :dust: What's class 7?

Learner's permit.


----------



## Chris77

LeaArr said:


> Chris77 said:
> 
> 
> Good luck Lea! :dust: What's class 7?
> 
> Learner's permit.Click to expand...

Ah gotcha! :winkwink: You'll do just fine Lea. I don't remember the exam for my learner's permit but I failed my road test the first time I took it. Sorta kinda......bumped into a parked car while I was parallel parking. :dohh: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## LeaArr

i've already failed it 4 times :rofl:


----------



## Chris77

:rofl:

God Leah, you and I are so much alike. :friends: :rofl: Pete thinks my driving is like a danger zone. :rofl:


----------



## LeaArr

:rofl:

I think I'm justified. It's supposed to be a road safety test, and they added a bunch of questions about GDL (Graduated Driver's Licence) which I didn't know anything about. Now I know it inside and out. I *WILL* pass it this time :rofl:


----------



## Chris77

:rofl: That's the spirit! Think positively! :thumbup:

Crap...I gotta get ready for my 'meeting' soon. Gotta drive 50 minutes for this meeting that'll take probably only 10 minutes and then to collect my things. :dohh: I wish I had the foresight to grab my things last week. I'd rather not face everyone. Hopefully, I can remain as strong as I'm feeling atm and not burst into tears.


----------



## LeaArr

Strength :dust:


----------



## Chris77

Well, all I've had to do is look over at the leaning tower of files and remind myself that now Barbara has to put away all her own shit. :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## LeaArr

:rofl:


----------



## Chris77

You know what Lea? I'm really kind of relieved to be not TTC atm. I mean, if money were suddenly no issue, I'd be all set to TTC again, but I don't know...can't explain it really.


----------



## LeaArr

I know what you mean. Before we lost Taylor, I just had a feeling that something wasn't right. I had asked Nick, if my intuition was right, if we could start trying again in 6 months and he agreed. However, I wasn't really that into it when it actually came to that.
If we were to win the lottery tomorrow, I think we would still be wtt. I think it's our subconscious (sp) keeping us from something we aren't really ready for.


----------



## LeaArr

The thing that is getting me is that I don't feel I really belong here anymore. No offense to WTT, but I don't really want to go back, but I am not TTC. I dunno :shrug:


----------



## Chris77

yeah that makes alot of sense. I think I really lost sight of the really important things in life.

You belong here Lea :hugs: Of course you do!!


----------



## Chris77

alrighty well time for me to get on the road. I know I've said it before but I'm going to be soooo happy when this is over!!


----------



## LeaArr

I hope this doesn't come off as insensitive, cause I sure don't mean it to be but I am kinda glad that you are waiting now. I was starting to feel so left behind, and now I have a "BAW Founder" in the same position as me. I don't feel so alone anymore. 

That being said, I am SOSOSOSOSO grateful for everyone's support! You guys are the most wonderful group of women I know :hugs:


----------



## Reedy

Buffy - I do have a bump but I had it before i was pregnant too so dont think its baby just yet :rofl: My :rofl:'bump' is the size of someone who is say 20 weeks pregnant & not 12 :dohh: x 

Ella - Glad to hear she turned up although I have to say it a little disappointed too I wanted a leicester preggo buddy :blush: x x x x Glad your ok though x x x x

Chris & Lea - I hope your both doing ok, & we see you on ttc/preggers lane when your ready x :hugs: for Lea & :hugs: for Chris x 
Hope the meeting goes well Chris x x x x


----------



## golcarlilly

Chris hope your meeting went as well as could be expected :hugs:

Lea :hugs:


----------



## Sambatiki

Hey Lovely ladies

Lea - Im so sorry that youre feeling all stuck in limbo land. :hug: But I hope that you can find some comfort in BAW. LOVE YOU!!! 

Chris - I think I missed you but... Im thinking of you and hoping that you manage to keep it together xxxxxxx


----------



## LeaArr

Of course I find comfort here. :hugs:


----------



## LeaArr

off to the doc now. Keep your fingies crossed that he is willing/able to take me on as a patient.


----------



## Ella

Thanks Reedy :hugs: x

Alex and I were so relieved when she showed too but we both admitted we did get a little bit excited when we thought I might be. :blush:

Hope you're all having a lovely evening
xx


----------



## Sambatiki

Lea - Thats ok then..... Just checking! 

Ella - Sorry hun I missed your post! :hug: I can understand the mixture of disappointment and relief! xxxxxx


----------



## Sambatiki

https://i0006.photobucket.com/albums/0006/pbhomepage/video1/th_jeans.jpg

:rofl: Some boys have far too much time on their hands


----------



## Ella

Thanks Kerry :hugs:

Yeah.. Well I can live out all my broodiness through all of you lovely ladies! I see you're on cycle day 31? Not checked your journal lately :blush: have you POAS yet?
xx


----------



## Sambatiki

Lea - Good luck sweetie! xxx


----------



## Ella

Sambatiki said:


> https://i0006.photobucket.com/albums/0006/pbhomepage/video1/th_jeans.jpg
> 
> :rofl: Some boys have far too much time on their hands

:rofl: !

I swear I've seen that on Rude Tube!
xx


----------



## Sambatiki

Ella - Yeah... this morning.. and no great suprise... :bfn: and a nice announcement from a friend that she is with child... :grr: But I have my referral on the 5th may... so hey-ho onwards and upwards! My ticker is out a little im about 12DPO... silly late OV!! 

Hopefully it wont be long before you can have broodiness all over your very own soon.... Just need that time machine.....


----------



## Ella

I'm sorry you didn't get your :bfp: :hugs: x

Yeah, I can't wait 'til I can ttc but honestly, after this scare, it's made me realise that I want to be able to provide for my child without having to worry.. and that means having a job and Alex and I having our own place.. and when that's sorted, we'll see :)

I really think May will be your :bfp: month Kerry! :dust:

xx


----------



## Sambatiki

Its great that your being so sensible about things! And you know yourself that you'll be glad you waited in the end! xxxx So mystic Ella sees a magic :bfp: in may?? I'll hold you to that :rofl:


----------



## Ella

Yep! I have a sixth bfp:) sense!

And May is your month!! :happydance:

:dust::dust::dust:

xx


----------



## Chris77

*phew* Okay, that wasn't too bad.

Work had already packed up my stuff for me. I met with my boss who told me that the decision to let me go was based on what happened to other people in similar circumstances *cough* bullshit. Anyway, they're paying me for my vacation and personal time, told me that I can apply for unemployment but that they have to say they let me go b/c of violation of rules but it's up to the state whether to pay me or not. I handed over my keys and that was that. They asked if I had any comments or questions and I said no. I didn't trust myself to speak too much b/c I really, really didn't want to cry there. I wanted to say, "So, this is it? 4 years of exceptional service, I just received an award a month ago, and I make 1 mistake and I get no second chance?" I know for a fact that they have given people in similar situations (and even worse) a second chance. But of course, I didn't. I just smiled and nodded at everything they had to say.

Hopefully, I won't even need unemployment b/c I'll get that job at hubby's hospital. Anyhoosie, my boss asked if he could carry anything to my car (shit I had so much stuff! :shock:) So I let him carry all my boxes to my car. :rofl: :rofl: He shook my hand, said he was sorry it didn't work out, etc, etc. But everyone (except for the recruiter I worked with - I thought that was rather rude) wished me the very best. 

It's 5:27 pm here and I just realized I haven't eaten a thing all day. :dohh: You know I REALLY need to be more specific when I wish for things. I wished I was thin again, but this is NOT what I had in mind in trying to achieve that elusive goal! I feel like I'm in an episode of the Twilight Zone, or in that movie WishMaster, where everyone makes a wish and some demon totally twists those wishes and dreams around. That's how I'm feeling atm. 

I think I have a curse on me. :dohh: Jeez, I must have been an awful person in a former life to deserve this bad karma. :dohh: I need to do a hoola dance or something to ward off all the evil. :rofl:


----------



## Sambatiki

YAYYYYY Chris you survived the EVIL NASTY FUCK FACE EX-BOSS!!! xxxxxxx Well done hun xxxx

Now missy go grab yourself a little nice treat and think wonderful thoughts about the fab new job your going to get! xxxx Its all going to work out in the end.. they always do!


----------



## Chris77

Thanks so much Kerry. :hugs: I really needed to hear that.

Well, I scarfed a cheeseburger. :happydance: I'm eyeing Pete's Goobers right now. :rofl: 

Everything seems like a dream right now. Have you ever felt like that? Things happen so fast that it doesn't feel real?


----------



## Sambatiki

:wohoo: For the cheeseburger..... Your making me peckish now! 

Yup there have been times when I felt like that.... is it like your watching everything happen in the third person... almost like watching TV??


----------



## Chris77

YES! OMG! YES!! 

Okay good I'm not alone *phew* thought I was developing another mental illness. :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Sambatiki

Nah I think we're both mental..... All four of us!! :rofl: Me you and our third persons! :rofl:


----------



## Chris77

:rofl::rofl:


----------



## Sambatiki

Righto Im off to bed! 

I'll leave you with this one! xxxx
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cxlHiyBewSA


----------



## Chris77

God, I never realized how boring staying home is. :dohh: I used to think that's what I always wanted. Not now :nope: Maybe if I was home under better circumstances I'd feel differently. :shrugh:

Either way, I'm keeping myself busy. Yesterday I did 5 loads of laundry and hung up clothes. Tomorrow, I'm vacuuming, cleaning the bathroom and bunny cage. Thursday....well don't have anything planned for then...yet. 

Maybe I can go door to door and sell my Mary Kay? I was always too afraid to do it before and always needed a 'shove' and now can't think of a better shove then right now. But I'm still afraid to go knocking on doors. :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Chris77

Nighty Night Kerry. :hugs:


----------



## LeaArr

I'm glad your office visit went as well as could be expected. 

My visit to the doctor's office went better than expected. I got into the exam room. He came in and politely introduced himself and asked if I was my FIL's daughter. He is not only Nick's doctor, but Nick's father's doctor. (My former doctor is Nick's doctors wife) I corrected him and told him I was the DIL, and Nick is my husband. He asked if I was a patient of his wife, which I confirmed. He smiled and asked what he could do for me. I told him that I was hoping he would be willing to take me on as a patient. 
He asked me if I had gotten "the letter." It made me chuckle a bit because everyone talks about the infamous letter with exclusivity in that office as though it was a secret that only a certain club of people could know about. I told him I had, in fact, gotten "the letter".
He smiled and said that my former doctor could and would take me back as a patient. He had said that she had sent out a thousand of those letters, but it didn't apply to everyone. He and his wife had decided when they started that they wanted a family practice where whole families could get their care, men with him, women with her. That's not to say that he doesn't have female patients and she doesn't have male patients, just a comfort thing for their patients to have the option of a same sex doctor.
She had sent out the letters because she wanted to limit her practice to whole families and maternity. Also, she has limited her hours so she can spend loads of time with her little one. That being said, she was able to take me on again as most of my family is part of their practice already. I think that the letters were written the way they were so that singletons wouldn't come in and say "well, if she can be so-and-so's family doctor, she can be mine too..." It's kinda the office's dirty little secret. I kinda feel bad for those people, but grateful for my good fortune.


----------



## Chris77

that's great you get to keep your doctor! I'm glad that went well for you.


----------



## golcarlilly

Morning ladies, 

Lea - glad your appt went well and you get to keep your Doc x

Chris I am pleased you held it together for your meeting with your ex-boss it is their loss if you ask me :hugs: Best of luck for getting the job at your DH's work - do you have an interview? 

Ella glad the :witch: showed up hun, your time will come when you are ready for your lovely :bfp: and :baby: and to be a great Mummy :hugs:

Another lovely day at home for me today, I have to pick up my car this morning and then planning on finishing stripping the nursery, doing my ironing and then gonna chill on the sofa and watch tv!


----------



## NatalieW

Lea - you belong here with us!!! :hugs: and fab news about the doctors.

Chris - glad the meeting went as well as it could, I still think they are arses!!! and if I was closer I would bloody well tell em!!! But onwards and upwards, you'll be fantastic at what ever new job you get xx

Tracy - I'm going to be doing something similar!!


----------



## golcarlilly

Hi Nat is it Monday you go in? what is the plan?


----------



## Poshie

Hey ladies :)

Well we seem to have a couple of ladies of leisure here ;) Although being as heavily pg as you probably doesn't make your time so leisurely Nat! Time is moving fast and you'll be meeting young :baby: very soon.....you must be sooo excited! :happydance:

Sorry not been on much.....I've managed only a few posts in journals for about the past 2 weeks. Work is tying me down, it's not fair. 

I'm doing okay although very tired, having trouble sleeping lately. Think I may have O'vd yesterday as I have a temp rise today. Could just be an anomoly though, we shall see over the next few days. At least we managed to get a well timed bd session in though ;)


----------



## NatalieW

Excellent poshie!!! Keep getting some :sex: 

Tracy I go in 7am on tuesday morning!!! kinda scarey but exciting!


----------



## golcarlilly

Hi Poshie :wave:

Unfortunately I have not become a lady of leisure just yet, am back to work tomorrow after 3 days hol for Easter, I have another 12 weeks before my Mat Leave starts :cry:


----------



## Poshie

Ahh I see, just a few days off for your then Tracy. Still, that's nice :D I'm sure the next 12 weeks will fly by! 

Tracy, that's less than a week! :yipee: How are you feeling? Scared and excited?


----------



## Sambatiki

Lea - :yipee: That you got your doc back!!!! 

Nat - :yipee: 6 days to go!! Dont forget to text!!! Im so excited!!! 

Tracy - Hope your enjoying your time off! 

Poshie - :yipee: Nice to see you!


----------



## Poshie

Ooo lots of :yipee: we got going on here today! Hello Samba hun :wave:

Just as you arrive, I have to leave! I'm off to a meeting then to do a site visit. Should be back around 12pm.

Have fun now :D


----------



## NatalieW

Kerry of course I won't forget to text!!! I think I'll be that bored as they start me you'll be getting updates!!!


----------



## baby.love

Morning girls i have gone cleaning crazy lately! think i have a new craving :lol: I have been up since 6am and cleaning since 7am?! 

How are we all?


----------



## NatalieW

wow Leah! Can you come to my house?!!

I've only just got dressed!!! I'm so shattered.


----------



## golcarlilly

LOL hi Leah, you can come and clean my house if you like!


----------



## golcarlilly

I am still in my dressing gown!


----------



## Sambatiki

Hi Leah! 

After you have finished Nat's and tracys... you can do mine too :rofl: Although I know that there wont be much to do at Nat's! 

Nat - I'll hold you to that! xxxx


----------



## baby.love

:rofl: i have plenty to do here thanks girls! but when i am done i'll see how i feel! x


----------



## Sambatiki

I wanna still be in my dressing gown :hissy:


----------



## NatalieW

I do too but I'll get told off!!! Am dressed now, had mid morning snack of hot cross bun and milk!!!!


----------



## MissyMojo

morning girls, 
*Nat*, tuesday 7am wow!!!!! good luck i hope it all goes fab babes
*Tracey *i wish i was still off for easter :( boo call centres onlyy closing xmas day and new years day :(
*Leah*, i dnt cleaning is a craviing but more a maternal nesthing thing, :D but im with you on it, tidyed and sorted and cleaned from 6pm til 10 last nite
*kerry,* heya sweetie, hope your doing well xxxx :hugs:
*Poshie*, shame uve been so busy with work, hope things calm down so we can see more of you :D
*Chris,* im glad things are looking up on the work front and that te meeting your were dreading is over, big big hugs darling
*Lea*, sorry you've felt in limbo land l8ly, hope u feel more at home soon xxx

HI, soo im on my way to work again, soo cant be bothered, so very glad i have tomoroo off, but pay for it by working saturday :( boo hiss, the bonus i worked my bum off for last month that i intended to use for cot, matteress and breast pump and bottles etc now has to pay for a new pc! as ours has given up and died!! 

Hope all you ladies have good days, catch up this evening xxx


----------



## Reedy

Hola ladies x 

I've finally reached the 12 week mark :happydance: but sickness is still with me, oh well i'm getting used to it now :rofl: x 

Nat - Dont forget to text me too I'm so freaking excited about next tuesday :yipee:

Kerry - I wish I was in my dressing gown still too, I'm back at work today :hissy: But I have monday off :happydance:

Poshie - Stupid work getting in the way of bnb x Its not on x 

Missy - Bugger about the bonus having to go on the computer x Hope your feeling well x 

Tracy - Have fun on your last day off x 

Leah - :rofl: @ the cleaning craving x


----------



## NatalieW

Reedy of course I won't forget to text u as well!!!

Missy, sorry about computer they don't last long these days. I can highly recommend a complete nursery set from Argos it's fab and really sturdy

I have decided that I am a horrid mummy cat.... I just deflea'd the cats and now they have run away :cry:


----------



## Sambatiki

Missy - Rubbish you working today too! I think its should be illegal to work FULL STOP!! 

Reedy - HAPPY 12 WEEKS!!!!!!! CONGRATS HUN! xxxx 

Still no sign of AF..... COME ON IF YOUR COMING!!


----------



## baby.love

:happydance: Yaaay Reedy happy 12 weeks hun xxx

Girls i am one happy mummy, i have just recieved my nuchal scan & bloods result, and the chance of anything being wrong is 1 in 10,000 I am so frigging happy i am gonna celebrate with a glass of juice and a chocolate biscuit :rofl:


----------



## Ella

Maybe you just jumped the gun, Kerry!

Maybe you are getting a :bfp: this month and my amazing psychic predictions are off by a month! :wohoo:

:dust::dust::dust:

xx


----------



## Reedy

Kerry - I agree working should be banned & we should all just get paid for sitting on our backsides all day............Oh wait thats what I do at work :rofl:

Is crackwhore due then Kerry????


----------



## Ella

Leah - Congrats on the nuchal scan and bloods! :hugs:
xx


----------



## Reedy

Congrats Leah glad all is well x x x


----------



## Sambatiki

Leah - CONGRATS!!!! Thats FAB NEWS!!! 

Ella - :rofl: I wish you were right! 

Reedy - F*ck knows when crackwhore is due! :rofl: I dont really know when I OV'd.... Latest CD19 with means Im about 13DPO. :grr: I hate waiting :hissy:


----------



## NatalieW

We'll keep you busy kerry :)


----------



## Sambatiki

Awww thanks Nat!! I think I need to be knocked out for a couple of days!! xxxx


----------



## Reedy

Crappity crap crap Kerry x Stupid fecker hope she's off for a good 8-9 months x


----------



## Sambatiki

Getting the old tell tale cramps! :grr: Not painful but you know when you can kind of feel something is going on! Im peeing alot too.... but I think Im drinking more than usual... ha ha ha just to confuse things even more!


----------



## NatalieW

I'm getting cramps too!!! BUt it could be the opposite to what your thinking!!!


----------



## baby.love

Oh dear girls my son is cracking me up,

I brought a bundle of rattles off ebay for the bubba, well they have just arrived and Ethan will not stop playing with them! Bless him i said they are babies toys and he said NO! :dohh:

Kerry, I hope the old hag faced slag leaves you alone x
Nat, Ooooh! cramps huh!


----------



## Sambatiki

Nat - YIKKKKKKKKKKKKESSSSSSS!!!!! Get the towels.... boil some water..... Nat breathe.... in through the nose..... out through the mouth..... Dont worry I know what to do.... I read DF's manual.... it tells you what to do when a woman is giving birth on a :plane: 

Leah - Aww bless Ethan!! Is he excited about getting a new baby bro or sis??


----------



## Reedy

OOOOOH Nat I'm getting excited now x 

Think us girls should start taking bets on when baby Isobelle will be here :happydance:

I'm going to go for Saturday x Anyone else???? 
Nat what do you think?? Do you think she'll be here before tuesday??? x


----------



## baby.love

Yeah Kerry he is pretty excited i think, he points at my belly and shouts "baaaabyyyyyyy" or if i say where is your baby he lifts up my top and shows me :cloud9: 

Its his baby and no one elses i think! and he thinks its a girl, Ella is also convinced its a girl! Whereas i think boy lol.. Ella wants some Heelys so i told her if she is right and its a girl i will pay £30 towards them and if she is wrong i will give her £15. But she is still adament its a girl!!!


----------



## NatalieW

Lol kerry.. been having them occasionally for last few days... it's fine!!!


----------



## Chris77

Afternoon ladies :hi:


----------



## baby.love

Hiya Chris how are you today?


----------



## Poshie

Hey girls :)

baby.love, bless him :D I don't blame him for wanting babies rattles! 

OOooo get the Tena lady ready, Samba's going to need them in a minute! I reckon Nat will go all the way through til Tuesday. ;)


----------



## Sambatiki

Nat - Its ok! Though.. I know what to do though! :rofl: I think you should sack the MW!! I'd be so much better... just hope there isnt too much blood etc.... Im not very good with blood and gore! 

Leah - awww your kids sound so sweet! xxxxx Bless them! 

poshie - I think it might be too late for the tena :blush:

Chris - Hiya Hun!! Did you listen to the song I left xxx


----------



## NatalieW

lol kerry I don't think my mum will be too impress as she is delivering the baby!!!

It's lunch time... tuna, cheese and mustard on toast!!! and custard for pud! yumm


----------



## Poshie

I tell you what Nat, that tuna cheese and mustard on toast sounds rather nice - not tried that before, but I like all those things :D

*passes Samba a mop and bucket*


----------



## NatalieW

it's yummmy... I want some more, think I'm going through a growth spurt


----------



## Sambatiki

Nat - Dont worry, your mum can look after you and hold your hands.... I'll do the rest.... REALLY NAT I dont get what your worried about! xxxx 

Poshie - Thanks for the bucket..... mind if I hang on to it for a while xxxx


----------



## Sambatiki

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4-UbR4vfxBc

Just popped to the post office!!


----------



## Chris77

Yes I did Kerry thanks! :hugs:

Lea, I'm doing okay today, thanks.


----------



## Sambatiki

Good hope you enjoyed it!! Did you have a little dance???


----------



## Chris77

Nah, I can't dance to save my life. :rofl:


----------



## NatalieW

I got two left feet as well!!


----------



## Sambatiki

OMFG Adonis himself has just entered the building!! :shock: 

https://i536.photobucket.com/albums/ff324/dktdk51/Smiley%20Icons%201/dribble.png

I was going out for lunch... but I think I might just hang around for a little while longer!


----------



## NatalieW

Have you been on the Diet Coke Kerry??


----------



## Ella

Sambatiki said:


> OMFG Adonis himself has just entered the building!! :shock:
> 
> https://i536.photobucket.com/albums/ff324/dktdk51/Smiley%20Icons%201/dribble.png
> 
> I was going out for lunch... but I think I might just hang around for a little while longer!

:rofl: @ that face!

xx


----------



## Poshie

Ahh talking of Adonis and Diet Coke........ :D

Jennifer Aniston managed to date both him and Brad Pitt! Lucky lucky lady with great taste I must say ;)

Feast your eyes on these beauties.....(anybody old enough to remember these?!) They don't make adverts like they used to!

URL="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TdrE1VMxzoE"][/URL]

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MpizkWEmg1g

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MpizkWEmg1g


----------



## Sambatiki

nat - Actually Just got back from town..... bought a diet coke! :rofl:

Adonis was here to test the fire alarms..... mmmm he could test me out any day! :rofl:

Poshie - Oh yes.... How could you forget ads like those! 

Ella - Seriously.... I swear thats what I looked like! :rofl:


----------



## Poshie

:rofl: Nice one Kerry :D It's nice when you get to see a really attractive man........I feel it doesn't happen nearly as often as it should don't you think?


----------



## Sambatiki

Poshie - I think we should have one EVERY day!!


----------



## LeaArr

Today feels like a Monday. Nick is home sick again. His team lead actually told him to stay home today cause he is not doing well. I took his temp this morning telling him that if his fever was back, he HAD to go into the doc. No fever, so he is home sleeping.


----------



## NatalieW

aww Lea thats not good...

I just had 45mins cat nap :)


----------



## Poshie

Oh hello Lea, sorry to hear about Nick. Hope he gets better soon :hugs:

Samba - YES YES YES I'm with you on that one :D


----------



## Sambatiki

Hi Lea! - Oh poor poor Nick! Hope he gets better soon xxx :rofl: Todays feels like a monday over here too.... :grr:


----------



## Sambatiki

Nat - I want a cat nap too.....


----------



## Poshie

Me too! God I have been tired for what seems like weeks, and I'm not even pg! Just not getting enough sleep lately and no idea why. :shrug:


----------



## Sambatiki

Poshie - Its because we're training ourselves for when it does happen for us!!


----------



## NatalieW

and you will need all the rest you can get!!


----------



## Sambatiki

Nat - Looks like I need to start sleeping now then! :rofl:


----------



## Poshie

Sambatiki said:


> Poshie - Its because we're training ourselves for when it does happen for us!!

Ahhh yes such logic, of course that's what it is - how dumb am I (you don't have to answer that btw) :D


----------



## Sambatiki

poshie - Please let me answer!!!


----------



## Poshie

*puts fingers in ears*


----------



## NatalieW

you need to be saying "la la lala la lala lala" as well poshie!


----------



## Sambatiki

poshie - I was going to say.... errrrrrrrrrrrr oooops I forgot.... must be that practice preggers brain! :rofl:


----------



## LeaArr

Yup, it's "Monday"
I am frustrated with one of my underwriters. He always makes the same mistakes over and over again, leaving me to correct them, then our supervisor defends him. Our whole team, including the team lead, is frustrated with him. Of course my supervisor would defend him, I do all his underwriting. He underwrites, then I correct all of his mistakes. Why am I still an assistant?! To add insult to injury, he will ask me for help with our policy management system, and when I do help him, he will watch over my shoulder and criticize. The last time he did that though, I looked him straight in the eyes and said "Don't ask me for help and then snip at me about it." He backed off for a little bit.


----------



## NatalieW

I would tell him Lea, "Do you want me to do your job?"


I think my cats think I am a fruit case!! I've been dancing, which I can't do and they are just looking at me funnily like WTF?!


----------



## Poshie

:rofl: @ Nat and Samba! :D

Lea that must be frustrating for you hun. Sounds like you are carrying this colleague of yours and not getting due recognition. How long have you been working there?

That reminds me......I got an incy wincy bonus yesterday. Only £500 (minus tax, so £295) but hey, that's better than a kick in the stomach. Apparently only a few people got one. Looks like the company won't be giving bonuses after this year though!


----------



## Poshie

NatalieW said:


> I would tell him Lea, "Do you want me to do your job?"
> 
> 
> I think my cats think I am a fruit case!! I've been dancing, which I can't do and they are just looking at me funnily like WTF?!

:rofl: I'm glad I'm not the only one who does that! I've done the same in front of my dog and she has a very similar look on her face.....a distinctive WTF expression :D 

I sing in front of her too sometimes and I get a similar look then too! :rofl:


----------



## Reedy

Nat we need one last bump pic before tuesday x x x x Pretty please :blush:


----------



## LeaArr

Poshie said:


> Lea that must be frustrating for you hun. Sounds like you are carrying this colleague of yours and not getting due recognition. How long have you been working there?

it will be 3 years in July. That would be almost twice as long as this guy. *eyeroll* 
I gave the latest example of me correcting his work to my team lead, and she seemed very happy to get it. She put a little sticky on it that indicated the problem with his underwriting, put it in a folder with other complaints about this guy, and gave me a huge smile. I think she is trying to build a case against him so that if the recession effects our office, he will be one of the first out the door.


----------



## Poshie

Hi Reedus :wave:

Have we had any mini Reed bump pics since that very early one?? How was the scan, that was today wasn't it??

Lea that is good news and great your boss is on side. The 'dead wood' is always the first to go in bad times :D


----------



## NatalieW

of course Reedy... I will do one at the weekend, we got a black tie doo... so yo can have a dressed up bump


----------



## Reedy

Poshie said:


> Hi Reedus :wave:
> 
> Have we had any mini Reed bump pics since that very early one?? How was the scan, that was today wasn't it??

Ella thought it was today too lol x No its on tuesday :happydance: at 11.30am DH & I are both uber excited x 

I did a 9 week bump pic aswell as my 5 week one x I'm going to get DH to take a 12 week one tonight or in the morning x


----------



## Reedy

NatalieW said:


> of course Reedy... I will do one at the weekend, we got a black tie doo... so yo can have a dressed up bump

Oooooh fancy :happydance:


----------



## Poshie

Yay two bump pics to look forward to :happydance: :yipee:

Will you girls be posting in this thread or somewhere else?


----------



## NatalieW

Reedy, you better text me when u have your 12 week scan!! Tuesday is going to be a good day!!


----------



## Ella

Reedy said:


> Poshie said:
> 
> 
> Hi Reedus :wave:
> 
> Have we had any mini Reed bump pics since that very early one?? How was the scan, that was today wasn't it??
> 
> Ella thought it was today too lol x No its on tuesday :happydance: at 11.30am DH & I are both uber excited x
> 
> I did a 9 week bump pic aswell as my 5 week one x I'm going to get DH to take a 12 week one tonight or in the morning xClick to expand...

:rofl:

In my defence I was mislead by someone commenting in your TTC/Preggo journal!!!! :rofl:

xx


----------



## NatalieW

No Poshie I post here


----------



## Reedy

Poshie - I'll post mine in here x


----------



## Ella

https://i179.photobucket.com/albums/w304/ellaaa_/th_Video000.jpg

This is my dog Millie (she's a Chihuahua X Yorkshire Terrier) snoring on the settee :rofl:

Sorry about the bad quality video! Took it on my phone and I'm no Steven Spielberg! :rofl:
xx


----------



## Reedy

NatalieW said:


> Reedy, you better text me when u have your 12 week scan!! Tuesday is going to be a good day!!

I will do Nat I'll send you a pic of the scan & you can reply with a pic of your baby girl x Tuesday is going to be a fabby day :happydance:


----------



## Reedy

Ella said:


> Reedy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poshie said:
> 
> 
> Hi Reedus :wave:
> 
> Have we had any mini Reed bump pics since that very early one?? How was the scan, that was today wasn't it??
> 
> Ella thought it was today too lol x No its on tuesday :happydance: at 11.30am DH & I are both uber excited x
> 
> I did a 9 week bump pic aswell as my 5 week one x I'm going to get DH to take a 12 week one tonight or in the morning xClick to expand...
> 
> :rofl:
> 
> In my defence I was mislead by someone commenting in your TTC/Preggo journal!!!! :rofl:
> 
> xxClick to expand...

Hmmmm I must have missed that x Didnt realise anyone had brought it back from the brink of extinction :rofl:


----------



## Poshie

Bring on Tuesday!

:rofl: I'm not sure where I got it from that your scan was today but I'm going to go with Ella's excuse and use that one ;)

Ahhhh what a cutey pie doggie Ella. That's an unsual mix I've not come across before - very sweet. My dog dreams and yelps and twitches when she does - it is quite amusing :D


----------



## Poshie

Right ladies, it's been a pleasure as always and one of my most productive BAW chat sessions in a long time! 

I'm off home now and will check in again from there later.

Take care of yourselves

x


----------



## Sambatiki

Lea - Sometimes.... slowly and quietly is better than kicking up a huge fuss. It may seem that there is nothing being done about stupid underwritter man.... obviously there is though!! :winkwink:

Nat - Looking forward to FINAL bump pic in your posh frock!! 

Reedy - Looking forward to your bump pic too!! 

Hmmmm Im thinking I might post a pic of my bump too...... just remember.... Mines got no baby in there!! :rofl:


----------



## LeaArr

Sambatiki said:


> Hmmmm Im thinking I might post a pic of my bump too...... just remember.... Mines got no baby in there!! :rofl:

Me too! My bump is progressing quite nicely. :rofl:


----------



## LeaArr

4000th Post


----------



## Winter Belle

Ahem:blush:

so sorry to intrude guys and I am going to sound really useless now but I am curious :dohh:

what does BAW mean? :blush::blush::blush::dohh:

I thought it meant Back at Work but I not sure and didn't want to sound completely daft :dohh:
If it does, then do I have to have a job to be able to join in?

PS your dog is so adorable Ella... I love doggie snores.. they are so cute.. not like OH snores which are just loud :rofl:
xxx


----------



## Ella

Haha, thanks!

BAW stands for Bored At Work :)
xx


----------



## Ella

And no, you don't! I've been unemployed since September and I still stalk all the ladies here! :rofl:
xx


----------



## Sambatiki

Winter Belle - Welcome to the nut house!! :wave: Anyone is welcome here!! 

Ella - Forgot to say that your doggy is so cute!! 

Lea - CONGRATS on 4000th post!!! :yipee: 

Knicker check update.... STILL NO :witch: 

Right Im going home now.... will be around for a while tonight! xxxx TTFN


----------



## Sambatiki

Errrrrr ELLA!! I just noticed your weight loss ticker! WTF :shock: Aunty Samba is telling you off!!! Your perfect as you are! xxxx


----------



## Winter Belle

Aww thanks Ella and Samba so sweet of you to let me join you.

I am out of work at mo so i suppose that makes me a housewife.. and if I'm a housewife then my home is my work... so I am at work right now...and I am bored so it all works.. y'see the logic is undeniable :rofl:

Hope everyone in here is happy and well :) xx


----------



## Ella

Sambatiki said:


> Errrrrr ELLA!! I just noticed your weight loss ticker! WTF :shock: Aunty Samba is telling you off!!! Your perfect as you are! xxxx

Noooo I'm not happy!

I used to be 8 stone and somehow (I blame Alex's good cooking!) I've managed to tip the scales at just over 10 stone! :hissy:

I'm 5"8 so it's 'average' but I guess I just prefer being thin? :)
xx


----------



## LeaArr

Ella, I have to agree with Samba. Please change it so you aren't going below 18 BMI at least. <18 BMI is classified as underweight. As it is, you are a perfectly healthy BMI. You really don't need to loose any weight at all.


----------



## LeaArr

Me on the other hand, I am tipping the scales with a SCARY 35 BMI. I am hoping to loose a bunch of weight (like 40lbs) before my physical in June.


----------



## Ella

Changed.

And Lea, I don't really think it matters what weight you are (unless it's affecting your health) as long as you are happy. :hugs:
xx


----------



## LeaArr

Thanks hun. I don't know how healthy I am, but I know I'm not happy about my weight. I jumped on the scale about a year ago and was in utter shock. I can't believe that I am more than 200lbs!!

I like the 18.1 much better than the 17. Thank you for making that change.


----------



## Ella

I actually thought it was below 17 that was classed as underweight!

I think it's definitely what's inside that counts anyway. :hugs:
xx


----------



## LeaArr

https://www.nhlbisupport.com/bmi/


----------



## bigbloomerz

Oh to be 10 stone.... Im 5"9 and have 10 stone to go before im that weight!! x


----------



## Ella

Hmm. Might make another adjustment to over 18.5 then :)
xx


----------



## MissyMojo

reedy, congrats on 12 weeks :D oooh scan on tuesday yay

thanks nat, ive picked the whinne the -poooh cot from argos and the salisbury chest of drawers :D i like argos hahaha

kerry, i hope the witch visits you soon sweetie , if thats wat ur after :) hahaha about the adonis

baby.love, excellant news, ive been told i have to pay for a nuchal scan its about 100 quid!!!??? confused.com, aww bless him!!

hey ella how you doing today, glad to see ur weightloss ticker changed too :D

hiya chris, how you feeling today hun :hug:

Hi Poshie:) i know what u mean bout lucky jenifer anistion, they def dont make adverts like they used to

aww leaArr, hope ur nick feels better soon xxx

welcome Winter Belle 



heya girls, 9 pages!!!! bloomin heck you lot chat lots, hahaha

hope your all fab,, im off tomoro so i can chat to you all properly:D


----------



## Ella

Hey Missy :hi:

I'm good thankyou, how're you?

Yeah, guess 21lbs is a bit more attainable than 28! :)
xx


----------



## Chris77

Well, I told you guys about Pete giving my resume to his job. Pete just called and HR called him saying I would be perfect for an Executive Assistant :saywhat: They said I have all the experience and requirements for an EA. Executive Assistants make good money. This particular position would pay $20,000 more a year than my previous job. :shock:

The only problem is that this job is at the tip of Manhattan and would mean a 2 hour commute (each way) to work with not getting home until at least 7:30 at night and waking up at about 4:30 every morning.

The money is great and in fact, I'd be making more than DH if I accept it :saywhat: 

I just HATE HATE HATE HATE Manhattan...and the idea of having to take a train for an hour and a half and then walking to the subway for another 30 minute ride is quite daunting. 
The money is good, but I'd have to get a train pass and then a subway pass, which with the MTA rates going up, will probably be more money than my monthly gas. BUT I'd still be coming home with more money tha I made at my last job. 

Pete said to think about it and we'll talk about it tonight when he gets home. He said, "yes, it's alot of money, but it's going to be a very very long day for you and if it's going to effect us negatively, I don't want you to do it b/c the money won't be worth anything that way." 

But if I DO take the job, we'll be making enough money together so that we could move back to Westchester County (where we were both born and raised and also where all my family lives but it's also a VERY expensive place to live) and would cut my commute in half. 

So I dunno....I'd love to get over my fear of Manhattan and make good money and be DH's "sugar momma" :rofl: :rofl: I just don't know if I'm strong enough to do it.


----------



## LeaArr

That sounds like a FAB opportunity if you can get over your fear of Manhattan.


----------



## NatalieW

God you lot talk when I go for a long walk to evict this baby!!!

Ella, try not to lose too much weight.. saying that I'm up the duff and lost weight. I got measured for my nursing bra and I've lost 2" around my rib cage, and I have always been 38" before being pregnant !

:rofl: Kerry knicker watch!!!

:hi: Missy excellent at a day off, we can run riot I think!!

Welcome Winter Belle!

Excellent news Chris... I would do a SWOT analysis on all the pros and cons... I would say go for it then you can live where you want to bring up your children... You are a very strong lady and don't you listen to anyone else!!


----------



## Chris77

Well, I'm gonna go for a little drive....think and clear my head. This job would be great, the hours would kill me, but the salary would give me a chance to put right what went wrong in our lives. 

Activity always clears my little head......


----------



## LeaArr

enjoy your drive.


----------



## LeaArr

Winter Belle - Welcome to BAW.


----------



## Poshie

Evening all and welcome winter belle :)

Chris. Sounds like a great opportunity there. Please make sure you think about it hard. Sometimes the sacrifice you make in doing more hours for more money, doesn't make you happier in your life. Sometimes it just isn't worth it. I'm not saying don't do it, only to consider the impact on your personal life carefully. Lots of luck babe :hugs:

Ella I am nearly 5ft 9" and used to have a bmi of around 17.5, so underweight. However over the last year I have put on weight for the first time in 16 years. I now have a bmi of about 20. I look and feel better for it tbh. I totally agree though that it's how you feel about yourself that matters.


----------



## Sambatiki

Hi peeps! 

Ella - Thanks for making the change!! Just looking out for you hun! xxxx 

Lea - hiya sweets! Good luck with the weight loss! 

Nat - Hope you enjoyed the long walk! 

Chris - Sounds like a fab opportunity... How long would you have to be commuting before you moved?? Is it worth taking the job knowing that in a couple of months you could afford to move? I know that you want to move away from MIL and FIL. Good luck whatever you decide hun! Enjoy the drive xxx


----------



## Chris77

I don't think I'm gonna take the job. God..listen to me...I haven't even been offered it yet, nor have I even interviewed for it. :rofl: Subways scare me shitless and there's been lots of attacks on the subways recently. When all is said and done, the commute, the cost of the train pass and subway pass, plus the cost of parking at the train station, coupled with very long hours, and taxes being taken out, I'd only be bringing home MAYBE $10,000 more a year. While that's nothing to sneeze at....I don't feel it's worth all the sacrifices I'd have to make. DH and I would have NO time together at all during the week....not to mention no time for anything period. $10,000 just isn't worth giving up my life for.


----------



## NatalieW

Morning...

Chris, you have to do what is right in your heart!! It's a shame it's not nearer for you so you don't have to do the subways.. xx


----------



## Poshie

Chris, hopefully you saw my last post in here........you have obviously thought about it hard and made your decision. When we moved here I was commuting to my old job which took sometimes 2 hours each way. It killed me and it just wasn't worth the stress and strain and impact on my personal time. I guess yours is a similar situation hun. 

Lots of luck :hugs:


----------



## MissyMojo

morning girls,

chris hunni. i understand why your not taking the job, commuting is really terrible and if your commuting to a place you hate even worse, i really hope something of a similar postion but closer to you turns up soon, big squishyy hugs xxx


how is everyone this morning, im waiting for a call from my midwife, i missed her call yesterday afternoon as i was at work but hubby said she'd call bk 2day between 9 and 10


----------



## NatalieW

:hi: Poshie and Missy


I'm tired, can't be bothered to do anything at the moment... I still got washing and study to tidy!!


----------



## MissyMojo

aww nat bless you, cant blame you for being tired tho babes lol xxxx hugs darling hope you find some energy to do a lil bit of it today... huggles xxx


----------



## NatalieW

Is everything ok Missy? I mean waiting for phone call from MW?


----------



## Sambatiki

Morning Ladies!!! 

Chris - I posted in your journo xxxxx

Missy - ohhhhh MW calling.... EXCITING!!! :yipee:

Nat - Balls to tidying.... you're busy growing a baby! ;) 

Poshie - :wave:

Anyone seen buffy lately?? Is she ok??


----------



## Poshie

Hello Nat and Missy and Samba :wave:

I assume it's just a routine call to make an appointment with your MW missy?

I'm sure you find yourself exchausted pretty much all the time now Nat? Still, not long til Tuesday :yipee:


----------



## MissyMojo

yeah thiings are okay, i think, i hope ......... i had my booking in apt with a covering midwife so i think the main mw just wants to talk to me, and to tell me she's moved my apt frm 3/6 to 9/6


----------



## MissyMojo

hey poshie, how busy r u at work today???? hope u can stay and chat properly


----------



## NatalieW

I am busy growing a baby... I feel better in afternoons once I have had a cat nap!!!

I haven't seen buffy for a while but then again I haven't heard about doc123 or owo...


----------



## Poshie

I'm averagely busy MM ;) I'll be on for a bit then off at times. Had a solid day of posting yesterday though :D


----------



## Poshie

Yeah I wonder where the buffster is............

The weather started off nice today but it's clouded over now. What's it like with you guys?


----------



## NatalieW

nice and sunny here


----------



## MissyMojo

its cold grey and foggy!! typical n.yorkshire hahaha


----------



## Poshie

I can't stop yawning! We are struggling to get to sleep before 1-2am and then up at 7am. Only we keep waking up about 6am and not able to nod off again beefore alarm. 

You two got much on today?

Anyway, at least it's Thursday already and a short working week :)


----------



## MissyMojo

im just chilling today, got ppl coming over this afternoon for a coffee afternoon

gonna get dressed soon and take my puppy to meet some other pooches


----------



## NatalieW

I am going to do diddly squat!! My maternity TENs machine has just arrived too!!!

Going through DH's running magazines for some flap jack recipes that I will prob make him this afternoon.


----------



## Poshie

Nice girls :)

What sort of puppy do you have MM?

I've always said that when I go on ML (praying I do) I will do some home baking :D


----------



## NatalieW

oooh baking!!! I still got to muster the energy to put the washing out!!


----------



## golcarlilly

Morning girls, just spent the last 20 minutes reading through all the posts I have missed :shock: 

Leah congrats on your Nuchal test results that is fab news!!

Chris, I think the commute would be too much too, your working day would just go on forever, my DH has a commute of an hour each way and it does his head in! 

Well I am back at work today, tbh I am almost glad cos it has been harder work at home this last 5 days what with all the gardening, housework and DIY - at least I get to sit on my bum all day here :rofl:


----------



## golcarlilly

Reedy congrats on reaching the 12 week mark hun!! :hugs:


----------



## NatalieW

How;s the car Tracy?


----------



## buffycat

buffy plods into the room.......

sorry peeps.....work crap, feel crap....and i want to cry today.....evrything is getting to me.....and my paranoia is never going to go away.....:cry:


----------



## NatalieW

awww :hug: buffy... you cry you are entitled to let it out, it always feels better afterwards!


----------



## buffycat

sorry, just feel emotionally drained......

work was suppoosed to be nice and quiet, but all i am doing is sorting the crap out on the work of my so-call team who'd all effed off on holiday.....i have done nothing of my own work this week.....


----------



## NatalieW

I know that feeling well! Other people don't give a shit about their job because they know someone is always there to fix it all....

Your allowed to be emotionally drained


----------



## golcarlilly

Buffy :hugs: hun, how is your pg going? 

Nat, my car is fixed, they didn't try and charge me for it and just mumbled something about not being sure what had happened but they looked guilty as hell - I am in two minds whether to report them to the MOT still, I mean they basically sent me away in a vehicle that was unsafe to drive!!


----------



## NatalieW

mmm I probably would... but then again they did it for free.. I dunno...

oooh it's lunch time!


----------



## Reedy

Hiya girlies x 

Buffy :hug: hope your ok x x x 

Tracy - I would report them x the next person might not be as lucky as you x 

Nat - What you having for Lunch?? I had a toasted bagel with philly & now eating some wotsits x 

Chris -hope something which is perfect for you comes up soon x

Hope everyone else is ok x x x x


----------



## NatalieW

I had an egg mayo sandwich and sugar free jelly!!!

Now it's nap time!! :rofl:


----------



## Reedy

wish i could have a nap :dohh: I'm sooo tired x had a late night last night yep thats right didnt go to bed till .........................................10pm :rofl: so feel tired today x I'm normally asleep for 9pm


----------



## golcarlilly

I wanna nap too :hissy:


----------



## MissyMojo

hi hunnis, 

tracey i would still report them hun i mean what if your oh hadnt of looked or hadnt a clue what he was looking at, you'd still be driving around in the car!!

flapjacks sound lovely!!!:)

reedy hi hunni how you doing??

buffy, im sorry things are piling up at work, i hate it when ppl dont do theyre share, hope you feel better soon

natt enjoy your nap hunni

midwife rang me at 11!!! hahha to explain why change of date for apt and to give me the number to book a scan if i havent got a date by this time next week.

aisha is a staffy x german shepherd but looks like neither!! hahah 

hope everyone is well :) huggles xxx
 



Attached Files:







DSCI0018.jpg
File size: 80.5 KB
Views: 1


----------



## golcarlilly

Where is everyone this afternoon?


----------



## MissyMojo

im not sure tracy, im sat freezing in my lil house and no one turned up for my coffee afternoon


----------



## NatalieW

I'm here been on the phone and doing gardening bits!!!

I got lovely sunshine!


----------



## MissyMojo

heya nat, im freezing cold here ive had to put heating on!!! i hope my friend texts me back soon to say if she can give me a lift to tescos


----------



## NatalieW

blimey... well I had to put the heating on yesterday..

Think I'm going to plan some tomatoes and basils now!!


----------



## MissyMojo

ooohhh:D 

im not green fingered at all lol, my garden just has grass in it and the odd daisy and daffodil hahah


----------



## golcarlilly

I love gardening, we got a greenhouse last year and made some raised veg beds, I have planted loads of seeds this year - Tomatoes, cucumbers, pumpkins, mini pumpkins, butternut squash, peas, beans, radish, spring onions and salad leaves.


----------



## NatalieW

wow Tracy... I haven't got a greenhouse but we got a conservatory! This is the first year we are trying to grow from seed, so we'll see how it comes out!! Sam is growing chillis as well.


----------



## golcarlilly

Oh I forgot chillies, I am trying them again, last year ours got covered in whitefly and despite spraying them they all died :( A conservatory will be just the same as a greenhouse I am sure you will do well - it is so satisfying growing your own!!


----------



## NatalieW

Yeah we enjoyed the chillis and tomatoes last year but we didn't grow them from seed. Sam saw some mushroom kits in homebase and wanted them... I said lets wait until after baby is here and you got some time off!!! He is really eager to grow his own!!


----------



## golcarlilly

I just think it is so much better (and cheaper) to start from seed cos you have done it all by yourself then! DH bought some mushroom spores but we can't find the right compost to grow them in, I think you are better off getting a full kit.


----------



## MissyMojo

wow listen to you two.. i take after my mum too much i can kill spiderplant and aloe vera!!!! hhahaha


----------



## golcarlilly

I am rubbish at houseplants, I forget to water them, I am only interested in plants I can eat LOL


----------



## NatalieW

oooh my spider plant is growing babies at the moment!! I just potted one...

Missy you need to get an easy plant,.. try a yukka


----------



## golcarlilly

Mine has babies too, I like them dangling off the big plant though! 

I wish it was home time this last hour is dragging!


----------



## MissyMojo

i think i'll stick to growing flump and getting my puppy to grow... i seem to be doing okay with that atm ahahhaa


----------



## golcarlilly

LOL that is enough to be growing really Missy! I don't know how I am going to keep up with all my seeds really!


----------



## Reedy

Hi girls as promised a new bump pic x well a variation of 3 to see you any of you can see a difference x i think i look more round this week x 

I might not get chance to come on tomorrow afternoon so thought \i'd do it now x
 



Attached Files:







3 differences x.jpg
File size: 96.7 KB
Views: 8


----------



## MissyMojo

aww reedy:) youve got a noticable difference at 12w+1 look how flat your tummy was aT 4W, wish i'd started off with a flat tummy !!!! not just podge!!


----------



## Sambatiki

Hi Ladies

Just a really quick note before I go away. Witch got me :cry:

Im going to miss you!! xxxxxx

Nat I also wanted to wish you luck just in case isobel decides to come a wee bit early :hug: Dont forget to text!!!


----------



## LeaArr

Stupid Witch!! :ninja:


----------



## Reedy

Stupid fecking cowbag :grr:

I hope you have a lovely holiday though Kerry x going to miss ya huni x x x


----------



## NatalieW

FFS! Bloody :witch:

On a positive side, well I hope it is, you get to have your CD3 bloods done...


Reedy - lovely little bump!!! I'll do mine tomorrow and post on sunday!!! If I've not dropped!



I've had two breakfasts this morning... starving!


----------



## buffycat

no bump from me.....my stomach more than caters for any differences at the moment! :rofl:


----------



## NatalieW

buffy I didn't get a bump until 22wks!! I'm a fluffy mummy!!


----------



## buffycat

fluffy mummy.....i like!

Nat....i can't believe LO is almost here....i remember looking at your wedding piccies last year!

so, now that you are almost there.....would you say that you have enjoyed being pregnant? some people seem to love it....others not....(marmite syndrome perhaps?!)....


----------



## NatalieW

I love marmite!!! lol

I loved being pregnant up to about 28weeks then got GD and it went a little down hill from there. But on the whole yes I have enjoyed it, but as you get larger and nearer the date you get impatient a little!! I know I can't believe she's almost here either!! Not sure where the 9 months have gone..


----------



## Reedy

HIya Nat & Buffy x 

Hope your both ok x 

4 more days to go Nat :happydance:


----------



## NatalieW

yup 4 days to go!!!!

How are you Reedy?


----------



## Reedy

I'm ok thanks x Nat still feeling sick & my jeans are getting too tight :blush: be glad when I finish work in an hour & a half x a nice long weekend ahead bcus I've got monday off then its scan day/baby evicting day :happydance:

How are you feeling?? x


----------



## NatalieW

Tired!!! I just want it to start naturally!!! what else do you have planned for your long weekend?


----------



## golcarlilly

Quiet again in here girls?!


----------



## NatalieW

yeah it is... 

How are you tracy?


----------



## golcarlilly

Fine thanks just BAW as usual!! How are you? what are you doing with your last 4 baby-free days?


----------



## NatalieW

I am supposed to be resting and doing not alot.. but I get bored. So I tidied the house again. Then one of my cats wasn't happy I went to bed and decided to wake me to tell me!!

I watched the new Harry Potter trailer and now just pottering about!


----------



## LeaArr

Morning Ladies,

I hope all is well with everyone this fine Friday.


----------



## golcarlilly

Nat, have you not got a good book or some films to watch? 

Hiya Lea - how are you?


----------



## LeaArr

Happy it's Friday. Happy it's payday. Sad that tomorrow is two months. I am torn. Nick is thinking about joining the reserves. He is sick of his job and wants a break. I am not too keen on the idea of him joining the military in such a time, but if it's something he really wants to do, all the more power to him.


----------



## buffycat

LEa....:hugs:.....things don't sound easy for you at the moment.......

hi Tracy.....:wave:


----------



## golcarlilly

Lea :hugs: It does get easier over time I promise :hugs: My DH sometimes talks about joining the TA (same as reserves i think) but the two week compulsory camp each year puts him off - he used to be a medic in the Army before I met him - TBH I don't want him to join cos I would be worried he would get posted somewhere horrible!

Buffy how are you today?


----------



## NatalieW

Lea :hugs: 

Tracy - I am watching a film and reading a book

:hi: buffy!


----------



## golcarlilly

LOL still multi-tasking even at full-term pg, atta girl Nat! :rofl:


----------



## NatalieW

I know... baby book as well... congrats on being viable too :)


----------



## golcarlilly

God our FD has just told me he thinks we are all having to take a 12% pay cut when the boss signs up for the new company - I am even more glad I am leaving now!! Things just go from bad to worse don't they? The managers are all losing their pension contributions, health care and fuel allowances too, I reckon people will be leaving in droves!!


----------



## LeaArr

are you going to be going back to that company when your mat leave is over?


----------



## golcarlilly

Not if I can help it - especially now!! I would have considered it before if they gave me the option of part time but now I am deffo gonna look for something a) part time and b) nearer home (where I work is half an hour drive)


----------



## buffycat

hi Tracy....work sounds a bit hellish over there for you....at least you can count down until you leave :happydance:.....saying that though....it is sad to see some places go downhill.....

not too bad here.....struggling with emotions and generally feel crap.....i'm freaking out and wondering if i've imagined it all....sigh

have to go to doctors next week as got a letter of hospital saying i'm anaemic...my count isn't particularly low (12.7), and that is with taking an extra 200% RDA per day as well! oh well, at least they are looking after me.....:)


----------



## NatalieW

right ladies I'm off... Sam's curry tonight and some :sex: :rofl:


----------



## golcarlilly

Go for it Nat - hope the curry and your DH are HOT :rofl:


----------



## golcarlilly

Buffy - are you upping your food intake of iron too? Have some steak and spinach LOL!


----------



## buffycat

not much of a steak eater....looks like i'll have to up the intake of bunny munch though! (greens)

right.....hometime for me too......hope you have a lovely weekend Tracy....

:wave:


----------



## buffycat

bye Nat.....hope you enjoy your last quiet weekend!


----------



## golcarlilly

And you hun :hugs: see you later xxx


----------



## LeaArr

golcarlilly said:


> Not if I can help it - especially now!! I would have considered it before if they gave me the option of part time but now I am deffo gonna look for something a) part time and b) nearer home (where I work is half an hour drive)

Sounds like a good call to me. My commute is about 45mins to 1 hr right now. There is nothing I can really do about that even if I were to change jobs. Thank goodness the countdown has started. YAY


----------



## LeaArr

Bye bye Nat, have a good evening.


----------



## LeaArr

Buffy - :hugs:


----------



## MissyMojo

*nat, *lol @ 2 breakfasts, glad youve enjoyed your pregnancy for the most part:D hope you enjoy your last peacefull weekend for a while!!

*buffy,* no bump for me either, just lots of bloating:( we'll get one soon enough tho xxx its good that ur dr's are looking after you hunni, hope ur not anaemic much longer xx

heya* reedy*, how are you doing??

hi *tracy* how are you doing hunni

hi *leaArr* , im enjoying my friday hun:) how bout , the army is a big commitment but can be rewarding too, my husband is a combat medic for the army here in england and he loves it

i got my scan date today!!! 7th may, i soo hope my dates are right, lol probably not but i can hope right?
i'm at work 2moro:( boooo hiissss hahaha


----------



## NatalieW

3 days to go!!!


----------



## Reedy

Yay for 3 days to go :happydance:

Well had some bad news on friday, we have been put on short time at work (3 day weeks) until the 1st June :cry: Richard says we'll be fine but I still worry x I had already got monday booked off but I've now got tuesday off (which I'm slightly happy about bcus its scan day & Nat's baby eviction day) we're also not working fridays for the next 6 weeks x hopefully things will pick up soon though x x x 

Lea - :hugs: hope your ok sweety x 

Hi to everyone else hope your enjoying your weekend x x x


----------



## MissyMojo

heya nat, wow 3 days!!

reedy sorry work have had to cut your hours, i hope things improve for you soon xxx


why does no -one tell you 1st tri of pregnancy is like a horror movie? i feel like a zombie, look like crap, majorly spotty, you cant eat what you want and end up eating odd things you never liked b4 and i think im possessed keep snapping at ppl and wanting to cry, wheres me gone???


----------



## baby.love

OMG Nat its your last weekend as a couple!!! :happydance: Enjoy it hun as nxt weekend will be all nappies, feeds & heaps of cuddles with your baby girl..How perfect is that x

Hope everyone is ok :hugs:


----------



## NatalieW

:hugs: Reedy... trying to see the positive you get to rest while you grow your mini Reedy for a day a week...

Well we're on *two days* to go and as promised a glamed up bump!! :rofl:

https://i531.photobucket.com/albums/dd360/NatalieW_82/P1000070.jpghttps://i531.photobucket.com/albums/dd360/NatalieW_82/P1000069.jpg


----------



## MissyMojo

whoo nat, soo pretty:) you excited for tuesday


----------



## NatalieW

Well this is the last day!!!


----------



## MissyMojo

omg nat :) so what you got planned for today???


----------



## baby.love

:happydance: Nat what are your plans on your last day before you are a mummy?


----------



## NatalieW

Wel I am currently making a massive lasgana and then do some gardening and then watch a cheesy film I think. DH and I are also going out for a meal tonight too..

How are you two?


----------



## MissyMojo

im ok, im heading to work and if i dntt have a fan by lunch today then im going on strike!!! im sick of sitting in a bloody greenhouse of an office sweatin


----------



## NatalieW

:rofl: make them buy one..!


----------



## Poshie

Morning ladies :D

Oooo not long now Nat! You must be soo excited that day has finally arrived (very nearly) :happydance: :yipee:


----------



## NatalieW

yeah i know!! I am a little excited!


----------



## Poshie

Bags packed and ready to go no doubt. What have you included in your hospital bag then?


----------



## golcarlilly

Morning ladies 

Reedy sorry to hear about you going on short time, I hope it doesn't go on too long! :hugs: 

Nat :wohoo: Tomorrow is the big day :hugs:


----------



## golcarlilly

Where is everyone again :(


----------



## NatalieW

I'm here... doing last bit of nesting!!

Poshie.. what don't I have in my bag?! :rofl: I have everything! You'd think I was going on holiday...


----------



## Reedy

OMG NAT WE GET TO SEE OUR BABIES TOMORROW :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

I'm so excited for us both x Cant wait to get your text x Hope you enjoy your last day just you & Sam x 

Booked today off work & what a day to have off its a gorgeous day a right scorcher x DH & I took my niece out for the day x DH is now doing dinner we're having Chilli yummers x 

Got tomorrow off too for the scan so only at work wednesday & thursday this week, & as odd as it it sounds I would rather be at work & earning money than being at home having to scrape every penny we can next month :cry: but hopefully it wont last too long & I agree with you Nat at least I get to relax for a bit & take care of me & mini Reed x x

Hope everyone is ok x x x


----------



## NatalieW

Reedy, sounds like you have had a lovely day!!! I just been nesting!!! :rofl: don't think there is much left to do!! I hope to meet Isobel tomorrow but most likely wednesday depends on how favourable I am to all the intervention...

I'm so excited we get to see you baby tomorrow!!!

I got butterflies for the both of us!!

Even DH said he's excited, first time he's really said that, I know he is excited but never voiced it before...


----------



## Reedy

Hope you get to meet her tomorrow too x 
Is everything all ready for her arrival then?? x x x


----------



## Poshie

Hey Reedus :)

I can't wait for you to have your scan and for you to start a pg journal! I can talk to you properly again then. I've found it hard to keep up with your goings on lately. You must be SO EXCITED!!!! :happydance: Hope baby performs well and you get some nice pics.....lots of luck hun. Can't wait for the update! What time is your appointment?

Nat, I will be thinking of you when I wake up tomorrow at 7am. I wonder when we might hear from you.........wishing you lots of lots of luck and I hope the day isn't too traumatic for you. :hugs: 

I'm checking out now girls, at least til later tonight.

Lots of luck Reedy and Nat for tomorrow. Take care of yourselves :happydance:


----------



## NatalieW

Everything is ready for her... just need her really?!

Thank you Poshie... Samba and Reedy are text buddies and they will up date you all..

and I promise I'll have a parenting journal, never had a pregnancy one!!


----------



## baby.love

https://i263.photobucket.com/albums/ii149/love2badiva2/me_to_you_good_luck.jpg

For Nat & Reedy, i wont be about much tomorrow morning, so incase i miss you both this is a little something for you both :wohoo:


----------



## NatalieW

Thanks Leah... How are you?


----------



## baby.love

I'm shattered Nat, and my sciatica is playing up again :hissy: Other than that i am A OK! 

You must be full of emotions hun, i remember how i felt going in for my C-section with Ethan... Cant wait to see your bubby girl :)


----------



## NatalieW

It feels surreal when you get given a date... doesn't feel quite right. Although I'm happy, excited, nervous and sick!!

I hate sciatica... I used Bio Freeze and that worked well, numbed area..


----------



## MissyMojo

Nat, all the very best for tomoro xxxx

reedy enjouy your scan

leah, hope your sciatica settles soon

tracy how you doing hunni??


----------



## NatalieW

Thanks Missy,,,

Hope everyone has a good few days xx


----------



## baby.love

Oh wow today is the day!

Nat its time to go meet your baby :happydance: Best of luck hun i cant wait to see pics.
Reedy Woooooooooop its scan day :wohoo: Have an amazing time and dont forget to come back with some lovely pics xxxxx


----------



## Poshie

Just checking in in case there was any news???? Nat was going to let Reedy / Samba know and they would let us know! Soooo exciting :D :happydance:


----------



## golcarlilly

Morning ladies 

Reedy have fun at your scan and hurry back with piccies for us!! :hugs: 

Nat - best of luck hun, so excited to see your little baby :wohoo: :hugs:


----------



## Sambatiki

Morning Ladies!!!! 

Im so excited about the arrival of our 1st BAW baby!!! EEEEEKKKKKKK!!! :yipee:

Nat - I know youve already gone in and I text you etc.... BUT..... best of luck!! 

Reedy - Good luck today hun!! xxxx cant wait to see mini bears 1st pic!! xxxx 

Tracy - wont be long until its your turn!!! :yipee:


----------



## golcarlilly

Morning Kerry -Don't say that I am crapping myself already :shock: :rofl: I mean I know I am pregnant but somehow the idea that I will have a baby soon won't really sink in!


----------



## Sambatiki

tracy - :rofl: Sorry.... wont say another thing! la la la la la la la la la la la la


----------



## golcarlilly

:ignore: that is the best policy :rofl:


----------



## MissyMojo

morning ladies xxx 
hope youu all have fab days!!! im off to workskies where i will be very bored but have no internet access......boooooo


----------



## Poshie

Hey girls. No news yet on the Nat front I take it Samba...I'm sure you'll let us know when you hear, thanks :D

Have a good day at work Missy and hope it goes nice a quickly for you :D


----------



## golcarlilly

Hi Poshie :wave: How are you? 

Kerry have you no news yet? AARGH the suspense is killing me, tell you what we had better get an in-depth report from Nat as soon as she is fit LOL


----------



## Poshie

Hi Tracy hun :wave:

I'm doing okay thanks. Apart from being stupidly tired. How's things with you?

I've just booked my pooch in to the vet as she has a watery eye, bless her. I noticed it a couple of days ago but it seems to be worse now and she keeps rubbing it. Initial consultation is only £10 so I'm going to go along and get it sorted this afternoon.


----------



## golcarlilly

I am ok, but tired too! 

That is cheap for a consultation, our vet charges £20!! Hope you get it sorted, might be conjunctivitis?


----------



## golcarlilly

Kerry where aaaaareeeee you??????????????????? WE NEED NEWS!!!!!!!


----------



## Sambatiki

Hi Ladies,

Sorry server down at work and meetings.....

Nat is well had the induction.... not the gel something else thats put by the cervix.... nothing happening at the moment shes bored walking the corridors.... will keep you updated with anymore! xxxx


----------



## golcarlilly

Thanks for the update Kerry, I hope she starts soon, I was induced with DD and they started me off at 10am but I didn't have her till 11.45 pm!!


----------



## Sambatiki

Me too I cant wait!!! 

Havent heard anything yet from reedy hope all is well!


----------



## NickyT75

Afternoon ladies :hi:

Ooooh exciting times today hey?

Good luck Nat - hope it goes as quickly & painlessly as possible for you x

& looking forward to hearing about Reedy's scan too :yipee: xx


----------



## golcarlilly

What time was her scan?


----------



## Reedy

And all is brilliant :happydance: Mini bear even gave mummy & daddy a wave x we both had a little cry :cry: it was very emotional x I had convinced myself that nothing would be there & I had imagined it the whole time so when we saw mini bear on the screen I was thinking 'OMG there is actually a baby in there' :rofl: it was all so surreal but the best feeling in the world x

I have even been put forward 5 days so I'm not actually 12 weeks & 6 days I'm 13 weeks & 4 days which i was pretty shocked about & I know Kerry will be saying 

I TOLD YOU SO :rofl: x so Kerry you were right all along x 

so I present to you ladies 
Mini Bear
 



Attached Files:







First scan at 13 weeks 4 days x.jpg
File size: 93 KB
Views: 13


----------



## golcarlilly

Yaay!!!! I am so happy for you, IKWYM about wondering if you have imagined it all, that is just how I felt, what a fab pic too, bet you are on :cloud9: :hugs:


----------



## NickyT75

:wohoo: Yay! happy 13+4 babe! :yipee: xx


----------



## DaisyDuke

Wow :cry: im sooooooooo happy for u, come on msn for a chat if u have time :hugs:


----------



## Sambatiki

YAYYYYYYY!!! 

May I take this moment to say............

I TOLD YOU SOOOO!!!! :yipee:

Congrats sweetie!!!! Im so glad all is well although I have never doubted for a moment that it wouldnt!!! 

Mini bear is GORGEOUS!!! Thanks so much for sharing this very special moment! xxxxx


----------



## Reedy

Thanks Tracy & Nicky x 

Yep very much on :cloud9: x She said everything looked fine & we saw the heart beating away it was amazing x 
We have our next scan in 7 weeks on June 9th at 4.30pm so looking forward to that x
I feel like a weight has been lifted from my shoulders & I can now shout it from the roof tops x x x x 

I did get a text from Nat just as I was going in to the hospital but kerry filled you in on what she said x I have ran out of credit so cant text her but I'll get some after dinner so I can see how she is x Hope baby Isobelle will be here soon & doesnt keep mummy & daddy waiting too long x x x


----------



## Reedy

Thanks tasha & kerry love you both xxxxx

Heres Mini Bear's first outfit that we bought from Asda today :blush:
 



Attached Files:







Mini Reed's First outfit x.jpg
File size: 91.6 KB
Views: 5


----------



## DaisyDuke

Aww thats beautiful :hugs:


----------



## golcarlilly

Aww that is adorable reedy!! Asda do some fab things don't they? and so reasonable too!


----------



## Poshie

That's fantastic news on the scan Reedy!!! :yipee: :happydance:
You must both be on :cloud9: And second tri time for you into the bargain! That really is good news and it must be so wonderful to actually see a 'proper' baby growing away there :D

I just got back from the vet. The dog was a very good girl and was a model patient. She's braver than me, as she had to have some anaesthetic in her eye and then have it examined and then some dye, bless her. The vet checked for ulcers and nothing there, so that's good news. It's inflammed so I have some drops to put in twice a day :)


----------



## buffycat

well done for leaping over into the second tri! and i love the little outfit too!


----------



## MissyMojo

hi all, xxxx
hope your all doing okay?

reedy what a cute outfit and :wahoo: on the scan new moving you forwards :) baby reedy looks super cute!!!!

big hugs to you all xxxxxx


----------



## buffycat

Lea....any news from Chris?


----------



## Sambatiki

Another update on Nat!!! 

Still no news shes getting period type pains and says shes going to SMACK anyone that tells her that this is good!!! :rofl: Come on Nat!!!


----------



## Sambatiki

Reedy - Mini Bears first new outfit is soooooo cute!!! I LOVE IT!!!!

Sorry I havent been on much work was a nightmare first day back and everything! xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## golcarlilly

Morning ladies - Kerry any updates? I really hope she has given birth by now!


----------



## golcarlilly

Buffy - Happy 9 Weeks!! :hugs:


----------



## baby.love

Morning ladies, 

:wohoo: Buffy 9 weeks :hugs: 

Hey Tracy, How are you..... and yeah i hope Nat has her baby girl in her arms now :)


----------



## MissyMojo

morrning leah and tracy,
how we doing?
still waiting to hear about nat?? i really hope isobelle is here safe and sound:)

im suffering frm disapearing symptoms atm :S got me in a worry,... but as long as im a grumpy tearful cow i think all is okay.... right?


----------



## Sambatiki

Morning Ladies!!! 

NAT UPDATE!!! 

STILL no Isobel, nothing happened yesterday, although she's now starting to get a tightening across her bump!!! Sam was sent home last night at 7pm just in case anything happened during the night. She is being re-assessed this morning... probably about now!!! Shes hoping that she is dialating and that they'll break her waters! 
Will let you know more as soon as I know!!! xxxxxx

Buffy - CONGRATS on 9 weeks sweetie!! 

Missy - I would try not to worry about symptoms coming and going!! Enjoy the lack of MS when you can!!! xxxxx

Leah -Happy 15 weeks!!!

Tracy - Happy 24+5!!! :rofl:


----------



## Reedy

Thanks Kerry x 
I was just popping on to let you know about Nat too lol but Kerry beat me to it x 
Suprisingly even though I'm almost 14 weeks I still feel sick :dohh: very odd x 

Buffy - Happy 9 weeks x 


Hope everyone is ok x x x


----------



## MissyMojo

aww reedy :hugs: swap you hunni, i'll have some of you MS and u can just hate coffee and love fruit smoothies xxxxxx


----------



## Sambatiki

Morning Reedy!! 

Are you starting your preggers journo now??


----------



## Reedy

Havent really got time while I'm at work so I'll start it tonight bcus DH is back on nights so can get it done in peace lol x


----------



## golcarlilly

Can't believe nothing has happened yet, poor Nat I bet she is really fed up! send her my love please xx


----------



## Sambatiki

Of course I will!!! I'll send her ALL our love!! xxxxx


----------



## NickyT75

Morning lovely ladies :hi: xx


----------



## NickyT75

What?? :shock: poor Nat still hasnt had her baby??!! 

hope something happens for her soon poor love :hug: xx


----------



## Sambatiki

I sent all our love to her! But not heard anything back yet! Fingers crossed that something is happening for her! 

Nicky - :wave: AWWWWright treacle! xxx


----------



## NickyT75

Hey chicken :wave:

Ooooh! maybe she's too busy giving birth to txt you back? FX :happydance: xx


----------



## buffycat

morning....

can't believe Nat is still waiting....poor lamb.......no wonder she wants to smack someone..!


----------



## Sambatiki

hey Buffy!!! 

:dohh: Ive left my phone in my coat in the cloakroom!!! Best go and get it! xx


----------



## buffycat

cloakroom....your place sounds posh.....we just have the occasional coat stand in the room! :rofl:

did you have a good break Kerry?


----------



## NickyT75

Hi Buffy :hi: xx


----------



## NickyT75

Happy 9wks by the way! :yipee: xx


----------



## golcarlilly

Any news yet?


----------



## Reedy

Just had a text from Nat x She has been assessed & they are going to attempt to break her waters :happydance:

Hopefully she wont have to wait to much longer to see her baby girl x x x


----------



## NickyT75

Good luck Nat! :kiss: 

Thanks for the update Claire :) xx


----------



## golcarlilly

Cool - hopefully things will progress quickly for her after that!! 

Lots of luck Nat!!!


----------



## Sambatiki

Buffy - Yes thanks the break was good for the sanity..... shame the sanity stayed in coombe martin! :rofl: 

COME ON NAT & ISOBEL!!! 

She said thank for the love and hugs!!


----------



## Serene123

Hey girls!


Good luck Nat!!


----------



## baby.love

Thanks for the updates girls... I hope its not much longer for her xx

Reedy your scan pic is super cute and i am loving the outfit x


----------



## Sambatiki

Leah - I hope its not much longer either!

Hi Toria!


----------



## MissyMojo

afternoon girls, well disappearing symptoms have re-appeared with a vengeance, im heading home from work poorly i feel so bad, 

i cant belive stil no isobel!! poor nat hope theres som joy soon

hi to everyone:) has everyone else got sunshine??


----------



## Serene123

I've been sat indoors in my PJs all day and it's SOOOO sunny!! I don't know why I'm here other than lazyness!


----------



## Reedy

Leah I've gone from being 2 weeks behind you to just over a week :happydance:

No more updates from Nat yet but I'm sure she's doing fine x x x x 

Missy - as horrible as yu feel I'm glad the symptoms are back to put your mind at ease x Go home & rest up x x x


----------



## MissyMojo

lol toria, im heading home and will be heading to bed i think, i might stretch to a wlak on the field wth puppy, i feel bluergh hahaa


----------



## MissyMojo

thanks reedy , it is comforting to feel this sh1te hahhhaa


----------



## Sambatiki

Missy - Glad that the symptoms are back but its not so good you feel so shite! :grr:


----------



## golcarlilly

Have we any news yet? 

I am so fed up sat in here with the lovely sunny day it is!!


----------



## buffycat

ms has subsided today....hence paranoia strikes again! ( i will never be free!)

work has been busy......watching the news for budget stuff.....not much worth of interest.......

i certainly won't be having to pay 50% tax on earnings anyway!


----------



## Sambatiki

Nope tracy still nothing!! Fingers crossed it means shes pushing!!


----------



## Sambatiki

Hiya Buffy!! 

50%!!! Sadly I wont be either!


----------



## Reedy

Thats what i thought kerry x maybe no update bcus she's halfway through pushing out a baby :happydance:


----------



## golcarlilly

Imagine how sickening it must be to need to pay 50% though! 

I hope she has finished pushing and is just busy gazing adoringly at her shiny new daughter!!


----------



## Sambatiki

I hope so!!! :yipee:


----------



## golcarlilly

Buffy :hugs:


----------



## buffycat

hey Tracy......you's you and bump?


----------



## golcarlilly

We are both fine thanks buffy, my bump looks huge today!! LO is kicking me as we speak - little monkey!


----------



## golcarlilly

Are you ever coming up to Poundstretcher by the way? Mind you I don't really get a lunch break atm but could always meet after work if you did come?


----------



## buffycat

oh bless...kicks....must be a wonderful feeling!

think the whole poundstretcher thing is off to be honest.......they sorted out their IT problems on their own in the end.....

i do go to Shipley nr Bradford sometimes...if i do go.....we can make a lunch/drink date and i'll have a slight detour!


----------



## buffycat

ps.....have you chosen a name yet?


----------



## golcarlilly

I see, well let me know if you do come up there then! 

We have picked a name but DH isn't allowing me to tell!!


----------



## Sambatiki

NAT UPDATE!!! 

Contractions are 3 mins apart, had gas and air. Pain got really bad just had an epidural and feel better!


----------



## Reedy

Sambatiki said:


> NAT UPDATE!!!
> 
> Contractions are 3 mins apart, had gas and air. Pain got really bad just had an epidural and feel better!

You beat me to it again lol x 

:happydance: Go Nat x x x


----------



## golcarlilly

:wohoo: ooh scary !!


----------



## Sambatiki

:yipee: I just want it over for her now!!!


----------



## Reedy

Sambatiki said:


> :yipee: I just want it over for her now!!!

Me too she's waited long enough now x although dont think it will be long x


----------



## golcarlilly

My DD is doing my head in, whenever she is at her Dad's she always rings me for something - this time it is to drop off her hayfever tablets in the morning cos she has forgotten them - meaning I have to set off 15 mins early for work :hissy: why the bloody hell she can't remember her stuff I don't know, yesterday it was to email a piece of homework she had forgotten - what really bugs me is she NEVER asks her Dad to do anything it is always me - aaaaarghhhhhh 

sorry rant over!


----------



## Sambatiki

Tracy - I think you should say!!! How will he know youve told??? :devil:


----------



## golcarlilly

LOL I can't I have already blabbed to my Mum by accident and she blabbed to my sis by accident too so he is really cross :rofl: I am such a big gob I am rubbish at secrets :rofl:


----------



## kimberlyb

Hi! What's BAW stand for?


----------



## Sambatiki

Hiya Kim!! :wave :Bored at work: But anyone can join in!!! 

Tracy - Then you may aswell blab to us!!! :muaha:


----------



## kimberlyb

Bored at work. Cute, thanks. I'm sure when I'm BAW I will be on here. Or when I'm bored at home for that matter. :)


----------



## Sambatiki

NAT UPDATE!! 

18.40 
All going well. Could be early hours of the morning now. She had extra drugs to speed things up!

19.09
Shes FULLY DILATED!!!!! :yipee:


----------



## MissyMojo

wahooooooooooooooooooooooo

good on her, she must be absolutely shattered now bless her, hope isobel hurrys up now


----------



## Sambatiki

ANOTHER NAT UPDATE!!! 

20.29
She will be pushing in half an hour!!! :wohoo: Baby should be here about 11.30pm!


----------



## Reedy

NAT UPDATE 22.52PM 


BABY ISOBEL IS HERE :happydance:

Baby Isobel was born at 9.05pm last night weighing 7lbs 3oz 
Mummy & daddy are both doing well but very tired 

Big Congratulations to Natalie & Sam x x x


----------



## baby.love

:wohoo: 

Well done Nat and a huge congratulations 

Thanks for the update Reedy xx


----------



## golcarlilly

CONGRATULATIONS NAT!!!!!! :hugs::hugs::hugs: :baby::baby::baby:

Thanks for letting us know Reedy!

OMG I almost cried when I read your post, I am such an emo!! Can't believe our first BAW :baby: is finally here:cloud9:


----------



## Sambatiki

https://i260.photobucket.com/albums/ii34/marceotorres1585/Baby%20Congratulations/19-2.jpg

CONGRATS NAT!!!!! 

Tracy - That means Im an Emo too!! I cried last night too!


----------



## Poshie

Just a fleeting visit I'm afraid ladies......

*MANY CONGRATULATIONS NAT ON THE BIRTH OF YOUR DAUGHTER*

:happydance: :yipee: :happydance: :yipee:

Hope you are all doing well and I'll catch up with you soon :hugs:


----------



## buffycat

yay! that is fab news! well done to her.....!

:yipee::yipee::yipee:


----------



## Sambatiki

How is everyone today????


----------



## Sambatiki

NAT's GOING HOME TODAY!!! 

Isobels blood sugars are good so theyre going home this afternoon!! :wohoo:


----------



## golcarlilly

That is fab news!! Did she give you any gory details of the birth yet?


----------



## Sambatiki

Nope not yet... but Im sure she will!! She knows we wont leave her alone until she does!! :rofl:


----------



## Reedy

:happydance: for Nat & Isobel coming Home today x


----------



## golcarlilly

LOL can't wait to hear all about it - mind you it will prob scare me to death!!


----------



## buffycat

yay!

i'd be desperate to get out of hospital! bet they are well smitten with Isobel!!:D


----------



## golcarlilly

Hi Buffy - how is your ms today?


----------



## buffycat

hello...

ms has gone over the last few days....paranoia now multiplied!

just mega tired at the moment......

had appointment with gp this morning......hospital wanted me to get iron tablets as my level was 12.7.....he refused to give me a prescription as it is over 12....i give up!

seeing midwife on Monday though....


----------



## NickyT75

Hi ladies :wave:

sorry your doc wouldnt give you the tablets Buffy :hugs: xx


----------



## golcarlilly

Try not to stress Buffy (easier said than done I know!) :hugs:

Hiya Nicky :wave:


----------



## LeaArr

Reedy - Congrats on your scan. Isn't it lovely to see that little heart beating and see your LO dancing around. It's very emotional and exciting. :happydance: I'm sorry I didn't say anything sooner. Seeing your scan made me very emotional :headspin:

Nat - Congratulations on being the first BAW mommy!! I can't even imagine how you are feeling today. Probably a fine mix of tired and in love. :hugs: Can't wait to see piccies of your Isobel!

Buffy - Last but certainly not least. I haven't heard much from Chris. She is as well as can be expected under the circumstances. I am sending her much love and happy thoughts. Seems she needs them.


----------



## Reedy

LeaArr said:


> Reedy - Congrats on your scan. Isn't it lovely to see that little heart beating and see your LO dancing around. It's very emotional and exciting. :happydance: I'm sorry I didn't say anything sooner. Seeing your scan made me very emotional :headspin:

Hiya Lea I'm so sorry I made you upset :hugs: I should have posted somewhere else I'm really sorry x I'll be starting my journal tonight so I wont be posting everything in here that way you can choose whether or not to look x I really am sorry again you know I would never upset you intentionally my lovely canadian friend :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## LeaArr

Reedy said:


> LeaArr said:
> 
> 
> Reedy - Congrats on your scan. Isn't it lovely to see that little heart beating and see your LO dancing around. It's very emotional and exciting. :happydance: I'm sorry I didn't say anything sooner. Seeing your scan made me very emotional :headspin:
> 
> Hiya Lea I'm so sorry I made you upset :hugs: I should have posted somewhere else I'm really sorry x I'll be starting my journal tonight so I wont be posting everything in here that way you can choose whether or not to look x I really am sorry again you know I would never upset you intentionally my lovely canadian friend :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

I know it wasn't intentional. I am honestly excited for you. I can't wait til it's me again. I'm trying, it just takes time. "God planned it, I understand it" Feel free to share your happiness where ever you want. 

I forgot to mention in my last post that I have moved houses. Come join me for a housewarming.

https://www.babyandbump.com/ttc-journals/124841-leaarr-fresh-journal-fresh-start.html


----------



## LeaArr

Lea is going to SPAM it up!! :rofl:


----------



## golcarlilly

I have visited your new house Lea :hugs:

It is very quiet in here today?


----------



## buffycat

Lea....it does take time......:hugs:


----------



## LeaArr

I just had a rather sappy realization this morning. I think it's fantastic to have a group of friends that share all our laughter and sorrows as though we are a family. I have to confess that you lot are usually the "second" to know almost everything going on in my life, after Nick of course. Sometimes you guys know stuff before Nick does :rofl: I can't run away anymore. You are the best support system I have through all of this. :happydance:


----------



## golcarlilly

I know just how you feel hun cos I feel exactly the same :hugs: I never thought it was possible to care about people you have never met in person but I do care, about all of you - oh man I wanna :cry: now!


----------



## Reedy

Lea - thank you huni & take all the time you need we're all here for you x I'll pop over to the housewarming now x 

I agree with both of you x you girls are amazing x I dont know what I would have done without you girls over the months x 
I am truly happy for you girls when you have good news & feel your pain when its bad x 
I think more of you than some of my 'real' friends x

Love you girls x x x x :hugs:


----------



## buffycat

i sense a group hug is needed...

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

it is odd though.......i have good friends, but they're not the sort of friends that i can tell about what is going on.....i guess some of my friendships are one-sided in as much as they take and take, but give nothing....

all of you though....none of you judge, you only care, and offer words of wisdom and encouragement.....when one of us is happy, andother might be sad....but we all know where the balance is.....

wish i could meet with you all....i've met Chris....who is so beautiful......and i really feel for her as i know she is struggling at the moment.....


----------



## buffycat

ghost town again......


----------



## buffycat

half an hour 'til hometime....


----------



## LeaArr

SPAM!!! :rofl:


----------



## Reedy

an hour till hometime for me :hissy: I hope it goes quick x


----------



## buffycat

spam indeed - too bloody right! i still want that addict status!

:rofl:


----------



## NatalieW

Afternoon ladies...

We are home, I am shattered and a little sore.. I will update you all tomorrow with some photos.

Thank you to Samba and Reedy for doing the updates xx


----------



## kimberlyb

Aww you guys sound so sweet. I haven't been able to join in on the conversation yet but I wanna be part of the group hug! Haha. I met some girls on another forum when I was pregnant with my first. We all have a small forum of our own now and we're all very close. Many of them I've met in person now. I even went all the way to England to one of their weddings. And another friend in England has visited me twice now and we're very close friends. We talk almost everyday on skype.

It would be fun to meet more great people since we're going to be trying for our second soon. Seems pregnancy brings women together!


----------



## buffycat

Nat...:wave:

how you doing hun?!!!!


----------



## buffycat

please give litle Miss Isobel a cuddle from me! :hugs:


----------



## LeaArr

:hi: Kimberly - I think pure strangeness is what keeps this group together. :rofl:

Welcome home Nat!! Take care and get some rest if you can. can't wait for the piccies. Congrats again girlie.


----------



## Sambatiki

Hey Ladies!

Sorry I've been MIA, had to go to A&E with one of the lads from work!! Was there for 3.5hrs!!! Luckily he's fine.... just a cut finger.... a few stitches and he's ok!! 

Nat - :yipee: Glad you home hun!! I look forward to your update!! Big :kiss: for you all from me!! xxxx

Lea - Love your new house!!! Its SEXY!! xxxx

Buffy - Im sorry the lack of symptoms are making you worry :hug: Im sure all is well but I understand your concerns. When is your scan? 

Kim - Hey hun! :wave:


----------



## MissyMojo

heyaagirlies, 

welcome in *kim,*

*NAT - MASSIVE MASSIVE CONGRATS SWEETIE XXXXXX*

*samba* - hey hunni

*leaArr* hoow u doing babe

i was worryng bout dissapearing symptoms *buffy *but they found me again yesterday, feel rotten again now, they;ll comi cant we for you too in a few days babe xxxx

*reedy*, hope u n baby reedy aare doing okay, yay forr 2nd tri!!!

im about 10 weeks now and MS has found me again... oh fun lol but its re-assuring too, i soo want the next 2 weeks to fly over, cant wait for my scan on the 7th to see mini mook for the 1st time!!!


----------



## LeaArr

I have fabulous news ladies! I have just been offered a position under the condition that I go back to school to get my Chartered Insurance Professional designation. I called Nick to confirm that we had the money for the classes, and he said " Do it, you have to spend money to make money" :rofl: 

I am so freaking excited right now!! YAY for me!!


----------



## LeaArr

Position = PROMOTION of course. oops lol

This forum requires that you wait 30 seconds between posts. Please try again in 6 seconds.


----------



## LeaArr

YAY!


----------



## MissyMojo

wahoooo leaArr :happydance: fantastic news babe


----------



## Wobbles

Someone want to start a fresh thread & Ill do the unstick and stick? :D


----------



## Pyrrhic

Sure wobbs, will do :)


----------

